# Tell me about cell salts.



## Cascadian

I've seen these around - does anyone take them, and why?

TIA!


----------



## Panserbjorne

all the time. What would you like to know? They are a significant part of my practice as well. I find them to be invaluable.


----------



## mom61508

I'm interested too!! I don't want to hi jack your thread tho


----------



## Cascadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
all the time. What would you like to know? They are a significant part of my practice as well. I find them to be invaluable.

Please expand!

Which ones do you use? And what kind of effect in your life? Do you give them to your kids?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I use all of them, some more than others. Oh my goodness, of course I give them to my kids! I think everyone should. They are so easy to use and just truly wonderful tools. In terms of effect....they do exactly what they are meant to. If they have colds they stop them. If they I have a headache, they nip them in the bud. They are excellent post surgery or chemo to build people back up. I have women take them post birth as well as during pregnancy. I literally have every single pregnant woman I know or see on them. They lay the groundwork for the body to access nutrients. They help with dentition, whether it's painful or faulty. They are magnificent for injuries, stress, chronic illness...the list goes on.

I think that they are a perfect way to start getting into self care. They are easy to learn, easy to use and the results are clear. They really help build confidence.


----------



## chlobo

Can you recommend a beginner book?


----------



## Panserbjorne

the two easiest ones (IMO) are the Biochemic Handbook which is generally available at www.minimum.com and Homeopathic Cell Salt Remedies by Lennon and Rolfe. Both easy to read and understand.


----------



## Koalamom

Thanks to Panserbjørnes advice, we started using cell salts several months ago when my 2 yr old dd's enamel was showing decay. I have given it to her everyday since then, and her teeth are just about healed. The one top tooth is completely healed and the lower one that was worse to begin with is almost better, more like glossed over and scarred from the decay. What would I do without cell salts.

I still would like to learn more and use them for myself.


----------



## Koalamom

What is the best place to buy a kit of all the cell salts?


----------



## Panserbjorne

If you don't mind the lactose pellets I like www.1800homeopathy.com I think if you order all 12 (plus I always recommend the bioplasma as well which is a combo of all 12) you get free shipping. They also sell a kit of all 12 for around $50 but there aren't nearly as many doses in it. For about $8 you get 500 tablets if you go for the full sizes and they come in glass, which I love.

If you need sucrose or liquid it's a bit trickier....but there are sources. I'll post a few resources when I get back home! Seroyal does a great job and they are sucrose tablets-not terribly easy to find for most though. I order from Best Made and they are sucrose as well. However I still do love the lactose at times! They dissolve very quickly and kids adore them.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
we started using cell salts several months ago when my 2 yr old dd's enamel was showing decay. I have given it to her everyday since then, and her teeth are just about healed. The one top tooth is completely healed and the lower one that was worse to begin with is almost better, more like glossed over and scarred from the decay.

That is fantastic! Isn't it amazing how well they work? And it's not like it's some strange herbal product. They are just nutrients your body needs anyway in minute doses. So cool.


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Thanks to Panserbjørnes advice, we started using cell salts several months ago when my 2 yr old dd's enamel was showing decay. I have given it to her everyday since then, and her teeth are just about healed. The one top tooth is completely healed and the lower one that was worse to begin with is almost better, more like glossed over and scarred from the decay. What would I do without cell salts.

I still would like to learn more and use them for myself.

Isn't that great!!!! Which ones did you use? You planned on talking more about that in another thread but I don't think you did???Maybe I missed it tho.


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Isn't that great!!!! Which ones did you use? You planned on talking more about that in another thread but I don't think you did???Maybe I missed it tho.









I meant to, but I am scatter brained sometimes, and forget.

I used Calc Phos 6x everyday and some days I gave Calc Flur 6x. These I determined by pendulum testing (like muscle testing).


----------



## Koalamom

Another story of cell salts is when I was pregnant with my dd and she was due in a few weeks. My midwives had my iron count tested and I was extremely anemic. So anemic that I was not allowed to have a homebirth if it did not go up. Iron is one of those things you can't rush and there would have been no way to get it up fast enough. With lots of prayer, and cell salt Ferrum Phos 6x, several doses a day, and with my dd arriving 3+weeks late, I got my iron up very well and was able to have a homebirth.


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
I meant to, but I am scatter brained sometimes, and forget.

I used Calc Phos 6x everyday and some days I gave Calc Flur 6x. These I determined by pendulum testing (like muscle testing).

And to add, I have given her silica 30c a few times when she was teething heavy. I gave that potency since I didn't have a 6x around, but it still worked. If it were for longer term dosage, I would have gotten a 6x of it.


----------



## Cascadian

Another newbie question: When dosing kids, do you use them as remedies for issues (teething, headache) and/or every day, like a vitamin?

I'm assuming that there's no issue around overdosing...I know that the Bioplasma by Hylands is sold here, I might pick it up.

Thank you thank you !


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
And to add, I have given her silica 30c a few times when she was teething heavy. I gave that potency since I didn't have a 6x around, but it still worked. If it were for longer term dosage, I would have gotten a 6x of it.

Wow great...thank you. I too am SO scatter brained







I was going to PM you but didn't want to bug ya







And I'm sure wlong with cell salts you did a lot of dietary things to help her teeth as well?


----------



## Cascadian

Just wanna say that I ran out on the way to ps pickup and bought Hyland's Bio-XII with all 12 cell salts that they produce, a 1000 tab bottle. The owner said he'd been giving his son cell salts since he was 3 mos old, like a vitamin, daily. Also said his teeth came in really early, maybe because of it.

http://www.harvesthaven.com/healthaids/cellsalts.html

I think it's called Bioplasma in the US.


----------



## Panserbjorne

You certainly can give them that way-but it's a different schedule than if you are using it for acutes. You do want to take breaks. And, you want to be sure you are using cell salts and not just a remedy at 6X.


----------



## FireWithin

We only have a few different salts right now, but plan on buying a full set very soon.

Yesterday, I noticed I needed to cut my youngest son's nails. Now that doesn't seem like a big deal, but this is the first time I needed to cut his nails in _years_.
In another thread someone asked what we have been doing.
I have been a bit more consistent about supplements and I have been pendulum testing which ones are best at the moment.
I also have been regularly giving my boys the cell salts (calc fluor, calc phos, silica). I think this was a major determiner for nail growth. I think it helps them utilize the nutrients that I am giving them.


----------



## FireWithin

I just want to clarify that I want 6x right?
Now I know what my mom is getting me for my birthday!


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
You certainly can give them that way-but it's a different schedule than if you are using it for acutes. You do want to take breaks. And, you want to be sure you are using cell salts and not just a remedy at 6X.

Oh boy, how do I know it is cell salts and not just 6x's? I have a bottles of Kali Mur 6x that I thought was a cell salt when I bought it online, but it came in a regular glass bottle and seems like a regular remedy. I do have calc fluor and calc carb 6x's that are different in texture, kind of melty in the mouth.

And the "you want to take breaks", what does that mean? Does the books you recommended talk about that and other instructions?


----------



## Panserbjorne

a cell salt is different than a remedy. Cell salts are NOT homeopathic. They are nutritional. 6x is a dilution, not a potency. If you buy cell salts they can come in different "potencies" but it's not the same meaning as standard homeopathics. You can get 3X, 6X and 12X generally. I prefer 6X...though I do like calc fluor every now and again at 12X. Some combos do have it like that (Melange is one) because Shuessler originally used it at 12X. My personal home "kit" is all 6X though.

So, as long as it's sold as "cell" or "tissue" salt you should be okay.

The books are good...but the second I mentioned (while excellent) isn't as clear in what the salts are vs what they aren't.

In terms of breaks...you can do it many different ways. You can take them daily and take one week off a month. You can take them during the week and take the weekend off. I don't always do this myself (







) but I miss enough days that I figure it all evens out!

Again, this is my take on it-other practitioners may have other opinions.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
I do have calc fluor and calc carb 6x's that are different in texture, kind of melty in the mouth.

hmmm, since calc carb isn't a cell salt I'm not too sure about that. Most of the salts that are widely available are in tablet form though, not pellet. That's not to say you can't find them that way...it's just not the norm.


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
hmmm, since calc carb isn't a cell salt I'm not too sure about that. Most of the salts that are widely available are in tablet form though, not pellet. That's not to say you can't find them that way...it's just not the norm.

I was typing while focusing on my teething babe, so I meant to writev calc phos. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Koalamom

Time to check and see if the bottles say homeopathic...


----------



## Koalamom

This is the calc phos and calc fluor I have, but the bottles doesn't say anything about "tissue" or "cell salt".
http://www.hylands.com/cellsalts/


----------



## Koalamom

This is the Kali Mur 6x I have. And again it says nothing about "cell" or "tissue":
http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop...hp?xProd=11907


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
This is the calc phos and calc fluor I have, but the bottles doesn't say anything about "tissue" or "cell salt".
http://www.hylands.com/cellsalts/

The numbers on the bottle (1-12) indicate that they are cell salts.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
This is the Kali Mur 6x I have. And again it says nothing about "cell" or "tissue":
http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop...hp?xProd=11907

This I'd say is a remedy. Unless you specifically asked for or used the link on the side bar for cell salts. They do carry them and they do look similar but they appear to be basically out of stock now. I don't know enough about their salts to say whether or not I'd buy them. While I don't love Hylands, their salts are widely available and I'd not hesitate to use them.


----------



## momofmine

The Bioplasma has been incredibly helpful around here during illnesses. Like, a noticeable difference, that I really didn't expect TBH! I love it when I am amazed!

One question for PB though, do you need to do the same thing with cell salts as a remedy, in terms of not eating or drinking for 5 or so minutes before and after?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Some say so. I don't really think it's a big deal. I wouldn't take them with something else IN my mouth....other than that though I think you're good!

They are nifty little things, aren't they?


----------



## FireWithin

just ordered a set last night. Can't Wait!


----------



## mom61508

Just to clarify since this is SO new to me I want to make sure I'm getting the right cell salts. For teeth decay I want to give calc phos6x, calc flur6x and silica for teething??? Thanks bluebirdmamma









DD has decay on 2 front teeth.


----------



## Panserbjorne

They each serve different purposes. Calc fluor helps with decay in the enamel. IT is also wonderful for sensitive teeth. While calc fluor is for the enamel, calc phos is for the inner structure of the tooth. It's also a salt that helps with assimilation of nutrients and delayed or painful dentition. All of the phosphates have a distinct action on the nervous system.

Silica is basically a salt that supports all of the metabolic processes. It's not specific to teeth, but it's specific to assimilation of nutrients and expulsion of toxins that may prevent assimilation of nutrient. I find it's useful to give if there is delayed dentition as an all around support.


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
They each serve different purposes. Calc fluor helps with decay in the enamel. IT is also wonderful for sensitive teeth. While calc fluor is for the enamel, calc phos is for the inner structure of the tooth. It's also a salt that helps with assimilation of nutrients and delayed or painful dentition. All of the phosphates have a distinct action on the nervous system.

Silica is basically a salt that supports all of the metabolic processes. It's not specific to teeth, but it's specific to assimilation of nutrients and expulsion of toxins that may prevent assimilation of nutrient. I find it's useful to give if there is delayed dentition as an all around support.

DD really needs help with assimilating nutrients. What exactly do you mean by delayed dentition ??


----------



## Panserbjorne

teeth taking a long time to come in.


----------



## kl5

I am thankful for this fascinating thread. I am 10 weeks pregnant and already experiencing some round ligament pain (I guess tightness would be a more accurate description). I was looking at the Nervous Tension - Tissue P formula and was wondering if that would be helpful, even generally though my pregnancy. I was planning on ordering that and the Bioplasma. Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Panserbjorne

YES! Calc fluor specifically would be what you want, but I love that combo. DEFINITELY get bioplasma too...every pregnant woman in the world should be on it. Homeopathic literature going back centuries has shown documented positive changes using it at this precious time. It has specifically been shown to be of significant benefit in reducing midline defects which are becoming more prevalent now. I highly recommend using it.


----------



## Koalamom

If the Bioplasma is so great, why not take that and not anything else?


----------



## Koalamom

I just ordered the Biochemic Handbook on ebay for 2.99!!!

Another thing is I was talking to someone that heard from someone that knows about using cell salts very well, and they said that the bioplasma is bad because it is not a good combination of all the salts, and (lets see if I can repeat without stumbling), example they gave was- if you give calc phos and need to repeat with calc fluor, you would increase the dosage compared to the salt before and so on. And if you use the biopasma, it give the body mixed messages since the dosages are the same and is bad. These are not my words but what I was told through the grapevine. And this "Cell salt expert" wants to teach me about them, but I am not sure if they are right on their teachings.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Well, there's a few things I don't agree with there.

She's right in the sense that certain salts follow others *in acute instances.* As in first stage of a cold would be ferrum phos, second stage kali mur and third stage kali sulph. In acute prescribing that's how you'd give them. One salt clearly follows another *if you are looking at the progression of illness.* HOWEVER that doesn't mean that giving them together creates a problem. It just means the results won't be as swift (IMO and E) You are always better off with the correct remedy given on it's own. Since many people don't want to get that deep into them, bioplasma is a great alternative. Again, my opinion-though certainly not mine alone!

However in pregnancy using it regularly you aren't TREATING. You are supporting. Big difference. The twelve salts are the inorganic substances that make up the body. They are what would be left if you studied remains. They are necessary for life. Having them in your body means that the nutrients can be recognized and accessed more readily. They will allow you to recognize folate, vitamin A, vitamin D, B vitamins etc. and bolster your system. They will also, as a byproduct of increasing nutrition limit fatigue, discomfort, and things like stretch marks (yay again, calc fluor!)

As with anything there are different methods and you should always use what resonates with you. For the question, "why not just give bioplasma?" there are some practitioners that do just that. It's one way of doing things. Not my way...but that doesnt' make it wrong.

I use bioplasma for my husband who has lyme which helps with the fatigue. I also use the biochemic phosphates because of his neurological involvement. ON top of that I use calc fluor because of connective tissue issues. This makes a huge difference for him, but I wouldn't ever pull the bioplasma. It gives a great foundation for everything else.

My answer would be if you have someone willing to teach you-take them up on it. You don't have to adopt their beliefs. You dont' have to follow everything they say. You will learn MORE at times when you have to actively question the information because you make it your own. You should never learn anything and follow it blindly so the fact that you question some of the info will only benefit you long term.


----------



## kl5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
YES! Calc fluor specifically would be what you want, but I love that combo. DEFINITELY get bioplasma too...every pregnant woman in the world should be on it. Homeopathic literature going back centuries has shown documented positive changes using it at this precious time. It has specifically been shown to be of significant benefit in reducing midline defects which are becoming more prevalent now. I highly recommend using it.

Thanks so much for this. I only wish I had stumbled on this wisdom earlier. I have a few midline defects (as do my siblings), so it's something I've been sort of focused on.


----------



## Cascadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 

... For the question, "why not just give bioplasma?" there are some practitioners that do just that. It's one way of doing things. Not my way...but that doesnt' make it wrong.

...My answer would be if you have someone willing to teach you-take them up on it. You don't have to adopt their beliefs.

So...I'm going to take you up on it









What combo would you give to school-aged kids instead of Bioplasma/B-XII?


----------



## Panserbjorne

for what purpose? Bioplasma is the basic building blocks of life. A combo given aside from that would generally have a purpose. What are you seeing that you'd want to address? Otherwise for general purposes I would just do bioplasma.


----------



## Cascadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
for what purpose? Bioplasma is the basic building blocks of life. A combo given aside from that would generally have a purpose. What are you seeing that you'd want to address? Otherwise for general purposes I would just do bioplasma.

You've answered my question, actually. Thank you. (General health, maintenance = Bioplasma)


----------



## mom61508

Panserbjorne-

What would you recommend to have on hand for a toddler? I'm sure bioplasma would be one and I plan on getting calc fluor but I was thinking of getting 1 or 2 more.

Maybe silica or teething tabs?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Depends on the kiddo! If they had trouble sleeping the phosphates are wonderful. I would always say ferrum phos just cause it's so good in the beginning stages of illness. Mag phos is another I don't like to be without in a single salt. Silica is a must especially if the kiddo is on the slight side with slow growing hair and nails.

If you can, you could look at the full kit for $50 and have all of them!


----------



## chlobo

What would you give a child who is fighting something off but starting to lose?

Lots of congestion. Croupish cough. Some lethargy.


----------



## Panserbjorne

is there visible mucus? what color?


----------



## chlobo

ugh, she woke up in the middle of the night with what I assume is croup. Crap, crap, crap.

No mucous but breathing sounds terrible and cough sounds awful.


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Depends on the kiddo! If they had trouble sleeping the phosphates are wonderful. I would always say ferrum phos just cause it's so good in the beginning stages of illness. Mag phos is another I don't like to be without in a single salt. Silica is a must especially if the kiddo is on the slight side with slow growing hair and nails.

If you can, you could look at the full kit for $50 and have all of them!









. It's unusual because her hair is slow to grow as well as her toenails but man her fingernails must be cut at least once a week. Her is dry as well. I'm going for the kit...thank you!


----------



## mom61508

I recieved my cell salts today. We are starting with silica(DD has weak toenails and slow growing hair),Cal phos(to help with teeth) and cal flour(Dd has decay on her top front teeth). Do I just follow the dose on the bottle or adjust it? It says to give 2 pellets every 4 hours


----------



## Panserbjorne

I would do it 3-4 times a day, personally.


----------



## crunchy_mama

Can I ask a question? I just discovered a cavity on my 5.5y.o. and was looking at getting the cell salts, I thought I would get the kit. Howevr, I see that it is 6x potency and others are talking about using 30c if it is for an working on an immediate problem as opposed to maintanence, so where do you get that potency or should I just do the 6x? This is new to me so I am a little confused. thanks in advance !


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I would do it 3-4 times a day, personally.

If I'm already giving bioplasma would you recommend giving the other ones as well as the bioplasma for those particular problems?


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I would do it 3-4 times a day, personally.

Thank you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchy_mama* 
Can I ask a question? I just discovered a cavity on my 5.5y.o. and was looking at getting the cell salts, I thought I would get the kit. Howevr, I see that it is 6x potency and others are talking about using 30c if it is for an working on an immediate problem as opposed to maintanence, so where do you get that potency or should I just do the 6x? This is new to me so I am a little confused. thanks in advance !

I believe on the 1st page of thread Panserbjorne says she perfers 6x and sometimes will use 12x. I have to go back and read it for sure but check it out. I know some of the cell salts(at least where I bought them) didn't offer 30c only 6x or 12x. Ok it's page 2 post #23


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Thank you









I believe on the 1st page of thread Panserbjorne says she perfers 6x and sometimes will use 12x. I have to go back and read it for sure but check it out. I know some of the cell salts(at least where I bought them) didn't offer 30c only 6x or 12x.

I'm pretty sure 30c is the homeopathic potency you would use for completely different purposes.

The cell salts are not the same as homeopathic remedies.


----------



## crunchy_mama

doh! I swear I read it, but I totally missed that! thanks for pointing me the right direction!


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
I'm pretty sure 30c is the homeopathic potency you would use for completely different purposes.

The cell salts are not the same as homeopathic remedies.

Yes she was asking about cell salts.For Some of the single cell salts they offer 30c.

http://www.1-800homeopathy.com/cell-...rea-fluor.html


----------



## crunchy_mama

It looks like it would be better go w/ those single bottles of 500 as it would go through that one pretty fast. As you take 3-4 , 4x a day, that would mean you would go through them pretty fast.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Absolutely. The kit allows you to a. have them with you in your bag and b. explore them. If you were *treating* then you'd want far more! I'd go for the 500 absolutely.

Chlobo-yes. I give bioplasma to my dh daily but he also gets the biochemic phosphates and calc fluor to address his particular issues.


----------



## crunchy_mama

alright, I am going to order the 1000 of the calc/flour, calc/phos and silica


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Absolutely. The kit allows you to a. have them with you in your bag and b. explore them. If you were *treating* then you'd want far more! I'd go for the 500 absolutely.

Chlobo-yes. I give bioplasma to my dh daily but he also gets the biochemic phosphates and calc fluor to address his particular issues.

Speaking of your DH's







Mine is an athlete so I'm wondering what would be great for him to take. He needs to give his body some extra TLC and since the cell salts are so easy to take I think he would ACTAULLY take them







Could you recommend a few??? And btw I truly appreciate your advice


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd probably want bioplasma (repair and maintenance) calc fluor (overwrought and strained connective tissue) ferrum phos (pulled muscles) and mag phos (muscle spasms.)

I'd also have arnica, ruta, rhus tox and bryonia on hand!


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I'd probably want bioplasma (repair and maintenance) calc fluor (overwrought and strained connective tissue) ferrum phos (pulled muscles) and mag phos (muscle spasms.)

I'd also have arnica, ruta, rhus tox and bryonia on hand!









Thank you


----------



## 3Taureans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
That is fantastic! Isn't it amazing how well they work? And it's not like it's some strange herbal product. They are just nutrients your body needs anyway in minute doses. So cool.









The kali sulph works wonders for my daughter's eczema









I wonder if it would have the same benefit for my son's cradle cap. Or do you know of something better?


----------



## Koalamom

So let me get this dosage thing right. With homeopathy, you can give only one pellet or 10 pellets at a time and it is still one dose. With cell salts can you do the same? And lets say you are low on cell salts. Can I do a water administration?


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
So let me get this dosage thing right. With homeopathy, you can give only one pellet or 10 pellets at a time and it is still one dose. With cell salts can you do the same? And lets say you are low on cell salts. Can I do a water administration?


So, keep in mind that im a newbie. We take 4 cell salts for adults and two cell salts for kids, but I'm pretty relaxed. If more pours out, well so be it.

I asked Panser the question of water administration as a way to reduce lactose and she said that cell salts don't work that way. You need to take the full amount.


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
So, keep in mind that im a newbie. We take 4 cell salts for adults and two cell salts for kids, but I'm pretty relaxed. If more pours out, well so be it.

I asked Panser the question of water administration as a way to reduce lactose and she said that cell salts don't work that way. You need to take the full amount.

So I have been taking it wrong I guess. We have been just taking one pellet at a time. Still with that my dd's teeth have been healing. Probably enough for her, but not enough for me. It would explain why my cavities are not healing yet.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Well, I should clarify...you CAN give them in water (and I often do....for dh I just pour them in his kleen kanteen) but the amount still matters. So for dh I still put his daily requirement in and just know he'll take the full day to drink it. His instructions are to sip throughout they day and if he needs to chug water for thirst quenching purposes to use a different bottle.

They are nutritional-NOT energetic. As such the number you take does matter, as it would for any supplement. And (to make it more confusing) it is kind of like homeopathy in that frequency also matters-though many supplements are like that too. Vitamin C for instance. You'd do better taking 1 gram 5 times a day than 5 grams once. Same with the salts. You'd do better taking 4 tablets 4 times per day than 12 tablets at one go.

For cradle cap I'd probably also do calc sulph cell salts but I'd certainly do biotin too. Not a cell salt, but very helpful in cases of cradle cap and yeast overgrowth! This is probably one of the more useful and widely applicable things I was taught.


----------



## FireWithin

We have had huge success with biotin for cradle crap and yeast rashes


----------



## 3Taureans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
For cradle cap I'd probably also do calc sulph cell salts but I'd certainly do biotin too. Not a cell salt, but very helpful in cases of cradle cap and yeast overgrowth! This is probably one of the more useful and widely applicable things I was taught.

Great info, thanks! My son is only 4 1/2 mos old, so should I be the one to take biotin to pass via breastmilk? Or can biotin be rubbed onto his scalp?

(OP -- sorry for the thread hijack!)


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3Taureans* 
Great info, thanks! My son is only 4 1/2 mos old, so should I be the one to take biotin to pass via breastmilk? Or can biotin be rubbed onto his scalp?

(OP -- sorry for the thread hijack!)

I do not believe that rubbing biotin on his scalp will help. Mama should take biotin. I don't know how much passes through breastmilk, or how much you should be taking it. We only started doing it when my son was 3.5.


----------



## mom61508

Can't infants take cell salts though?


----------



## Panserbjorne

they sure can!

I would probably take biotin myself rather than give it to a 4.5 month old directly. It can be done, but I'm more in the camp of holding off on supplements for a breastfed baby until food is introduced if possible. I'd just make sure you are taking therapeutic dosages as opposed to what is found in most multis.


----------



## Koalamom

Just a note, that if you do add in biotin, it does destroy candida, and sure does help with cradle cap, but by destroying candida, it displaces mercury or other metals. So if you do have issues with metals or mercury fillings, then I would take biotin really low, or just stay away from it. My son had terrible cradle cap, so bad he had to wear a hat in public. I tried biotin for him and it was detoxing me too much through the breastmilk that he was not only getting biotin, but all my crap the candida was stiring up. We later cut dairy out and his cradle cap is 100% gone.


----------



## mbravebird

Thanks for all this info. I am so appreciative of everyone who posts on MDC for enriching my knowledge base so profoundly! Really changes lives, I think.

I have a baby who has painful teething -- my last didn't, but this one does. He sleeps really poorly when teething, and that of course means that I sleep poorly. I have adrenal issues, so that's a big deal for me. I get physically ill, like throwing up etc, when I'm too tired.

I had a few weeks of a break when his bottom teeth came in, but now he's working on the next set, and I a little bit of crazy. Seems like Calc phos might help, is that right?

He also has a bit of cradle cap and lines/ridges on his fingernails. They grow great, but the ridges are odd. From researching, it seems like both of those could be connected to biotin -- is that right? I've been scared to supp it because of the detox issues, but I don't have many metal issues so maybe I should just go for it?


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbravebird* 









Thanks for all this info. I am so appreciative of everyone who posts on MDC for enriching my knowledge base so profoundly! Really changes lives, I think.

I have a baby who has painful teething -- my last didn't, but this one does. He sleeps really poorly when teething, and that of course means that I sleep poorly. I have adrenal issues, so that's a big deal for me. I get physically ill, like throwing up etc, when I'm too tired.

I had a few weeks of a break when his bottom teeth came in, but now he's working on the next set, and I a little bit of crazy. Seems like Calc phos might help, is that right?

He also has a bit of cradle cap and lines/ridges on his fingernails. They grow great, but the ridges are odd. From researching, it seems like both of those could be connected to biotin -- is that right? I've been scared to supp it because of the detox issues, but I don't have many metal issues so maybe I should just go for it?

Wow we are living the same lives!!! DD is 20 months so she has most of her teeth in but is working on molars and she was up 5 times before midnight!!! I too have adrenal fatigue so it makes it sooooo I totally understand where you're coming from. She also has mild ridges but her nails grow great. Does your LOs toe nails grow well? Just curious because DDs dont. Her hair grows slow too and she had bad cradle cap but has gotten better as she has gotten older. anyway I thought it feels good to relate


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbravebird* 









Thanks for all this info. I am so appreciative of everyone who posts on MDC for enriching my knowledge base so profoundly! Really changes lives, I think.

I have a baby who has painful teething -- my last didn't, but this one does. He sleeps really poorly when teething, and that of course means that I sleep poorly. I have adrenal issues, so that's a big deal for me. I get physically ill, like throwing up etc, when I'm too tired.

I had a few weeks of a break when his bottom teeth came in, but now he's working on the next set, and I a little bit of crazy. Seems like Calc phos might help, is that right?

He also has a bit of cradle cap and lines/ridges on his fingernails. They grow great, but the ridges are odd. From researching, it seems like both of those could be connected to biotin -- is that right? I've been scared to supp it because of the detox issues, but I don't have many metal issues so maybe I should just go for it?

If you are starting out, I think that the biochemic handbook that is linked a few pages up is amazing. I got a copy for a few buck the other day and so worth it. It has so much information. I would check out several other cals besides the calc phos.
I have started giving the calc phos to my 6 month old son 2x a day and also the bioplasma. I have been taking both too hoping it will go through the breastmilk (not sure if it does), and what a difference it makes. He has been so cranky lately, and just after stating up with these, he sleeps so well. I was worried at first since he is suddenly sleeping long stretches. But it is just that he is so relaxed and content from the cell salts. They are my new best friend.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd probably do calc fluor, calc phos and calc sulph actually.

I'm so glad you are liking them! They are so easy to use, understand and enjoy. They are fabulous little tools.


----------



## mellowjello

This is really interesting. I've never heard of cell salts before. Can you only buy them online?

What would you give for my 2.5 yo DD with GI issues/malabsorption, multi-infection, barely any hair, weak concave toenails? She has plaque on her teeth but I don't think any other damage.


----------



## Panserbjorne

You can get them online and in some HFS. I like www.1800homeopathy.com for an online source...but many places do sell them. Hylands also makes them. They are generally a lactose base, but if you really want to you can find them in a sucrose base or even in liquid form.

Definitely silica and perhaps a few others depending on how symptoms present.


----------



## mbravebird

Thanks, everybody! I have some money from our tax return, so I may be able to swing buying the whole kit plus the book from 1800homeopathy, plus the bioplasma. I'm excited to try this, and have it as a resource.

Mom61508, ugh on the five times before midnight! On days like that I just have to plan for being sick the next day. I am able to stave it off somewhat by taking adrenal glands the next morning, and I also do raw liver, but all the adrenal support in the world doesn't do much for very long if I don't get sleep. I hope we're both getting some more soon!! Thanks for commiserating.

Yes, his toenails grow pretty well, too -- and they don't have ridges on them. He does have weird toenails, though -- very similar to his father's and his aunt's, so I just assumed it was hereditary. His hair grows fine, and his cradle cap isn't too bad, but with the ridges I just thought it might use some biotin. Maybe I'll just try the biotin, and if I get detox reactions I'll stop it. I have the same question about iodine, and feel sort of paralyzed by the whole idea of detox, anyway -- just afraid to try stuff at high levels, not wanting to do any harm. But at the same time, I want my babe to have enough biotin and iodine! And I understand the idea of loading doses to correct deficiencies. I just can't make myself do it. I'm a little stubborn about the whole-foods idea. It just doesn't feel right to put huge amounts of anything, separated from its normal food state, in my body.

OK, I'm rambling. Sleep deprivation. I'll keep reading this thread -- thanks for all the good info!


----------



## FireWithin

I cut off a piece of my thumb. I am currently using ferrum phos. What else should I be using? I am looking for improving cell regeneration. I have some thumb to grow back!


----------



## WuWei

How did I miss this thread!?!?

Pansesrbjorne you are doing consults now, right?!

Pat


----------



## momofmine

Yeah, you may want to call PB and do a consult with her if you can swing it!

Isn't silica supposed to help with skin regeneration or am I making that up?


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
I cut off a piece of my thumb. I am currently using ferrum phos. What else should I be using? I am looking for improving cell regeneration. I have some thumb to grow back!

Ouch! Hope you heal quick.









Do you have the Biochemic Handbook to look in? I will think of things for you.


----------



## Panserbjorne

well, make sure you are taking adequate zinc, and I would personally bath the area with calendula and hypericum (10:1 water to tincture) regularly to stave of infection and promote skin healing. In terms of salts I'd use calc sulph, ferrum phos and silica. Hope that helps! Feel better!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
How did I miss this thread!?!?

Pansesrbjorne you are doing consults now, right?!

Pat

I am! *classical* homeopathic consults....I knew you'd be proud.


----------



## WuWei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I am! **classical* homeopathic consults*....I knew you'd be proud.
















































































































Pat


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I am! *classical* homeopathic consults....I knew you'd be proud.









So, just to be clear on the consultation thing, I poked around on your website, it sounds like you're willing to discuss nutrition and supplements and flower essences and homeopathy and, well, basically everything you know? That fits in the allotted time, of course!


----------



## Panserbjorne

pretty much. Homeopathy is brilliant, but it cannot shine in the proper way if there isn't a good foundation. If I see that there's a dietary issue that must be addressed, I'm not going to ignore it. If a person will be well supported with flower essences, I'm going to do that. I also will offer a different perspective on things if needed. Every case is different and is addressed as such.


----------



## tanyalynn

You rock.


----------



## changingseasons

I missed this thread too! Subbing for all this great info.







Will be using my cell salts for me and DD as soon as I get them in the mail.


----------



## Panserbjorne

YAY!!! They were sent last week, so I hope you get them today! Let me know when you do...


----------



## abemom2

After getting a whole homeopatihic kit, I discovered cell salts, so got them in 30C potency, because that's what the rest of the stuff was. I now have about 60- 70 remedies.

Do you take cell salts together with other remedies, or it's either or? Will it not work in 30C?

My 5 year old has a cavity too, so will the 30C daily work? For how long do I need to give it?

I just all these a month ago, so I really can't spend more money now on new stuff.

Thanks, Ana


----------



## Panserbjorne

Hi there. I have most people take cell salts as support for remedies. However I think the salts are a great tool for people to use on their own, too. This is step one of getting into self care in my opinion.

Cell salts at 30C are not traditional potencies. I wouldn't use them the way we are discussing here. The cell salts are meant to be nutritional and are better used at low potencies. You are trying to give your body the nutrients, not just the energetic information if that makes sense.

If you were going to use the ones you have I'd talk to your practitioner to let them know that they are such high potencies to make sure they are okay with that.

Some of them have similar pictures to the identical substances in homeopathy-some do not. They really are a different thing all together and using higher potencies you are sort of bridging the gap.

They *may* work for the issues you are addressing, but you may need to individualized input. I'd actually recommend *if you can swing it* to get the particular cell salts you need (not the whole line right now) at 6X. That way you can follow a cell salt dosing schedule.


----------



## chlobo

Is there a salt for an acute situation of excessive coughing?


----------



## Panserbjorne

mag phos for the spasms...other than that yes. But can you talk more about it? Does anything come up? if so, what color? better outside? with heat?

here's a brief description...you can see many salts have cough listed, but they are all a bit different. This is a very cursory view and not at all in depth but it's a start.
http://www.homeolab.com/DATA/PRODUIT/8_en.pdf


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
mag phos for the spasms...other than that yes. But can you talk more about it? Does anything come up? if so, what color? better outside? with heat?

here's a brief description...you can see many salts have cough listed, but they are all a bit different. This is a very cursory view and not at all in depth but it's a start.
http://www.homeolab.com/DATA/PRODUIT/8_en.pdf

Well its not me so I don't have tons of details. But it sounds wet & it sounds like there is stuff coming up but being swallowed. Seems to happen more when lying down although its pretty constant during the day. Not sure how going outside affects it but will try later. Definitely enough to wake & keep himself up. So sad.


----------



## Panserbjorne

so, for a wet cough I'd probably alternate calc sulph and ferrum phos. Though I'd give mag phos with ferrum phos too. Kali phos is also amazing if they are feeling drained and exhausted from lack of sleep.


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
so, for a wet cough I'd probably alternate calc sulph and ferrum phos. Though I'd give mag phos with ferrum phos too. Kali phos is also amazing if they are feeling drained and exhausted from lack of sleep.

Ummm, so I guess the Kali phos is for me?

So this is what I have on hand:

Kali Sulph
Silica
Calc Flour
Calc phos

hmmm. Looks like I'm a bit out of luck until the new ones arrive. lol.


----------



## Panserbjorne

you can actually try silica for now too...it's not a wet cough, but it's a good fit for your ds and it's for a cough that tends to hang on. Not my first choice, but worth trying.


----------



## changingseasons

My cell salts just came in the mail!







(I just emailed you PB, as I have absolutely no idea what to do with them now.







)


----------



## tri31

I have a question. My ds and I started taking calcium fluoride. It says to take it every 4 hours on the bottle. We have been taking it once a day, at bed time after we brush our teeth (also recommended). Does this mean we are not getting the benefit?


----------



## changingseasons

Can you just chew these things up? I'm discovering that these lactose-free ones that I have don't dissolve very well (I put some in water this morning.) DD is a little freaked out by the chunks in her water.







But she loves taking "medicines", so she would have no problem chewing them up a few times a day if that's ok.


----------



## Panserbjorne

perfectly fine! All the better, really! I'll be emailing you soon, as well.

Tri31, you are still getting some benefit...but not as much as you could. At the very least iI would do it morning and night. That would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## camracrazy

I have been looking at cell salts and I hope no one minds if I ask a couple of questions.

My DD has slow growing hair and nails, impaired digestion (she takes prescription pancreatic enzymes), and excess mucus. Where would I start with her?

Thanks!


----------



## lil_miss_understood

and sub


----------



## chicoandthemama

I am very newly pregnant, and kind of stumbled across the bioplasma discussion. I just happen to have some in my cupboard!
What would the dose be for bioplasma for pregnancy?


----------



## Panserbjorne

You can follow the directions right on the bottle! Congratulations!


----------



## mom61508

Do cell salts travel well? I'm flying cross country and I was worried about the them going through the x-ray.


----------



## Panserbjorne

they'd be fine!


----------



## chlobo

Ok, for my slow growing toddler with irregular teeth & slow hair/nails I have:

Bioplasma
Silica
Calc Phos
Calc Flour

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd say you are good for now, barring any acutes.


----------



## lactivistmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3Taureans* 
The kali sulph works wonders for my daughter's eczema










I am going to have to order some! and a few others!!

Dd has horrible eczema and tooth decay.. so subbing


----------



## dairy2dogs

Would cell salts be beneficial for anxiety or easing detox?

My kids are 11yr and 14yr. The 11yr old has anxiety that presents as selective mutism sometimes and the 14 yr old has social anxiety/Aspergers. All of us are working on detox with Iodoral. We are also taking lots of supplements and each taking TCM formulas.

Could Cell Salts help us? Thanks


----------



## Panserbjorne

I would say yes. I would do ferrum phos and silica to help with detox and the five phosphates to help with anxiety. You will find more help, I'd think with homeopathy...but for now doing these should get you to a better place. HTH.

ETA: the five phosphates are calc phos, kali phos, mag phos, ferrum phos and nat phos.


----------



## chlobo

So speaking of detox....

We're doing homeopathy to help detox my DD. So would these be good for helping support that?

Bioplasma
Ferrum Phos
Silica

Would there be other to help support the metal detox?


----------



## dairy2dogs

Thank you so much for your suggestions, Panserbjorne


----------



## changingseasons

Is there any reason why cell salts would make my mouth tingly? I noticed it a couple times but thought it was a fluke... but tonight, I threw a bunch of them in my mouth (14 tablets total, phospates & bioplasma), and after chewing them up my tongue was definitely tingly on the side that I was chewing. Kind of like if you chew on a mint or something. Strange.


----------



## kl5

There is a new cell salt chart on the 1-800 Homeopathy website.

Kristen


----------



## mombh

I love using cell salts!!!
I have been using cell salts with this baby (14 months) the teething combo and he has gotten his teeth in much sooner than his sibs and so far they look great.


----------



## Bri'sgirl

I currently have an extremely sore throat, scratchy cough and draining sinuses. After reading the first two pages of this, I went straight out and bought some Hyland's Bioplasma from WF. It was pretty pricey at almost $20 for 1000, so I hope I did the right thing. It says to take 4 at a time, every 15 minutes for up to 8 doses, when you have acute conditions, so this is what I am doing.

My youngest DS has also had a very runny nose, along with major sneezing, for over a week. He is 4 years old, so I gave him 2 tablets, but I think I'll stay with the 3 times a day thing for him.

Question: Can people have adverse reactions to cell salts?

Also, with my sore throat/cold, I've been taking grapefruit seed extract, echinacea/elder tea, extra C and D3, and CLO, along with 1+ cups of homemade chicken broth a day. Is there anything else I can do? I'm really hoping I don't have strep, since it's really going around this area.

ETA: I also am very achy all over and my skin feels sensitive.


----------



## mom61508

Just curious how long to keep giving cell salts before you start to see results? DD has been taking them for about 6 weeks.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
If you don't mind the lactose pellets I like www.1800homeopathy.com I think if you order all 12 (plus I always recommend the bioplasma as well which is a combo of all 12) you get free shipping. They also sell a kit of all 12 for around $50 but there aren't nearly as many doses in it. For about $8 you get 500 tablets if you go for the full sizes and they come in glass, which I love.


I'm only seeing the travel kit, the one for $50. Did they discontinue the larger one, or are they sometimes out?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
just ordered a set last night. Can't Wait!

What did you buy?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Tanya, the other ones aren't a travel kit....that's just buying them singly. HTH!


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Tanya, the other ones aren't a travel kit....that's just buying them singly. HTH!









Thanks.

So the travel kit is 12 bottles, 125 tabs each, 1,500 tabs plus the carrying pouch for $50 (plus shipping).

Buying singly, just the 12 that are labelled #1-12, in the 6x potency, is $8.95 for 500, or 6,000 tabs for $107 (6500 tabs for $116 including 1 bottle of bioplasma). Quite a bit more cost effective to buy the whole thing, if you think you're going to really use them and can swing it.

What are the cell salts with letters, are those just pre-made combos of #1-12 for a set of common problems?

And they sell the Biochemic Handbook for basically the same price as other places online, if one was ready to just jump in.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Tanya,
You got it. The letters are just common combos. For instance if you were having issues with your nervous system you'd just get "E" as opposed to buying the 5 salts in it. There are a TON of combos out there, and they are really, truly amazing.


----------



## camracrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Just curious how long to keep giving cell salts before you start to see results? DD has been taking them for about 6 weeks.

My dd and I have been taking Silica and a few others for 2 weeks. I noticed that my dd's hair is already starting to look better, and that my perspiration doesn't smell as funky!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Just curious how long to keep giving cell salts before you start to see results? DD has been taking them for about 6 weeks.

missed this the first time around. Yes, as camracrazy posted it can be very quick. it also depends on what you are giving them for. I would say that some you see a difference within a day (giving bioplasma or even just ferrum phos to boost overall vitality or shift a cold *can* change things that quickly) but if it's deeper stuff, cavities, slow hair and nail growth etc. it will be longer...I'd say around 3 months there should be a noticeable change. HTH.


----------



## tanyalynn

How common is a reaction to the lactose? Sounds pretty rare? Maybe it's bad luck, I guess I'll know in a few days, but our cell salts arrived and I started giving all of us bioplasma a few times a day, and on day 2, DS is diarrhea-y.

DS does tend to get gastro upset from dairy, I'm not sure if it's the dairy itself or it makes him vulnerable to normal viruses/bacteria that wouldn't be an issue otherwise, but that's usually a bigger quantity of dairy than these little pellets. And we're dairy free (except for a few notable mistakes lately), so, well, I'm unclear on what's going on.

I guess I wait and see. I wonder where the impatient smiley is?







Sorta like that but with a grumpy face.









And it sounds like it'll take 3 months to see any improvement in DH? Along with the set of 12, plus bioplasma, I got a bottle of the Tonic E....
http://www.1-800homeopathy.com/cell-...-tissue-e.html

Quote:

When energy feels drained or out of sync, due to illness, stress, growth or convalescence, this remedy's replenishing cell salt ingredients help restore vitality and balance.
That seemed appropriate for him.


----------



## wendinbill

Wow, I just read through this whole thread and never knew these existed. I am going to have to save some $$ and try these.

I have been fighting a rash/hives and seasonal allergies. My DS has horrible tooth decay/cavities. He was born without enamel. Any recommendations? Or should I just buy the whole kit? TIA!!


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
missed this the first time around. Yes, as camracrazy posted it can be very quick. it also depends on what you are giving them for. I would say that some you see a difference within a day (giving bioplasma or even just ferrum phos to boost overall vitality or shift a cold *can* change things that quickly) but if it's deeper stuff, cavities, slow hair and nail growth etc. it will be longer...I'd say around 3 months there should be a noticeable change. HTH.


ok great maybe I need to add bioplasma then


----------



## FireWithin

tanya - my oldest def reacts to the lactose. I've pulled back with him and am strongly considering getting the teeth support ones in lactose free. I'm not sure about m youngest. I think he is fine and so am I.


----------



## tanyalynn

M2S, looks like it was a transitory digestive something, low-level virus? Whatever, kept up with the daily cell salts, yesterday's poop was fairly pretty, for poop.









And in other news, DD's ganglion cyst (what looks like a ganglion cyst to me, on the back of her left wrist/hand, pedi appt is next week to talk about a few things) is almost gone. It's a relatively new thing, but it was around for at least 2 months, and now there's a subtle lump that I can feel when I rub the back of her hand--it's not the obvious round ball that was there a couple weeks ago.

And my wrist is feeling better. In the past couple weeks, I've been feeling carpal-tunnel-ish (best guess, never had this issue before), I think irritated by poor posture at the computer.







But it's getting better, and I hadn't yet resolved to less computer time, or actually putting the laptop on a desk and using a mouse instead of the touch pad. But it's a lot better than a week ago.

Maybe it's an amazing coincidence, but the timing adds up to when we started the cell salts. And my feet aren't stinky anymore either.

This is decidedly odd, I wasn't actually looking for short-term improvement in anything, but I'm thinking these suckers are staying in the supp lineup permanently.


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
M2S, looks like it was a transitory digestive something, low-level virus? Whatever, kept up with the daily cell salts, yesterday's poop was fairly pretty, for poop.









And in other news, DD's ganglion cyst (what looks like a ganglion cyst to me, on the back of her left wrist/hand, pedi appt is next week to talk about a few things) is almost gone. It's a relatively new thing, but it was around for at least 2 months, and now there's a subtle lump that I can feel when I rub the back of her hand--it's not the obvious round ball that was there a couple weeks ago.

And my wrist is feeling better. In the past couple weeks, I've been feeling carpal-tunnel-ish (best guess, never had this issue before), I think irritated by poor posture at the computer.







But it's getting better, and I hadn't yet resolved to less computer time, or actually putting the laptop on a desk and using a mouse instead of the touch pad. But it's a lot better than a week ago.

Maybe it's an amazing coincidence, but the timing adds up to when we started the cell salts. And my feet aren't stinky anymore either.

This is decidedly odd, I wasn't actually looking for short-term improvement in anything, but I'm thinking these suckers are staying in the supp lineup permanently.

That's great. What were you giving her for the cyst? DD has one beneath her eyebrow. She's had it since birth. I think they called it a dermoid cyst.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
That's great. What were you giving her for the cyst? DD has one beneath her eyebrow. She's had it since birth. I think they called it a dermoid cyst.

I wasn't doing anything. Ganglion cysts, if they're not painful or restricting range of motion, seem just fine to leave alone--I was going to ask our pedi if I was right, I've never seen a ganglion cyst before, but it matched pics/descriptions online. I figured it had a reason, probably not a good reason, for developing, and it was new, so that's not great, but I didn't have any great revelations as to what to do. The only thing that's changed recently, besides me working on my poor mood (which may be a contributing factor for DD, but I haven't made a 100% amazing turnaround yet) is the cell salts. I'm just using bioplasma cause I haven't gotten the booklet yet that describes what else to do.


----------



## tanyalynn

DD's suspected ganglion cyst is totally gone. Guess I can't ask the pedi about it on Wednesday.

So, quick question for those more experienced with cell salts than I. They're not like homeopathic remedies in that they can cause irritation/aggravation of the problem they're solving, while it's on the way to being solved, right?

DH's athlete's foot is back, and he's got a bit of a rash on his knee. But this probably isn't an aggravation from the cell salt, right? It's a real thing to address?

(yes, I'm still waiting for the booklet to arrive, so if this is addressed there, well, I'll read it as soon as it comes).

Thx.


----------



## changingseasons

Tanya- what book did you get?


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Tanya- what book did you get?

I've got the Biochemic Handbook on order, it's the first one Panserbjorne mentions in this thread. They sell it the same place as the cell salts, but I forgot to add it to my cart, so I ordered it somewhere else, and shipping is taking forever!


----------



## kjbrown92

So I'm looking at the cell salts at bestmade.com without the lactose (I reacted to regular homepathic pills with lactose, so I'm going for these). But I don't see any Bioplasma on there. They list all the cell salts togethere, but there's no real search function on the site. Is there a bioplasma from somewhere else that's lactose free? I want to try these on me (nerve issues, new water retention, no appetite, back spasms - looking at Kalium Phos, Magnesia Phos, and Natrum Phos), DS (almost 10yo - food intolerances, whininess, and other things - Kalium Sulph, and Natrum Mur), and DD2 (5yo - I'd like to increase her appetite and help her sleep - Natrum Mur is the only thing that sounded right for her).


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
So I'm looking at the cell salts at bestmade.com without the lactose (I reacted to regular homepathic pills with lactose, so I'm going for these). But I don't see any Bioplasma on there. They list all the cell salts togethere, but there's no real search function on the site. Is there a bioplasma from somewhere else that's lactose free? I want to try these on me (nerve issues, new water retention, no appetite, back spasms - looking at Kalium Phos, Magnesia Phos, and Natrum Phos), DS (almost 10yo - food intolerances, whininess, and other things - Kalium Sulph, and Natrum Mur), and DD2 (5yo - I'd like to increase her appetite and help her sleep - Natrum Mur is the only thing that sounded right for her).

Kathy,

I got mine from PB. I believe she orders them from someplace far away. I think she's placing an order soon (I need some) so you might want to send her a note asking about them. Be aware that the lactose free ones are *much* more expensive than the lactose ones.

ETA: I tried that link and it didn't work.


----------



## kjbrown92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Kathy,

I got mine from PB. I believe she orders them from someplace far away. I think she's placing an order soon (I need some) so you might want to send her a note asking about them. Be aware that the lactose free ones are *much* more expensive than the lactose ones.

ETA: I tried that link and it didn't work.

Thanks. I emailed her. I can't chance the lactose ones.


----------



## momofmine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 
DD's suspected ganglion cyst is totally gone. Guess I can't ask the pedi about it on Wednesday.

So, quick question for those more experienced with cell salts than I. They're not like homeopathic remedies in that they can cause irritation/aggravation of the problem they're solving, while it's on the way to being solved, right?

DH's athlete's foot is back, and he's got a bit of a rash on his knee. But this probably isn't an aggravation from the cell salt, right? It's a real thing to address?

(yes, I'm still waiting for the booklet to arrive, so if this is addressed there, well, I'll read it as soon as it comes).

Thx.

I have no idea. We haven't had that happen, but we've only done them acutely. And they have made a huge huge difference getting over stuff. The Bioplasma especially. I was actually quite surprised, and didn't expect to see as big of an improvement as I did. They really work.


----------



## momofmine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 
I've got the Biochemic Handbook on order, it's the first one Panserbjorne mentions in this thread. They sell it the same place as the cell salts, but I forgot to add it to my cart, so I ordered it somewhere else, and shipping is taking forever!

I need to order that!


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
So I'm looking at the cell salts at bestmade.com without the lactose (I reacted to regular homepathic pills with lactose, so I'm going for these). But I don't see any Bioplasma on there. They list all the cell salts togethere, but there's no real search function on the site. Is there a bioplasma from somewhere else that's lactose free? I want to try these on me (nerve issues, new water retention, no appetite, back spasms - looking at Kalium Phos, Magnesia Phos, and Natrum Phos), DS (almost 10yo - food intolerances, whininess, and other things - Kalium Sulph, and Natrum Mur), and DD2 (5yo - I'd like to increase her appetite and help her sleep - Natrum Mur is the only thing that sounded right for her).

I *think* it's the General Tonic (#28) under the combination remedy section. They also have one of the cell salts listed over there instead of the cell salt section. Like I said... their website sucks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Kathy,

I got mine from PB. I believe she orders them from someplace far away. I think she's placing an order soon (I need some) so you might want to send her a note asking about them. Be aware that the lactose free ones are *much* more expensive than the lactose ones.

ETA: I tried that link and it didn't work.

The BestMade ones are the ones that PB orders. That's who got mine.


----------



## linguistmama

Does anyone have an opinion on cell salts helping me to tolerate nutrients? 1000 iu Vit D, 1000 mcg B12 and any oral magnesium make me exhausted now after being able to tolerate them for a few months. It takes days for me to recover from only 50mg of oral mag.







I can't understand since I should need them all, especially mag while chelating. But I can only tolerate a small amount of the mag oil. I'm going to get some bioplasma, but wasn't sure if there is also another salt or combination that might help.


----------



## mom61508

Pansjerborne- What would you recommend for a strained oblique?


----------



## Marnica

I am confused about a remedy vs cell salts.

I see an ND that does rx homeopathic remedies, and I have been given various ones such as ferrum phos, but I think Ive always been given the remedy vs the cell salt?? I have a bunch of the 12 at home, but think I have the remedies not the salts. They are given to be in glass containers and not many of them have been given for acute situations, like taking ferrum phos for a fever. PB can you explain the difference?? I have been given silicea (remedy I think) to help with skin issues. Why would a remedy be given vs a cell salt for something like that?

I think I may need to email you for a consult!!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Pansjerborne- What would you recommend for a strained oblique?

Mag phos for a cell salt, arnica for a remedy.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marnica* 
I am confused about a remedy vs cell salts.

I see an ND that does rx homeopathic remedies, and I have been given various ones such as ferrum phos, but I think Ive always been given the remedy vs the cell salt?? I have a bunch of the 12 at home, but think I have the remedies not the salts. They are given to be in glass containers and not many of them have been given for acute situations, like taking ferrum phos for a fever. PB can you explain the difference?? I have been given silicea (remedy I think) to help with skin issues. *Why would a remedy be given vs a cell salt for something like that?*


Marnica,
Since they are made differently they have different applications. Cell salts are nutritional whereas remedies are energetic. There is physical substance present in the salts. Even in the same potency, (comparing a 6X of silica remedy to 6X silica cell salt) there is more material in the cell salt. That doesn't mean there isn't crossover.

It's a judgment call, and you look at the totality. If the issue was a deficiency of silica you'd give the salt and more physical. If it was something that was emotional/mental/physical you'd likely go for the remedy. Hope that makes some sense!


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Mag phos for a cell salt, arnica for a remedy.

thank you


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
thank you









no problem. you can also give ferrum phos if it feels warm to him or if there's redness or swelling. Mag phos is the big one though.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quick repeat on my question from the last page... if PB's still around this evening (or anyone else who wants to weigh in--M2S? others?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 
So, quick question for those more experienced with cell salts than I. They're not like homeopathic remedies in that they can cause irritation/aggravation of the problem they're solving, while it's on the way to being solved, right?

DH's athlete's foot is back, and he's got a bit of a rash on his knee. But this probably isn't an aggravation from the cell salt, right? It's a real thing to address?

(yes, I'm still waiting for the booklet to arrive, so if this is addressed there, well, I'll read it as soon as it comes).

Thx.


----------



## Panserbjorne

what is he taking?

There have been people who have aggravated on cell salts, but it's very rare. I have even asked about it at conferences, as well as contacted some of the well known practitioners who use them to find out how common this is. It's not common at all.

That said, rather than an aggravation it could be a part of the healing and more of a detox. However to know that it would be important to know his history, what salts you are giving, how often, for how long and why.

Honestly though, I'd be very suprised if it was an aggravation. Not saying it's not, just that I would be suprised.


----------



## tanyalynn

3 bioplasma 3-4x/day and an equal number of Tonic E, I think we got them about 3 weeks ago?

Bioplasma for its general goodness, Tonic E....

Quote:

*When energy feels drained* or out of sync, due to illness, *stress*, growth or convalescence, this remedy's replenishing cell salt ingredients *help restore vitality and balance*.
Those are the parts that stood out from the product description, DH seems pretty worn down to me--his dad's death 7 years ago, a layoff/financial stress a couple years later, then my health stuff, then a move to a very humid location that doesn't agree with him in a climate sense, job dissatisfaction--all that added onto 30 prior years of SAD eating.

I think his outlook/mood may be on the upswing, maybe just a reflection of my mood getting better, hard to tell the cause there.

I will go on the assumption that I need to tweak something in diet/lifestyle, I probably know what I need to do, I think he needs lower carb (can't tell if it's a carb issue or a grain issue, or both, need to experiment).


----------



## Panserbjorne

They seem like good choices, given what you've described. I LOVE the E combo. I'd start with diet/lifestyle, but you can always cut back on the salts and see what happens just to confirm.


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 
3 bioplasma 3-4x/day and an equal number of Tonic E, I think we got them about 3 weeks ago?

Bioplasma for its general goodness, Tonic E....

Those are the parts that stood out from the product description, DH seems pretty worn down to me--his dad's death 7 years ago, a layoff/financial stress a couple years later, then my health stuff, then a move to a very humid location that doesn't agree with him in a climate sense, job dissatisfaction--all that added onto 30 prior years of SAD eating.

I think his outlook/mood may be on the upswing, maybe just a reflection of my mood getting better, hard to tell the cause there.

I will go on the assumption that I need to tweak something in diet/lifestyle, I probably know what I need to do, I think he needs lower carb (can't tell if it's a carb issue or a grain issue, or both, need to experiment).

Where did you find the tonic e. Sounds like somethig i might like to try.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Where did you find the tonic e. Sounds like somethig i might like to try.

You are taking it (I think.) It's just all five phosphates. calc phos, ferrum phos, mag phos, kali phos and nat phos. IF you aren't then you can...you have all of them.


----------



## chlobo

righto. Just sounds more fun to take a tonic. lol.


----------



## Marnica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Marnica,
Since they are made differently they have different applications. Cell salts are nutritional whereas remedies are energetic. There is physical substance present in the salts. Even in the same potency, (comparing a 6X of silica remedy to 6X silica cell salt) there is more material in the cell salt. That doesn't mean there isn't crossover.

It's a judgment call, and you look at the totality. If the issue was a deficiency of silica you'd give the salt and more physical. If it was something that was emotional/mental/physical you'd likely go for the remedy. Hope that makes some sense!

Yes that helps alot thanks.

I'm giving 2 yo DS bioplasma and taking it myself as well for overall vitality (and for my teeth). He's taking 2 tab 3 times/day,(is this enough?) I'm taking 4 tabs 3-4 times/day.
What other cell salt might be helpful for him? His issues are allergies (environmental and food) He has dry skin, crusty patches particluarly under his eyes at times and dark circles under the eyes. He also has likely candida/fungal overgrowth (has been battling bad athletes foot for a while).
He sleeps well, he eats well and (a restricted diet) and is generally a pretty happy kid.
What is the most # of bioplasma's you can buy? 500?? 1000? any reccomendations. The bottle I have now is 500 from 1-800-homeopathy (I got it from my holistic dentist). With both of us taking it everyday, 500 wont last long.

TIA


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
no problem. you can also give ferrum phos if it feels warm to him or if there's redness or swelling. Mag phos is the big one though.

Ok so because it's a strain and he really needs to recover quickly should I be giving a higher does of arnica 30c or 200c? The strain happened suddenly while he was throwing so I'm wondering if a higher potency is in order?


----------



## Panserbjorne

nah, I'd stick with 30C, I'd probably also do a castor oil pack on it though and encourage epsom salt soaks ALONG WITH mag phos.

Just my two cents!


----------



## tanyalynn

I had my







moment. The athlete's foot and the rash on his knee probably pretty much correspond to the weather getting warmer here, and more humid. There are many things to love about Houston, but the climate is not one of them.

Thanks! (for your response before, I mean)


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
nah, I'd stick with 30C, I'd probably also do a castor oil pack on it though and encourage epsom salt soaks ALONG WITH mag phos.

Just my two cents!

And great 2 cents it is!!!! Thanks Panserbjorne


----------



## Marnica

bump - PB??
any suggestions?


----------



## tatsu15

Bump!

Wow never heard of cell salts before... are they as effective as food? I mean easily absorbed? And are they synthetic? Or natural? Do they have organic cell salts? Which brand is trustworthy and non toxic? Are they really safe for toddlers (25 month old and 12 month old)?

My calcium stores are depleted from breastfeeding. Which cell salt would you recommend for me? Thanks in advance... I know it's alot of questions.


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatsu15* 
Bump!

Wow never heard of cell salts before... are they as effective as food? I mean easily absorbed? And are they synthetic? Or natural? Do they have organic cell salts? Which brand is trustworthy and non toxic? Are they really safe for toddlers (25 month old and 12 month old)?

My calcium stores are depleted from breastfeeding. Which cell salt would you recommend for me? Thanks in advance... I know it's alot of questions.

I can't answer all you questions however they are very safe for babies. Dd is now 22 months old and she been taking cell salts for a few months now. We order from 1800homeopathy.com. DD is on silica,calc phos and calc flour.

I'm eager to see what pj recommends for nursing!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marnica* 
Yes that helps alot thanks.

I'm giving 2 yo DS bioplasma and taking it myself as well for overall vitality (and for my teeth). He's taking 2 tab 3 times/day,(is this enough?) I'm taking 4 tabs 3-4 times/day.
What other cell salt might be helpful for him? His issues are allergies (environmental and food) He has dry skin, crusty patches particluarly under his eyes at times and dark circles under the eyes. He also has likely candida/fungal overgrowth (has been battling bad athletes foot for a while).
He sleeps well, he eats well and (a restricted diet) and is generally a pretty happy kid.
What is the most # of bioplasma's you can buy? 500?? 1000? any reccomendations. The bottle I have now is 500 from 1-800-homeopathy (I got it from my holistic dentist). With both of us taking it everyday, 500 wont last long.

TIA

Sorry I've been MIA. This was going to be my week off, but it hasn't quite worked out that way.

So, that's kind of a lot going on there and you may do better with individualized support. I'd have to ask a lot of questions to narrow things down based on that description as many of those symptoms depending on how they present would require different salts.

You can certainly keep up with the bioplasma (you can get different amounts from different companies...I know Hylands sells 1000 tab bottles.) I can get giant jugs of it, but they aren't the soft tablets.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatsu15* 
Bump!

Wow never heard of cell salts before... are they as effective as food? I mean easily absorbed? And are they synthetic? Or natural? Do they have organic cell salts? Which brand is trustworthy and non toxic? Are they really safe for toddlers (25 month old and 12 month old)?

My calcium stores are depleted from breastfeeding. Which cell salt would you recommend for me? Thanks in advance... I know it's alot of questions.

A first question I'd have would be how do you know your stores are depleted? Do you have symptoms to address, or do you simply suspect this is the case? There are three calcium derived salts, but they address different symptoms/manifestations/deficiencies. You can always go with bioplasma, as it does a great job of balancing. It's an excellent overall tonic.

In terms of are they as effective as food...well, they are not a substitute for food. They are a supplement. They can, however allow you to access what is IN the food more readily. They bypass digestion so that if you are having trouble with absorption they give a little help so your body can recognize and utilize the nutrients from food.

I believe they are very safe for babies and all of mine got them. They are natural, inorganic minerals. I am not aware of any "organic" cell salts, and I'm assuming by that you mean the lactose would be organic. Hope that helps.


----------



## gigismom

just read this entire thread and am very intrigued but still not 100% clear on where to start or what to do. i have zero experience with any of this or homeopathy but am realizing that i need to jump in and learn more. my kids (10, 5 and 2.5) all have issues with weak tooth enamel/ decay. I would like to support them in this area to start. specifically, my 10yo dd adult teeth are more yellow than her baby teeth and don't seem as shiny. her nails and hair also grow very slowly and her hair and skin tend to be on the dry side. she has had lots of cavities despite good hygiene and great nutrition. the other 2 kids have some decay also but not nearly as bad as dd1 even when she was their ages. ds (the 2.5yo) has food allergies, candida, constipation, eczema, occasional wheezing. i don't want to give him anything that might cause a die off reaction and flare any of this up. or at least i want to know that might be a possibility so i can look out for it and adjust as needed.

anyway, where to start with all of them? what would be simple, effective and not contraindicated for ds for any reason? i feel like i am already managing so many supps that adding anything seems overwhelming a bit but these seem relatively easy to give and will pack a powerful positive punch! i know the biochem handbook (?)was recommended. is this a good beginner book, something i am likely to understand from where i am right now (ie the very begining)?

peace

jen


----------



## mombh

O.K, so I spoke to a homeopath last week who recommends usuing cell salts and then he just kinda dropped a bomb.... he said that he does not recommend taking bioplasma, since, he explained that some cell salts kinda cancel each other out .....he was giving me the example of of zinc and copper and I understand that one but I am still having difficulty wrapping my head around the cell salts doing the same thing?????
He also said that schuessler himself wrote something to that effect???? I didn't even stop to ask him what and where since I was eager to end the conversation and now I am questioning??
It doesn't make sense since thee are combination remedies that work synergistically and they compliment each other right?
please explain this to me someone














I love using bio plasma with the little ones when they are recovering from illness etc;


----------



## momofmine

That's interesting. I'd like to know too, because my child responded really well to the Bioplasma, and I was going to start giving it again more regularly.


----------



## Panserbjorne

we discussed this a bit a few pages back. I just ask for evidence as opposed to theory. They work. Yes, Shussler at one point did write about not combining them in this way, but he also wrote that he ROUTINELY combined them. Medical literature is like that, very contradictory even of itself. Shussler had many theories, but it's the ones that bear out in practice that I tend to listen to.

There are some that have opposite actions, and that's true. However that doesn't make them contradictory. I have seen several cases where nat mur and nat sulph were both called for. One moves water into the cells, one out of it. However there are many places OUTSIDE the cells for water to be and having an excess can mean that some needs to move into the cells, and some needs to move out of that interstitial space.

So I would ask which are contraindicated? IN what situations and why? These are unique in that they have do direct action on the body because the amount delivered is so small. They are essentially, as far as I know, adaptogenic. These aren't crude substances like copper and zinc, or calcium and magnesium. So why would it ever be an issue to give them all? Less effective-perhaps. Detrimental? Never seen it. I'm always open to new information, and I'm happy to hear what anyone has to say. That said I've read widely on the subject and haven't been deterred. I've also attended a number of seminars and listened to lectures from people who use them routinely in their practice and have never heard anyone with practical clinical experience warn against it.

However, to each their own! This is a place (as it is with any subject) where you have to make a call. I give bioplasma very regularly to my kids because I've seen the benefit. I have never seen an imbalance created in them, or anyone else as a result.


----------



## mombh

thanks for that info,







sounds right to me too, I am not stopping my use of bioplasma. It never sat right with me the comparing of cell salts to vitamins and minerals, like you say these are minute in their amounts and work at different levels on the cells


----------



## gigismom

i have been researching more and really would like to try cell salts for myself and kids. this is what i have come up with.

for dd1 who has some issues with slow bowells, emotional unsteadiness, easily overwhelmed and stressed out, slow growing hair and nails and some tooth decay, yellowish looking adult teeth, occasional indigestion (acid rising after eating):

kali phos
calc phos
calc flour
silica
nat phos

for dd2 tooth decay, eczema, seasonal allergies (though much better this year with other supps)

calc phos
calc flour
silica

for ds tooth decay, eczema, food allergies, constipation

calc phos
calc flour
silica

does that sound like a good start, or should i just go bioplasma and make it easy for myself? i want to support those specific areas in each of them with the best chance for effectiveness. also, i am not clear on dosing... 2 tabs 3 to 4x per day for adults and 1 tab 3 to 4 times per day for kids (is this right?) and then take the weekends off?

thanks for your help

jen


----------



## cjarvis

Can I combine Tissue E and Tissue G combinations from 1-800Homeopathy?
I see that Calc phos is the only thing that would be duplicated, would that be a problem?

Thanks









ETA: wow, I am so confused on what to get. Here is my current immediate problems. I am pregnant with our 5th child, I have HORRIBLE varicose veins up and down my legs and in between also, so I am in pain a lot of the time. My hair is thinning, I am constipated for the first time being pregnant, basically always tired and stressed. I like the Tissue E and Tissue G combos and then I saw they have varicose vein remedy that includes some of the salts. What should I do?
Thanks again!


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gigismom* 
does that sound like a good start, or should i just go bioplasma and make it easy for myself? i want to support those specific areas in each of them with the best chance for effectiveness. also, i am not clear on dosing... 2 tabs 3 to 4x per day for adults and 1 tab 3 to 4 times per day for kids (is this right?) and then take the weekends off?

thanks for your help

jen

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable jumps in, but the impression I've gotten is that it's often useful to use bioplasma PLUS a few salts that are specific to your situation. I need to refine that second part for us, even with just bioplasma, I've seen interesting changes, but I think it would be better if I read more and chose one or a few singles for some of us in addition.

FWIW, just as a comparison point, DH and I are getting 3 tabs 3-4x/day (mostly 3x/day because hey, I forget) and the kids are getting 2 tabs 3x/day.


----------



## Marnica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Sorry I've been MIA. This was going to be my week off, but it hasn't quite worked out that way.

So, that's kind of a lot going on there and you may do better with individualized support. I'd have to ask a lot of questions to narrow things down based on that description as many of those symptoms depending on how they present would require different salts.

You can certainly keep up with the bioplasma (you can get different amounts from different companies...I know Hylands sells 1000 tab bottles.) I can get giant jugs of it, but they aren't the soft tablets.

Hope that helps!

Have been soooo sick...am just back after 2 weeks of yuck. I will keep up with bioplasma and I suppose get the biomechanic handbook to learn more. I agree individualized support would be best. We do work with an ND, but he's not into homeopathy that much. If I can save enough $, perhaps we can do a phone or email appointment









As for bioplasma dosages for DS. I have been doing 2 tabs 3x/day....is that sufficient?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I usually end up doing something around there. I aim for four times a day and rarely remember to do it!

If you are all sick though I would personally do more. You can take them very often when you are in an acute situation.


----------



## ttcintexas

Wow! This is fascinating. I have worked with a homeopath for constitutional and acutes for several years now, but have never heard of cell salts. They sound so useful! Need to look into the books referred to above. You are amazing PB, to answer everyones questions. I have so many, but will attempt to answer some with the book sometime soon. I did take a quick look at the Cell Salt Chart someone linked and it made me concerned that figuring out which one was the right for each circumstance would be tricky. People had referred to the phosphates as helpful for sleep, but the closest description was one that talked about relaxing muscles. I know that with the remedies I have, there are descriptions on them but when my homeopath recommends one it is often one that by description doesn't seem to necessarily fit. I am hoping the books mentioned above offer more than the chart. Thanks for all this info everyone!


----------



## krankedyann

Bump.







Good thread!

I'm looking at cell salts as a way to help DS and DD finish healing their cavities- we had done great on the protocol I had been using, but DH lost his job and we couldn't afford to keep it up. After 11 months he was able to find a job and we're now trying to recover and get back on track. I'm looking at adding this to our dental healing protocol.


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann* 
Bump.







Good thread!

I'm looking at cell salts as a way to help DS and DD finish healing their cavities- we had done great on the protocol I had been using, but DH lost his job and we couldn't afford to keep it up. After 11 months he was able to find a job and we're now trying to recover and get back on track. I'm looking at adding this to our dental healing protocol.

Curious about your protocol have you posted it?

Glad things are getting back on track for you


----------



## Chakra

Can someone recommend a cell salt for my son. He has liver disease and his alkaline phosphatase is elevated. He takes bioplasma already. Thx.


----------



## krankedyann

I've posted about it extensively on my traditional foods forum and i believe I've posted about it here before, too. It's basically using large amounts of trace minerals, bone broth, using tooth cleaning methods with no glycerin, taking CLO and butter oil, copious amounts of a quality salt, lots of leafy greens, no sugar, no white flour, probiotics from kefir and LF veggies, etc...


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann* 
I've posted about it extensively on my traditional foods forum and i believe I've posted about it here before, too. It's basically using large amounts of trace minerals, bone broth, using tooth cleaning methods with no glycerin, taking CLO and butter oil, copious amounts of a quality salt, lots of leafy greens, no sugar, no white flour, probiotics from kefir and LF veggies, etc...

DId you use any supplements? I will check out your forum as well!


----------



## krankedyann

The supplements I used were-
Cod Liver oil and butter oil by Green Pastures
K2 and D3 dots by Twinlab, as we tested as having low D3
Concentrace or generic equivalent in everything we drank or ate
Ionic Fizz at a quarter-dose as a general support, in case we were missing anything in our diet.


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann* 
The supplements I used were-
Cod Liver oil and butter oil by Green Pastures
K2 and D3 dots by Twinlab, as we tested as having low D3
Concentrace or generic equivalent in everything we drank or ate
Ionic Fizz at a quarter-dose as a general support, in case we were missing anything in our diet.

And now Cell salts









Thanks for the info. I like hearing from other moms what they're doing in case someone has an idea I haven't heard! Like bluebirdmama using clay for teeth.


----------



## Mamapits

Came over here from the cavity thread. WE do cod liver oil butter oil and Vit D, raw milk when we can afford it, pastured butter and cream, still no luck.

I am so excited to learn about these cell salts. DS will be getting them for sure and I will probably be taking some for myself as well. Still reading and learning all I can.

I was wondering if taking Himalayan salt would be just as good? or is that totally different?

I have ridges in my nails and I get plenty of calcium and vitamin D, what do you all think about cell salts for that? ( or whatever it is that I am not getting that is causing that)


----------



## Panserbjorne

I have an order going in today for the lactose free cell salts. If anyone needs/wants them let me know please!

The single salts lactose free are $10
The combination lactose free salts are $14

The homeopathic first aid kid which contains one bottle of each of the 12 salts (550 tablets per bottle) as well as 49 lactose free liquid remedies, a few tinctures and ointments is $150 right now. So for $30 extra you can have 49 first aid remedies that are lactose free as well as some other goodies....the calendula ointment in this kit is the best.


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I have an order going in today for the lactose free cell salts. If anyone needs/wants them let me know please!

The single salts lactose free are $10
The combination lactose free salts are $14

The homeopathic first aid kid which contains one bottle of each of the 12 salts (550 tablets per bottle) as well as 49 lactose free liquid remedies, a few tinctures and ointments is $150 right now. So for $30 extra you can have 49 first aid remedies that are lactose free as well as some other goodies....the calendula ointment in this kit is the best.

I am considering getting lactose free cell salts because my ds is sensitive to all dairy and I wonder what the daily doses of cell salts are doing to him. If I need them should I order through you or will you share your source?

We just cut out ghee, our last bit of dairy and we saw amazing healing for ds. All this time I thought ghee was fine, so now I have stopped giving cell salts until I can figure things out. Anyone with dairy allergies find the cell salts w/ lactose are fine? (tanya?







)


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Like bluebirdmama using clay for teeth.

I wish could say that that worked for me completely, but it didn't. It may have helped my teeth a small amount, but it messed with my gums even more so I stopped using it all the time. For some reason it helped 3 yr dd. Now I am working on other teeth applications using myself for a test subject. Dh thinks I am crazy with all the stuff I try and apply to my teeth at night. My latest is nettles and I go to bed with green teeth. Time to update in the dental forum...


----------



## Panserbjorne

If you want them you'd order through me in order to meet the minimum. You can order salts independently without an account that are lactose free, but they are far more costly. I think the cheapest I have found were $17 or so per salt.

My older two (dairy free) can handle the lactose based salts just fine. My youngest does not.


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamapits* 
Came over here from the cavity thread. WE do cod liver oil butter oil and Vit D, raw milk when we can afford it, pastured butter and cream, still no luck.


All of these things didn't work for me either. We developed cavities while we were using all these things, so it is not a one size fits all. How is your magnesium intake? Have you posted about it on the dental forum? Perhaps you could get some good feedback there. The main reason that I think, those good things didn't work for us and were possibly a detriment is that we are allergic to them. I have had to find alternatives to those essential healing foods, and I am still trying to figure out how things are working for us...

The cell salts (and clay) was the turning point for dd's cavities, really the only difference that helped her heal.


----------



## Mamapits

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
All of these things didn't work for me either. We developed cavities while we were using all these things, so it is not a one size fits all. How is your magnesium intake? Have you posted about it on the dental forum? Perhaps you could get some good feedback there. The main reason that I think, those good things didn't work for us and were possibly a detriment is that we are allergic to them. I have had to find alternatives to those essential healing foods, and I am still trying to figure out how things are working for us...

The cell salts (and clay) was the turning point for dd's cavities, really the only difference that helped her heal.

This is my hope, that this will be the turning point. I think we are ok as far as allergies are concerned. I think the cell salts will help ds to absorb what he needs from these healing foods.

I also make high mineral teas often as well.

and the clay is my next stop.

But I have to tell you this world of cell salts is so very interesting to me.

If there is a positive side to all of our teeth challenges, it is finding all of this great info.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I feel the same way. The positive side is being able to find great information that you would overlook if you didn't need it!


----------



## Mamapits

OK I am off to see if I can find some locally.

I just found this site that makes it even more interesting to me. It is the corresponding astrological signs and planets to the cell salts.!

http://www.taffney.com/colors3.html

Very awesome


----------



## bluejaunte

Just ran across this thread -- fascinating! I never knew anything about cell salts before. Don't have time right now to read the whole way through, so apologies if this has been addressed, but are there lactose-free cell salts that can be taken by a 2.5 yo?

Sort of lost here .. He has some unidentified digestive issues (probably immature GI tract), low iron binding capacity & subsequent low ferritin serum, tooth decay (likely from a combo of infant reflux + early dentition), possible eczema, cradle cap, and probably some food intolerances, dairy being one. Also a speech delay, which we're trying to figure out whether is due to food intolerances or not.

He, um, also hates taking meds. Though he was put on phosphorus pills (little round white crunchy balls) and he liked those just fine. What sort of form do the cell salts take?

TIA!


----------



## Koalamom

bluejaunte, just saw where you are from, and I was born and raised in NP. Much of my family still lives there. I think of the area all the time, and miss smoothies from Karma Road, and pizza from Rocco's.

Anyway to be on topic, sure sounds like food allergies. Have you looked into the allergy section for help with that. Mamas over there have been so helpful and we have really overcame much. My ds did have many of the symptoms you posted and cutting out dairy has cleared that up. I can't say much about tooth decay as he has none yet. I sure hope with all these cell salts he has no decay.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluejaunte* 
Just ran across this thread -- fascinating! I never knew anything about cell salts before. Don't have time right now to read the whole way through, so apologies if this has been addressed, but are there lactose-free cell salts that can be taken by a 2.5 yo?

Sort of lost here .. He has some unidentified digestive issues (probably immature GI tract), low iron binding capacity & subsequent low ferritin serum, tooth decay (likely from a combo of infant reflux + early dentition), possible eczema, cradle cap, and probably some food intolerances, dairy being one. Also a speech delay, which we're trying to figure out whether is due to food intolerances or not.

He, um, also hates taking meds. Though he was put on phosphorus pills (little round white crunchy balls) and he liked those just fine. What sort of form do the cell salts take?

TIA!

Has he been tested for celiac disease?

He could take any of the lactose free salts, but specifically I'd look at ferrum phos, calc fluor, calc phos and silica. I'd also consider the combination of all 12.

They are very similar in size/taste to the remedies you are describing. They take a bit longer to melt, but it's very similar.


----------



## bluejaunte

Negative on 4 celiac tests. We're trialing GF to see if he's got an intolerance. Only 1 week in so we'll see.

Will the combination of 12 be enough, or should I be dosing those specific ones more heavily?

Also, are they lactose-free, or are lactose-free ones available? And if so are those the same size/taste as the phosphorus pills I mentioned?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Yes, you can get them all lactose free, but they can be difficult to find. The ones that I carry are $10 each (lactose free) and the combos are $14. That doesn't include shipping.

I would personally do the individuals as well as the combo. You can also get them in liquid form but those are super expensive.

As I said they are very similar to the phosphorous....a tiny bit bigger and they take a bit longer to dissolve, but very similar.


----------



## bluejaunte

Panserbjorne: Awesome. Thanks so much! How does one order from you?

bluebirdmama1: Yeah, about the food allergies/intolerances. I had a RAST panel run even though he's never had a histamine reaction to anything and a number of things came up positive. Then I read a ton about the huge false positive rate in the RAST and the allergist told me that the RAST was pretty much garbage if it wasn't being used to verify a histamine reaction to a specific food. So who knows. He certainly seems to have _intolerances_ -- GI reactions mainly, though most of those have been outgrown, and a week or two on probiotics is doing a world of good so far, I think. So I have no idea. But yeah, like you, dairy is the one I _knew_ he had issues with, so we're off that. Am trialing gluten/wheat now. (I did ask over on Allergies but since he's _never_ had a classic allergic reaction -- hives, swelling, wheezing, rash, vomiting, anything -- despite being, for instance, RAST 3 for peanut -- they didn't seem to know what to make of it over there either. He's a mystery.)

Also, yay! I love New Paltz. It was the first town I moved to when I left home and eventually I just came back. We bought a house a few miles outside town about a year ago.


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluejaunte* 
Then I read a ton about the huge false positive rate in the RAST and the allergist told me that the RAST was pretty much garbage if it wasn't being used to verify a histamine reaction to a specific food.









Did they do a SPT to verify/compare to the RAST results? RAST can have false positives AND false negatives, and I'm stunned that they would just completely discount the results. Why even run the test if they think it's garbage?







I would urge you to find a new allergist that will take this seriously and have more testing done. I can name at least 2 foods that my DD ate for weeks (eggs) or months (coconut) before showing classic IgE reactions (hives), and then lo and behold, she tested positive on a SPT or RAST. Those serious symptoms can appear at any time, and especially with something as potentially fatal as a peanut allergy, I hope that you have an epipen and emergency action plan.

Sorry...OT.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluejaunte* 
Panserbjorne: Awesome. Thanks so much! How does one order from you?


You can just email me and let me know what you want-we'll go from there.


----------



## bluejaunte

Panserbjorne: Will do! Thanks again!

changingseasons: OT is fine, I'm still looking for answers on the food things! To clarify, the allergist didn't run the test. I was trying to get to the bottom of J's mystery symptoms and had his ped order a bunch of tests (liver, thyroid, allergy panel, etc.) and what the allergist was saying was that if I'm not seeing an IgE reaction to discount it. Yeah, I didn't like him much either. I definitely have an epipen and am keeping him off of peanuts/trace peanuts. We're looking into doing a skin test, but he's so terrified of doctors now I can't even imagine holding him still for 20min while the results come up. It took four people to hold him down last week to have a tick removed. How do people even do the skin test on a terrified (and super strong) toddler?


----------



## Mamapits

The local natural foods place had them in stock.

Question: It says in the insert to take them at different times? I got 3 for my sons cavity issues.

Calc Phos,
Calc fluor and
silica

They say something loke take 1/2 hour apart.

Any thoughts on that wise Mamas?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I don't pay too much attention to that. I haven't found it makes a lick of difference. However if it makes sense to you, certainly you can follow it!


----------



## Mamapits

LOL, I think I will be lucky to just be able to remember it 4 times a day, never mind spacing it all out!


----------



## sapphire_chan

What is the difference between the different strengths of cell salts and how do you choose between them?

http://schuessler-cell-salts.com/potency/index.htm Found this, might be helpful.


----------



## Panserbjorne

there ya go. I usually just use 6X, though at times I will go for a 12X for certain salts.


----------



## Mamapits

OK so why not everyone just take bioplasma? Do the combination's work differently when they are with or with out specific ones?

Also I was wondering which ones would be best for assisting the body to heal a post partum diastasis?

I think that since we want the connective tissue to be repair these would be good
Calc fluor
Calc sulf
Kali phos
Mag phos
Silica

should I take all or just one? I guess that is why people muscle test?


----------



## Panserbjorne

muscle testing is certainly an option. for targeted healing there are certain cell salts that are best used. bioplasma can be used for general support but if you are tackling a specific situation it's best to have individualized support.

In that instance there are certain salts that would follow each other and not be used concurrently. For instance kali sulph comes after ferrum phos in an acute cold. Using kali sulph at the beginning wouldn't hurt, but it's not going to yield remarkable results, either.

For someone with cavities taking bioplasma is useful, but not as useful as giving the specific nutrients needed for tooth integrity repeatedly in larger quantities. Again, it's not energetic, we are dealing with substance so the rules differ from those of homeopathics.


----------



## sapphire_chan

What happens if you don't take enough? Do they still work but take longer?

What happens if you take too much?

What's a good starting point for working on healing? Someone up thread mentioned 4 tablets 4 times a day.

If you're taking them just for support, would you start with 1 tablet once a day?

http://www.herbalremediesinfo.com/cell-salts.html


----------



## tanyalynn

sapphire chan, thanks for the link! That explains it ever so much better than I can--there are a few people I know who've expressed interest in cell salts, but my ability to explain them has been lacking.

FWIW, I've seen good results with my kids doing 2 3x/day with bioplasma, I'm just now branching beyond that. And for myself, 3 3x/day.


----------



## Vaquitita

this is the first i've heard of cell salts and i'm really intrigued. my DD definitely has delayed dentition, she got her first tooth at 20 months! now she's 33mo and her eye teeth are just coming in (she does have her 1st molars already). all of my (admitedly not very extensive) research just came to dead ends. so i'm excited to find something that might help her. her nails grow fine, her hair maybe a little slow. other than this delayed teething thing, she's really quite healthy. well, she does have an allergy to cows milk (but can eat butter and goats milk just fine).

so, i'm thinking bioplasma, calc phos, calc fluor, and silica for her. does that sound right? i'm thinking of having DS and myself take the bioplasma too, just for general support. since i'm pregnant, i'm tempted to try 1800homeopathics tissue P as well.


----------



## Panserbjorne

she sounds like a great candidate for the calc salts. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## tanyalynn

PB, what about general pregnancy recs? just tagging onto the end of Vaquitita's question, so NOT an issue for me yet...


----------



## Panserbjorne

I would address any specific issue prior to and during if necessary, but would absolutely take bioplasma 4 times a day throughout, along with a constitutional remedy if you knew it.


----------



## WuWei

PB, when you say take 4x per day. How many pellets each dose, generally? Is it the same number of pellets and frequency, if taking several cell salts for improving teeth issues also?

Thanks, Pat


----------



## Vaquitita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vaquitita* 
this is the first i've heard of cell salts and i'm really intrigued. my DD definitely has delayed dentition, she got her first tooth at 20 months! now she's 33mo and her eye teeth are just coming in (she does have her 1st molars already). all of my (admitedly not very extensive) research just came to dead ends. so i'm excited to find something that might help her. her nails grow fine, her hair maybe a little slow. other than this delayed teething thing, she's really quite healthy. well, she does have an allergy to cows milk (but can eat butter and goats milk just fine).

I forgot to say, the teeth she does have are healthy. She has no enamal issues or cavities. They're just delayed.


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
she sounds like a great candidate for the calc salts. Let us know how it goes!

Would you think all the calc salts for delayed dentition?

And which one is the slow growing hair?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
PB, when you say take 4x per day. How many pellets each dose, generally? Is it the same number of pellets and frequency, if taking several cell salts for improving teeth issues also?

Thanks, Pat

if I was targeting specific tooth issues I'd be taking 3-4 tablets 4 times a day at a minimum....but likely more like 6-8 times. Because that's very difficult to remember to do I tend to tell people to put the number of tablets required of each in a glass of water or sippy cup depending on the age of the child and allow them to drink throughout the course of the day. I'd personally go crazy trying to intentionally administer that many doses each day.









For dh I put 32 ish of the phosphates and 32 ish of calc fluor into his water bottle before he leaves. He knows that he should take sips at regular intervals and finish by the end of the day. No WAY would be dose himself if I did it any other way. Even though he knows it makes a huge difference, he just wouldn't remember.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vaquitita* 
I forgot to say, the teeth she does have are healthy. She has no enamal issues or cavities. They're just delayed.

ah, thanks for the clarification. I'd still suggest the same ones...with *maybe* less of a focus on silica. HTH.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Would you think all the calc salts for delayed dentition?

And which one is the slow growing hair?


no, not calc sulph. And slow growth of hair I would think silica along with the calcs.


----------



## sapphire_chan

http://www.healingteethnaturally.com...plication.html

Okay, this is recommending using the calc fluor as a topical treatment. Some explain the difference between doing that and using a topical fluoride treatment? At the levels for cell salts, things are at nutritional vs. homeopathic amounts, yes?

Also, if a topical treatment is good, is it okay to just brush a toddler's teeth with a paste of the tablets? For a person who likes sticking her own fingers into our mouths, dd detests having us put our hands anywhere near her mouth.

(She has cavities, but no pain. She's very clear about it when she has an "ouchy")


----------



## Marnica

I just received the biochemic handbook.

Very useful in learning about all the cell salts, but I am confused. If an issue that you are trying to tackle seems to "fit" into the descriptions of more than 1 salt, do you use the additional ones too?

Also if using 2 or 3 in addition to the bioplasma, do they need to be spaced out like when taking a remedy or can you just dose them together at the same time?

Also several times it makes reference to doing a "course" of certain salts if one is not getting a desired results.

How long would this course be for?


----------



## Chakra

Where do you buy cell salts from?


----------



## Marnica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chakra* 
Where do you buy cell salts from?

www.1800homeopathy.com seels them or Panserbjørne also has them...you can PM her to ask.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'm happy to supply anyone who needs them with the lactose free cell salts, but they aren't cost effective if you can tolerate lactose. Getting them from www.1800homeopathy.com is less expensive. But since it's VERY hard to buy lactose free cell salts in the IS I do stock them-or at least try! They sell out very quickly.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marnica* 
I just received the biochemic handbook.

Very useful in learning about all the cell salts, but I am confused. If an issue that you are trying to tackle seems to "fit" into the descriptions of more than 1 salt, do you use the additional ones too?

Also if using 2 or 3 in addition to the bioplasma, do they need to be spaced out like when taking a remedy or can you just dose them together at the same time?

Also several times it makes reference to doing a "course" of certain salts if one is not getting a desired results.

How long would this course be for?

You can certainly use more than one cell salt at a time! If all the issues are present then that should be fine. You do not need to space them at all. A course can be anywhere from 1 week to 6 months depending on the issue. Sorry I can't be more clear...but cavities will be different than, say, edema, or excessive flushing.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
http://www.healingteethnaturally.com...plication.html

Okay, this is recommending using the calc fluor as a topical treatment. Some explain the difference between doing that and using a topical fluoride treatment? At the levels for cell salts, things are at nutritional vs. homeopathic amounts, yes?

Also, if a topical treatment is good, is it okay to just brush a toddler's teeth with a paste of the tablets? For a person who likes sticking her own fingers into our mouths, dd detests having us put our hands anywhere near her mouth.

(She has cavities, but no pain. She's very clear about it when she has an "ouchy")

They are nutritional, but they are still tiny, tiny amounts and its more to give your body information and allow it to access the nutrients from other sources than it is to supply it solely. Buying calc fluor as a crude ingredient is going to deliver far more substance and with that there is always a potential to give too much and cross that line into toxicity.

I think it's fine to make a paste of the tablets. I also tend to suggest brushing with clay as well.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
if I was targeting specific tooth issues I'd be taking 3-4 tablets 4 times a day at a minimum....but likely more like 6-8 times. Because that's very difficult to remember to do I tend to tell people to put the number of tablets required of each in a glass of water or sippy cup depending on the age of the child and allow them to drink throughout the course of the day. I'd personally go crazy trying to intentionally administer that many doses each day.









For dh I put 32 ish of the phosphates and 32 ish of calc fluor into his water bottle before he leaves. He knows that he should take sips at regular intervals and finish by the end of the day. No WAY would be dose himself if I did it any other way. Even though he knows it makes a huge difference, he just wouldn't remember.

Thank you for the practical advice, both for convenient dosing and for higher-end dosing for adults. Never occurred to me to give DH more than I'm taking myself, despite the fact that I feel a lot better than he does.

Would you mind sharing the name of the place you buy lactose-free pellets? I was chatting with my HCP a few weeks ago and told her about cell salts and she asked for more info. I'd bet that a reasonable fraction of her clients can't do lactose so I wanted to be able to share a source with her.

Finally got my copy of The Biochemic Handbook, thicker than I expected (which is good) and seems quite helpful, very user-friendly.

And thanks again for all the practical advice -- this is the coolest thing I've run across in quite a while.


----------



## babygrace

this and the other thread on homeopathy has been so informative. many thanks to PB for sharing her vast knowledge so generously.

i am trying to prep my body for another pregnancy and have a question regarding what might be best to take prenatally with regards to midline defects, bowel/digestive issues and any neurologically beneficial salts or remedies for baby. during the last trimester of my previous pregnancy i had significant edema (legs and feet) and awful cholestatis that exacerbated my stress levels. these are two things i hope to avoid during my next pregnancy. did any of you prepare in advance for conception?

i know, lot of questions, but i hope you will all share your thoughts!


----------



## Panserbjorne

no question I would start bioplasma before even conceiving and be super diligent for the first trimester at the least. I'd also focus on excellent nutrition and do my best to include as much nutrient dense food as I could while avoiding refined junk that can strip your body of all the nutrients you are working so hard to build up.

For edema I look to nat sulph, which is contained in bioplasma and helps move that interstitial fluid back to where its meant to be. Hopefully though you'd be in balance enough to not have to deal with this another time.

I would also personally want to be on my constitutional remedy which helps the body detoxify, supports optimal function and development, helps to keep you in the parasympathetic state, allows maximum uptake of nutrients etc. Basically it would allow you to have the lowest levels of stress possible and unlock your body's potential.

I am also a HUGE advocate of body work during the peri and prenatal stage. Nothing like continuous CST to allow an excellent pregnancy physically, proper placement of everything and awesome birth. I also say get the baby in ASAP following birth!

That's my two cents.


----------



## WuWei

Thanks, PB. That is fascinating and informative.

Pat


----------



## mom61508

Quote:



Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 

I would also personally want to be on my constitutional remedy which helps the body detoxify, supports optimal function and development, helps to keep you in the parasympathetic state, allows maximum uptake of nutrients etc. Basically it would allow you to have the lowest levels of stress possible and unlock your body's potential.

.


so the constitutional remedy would be a homeopathic remedy specifically for that person?


----------



## Panserbjorne

exactly. There are about 4000 remedies out there, and one will match you and support your system. There are other remedies that can help, others that can alleviate discomfort or help to correct certain imbalances. But there is one remedy that will support you in health in every way.


----------



## Marnica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
exactly. There are about 4000 remedies out there, and one will match you and support your system. There are other remedies that can help, others that can alleviate discomfort or help to correct certain imbalances. But there is one remedy that will support you in health in every way.

I bet that one would be impossible to figure out without a professional no?


----------



## Panserbjorne

It's quite a task with a professional! So on your own? Not likely.


----------



## FireWithin

I know of a good homeopath if anyone is interested.







She totally rocks. I can give the info.

(pictures taken, just need to stay awake long enough at night to figure out how to put them in the computer.)


----------



## Panserbjorne

It'll be fun! I promise!


----------



## mbravebird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrace* 
i am trying to prep my body for another pregnancy and have a question regarding what might be best to take prenatally with regards to midline defects, bowel/digestive issues and any neurologically beneficial salts or remedies for baby. during the last trimester of my previous pregnancy i had significant edema (legs and feet) and awful cholestatis that exacerbated my stress levels. these are two things i hope to avoid during my next pregnancy. did any of you prepare in advance for conception?

i know, lot of questions, but i hope you will all share your thoughts!

For the cholestasis and edema, I'd be looking at acupuncture. I did it preventatively during the last trimester of my last pregnancy, and my blood pressure actually went down in my last trimester. Acupuncture is so very supportive; I wish I'd done it the whole pregnancy.

And I second the CST. Acupuncture and CST.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
(pictures taken, just need to stay awake long enough at night to figure out how to put them in the computer.)

Isn't that what husbands are for?


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
exactly. There are about 4000 remedies out there, and one will match you and support your system. There are other remedies that can help, others that can alleviate discomfort or help to correct certain imbalances. But there is one remedy that will support you in health in every way.

That sounds amazing! Is it hard to figure out which one is for *you*


----------



## Panserbjorne

mbravebird, that's a great point and one I'm glad you brought up.

Homeopathy has the ability to do everything that acupuncture does, but not everyone will resonate with both. If you have used acupuncture with great success then it is a good modality for you. Same with homeopathy. There are variances, obviously between methods and practitioners for both but the reality is they are truly quite similar IMO/E.

The point is that there are many modalities that are working in their own unique ways to accomplish the same goal. The main thing is to find one that works for you. I know people that had no luck with homeopathy but did great with acupuncture. For me, I don't like acupuncture (for myself personally-not as a modality) but respond very well to homeopathy/flower essences. So I use them and subsequently chose to pursue a degree. There's nothing wrong with trying both and seeing what you experience either! I just wanted to throw out that what I have seen for the last decade or so is that people do tend to have certain things that yield better results for them and they they are more attuned to. That's something to pay attention to.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Tanya,
The cell salts and remedies I tend to use are Best Made.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
That sounds amazing! Is it hard to figure out which one is for *you*

In a word? Yes. It takes a lot of training, experience and, well...intuition to some extent. You have to know what information is important and what is not-how to wade through the much and find the jewels that lead the way. It's also more than just finding the remedy...it's knowing how to administer it, in what potency and what to do when new things pop up. That doesn't mean that you can't use homeopathy at home, or that you cannot be helped without a practitioner. You can. Plenty of people on the acute thread self dose when they need it. Constitutional prescribing is very different.


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 
Isn't that what husbands are for?









usually - poor guy though is having some explosive poop issues. Could it be possible he is reacting to the double strength, full glass of rrl tea I made? It wasn't intended for him. I water it down for myself and have a little every day. He said he had mucous and possibly blood in his poop last night. But, even after feeling yucky, he went to the store with the boys at 9:00, so that I could rest.

Anyway - to keep on topic. I am thinking cell salts will be good for this. Will sign off, check it out and report back.









so:
nat mur
silica
ferrum phos


----------



## bluejaunte

Is the ferrum phos actually used to correct anemia in lieu of supplements? My son's on Floradix now because he hated the rx stuff and it messed up his teeth, but I've just learned that his problem isn't anemia per se, but low iron binding capacity (his GI says because of immature digestive system). It's going up on its own, but slowly. Is ferrum phos likely to help that along?


----------



## FireWithin

If ferrum phos is the right choice, it will help his body better utiliyse the iron in his body.
Is he improving without the Floradix? Certainly skip the rx version.


----------



## bluejaunte

His TIBC/UIBC seem to be going up without any supplementation, but because they're lower than normal, his ferritin serum is chronically iffy. (It was <1 when we first had it tested, and only climbed to 22 after 3 months of high-dosage rx supplementation.) He hasn't been on the rx stuff for a year -- and then only because I didn't know about Floradix.

I ordered some of the ferrum phos as well as some other salts for his teeth and the blend of 12 for overall health. Exciting!


----------



## BeingMe

Wow, this is such an informative thread. I have had some cell salts in my cupboard for a while but forgot about them and will definitely pull them out.

I was wondering about my daughter what you would recommend: She is about 4, sometimes complains her knees hurt(sometimes she wakes up crying saying they hurt), bruises easily, doesn't eat near enough veges and good things like broth, has very slow growing thin hair, was speech delayed, gets a bloated belly a lot, privates smell yeasty a lot and she will itch them, when things are bad she chews and drools, is emotional, serious, and whiney.

As for me I am trying to get pregnant and will get the bioplasma, but was wondering what is good for low ferritin and iodine levels? I also have thin hair, receding gums, see-through teeth, noisy cracking bones, tmj, and foggy brained. Wondering you would recommend for me.
I really appreciate all your wonderful advice...Thank You!


----------



## sapphire_chan

Okay, got the cell salts to help dd's teeth recover from the yeast and all her juice drinking. DD really loves them and asks for more. Right now I'm giving her two each, four times a day, of calc fluor 12x, kali mur 6x, and calc phos 6x. I'm also taking 4 of each myself and she nurses regularly.

When she wants more, are any of them okay to give more often? Right now, I'm treating them like her multivitamin which she already knows she can only have twice a day.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Thanks to Panserbjørnes advice, we started using cell salts several months ago when my 2 yr old dd's enamel was showing decay. I have given it to her everyday since then, and her teeth are just about healed. The one top tooth is completely healed and the lower one that was worse to begin with is almost better, more like glossed over and scarred from the decay. What would I do without cell salts.

I still would like to learn more and use them for myself.

When did you notice an improvement?


----------



## kjbrown92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeingMe* 
I was wondering about my daughter what you would recommend: She is about 4, sometimes complains her knees hurt(sometimes she wakes up crying saying they hurt), bruises easily, doesn't eat near enough veges and good things like broth, has very slow growing thin hair, was speech delayed, gets a bloated belly a lot, privates smell yeasty a lot and she will itch them, when things are bad she chews and drools, is emotional, serious, and whiney.

Have you considered food intolerances for her? I know this is the cell salt thread, and those can help either way, but I'm just wondering...


----------



## sapientia

I've been using cell salts on and off for years. It's interesting, though, I ahve some concerns about my 13 yo dd that I just can't seem to find the answer for nutritionally and today I stumble on this thread and it seems to answer my questions-get back to the cell salts!
Anyway, just happy to have been pointed in what feels like the right direction.


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
When did you notice an improvement?

Took about a month to see changes but we were using pascalite clay too.


----------



## meandk0610

i just found this massive post, and i will read through it but in the meantime, what would i use for anxiety and panic attacks due to stress (filed for divorce from semi-crazy person, going into custody battle, etc).


----------



## tanyalynn

meandk







I don't know this stuff well enough to make great suggestions. Some people have good results with magnesium for anxiety, stress and caffeine and such deplete mag in me. I don't know if mag phos + magnesium is a good combo, maybe it is?

... Wanted to share an interesting turn in our cell salt experiment.

DS and I need ridiculously high amounts of supplemental K in order to not have nosebleeds (him) or bruise easily or have sensitive teeth (me). Seems to run in the family, some of my family have similar issues. Well, I'd pretty much honed in how much K I needed to give him, it's been stable for more than a year, I think. Since starting cell salts for me (bioplasma for a while, added silica after that and a couple others very recently), I realized that I'd been slacking on my K supp and I feel fine. So I started experimenting with DS's supps and I've been able to cut his K supp in half. Wow.

I've also been able to halve the kids' zinc supps--we have more health stuff going on than most people, I'm not suggesting everyone needs mountains of pills. But it really seems to suggest that it would help people absorb nutrients from food--I don't think it's specifically helpful for pills--and THAT's pretty darn cool. This stuff seems to work! And it's actually saving me money at this point, which is a nice bonus.


----------



## Panserbjorne

it's amazing to see how this stuff plays out. I had no idea you had issues with nosebleeds...I would have rec'd exactly what you are doing and you did it on your own. Neat. I'm so thrilled for you that you are seeing changes. I really can't stress enough how well these things work when people are diligent about them. Especially people who are in a fragile place nutritionally. They are just a MUST in pregnancy as far as I'm concerned!

Ah, and for the stress, I'd do nerve tonic E-the biochemic phosphates. For anyone with ridiculous stress levels. Tanya is right that mag phos is a good one-but you'd get more relief if you did all five.


----------



## FireWithin

off to take my bioplasma


----------



## mek

I've now read through this thread twice, and I'm still confused how to help dds (3 and 8 yrs old) heal cavities. I know calc fluor, calc phos and silicea are recommended. Panserbjorne has said that cell salts can often be taken mixed and can be together in a metal water bottle. Can I mix calc fluor, calc phos and silicea? How many would you recommend for my dds? I am using unda cell salts because dd2 gets an upset stomach from dairy. Will they disolve? They don't seem to quickly disolve in cold water. Can I use hot water? Also, I put xylitol in dd's water bottle for her teeth. Can I mix cell salts with xylitol? I'm trying to figure out a routine that is doable. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## changingseasons

Are the Unda cell salts lactose-free? The ones we use (Best Made, ordered from PB) are lactose-free, and they definitely don't dissolve either. I just give them to DD a few times a day and she chews them up.


----------



## mek

Earlier on this thread Panserbjorne said "If you need sucrose or liquid it's a bit trickier....but there are sources. I'll post a few resources when I get back home! Seroyal does a great job and they are sucrose tablets-not terribly easy to find for most though." Unda is part of Seroyal


----------



## Panserbjorne

Unda's are lactose free.

You can mix them, and with xylitol as far as I know. You *can* use hot water if you like. Maybe just a wee bit to dissolve, and the rest in cold. That or you can crush them up yourself with a mortar and pestle.


----------



## amcal

I've just started taking bioplasma and learning more about cell salts.

Does anyone have any suggestions for leg cramps? My mom and sister get them terribly. Up until recently, I've never had them but, last night, in the middle of the night, I had one so bad I had to walk and walk and walk until it let up.

I do take calcium / magnesium daily. I take a multi daily. Can anyone suggest anything additional?


----------



## Panserbjorne

taking bioplasma regularly should help because you'll be getting the calcium/magnesium/potassium. Generally those cramps are an imbalance and more often than not it's mag that is needed. For that in addition to mag supplements you can try mag phos cell salt. Or a specific combo of calc phos/mag phos/kali phos.

How do you take cal and mag now? It's fairly important to take magnesium apart from calcium to get the benefit. It could be that you just need to shift that and take mag at night (if you aren't already doing that.)

If that doesn't shift things I'd focus on potassium as a fix.


----------



## amcal

I take my cal/mag as a single supplement - 1000mg cal / 500mg mag.

I just barely started the cell salts and I did a hard run yesterday so, the combo of not enough time with the cell salts and the hard run is probably the culprit. Will stick it out and see how it goes.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Panserbjorne

then an epsom salt soak after the run could be a really big help as it will get you the mag you need.

I'd really encourage you to consider adding a separate mag supplement though, if it feels like you are interested. Almost everyone is mag deficient and calcium and magnesium compete for uptake. IN a perfect world it's a 2:1 ratio as you see on your supplement container. However in THIS world it's often more like 1:3 to correct the imbalance. I'd personally keep up with the cal, but add a good mag supplement at night where it can actually be used.


----------



## amcal

Would you separate them out? Do calcium in the morning and then magnesium at night? or just keep the cal/mag and add additional mag at night?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Panserbjorne

You can keep the cal/mag-you already have it and your body is likely taking in the cal just fine. I'd just add mag at night.


----------



## amcal

Awesome! Thank you


----------



## mom61508

Just ordered tonic E, bioplasma and silica and muscular for DH







Tanya it's fascinating what great results you're seeing with bioplasma! I can't wait to start bioplasma. I'm thinking I will just give DD silica and bioplasma for now and see how she does. We were doing calc fur and calc phos for tooth decay but perhaps with bioplamsa and a good diet that should be ok right? Trying to cut corners where I can


----------



## BeingMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeingMe* 
Wow, this is such an informative thread. I have had some cell salts in my cupboard for a while but forgot about them and will definitely pull them out.

I was wondering about my daughter what you would recommend: She is about 4, sometimes complains her knees hurt(sometimes she wakes up crying saying they hurt), bruises easily, doesn't eat near enough veges and good things like broth, has very slow growing thin hair, was speech delayed, gets a bloated belly a lot, privates smell yeasty a lot and she will itch them, when things are bad she chews and drools, is emotional, serious, and whiney.

As for me I am trying to get pregnant and will get the bioplasma, but was wondering what is good for low ferritin and iodine levels? I also have thin hair, receding gums, see-through teeth, noisy cracking bones, tmj, and foggy brained. Wondering you would recommend for me.
I really appreciate all your wonderful advice...Thank You!









I know she reacts to certain foods such as grapes and too many carbs, but I feel that there is an underlying deficiency that's really at play.
Panserbjørne, I checked out the book on cell salts and how you can tell what you are deficient in by your face (the only book my library had on cell salts), I was wondering what you think of it?
Also, I am trying to do a more potassiuim diet in hopes of conceiving a boy and I was wondering which cell salt is best?
Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne

For your little one I'd start with bioplasma. She sounds as though she needs more individualized support than this thread will allow, but that's a good place to start for all around bolstering.

I do like that book. It's helpful for chronic deficiencies-but doesn't help at all for anything acute. It's a fun starting place, but is just a brief glimpse into the world of facial analysis. IF you can borrow it, then there's no reason not to check it out!

In terms of conception-I'd focus on the potassium in foods and be very diligent with the bioplasma. Again, it sounds as though there's a history there that could use deeper support, but that's something you can do now which will be immeasurably helpful in my opinion. Now if you have difficulty conceiving, that's a totally different story, with a different set of information to go along with it.


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeingMe* 
I know she reacts to certain foods such as grapes and too many carbs, but I feel that there is an underlying deficiency that's really at play.
Panserbjørne, I checked out the book on cell salts and how you can tell what you are deficient in by your face (the only book my library had on cell salts), I was wondering what you think of it?
Also, I am trying to do a more potassiuim diet in hopes of conceiving a boy and I was wondering which cell salt is best?
Thanks!

Interesting. What was the name of that book? I'd like to look into it.


----------



## Panserbjorne

http://www.amazon.com/Facial-Diagnos.../dp/1890772445


----------



## BeingMe

Thanks for the reply. I just ordered the bioplasma and silicea. I have calc flour and calc phos that I have started to take as well as give her.
Thanks again!!


----------



## BeingMe

Just for clarification....It's ok to use the bioplasma all the time without a break (even/especially during pregnancy), but the individual remedies we want to take breaks?
Thanks!


----------



## chlobo

thanks

ETA: Is that what you did with my pictures? And Adams?


----------



## Panserbjorne

not even close. LOL.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeingMe* 
Just for clarification....It's ok to use the bioplasma all the time without a break (even/especially during pregnancy), but the individual remedies we want to take breaks?
Thanks!

I like to take breaks. I say take the weekends off. It's no different with the individual remedies either. I just think it's always nice to take a wee break and let the body assimilate everything.


----------



## mom61508

I liked this article on cell salts. It explains them well and why all women in pre-conception, pregnancy and lactation should take them.

http://www.zimbio.com/Preconception+...pre+conception


----------



## mom61508

PB- So I received my Tissue E yesterday but it's gray and salty tasting. is it still good????


----------



## Panserbjorne

yes, they are more gray and DEFINITELY more salty! You are good!


----------



## tanyalynn

PB, thanks for the idea of putting the cell salts into water. Helped me get them into DH more regularly, but it took me a couple weeks to go







do it for the dogs as well. Because I'd already been giving them to the dogs, but sometimes a bit too sporadically. Hello water dish! In case anyone wonders, even the gray cell salts (DH and the dogs are getting tonic E) dissolve easily in cool water.

So (for everyone, not just PB)... what's worked/not worked on how long to give cell salts for various things? Dental stuff, it makes sense that it's a long process, I'd expect many months. But DD (6yo) was having pain with her molars coming in and between an acute homeopathic remedy and the calc phos cell salt, the pain stopped. I'm still giving the calc phos (in addition to bioplasma and silica, which I think I'm going to stick with for quite a while) even though I think she's done with teeth coming in for a while. They made her teeth look a bit whiter, which was interesting.

So, when you use cell salts for something relatively acute (longer than a cold, shorter than dental stuff), how long are you using it?


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
yes, they are more gray and DEFINITELY more salty! You are good!

Whew! I thought they had gone bad lol! Thanks!


----------



## BeingMe

I don't have the other cell salt books and I can't seem to find the part about putting them in water in the book I have. I am wondering how many bioplasma to take myself a day and how many to give my daughter? And do I take that total dosage and put it into water then sip that?
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## blueberrystamps

WOW!!! this thread is awesome I have been reading on it for awhile now I am a bit over whelmed but in a good way I guess.

I started using homeopathics last year and have been amazed at how well they work even with the little knowledge I have.

I have a 3 year old with alot of tooth decay she is also very skinny she eats pretty good for her age and still nurses but I wonder if she is not assimilating nutrients well.

I have not read this whole thread I am working on it







but from what I have read so far I was thinking
Calcarea fluor
Calcarea phos
Silica
and maybe Bioplasma

any other suggestions ?

I also have a 5 year old and we are going to start trying to conceive this month.
I am working on a 1800homeopathy.com order to replenish my homeopathics and get the cell salts so if any one has any other suggestions on things that would be good for me to have around feel free to share.

Thanks again for all the great info that is here.
Amanda


----------



## _ktg_

quietly lurking for sometime.... but I think we're ready to take the plunge!

I want to confirm the 2 books I should order are: the biochemic handbook and possibly the facial dx of cell salt deficiencies (I'm a visual person!)

And until probably figuring out the specific cell salt def.. I could start my family on bioplasma for a while?

TIA


----------



## blueberrystamps

Yikes I think I might be a thread killer


----------



## Panserbjorne

nah, you just clearly have a good handle on things.









And, in terms of the books, I wouldn't recommend the facial analysis at first. It's more about deficiencies that exist chronically for adults than kids and I don't feel it's anywhere near as useful as the other. It's interesting, but you will find the other to be very well worn in short order. I would also recommend looking at the Rolfe/Lennon book as it's also quite good.


----------



## _ktg_

Thanks PB!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_ktg_* 
Thanks PB!









no problem...and YES on the bioplasma!


----------



## lorelei

I ordered some calc flour and have been giving it to my little nearly 2yo dd nursling. She had been getting some pitting and discoloration near the gumline on her right lateral incisor and right front incisor on the top. I am happy to say it seems to be helping! I've just been having her drink a lot of water after meals or nursing, and leaving off the brushing because I don't want to interfere with the area remineralizing or new dentin forming.

So far, so good! I was really happy and excited today to see how much better her teeth looked after only about 2 weeks. I've also been taking cal mag supplement to help me sleep at night, so maybe that's helping too. Oh, and we've been doing more dairy and leafy greens. I have her on about 60% raw fruits and veg diet, virtually no grains, the other 40 beans, dairy and meat.

I just wanted to share, because I am so happy. I've been giving my older dd's some of the cell salts too, because they both had a couple of small cavities in molars. I looked in my oldest dd's mouth today too, and her cavities look to be healing, also!

WOOT for cell salts!


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 
So (for everyone, not just PB)... what's worked/not worked on how long to give cell salts for various things? Dental stuff, it makes sense that it's a long process, I'd expect many months. But DD (6yo) was having pain with her molars coming in and between an acute homeopathic remedy and the calc phos cell salt, the pain stopped. I'm still giving the calc phos (in addition to bioplasma and silica, which I think I'm going to stick with for quite a while) even though I think she's done with teeth coming in for a while. They made her teeth look a bit whiter, which was interesting.

So, when you use cell salts for something relatively acute (longer than a cold, shorter than dental stuff), how long are you using it?

I've answered my own question, at least in one respect. We're on a long vacation, a month away from home, and during some of the travel and family activities, I've slacked on the cell salts (as an aside: the huge canvas bag of pills and books and whatnot that are health-related that I take on vacation these days is HILARIOUS! )... oh, so slacking on the cell salts for several days (a week?) made DD's new teeth hurt coming in (she's 6 and lots of teeth are either loosening or coming in). So, I guess I know, don't slack on the bioplasma and the calc phos.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_ktg_* 
And until probably figuring out the specific cell salt def.. I could start my family on bioplasma for a while?


That worked really well for us. It took me a while to crack open the book and figure out other cell salts for the kids, but I saw specific good stuff in both myself and my DD with just bioplasma.

....

And in other news, I've made a couple converts. bwahahahaha.... My mom's ankles get really swollen when she travels and a combo of bioplasma and nat mur seems to have helped them improve a lot faster than they usually do. Betcha she orders some for herself, and I think my aunt will too. Sometimes I feel like a pill pusher.


----------



## Panserbjorne

welcome to the dark side....


----------



## mom61508

DD's 2 years molars are starting to move I think. She's been gnawing on her fingers big time. I've used hylands teething tabs in the past but didn't really notice a difference with her taking them. Would cell salts help with molars or is there other specific thing I can give that will help?

She doesn't seem to be in pain YET anyway but it's just starting. Her mood seems fine and the teething isn't causing any night waking YET lol


----------



## Panserbjorne

cell salts would be great!


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
cell salts would be great!

not to be a pain hehe but which ones calc phos and calc flour?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd add mag phos and ferrum phos too.


----------



## mbravebird

Okay. (Deep breath) We are dealing with extensive tooth decay in my 6 year old, most likely from heavy-duty meds he was on two years ago. He had really good teeth before that; in fact he had just been to the dentist right before all his hospitalizations, and gotten an excellent report. We do all the good WAPF nutrition stuff, except that he cannot get CLO as often as we would like, due to his hemophilia. Here's a link to my thread in the dental forum if you want to know more: http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1237637

I've been giving him calc flour, calc phos, and bioplasma -- is there anything else I should be giving him? The current theory is that his enamel is having trouble because of the timing of the heavy-duty meds; can cell salts address that kind of enamel problem?

He does not have any infection symptoms, and is not in any pain. There are two visible cavities, and the rest are visible only on xray, and are inside the tooth. The dentist said she saw some bone loss. She is recommending four extractions (of molars) and eight fillings.

Should I add silica? Any of the Mags or others? I can't think of any other significant symptoms he has, other than that he gets sinus symptoms when his mouth bacteria get out of control.


----------



## FireWithin

I saw I was running out of my bioplasma a few weeks ago, so I started reducing my amounts and then I totally ran out.

At the same time I started feeling less energetic and much more depressed. My old self was coming back.







I realized I was running out of molybdenum in my system and felt perplexed that I would be running out now, and that my multi still didn't have enough. My breasts began to be more sore, and other symptoms started coming back. I started wondering why I would need so much still.

Then ding! ding! ding! I didn't have the bioplasma in me to help me fully absorb what I've been getting in food and supps.

A new order has been made.


----------



## momofmine

Wow, thanks for sharing M2S! How often/much of it are you taking? I find I forget to take it/give it to my kids throughout the day when we are well and I'm not thinking about it. Also, what brand and where are you ordering from?

mbravebird, I don't really know which cell salts are good for what, but you might PM Panserbjorne, as I am sure she would be happy to tell you.

Good luck!


----------



## FireWithin

I am taking 4 tablets 2 or 3 times a day, depending on my pendulum. I do sometimes take breaks (ie forget







)

I have the 1800 homeopathy brand for myself.

I have the lactose free brand, from Panser, for the boys. I still need to get the bioplasma for the boys.


----------



## quelindo

Thank you for this thread! I have a few questions...

I'm almost 22 weeks pregnant and would like to start taking the Bioplasma along with a a few other cell salts that seem pertinent. What potency should I be taking? How much & how many times per day? (I know this was addressed already but I am too tired to look back through this thread.)

I have hemorrhoids, back pain and leg pain (it *feels* like varicose veins but none are visible and there's no swelling). Would Calcarea fluor be best for that? Or the combo Elastic - Tissue G?

Also, I have a lot of muscle aches. When I lay down to sleep at night sometimes I just feel like everything is all tensed up and I can't relax. I don't really have insomnia, though. Would Insomnia - Tissue A be best for this, even though I don't have trouble sleeping?

And would it be best just to start with the Bioplasma and see how I feel, and then address other issues if necessary?

TIA!


----------



## lakeruby

This thread is so fascinating! I had never even heard of cell salts before today, and now I am interested in trying Bioplasma. I'm hoping to start TTC this fall.

I have a question about homeopathy. I am currently taking a remedy from my homeopath. I met with her this spring (she lives across the country from me) and she gave me a remedy that I have been taking for about 6 weeks. I had a follow-up phone consult with her and am planning to continue taking the remedy for a while (I'm only about 1/4 of the way through the bottle and she thought it was good for me to keep taking it, at least several times a week).
ANYWAY, my question is this: Will taking Bioplasma disrupt my remedy? I'm very new to this, and it's really confusing! I have been warned to stay away from the flower essences I used to use, and also have been careful to limit caffeine/alcohol and other drugs. I really want to give this remedy a good chance to work on me and don't want to intterupt anything.
Any info you have would be great!!
Thanks for a great thread.


----------



## Panserbjorne

it's best to ask your practitioner. I don't think flower essences or cell salts are an issue at all (other than making everything work harmoniously!), but others feel differently.


----------



## changingseasons

I just started reading the facial diagnosis cell salt book, and I'm confused. It has a huge list of rules, of what not to do with cell salts, like: don't touch them, don't chew them (let them sit under your tongue until dissolved), etc.

I thought those rules only applied to actual homeopathic remedies, because they are energetic, but that cell salts weren't.

Am I right, or is the book?









Kay- I would check out that book if you can find it at your library. I'm only through the first section, but it sounds like calc flour matched some of your symptoms. I'm taking my salts 4 at a time, 4 times a day; DD takes 2 at a time, 3 times a day.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I don't even feel that they hugely apply to homeopathy, so I'm very little help.









Different people have different perspectives, yadda yadda yadda. I have the book, I don't LOVE it.

It's fine in my book to touch them. Chewing them is okay. I still see results. I think the best way to take almost anything (flower remedies, cell salts, homeopathics etc) is in water for a number of reasons.

I think people like rules. Well most. I just like what works and in my experience all these strict rules do is create anxiety for people. There may be reasons and they may make sense, but it doesn't mean that they're the ONLY way to do things.


----------



## Koalamom

I have been avoiding this threda for a while since my kids and I are completely off dairy. I think it contributed to alot of gut issues and we were only eating ghee. So now I am worried that the dairy in cell salts may do harm. We are avoiding anything with trace amounts of dairy. And we have issues with sugar too. Is there such thing as sugar free cell salts?

I still use homeopathic remedies since you only need a tiny pelleta dn we don't take them every dau or sometimes not every week, so the dairy in that doesn't concern me. But with cell salts, you take sooo much dairy.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I do have access and utilize dairy free cell salts. They are still sucrose. You can get spagyric salts but they are PRICEY. They would be dairy and sugar free but more than twice as much. The ones I have gotten for folks retail for around $20 for singles and $28 for combos last time I looked. My price is $12 per salt, $16 for combos...they used to be $2 less each but as with everything, prices have gone up!

I *think* the spagyrics are about $18 per salt. You'd have to look. You would also go through them faster than the tablets. The tablets have 550 in the bottle and I think the spagyrics have about half that in terms of doses.

Anyway, to answer your question, many people can't do the lactose in the salts. That's why I use the dairy free. Yes, their are options for dairy free AND sugar free, depending on what you want to pay!


----------



## Koalamom

Too pricey for spagyric salts at the moment!

I will have to try the sucrose ones. I will eamil you PB about it eventually. Don't you have a kids that is dairy free and does lactose salts? And isn't it a contrdiction, taking sugar salts for teeth healing?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I don't think so! Not when I have seen what I have.







I'm in the camp of "show me." I have been shown time and again with the salts that they work. Amazingly well in spite of the sugar.

And yes, all my kids are dairy free. Two can do the lactose salts, one cannot. That's why I needed a back up plan!


----------



## FireWithin

My sweet four year old has come down with a good sized fever. My guess is that it is at least 101.5. Not many complaints from him. I gave him some aconite earlier and just gave him some cell salts nat mur. I thought ferr phos might be good but it came up no. I don't necessarily want to lower the fever, just want to help him through it. Anyone use any other cell salts? I don't have a safe bioplasma for him.
Thought maybe some extra b12 and vit c might also help.


----------



## FireWithin

I have a friend who has a 7 year old with an tooth infection. I am working on a program to help her avoid an extraction or root canal - ick.

I am trying to figure out what the appropriate salts are for infection. Will come back and fill in the info as I find it.

eta: so I am giving her the following:
calc fluor
calc phos
silica

but am still seeing about the infection itself. That is our biggest worry.


----------



## Panserbjorne

is he in pain? I'd do ferrum phos, mag phos and kali phos.

Ferrum for inflammation and infection.
Mag for pain.
Kali in case there's nerve involvement.

If an abscess develops then it becomes a different situation. Is the infection in the tooth, the gum?


----------



## FireWithin

she's not in pain and you can't see the infection, so it must be in the tooth/under the tooth.

how about calc sulph as a blood purifier and healer?

So it looks like ferrum and kali would be good to add.

Thanks Panser

I'm also recommending: oil pulling, sodium ascorbate and how about castor oil pack??


----------



## Panserbjorne

just need to understand more about what is presenting....in the early stages calc sulph is a good choice, but in later stages you move to silica and you can't give them together.

I would throw in ferrum. If no pain you can discard mag phos and kali phos.

Is it better hot? Cold? what are her symptoms, exactly?


----------



## FireWithin

ok sounds like silica is the better choice.

Mom was shocked she had an infection, but knew there was a cavity for a while. So, this is all based on the dentists recs. Mom can't see anything.


----------



## Panserbjorne

okay...if you give silica be prepared for the fact that an abscess may present. Silica is for expelling things. This is part of healing but she would need to be prepared for what path healing might take.


----------



## Panserbjorne

oh, a castor oil pack would be great, but oil pulling is quite a task and she may be too young for that.


----------



## FireWithin

awesome info.
Will do calc sulph for the week she is at her dad's house - no need to freak him out with an abscess, and give suggestion to move to silica when she is back home.

thanks again.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd also be curious to know if it's a baby tooth...is there no pain because the nerve is dead? I'm assuming it's not a baby tooth as they'd be more inclined to pull it than to do a root canal (I'm assuming.)

I'd also consider doing essential oils with the castor oil pack...something for infection. Lemon, eucalyptus, bergamot, lavender, cinnamon....heck, you could even just do thieves oil.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
just need to understand more about what is presenting....*in the early stages calc sulph is a good choice, but in later stages you move to silica and you can't give them together.*

Is that only for acute situations? Reading the Biochemic Handbook, the two seemed like a good fit for longer term use, let me figure out why I thought that....

silica as a "cleanser and eliminator" ... "helps the body throw off non-functional organic matter"

calc sulph as a "blood purifier and healer" ... "found in the liver where it helps int he removal of waste products from the blood stream and has cleansing and purifying influence throughout the system"

To me, those seem complementary in a long-term way. Am I missing subtleties?


----------



## FireWithin

It is a baby tooth. I also am surprised they want to do a root canal. One of the reasons is that it is a tooth further back, so she would need a spacer for 3-5 years.

Do baby teeth not have as much nerve?

I disagree with the advice she has been given.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 
Is that only for acute situations? Reading the Biochemic Handbook, the two seemed like a good fit for longer term use, let me figure out why I thought that....

silica as a "cleanser and eliminator" ... "helps the body throw off non-functional organic matter"

calc sulph as a "blood purifier and healer" ... "found in the liver where it helps int he removal of waste products from the blood stream and has cleansing and purifying influence throughout the system"

To me, those seem complementary in a long-term way. Am I missing subtleties?


calc sulph can clear the start of an abscess and halts the formation of pus. It is best given in the first stages before pus has formed to resolve it. Silica helps to expel the pus. In this way they can work against each other. Calc sulph can also be given when it's chronic and hasn't resolved....like months and months later. Alternating them can disrupt the situation significantly. They are the opposite of one another. So in dealing with a specific situation you'd need to keep that in mind.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
calc sulph can clear the start of an abscess and halts the formation of pus. It is best given in the first stages before pus has formed to resolve it. Silica helps to expel the pus. In this way they can work against each other. Calc sulph can also be given when it's chronic and hasn't resolved....like months and months later. Alternating them can disrupt the situation significantly. They are the opposite of one another. So in dealing with a specific situation you'd need to keep that in mind.

I was thinking of using them in a more general way, more long-term. Not specifically for an abscess (and I don't know if/how to generalize that), but the whole blood cleanser thing/liver-helper thing sounded good (long-term) and silica as helping with eliminating unneeded stuff also seemed helpful. In that sense they seem very compatible.


----------



## Panserbjorne

In general they are-and they are both in bioplasma. The issue is when you start using them therapeutically to address specifics. That's when you want to know what you are doing....which salts follow which, when they are given, why and what the action is. Does that make more sense?


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
In general they are-and they are both in bioplasma. The issue is when you start using them therapeutically to address specifics. _That's when you want to know what you are doing....which salts follow which, when they are given, why and what the action is. Does that make more sense?_

huh. good point. never thought about that. I've begun to try to intensively study the cell salts through my two books. I will be on the lookout to see what they say.

Also, because I'm too lazy to respond elsewhere.








We got our const remedies in the mail late last week (I think) Max has been a total charmer the past couple of days - really relaxed and funny.
I've been a bit on edge, but I've also slacked on my "happy supps" 5-htp/gabba.
pendulum is giving strong yeses to both remedies. Dropped my pendulum and the stone broke off. Need to figure out how to fix it.
So happy to be traveling this path. thanks Panser


----------



## FireWithin

Also want to say how much I appreciate the tooth infection discussion here. I think it was really clear and a good place to come back to if I ever need it. Good for others to read when in need.


----------



## Panserbjorne

keep me updated!

I've said it before and I'll say it again. The cell salts are HANDS DOWN the best way to open that door to homeopathy. They are not homeopathic, but they are close enough to start getting a deeper understanding of what you are looking for when taking a case. Since there are only 12 they are fairly easy to learn and once you know them you can handle so many things.

There are homeopaths out there that specialize in cell salts. In that they rarely give homeopathic remedies and mainly run their practice with salts. I say this to impress the fact that they ARE therapeutic, they make a big difference in the way the cells in the body work and while you could study them for 10 years and still be learning, you'll also possess a great working knowledge of them.

Even if they are only for use within your family you'll know when someone has a headache, what to give. Runny nose with white discharge and sneezing? Check. Sour stomach with reflux and belching-better sleeping upright? Done. Fever? Easy peasy. Tension and stiffness of the joints? Yup, taken care of. It takes longer to know the ins and out...like I said, but if you are using a salt at a time, or alternating complementary salts you can really turn things around for someone!


----------



## FireWithin

can we talk about headaches and cell salts?
I haven't had great success with headaches and homeopathy.

Mine are either:
dehydration or tension or detox or something else









so some of these are obvious remedies but it can take at least 24 hours to get back to normal with hydrating or detoxing and I would like some relief before then. This is the one area that I do resort to allopathic meds around once a month or every two months and I would rather not.


----------



## Panserbjorne

sure! Things may shift on a new remedy, but until then....there are three great salts that I have found work for just about anyone for headaches.

mag phos: the standard go to cell salt for throbbing headaches.
nat phos: for overacidity (detox-y kinda headache)
kali phos: tension headaches.

Of course these are all in the biochemic phosphates (5 phos blend) with the addition of calc phos and ferrum phos. That can be an excellent one stop salt for headaches. Otherwise you can test those three and see what fits.

In general I find that ferrum phos and silica works really well to help with detox, but not so much for headaches associated with it. Any condition that is a result of overacidity is helped immensely by nat phos.


----------



## tanyalynn

So I guess I'm not using cell salts right. Take silica, for example. Supporting detox is something I want to do for more than a couple weeks, it's more months and months. Should I just be assuming that the silica in the bioplasma is sufficient for those needs? And only if I'm seeing specific, short-term issues that I should consider adding in silica as a stand-alone?

I was categorizing that in the same way as, say, dental issues--something that can take months and months to fix.


----------



## Panserbjorne

from what you are saying I'd do bioplasma (as a general tonic) and then use silica therapeutically. You can consider adding in ferrum phos too.

I think what you are talking about IS more long term. This combo does a good job or rallying the body and supporting it in mobilizing things.


----------



## mbravebird

OK, now I'm worried about if I'm doing the right thing for my son's cavities. I had posted some questions on page 16 (post #305), but then the thread went inactive for a while, so I just followed my gut and got him silica in addition to the calc phos, calc flour, and bioplasma. He has some extensive cavities that are apparently due to some heavy-duty meds he was on a couple of years ago. He has no pain, but they want to pull four baby molars and do eight other fillings. I am in the process of getting a second opinion, and am hoping that we can keep the molars for as long as possible, so to preserve the spacing in his mouth naturally. So I was doing all the above cell salts, in case they can do something against medication-induced enamel wearing, to try to stave off pulling the teeth.

So was silica the wrong thing to add? Will it bring the issues to a head?

I actually have the biochemic handbook but cannot find it anywhere!


----------



## Panserbjorne

that is different than an infection that needs to find a way out. In that situation I would personally be doing silica as well.


----------



## cini

This thread is great!!

I have question. Would cell salts help with allergies at all? My Ds has seasonal allergies that drive him crazy. Would the salts help and if so which ones? I have ordered some bioplasma just for general health so I thought I would start with those.


----------



## kjbrown92

So I finally started taking cell salts this morning. I was thinking my back felt better than normal but sort of chalked it up to placebo effect. But then I just went pee and I had a normal pee!! I'm so excited. Normally I have to use my abs because my bladder muscles don't work because of a pinched nerve. Anti-inflammatories help but usually it's only when I drink alcohol that the muscles relax enough to let me pee normally. Well I just had a fantastic pee. I know, I know. I'm a weirdo. But since normal pees mean that I'm not at risk for every-present UTIs, I think it's fantastic!! Maybe it's just a fluke, but I'm going to keep taking them for a while and see what happens. Woo hoo!!


----------



## FireWithin

Oh Kathy I'm so glad you posted here.
I've been trying to actively study cell salts and I came across Mag Phos and thought it would be a really great match for your back. Is this what you are taking?

From my book : mag phos is chiefly confined to the delicate white nerve-fibers of the nerves and muscles. . . a deficiency of this salt in the fiber allows it to contract, hence it produces spasms, cramps. . . When this contraction takes place, there is pressure on the sensory nerves, and this gives rise to the sharp, shooting, darting or neuralgic pains. . .
This salt is nature's anti-spasmodic; and given in hot water will produce splendid results.
It is particularly indicate din lean, thin persons. . . The patient is languid, tired and easily exhausted. "

so that's my 2 cents.

The difference I see is that these pains are relieved by heat (and firm pressure) and I know that you use ice.


----------



## deb215

I have a question about bio plasma cell salts. can I give these to my toddler like a daily vitamin as a preventive measure or an extra boost for his health? Do I need to dose 3 time a day still? can I just do once a day or would that be useless?


----------



## Panserbjorne

they really don't have preventative action...they are a tonic and used to balance.


----------



## tanyalynn

I would've used preventative in the same way, in the sense that, if we eat better, take care of ourselves better, we may get sick less, or we'll at least deal with whatever illnesses come around easier.

Deb--you can throw these in a sippy cup and sip throughout the day. I haven't tried just taking them once a day, but I've found it's easier to do it 3 or 4 times a day than I anticipated, the flavor is very mild and they melt easily in the mouth.


----------



## Panserbjorne

they aren't preventative in the way that taking higher doses of vitamin D would be. They are a tonic, and prime the system, you are exactly right, Tanya. I just don't use the language of prevention as I don't want to confuse what they actually are, if that makes sense. They optimize your inherent potential, but taking more isn't going to necessarily *boost* levels of nutrients. It may be splitting hairs, but I think it's important to understand the difference.

IF you have an iron deficiency you wouldn't just take ferrum phos and go on with your life, you'd also incorporate iron rich foods and possibly a supplement. The ferrum phos cell salt would allow you to access the iron in your system more adequately. It does not replace dietary sources.

Same for prevention...taking these helps you boost nutrient stores across the board which will, of course be beneficial when your immune system is challenged. I would and do give bioplasma to my children frequently, as a tonic. They also need the appropriate nutrients which I see as being preventative. Maybe that's a better way to explain what I'm saying. It's not (in my mine) preventative, but it IS an extra boost. So yes.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
The difference I see is that these pains are relieved by heat (and firm pressure) and I know that you use ice.

sooo, pop quiz.









Which of the salts is better for cold applications?


----------



## tanyalynn

Ah, okay, now I understand what you mean, that makes sense.









So, Kathy.... how's it going?


----------



## kjbrown92

Trend is still going except that I overdid it last night and danced too much at the wedding so I had spasms this morning. Though I remembered to take the cell salts at 11am and hadn't taken them since 5pm the night before (and this morning my pees were just dribbles like when I'm inflamed). Still seem to be good for DD2, who's sleeping great (no more sneaking into my bed). Mag Phos is one of the ones that panserbjorne recommended for me, so you're right! And Elizabeth, I just watched The Golden Compass with DD1 a little while ago and panserbjorne is the name of the armored polar bears.... what's the connection?


----------



## Panserbjorne

when you have spasms, mag phos can be taken aggressively and you can see if that helps. I'd even maybe alternate it with ferrum phos.

Philip Pullman is one of my favorite authors and that trilogy happens to be my favorite. Can't say much for the movie. The connection is mainly that I adore Iorek Byrnison as a character. The whole trilogy is really stunning, beautiful and chilling. I've always felt it was for adults what the Chronicles of Narnia were for kids.


----------



## kjbrown92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
when you have spasms, mag phos can be taken aggressively and you can see if that helps. I'd even maybe alternate it with ferrum phos.

Philip Pullman is one of my favorite authors and that trilogy happens to be my favorite. Can't say much for the movie. The connection is mainly that I adore Iorek Byrnison as a character. The whole trilogy is really stunning, beautiful and chilling. I've always felt it was for adults what the Chronicles of Narnia were for kids.

So I could do the mag phos every couple hours until the spasms stop, or do you mean take more at a time. I'm taking 4 pills 3x/day right now.

Now you're going to make me read the trilogy. DD1 has them all and liked them. She didn't think the movie was that great either (but she loves to watch the movies that she's read the books of, just so she can point out the errors).


----------



## mbravebird

Hey everybody,

I am going to the store tomorrow to get some more cell salts, because an issue has popped up with my 13-month-old. I'd love to make sure I'm getting the right ones.

He had chicken pox several weeks ago (they ended about a week and a half ago), and has acquired a staph infection in his pox that has now gone systemic and is popping up independent of the pox. I know it's one of the rare complications of chicken pox, and is dangerous because once the staph gets a hold, the amount of old sores from the chicken pox can make it harder for the body to fight. It happened really fast. One day one of his old pox started weeping, the next day the weeping sore was the size of a nickel, weeping buckets without crusting, and smelling. I decided to take him to the doc. The next morning, when he woke up, four or five new weeping coin-size sores had popped up on his arms and back, totally independent of any old pox. And two more old pox had started weeping. Our pediatrician, who normally does not prescribe antibiotics for skin staph, said that he'd recommend it in this case because of the presence of the pox, and the swiftness with which it had gone systemic after being in the one pox. So we are doing antibiotics, which is of course freaking me out, but I think it is the right decision.

Oddly enough, after losing my Biochemic Handbook, all of a sudden I saw it on the shelf, where I swear I had looked a hundred times. I opened it up and it was on the "chicken pox" page.







It looks to me, from that page and others throughout the book, that I should be giving him Kali Sulph, Calc Phos, and Nat Mur? What about Nat Phos? It seems like that could be indicated too, but I wasn't sure. And also Kali phos?? Again, I couldn't quite make out what seemed to fit.

PB, is the answer to your pop quiz ferrum phos??

Also, can any of the salts support him through the antibiotics?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
So I could do the mag phos every couple hours until the spasms stop, or do you mean take more at a time. I'm taking 4 pills 3x/day right now.

Now you're going to make me read the trilogy. DD1 has them all and liked them. She didn't think the movie was that great either (but she loves to watch the movies that she's read the books of, just so she can point out the errors).

you can take mag phos every fifteen minutes when you are having spasms. I'd alternate it with ferrum phos (so I'd do mag phos every half hour and do ferrum phos at the 15 minute mark if that makes sense) to reduce swelling if that's what causing the issue with flow.

And, yes. Me too.







Well, I always watch them with such HIGH hopes. I really liked Eat Pray Love, and I'm kind of cringing....we shall see. That's a bit different though. It's not meant to be magical. Like I'm going to freak when the Expected One and Outlander come out as movies.


----------



## mbravebird

I wanted to add that where his symptoms stand now is that his sores are finally crusting over, although they still weep a bit in the middles.

Also, his head is incredibly itchy, and not where the sores are. I'm trying to figure out if that could be a reaction to the dairy in the probiotics? Whatever it is, it itches. But that started before the staph. Or maybe it's all symptoms of the staph, and the itching was just an early symptom...??


----------



## Panserbjorne

hmmmmm, that's a tough one. For chicken pox I generally alternate ferrum phos and kali mur as spots erupt. Then I move on to my all time favorite skin combo which is so great for things like this. It's calc fluor, calc sulph, kali sulph, nat mur and nat sulph. I adore this combo. It's great for finishing off rashes and for help with discomfort.

The staph definitely complicates things. Do you have any spray calendula? I'd definitely be using that topically. Also are you doing epsom salt soaks?


----------



## mbravebird

I don't have any spray calendula. I've been doing epsom salts baths alternating with tea tree oil/grapefruit seed extract baths. I've also applied some oil of oregano and manuka honey. I'm throwing everything but the kitchen sink at it!! I've also done some pascalite baths. I'm also picturing him happy, healthy, and radiant







. And he is!























Sooo...I already have some nat sulph. Maybe I'll get some Nat mur, kali sulph, calc sulph, and then do a gut check on the Kali phos? I have the calc fluor and phos here already.

And this is one of those situations where I'd be giving these, alternating/rotating, every hour?

Thank you, Panserbjorne...


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
sooo, pop quiz.









Which of the salts is better for cold applications?

Cool.









At first I didn't think Ferr Phos because a deficiency causes a relaxation of the muscular walls, and that wasn't my first thought (she is cramped), but that _relaxation_ could cause the injury.

_*For Ferr Phos, the pains are worse from motion and better from cold.*_

The thing is is that Ferr Phos seems to be for the 1st stage of issues. So maybe she should take it right away, either after she anticipates her exercise might have hurt her, or at the first sign of pain. And maybe later, when the pain is significant and spasming take mag phos every 15 minutes.
(I see that you suggest alternating the two)

It is also for the 1st stage of cystitis, with heat pain or feverishness and pains in the kidneys. The problem is that Kathy doesn't always get signs for her UTIs. So would she not catch it in time to use Ferr Phos?

What is NOT Kathy - "inability to command the right words or express himself. . . annoyed at trifles" - this is infact - totally me.









Kathy - how is your iron level? Do you think you might not have enough?, or possibly not accessing it well? (I take enough mag, I just don't access it well)

that's my report.









I am really loving Ferr Phos and am thinking of getting a couple of bottles, making sure it is around me, since it is for the 1st sign of things.
My mom starting to get a pretty uncomfortable head cold today - burning sinuses, sore throat, tiredness, slight ache. She was wowed by how quickly Ferr Phos helped. I instructed her to take Nat Mur when the mucus starts to flow.

eta: thanks Mbravebird for the ferr phos heads up.


----------



## Panserbjorne

the combo I use is just a combo...so no alternating! You can, but it would be a lot to remember. If you're feeling kali phos, trust that. It can be great for nerve pain and exhaustion too.

You sound like you are doing great! If you can get your hands on some spray calendula that is just so fabulous for the skin and healing! Regardless, you are a dedicated and diligent mama.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
Cool.









At first I didn't think Ferr Phos because a deficiency causes a relaxation of the muscular walls, and that wasn't my first thought (she is cramped), but that _relaxation_ could cause the injury.

_*For Ferr Phos, the pains are worse from motion and better from cold.*_

The thing is is that Ferr Phos seems to be for the 1st stage of issues. So maybe she should take it right away, either after she anticipates her exercise might have hurt her, or at the first sign of pain. And maybe later, when the pain is significant and spasming take mag phos every 15 minutes.
(I see that you suggest alternating the two)

It is also for the 1st stage of cystitis, with heat pain or feverishness and pains in the kidneys. The problem is that Kathy doesn't always get signs for her UTIs. So would she not catch it in time to use Ferr Phos?

What is NOT Kathy - "inability to command the right words or express himself. . . annoyed at trifles" - this is infact - totally me.









Kathy - how is your iron level? Do you think you might not have enough?, or possibly not accessing it well? (I take enough mag, I just don't access it well)

that's my report.









I am really loving Ferr Phos and am thinking of getting a couple of bottles, making sure it is around me, since it is for the 1st sign of things.
My mom starting to get a pretty uncomfortable head cold today - burning sinuses, sore throat, tiredness, slight ache. She was wowed by how quickly Ferr Phos helped. I instructed her to take Nat Mur when the mucus starts to flow.

eta: thanks Mbravebird for the ferr phos heads up.

You are doing great! Remember there are chronic and acute indications for each salt...so a personality type is more about the chronic need and doesn't necessarily appear in the acute.

Yes, mag phos, calc phos and ferrum phos are must haves. Really all of them are, but these are the most often used in most houses.

Relaxation can also allow for swelling, yes?

In Kathy's case (sorry, Kathy!) I'd suggest using it because of the history. Without signs it's hard to be on top of it, but if she's responding well to salts, the biochemic phosphates should be very helpful. In acutes it may be easier and quicker to alternate mag and ferrum phos, but in the absence of them the phosphates can be wonderful.

And BINGO on taking it if one suspects they overdid something. Perfect indication.


----------



## FireWithin

Smile.


----------



## highlandmum

Wow! Subbing here... need to go through and read the whole thread now!


----------



## kjbrown92

Have I become a case study?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
you can take mag phos every fifteen minutes when you are having spasms. I'd alternate it with ferrum phos (so I'd do mag phos every half hour and do ferrum phos at the 15 minute mark if that makes sense) to reduce swelling if that's what causing the issue with flow.

And, yes. Me too.







Well, I always watch them with such HIGH hopes. I really liked Eat Pray Love, and I'm kind of cringing....we shall see. That's a bit different though. It's not meant to be magical. Like I'm going to freak when the Expected One and Outlander come out as movies.









Thank you! Is there a good book or website that explains the different uses for the different salts for a novice?

I have the first Outlander book, but I'm only on page 20. I just can't get into it for some reason.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
Cool.









At first I didn't think Ferr Phos because a deficiency causes a relaxation of the muscular walls, and that wasn't my first thought (she is cramped), but that _relaxation_ could cause the injury.

_*For Ferr Phos, the pains are worse from motion and better from cold.*_

The thing is is that Ferr Phos seems to be for the 1st stage of issues. So maybe she should take it right away, either after she anticipates her exercise might have hurt her, or at the first sign of pain. And maybe later, when the pain is significant and spasming take mag phos every 15 minutes.
(I see that you suggest alternating the two)

It is also for the 1st stage of cystitis, with heat pain or feverishness and pains in the kidneys. The problem is that Kathy doesn't always get signs for her UTIs. So would she not catch it in time to use Ferr Phos?

This is fortuitous... though is it the same thing for pains in the bladder? Because that's what I'm feeling today instead of pains in the kidneys. I think when I start spasming, then the nerves get compressed more in my back, and then the bladder issues start.

Quote:

What is NOT Kathy - "inability to command the right words or express himself. . . annoyed at trifles" - this is infact - totally me.








I get annoyed at the little things. Though if someone wanted to make me a trifle, I'd eat it!!

Quote:

Kathy - how is your iron level? Do you think you might not have enough?, or possibly not accessing it well? (I take enough mag, I just don't access it well)
My iron level has always been fine.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 

I have the first Outlander book, but I'm only on page 20. I just can't get into it for some reason.


just get through the first two chapters. That's it...it picks up and becomes AWESOME (and steamy....which doesn't hurt!)


----------



## ErynneM

I just thought I'd update this thread, since I've had such a positive interaction with cell salts recently.

I was coming down with a monster of a cold on Monday. The 16-month-old had just had it was still suffering the afterness of a bad week of badness because of it, and his daddy was in the process of getting over it, but both I and his grandma were coming down with it hard.

I was rereading this thread (i'd originally read it for dental health information) and saw that cell salts could help with a cold. Since it was 4am and I was too stuffed up to sleep, I pulled out my bottle of the 12 cell salt mix and started taking 4 every 15-20min. I did this about five times before I was able to relax and go back to bed.

Tuesday morning, I went out and bought what I found recommended for fighting colds: Ferrum Phos, Kali Mur, and Kali Sulph. I tried to take the full 8 doses for an acute case, but I'm not sure if I got all 8 in since I had to work Tuesday night.

Wednesday morning, I was feeling MUCH better (my mom, who had been coming down with it at the same time as me, was much worse). I once again tried for 8 doses, although I may not have gotten all of them. Thursday, I felt even better... other than a bit of stuffiness in my ears, I didn't feel ill at all.

So here it is, Friday morning. My mom is hacking up a lung and miserable, can barely talk for inflammation. And I? Have mildly stuffy ears and a bit moe mucus production than on a normal day.

My mom still claims they're a "placebo," but if they are, they are one danged effective placebo!!

I'm giving the 16-month-old 1 Bioplasma 2-4x a day now.







And once I am completely over the lingering effects of the cold, I will go to dosing myself with it every day. You can't argue with results like these, imo.

- E


----------



## Theloose

I'm finally joining! Got the go ahead from dh to 'test out' cell salts.







The plan is to use them on me, then, if we can identify clear benefits that can't be easily attributed to other things, then try them with dd and ds.

So now what do I choose, and how do I use them?







I'm thinking the best target might be my teeth, since they're translucent around the edges and getting sensitive, and that would be an easy change to identify. Is that calc fluor and calc phos? And silica and bioplasma? What's the cheapest way to start?

Eventually, for dd, she's got significant decay on her front teeth, and what I'm calling 'loose ligaments' - she's super flexible, her ankles turn in, and she's pretty developmentally late with running/jumping/etc.

For ds, I'm concerned about future tooth issues, given dd and me, and these first two teeth (at 4.5mo) were PAINFUL, so I want to help with that if I can.

Oh, and is this the sort of thing that can help through milk? Or not so much, it has to be given directly?

Thoughts? Are these even the right kinds of questions to be asking here?


----------



## Panserbjorne

hey there!

These are things that are best given directly. They have material substance, but I'd not want to count on them passing through milk.

IN terms of expense...they are fairly inexpensive. However there are 12 of them! So what you can do is get combinations of the salts you want (paying for one bottle instead of 4 or 5) but if you are interested in getting going with them I do tend to recommend getting the set. There's going to be ones you use more than others, that's the nature of the game. But even though a smaller one like nat phos or calc sulph doesn't have WIDE ranges, you still really want them around when you have a nat phos or calc sulph situation!

If you want to start with just a few from what you've said I'd say calc fluor, calc phos, ferrum phos, mag phos and silica. You can also, of course do bioplasma. That will cover teeth problems, ligament issues and actual teething.

IF you can do dairy, that's the least expensive. www.1800homeopathy.com is great and they run around $8 per bottle. You can get the whole set for $50 (but there's only 125 or so tablets in each. You're going to go through that fast if you are using them regularly!)

If you can not handle dairy then I carry lactose free salts and try to help people out by keeping costs low. They retail for $20 plus shipping per salt but if you contact me I can do better. I pass a discount on to mamas dealing with food allergies! The lactose free kit retails for $150 plus shipping and I can do better there, too. That goes for anyone on MDC.


----------



## Theloose

Thanks!

Right now, we're looking to see if they work for us before investing much. Once they prove themselves, it won't be as much of an issue to pay for more. In that situation, do you think bioplasma would help with clear results? Or is there a combo of the ones you mentioned? I can't see dh being particularly thrilled about shelling out for more than 2 or 3, when it's a stretch that he's agreeing to them in the first place...

Small amounts of dairy are fine, so the lactose shouldn't be a problem. That's a plus!


----------



## Panserbjorne

then I'd probably go for bioplasma and calc fluor based on what you said. If you want the tonic E from 1800 homeopathy is a DREAM for teething. It also ain't too shabby for sleep deprived mamas who feel they're on their last nerve....just sayin'.


----------



## bluets

I second Panserbjorne on the source. We use 1800homeopathy stuff regularly too - mostly because it is made in the US and still made in a somewhat small facility and the items usually come in glass. My mentor is particular about the glass part (but then he used to work in the UK and regularly walked into a homeopathic pharmacy when he needed a remedy). WHP is another good place if you can't find something at Luytes (1800homeopathy).

I'll also second Panserbjorne on the bioplasma and calc fluor if you're looking at teeth specifically, combined with cost. I haven't had any need yet to try tonic E so I can't speak to that.


----------



## Angela512

I didn't read all of the posts, but we love cell salts! My middle child was born with extreme congestion...for 16 months, you could hear his chest rattling and he ended up getting a bad respiratory infection and even after a round of antibiotics, the rattling was still in his chest. We happened across a Naturopathic Doctor who recommended cell salts (Ferrum Phosphate and another one I cannot remember the name of off the top of my head). She recommended dosing him with one salt every 2 hours, alternating, until the symptoms went away. It took one week and not only did all of the symptoms go away, but he's not had a cold/fever/congestion since then and he's almost 4 now.

When anyone in my family starts to get a runny nose, etc...I whip out the cell salts and give them until the symptoms are gone. When we had a "bad cold" rip through our area (kids and adults were getting bed ridden due to the congestion/coughing/etc) we were taking cell salts and the worst it was in our house was runny noses for a day or so and then nothing.

I cannot rave enough about cell salts!!


----------



## Theloose

my order came in. Now, how do I figure out dosing? It's for me, and I have bioplasma, calc fluor and tonic E. I'm assuming that since there's a lot of overlap I don't just do a full dose of each?


----------



## kl5

I just placed an order from Luyties and, on a whim, added a jar of Tissue B -Debility. I am 40 weeks (today







) pregnant, and thought it would be a good recovery aid. Is there anything about this formula (Calc phos, ferr phos, kali phos) that might not be a good idea? I have been taking bioplasma and Tissue P throughout my pregnancy and feel like they have served me quite well.


----------



## Panserbjorne

nope, that is a good one. You can certainly take it.

WhoMe,
You would vary dosing depending on what you were trying to address. What you bought you got for you and your dd, and you'd address them slightly differently. I know that's not an answer...but it's different! So perhaps just start with the bioplasma for you, the calc fluor and bioplasma for dd, and when you are feeling overwhelmed, stressed etc. then add in the tonic E. You can also give it to the babe for teething troubles.

Hope that's clear-if not, ask away.


----------



## Marnica

Jumping in here with a general question.

I know it has been said that you can put the cell salts in a water bottle and sip throughout the day, even if on more than 1 salt. However everything I can find about dosing suggests alternating salts. ???I find the only way I can get a decent amount of salts in DS is to put it in his water. He is at daycare all day and I can't ask the provider to give him salts all the time.


----------



## Panserbjorne

In a perfect world you'd alternate them. However my life is not that perfect, nor are the lives of most of the people I work with. This is why I suggest doing it in a water bottle and everyone still gets great results. Perhaps they'd be "better" if they were alternating...but if it's between getting them combined and not getting them...well, for me anyway, there's a clear winner.


----------



## joanna0707

Wow, what a wonderful thread. Our family has been using homeopathy with great success for a while but I've never heard about cell salts







I'm ordering The Biochemic Hanbook and Bioplasma today!


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama

Subbing...

I'm trying cell salts along with K2 for my daughter's bloody noses - she also has some tooth decay so I'm happy to see people have seen results with that as well. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## dannic

nak--cell salts, where have you been all my life? I need these! subbing...


----------



## joanna0707

I'm waiting for the book and Bioplasma, there's one issue I would like to address right away, reading the book will take a while. DS's nose is always stuffed, it's not runny but there's just enough discharge to form some crust inside and there's usually some blood in it too. This disturbs him a lot, he has problem breathing thru his nose, it's worst at night. Should I use ferrum phos in addition to bioplasma?


----------



## bluets

I didn't like the Biochemic Handbook - it was too shallow for my liking. Besides, I like reading the original source - the old literature is enjoyable to read.

Voila, with some of these older books, Google is a great source for freebies:
http://tinyurl.com/22ukj7u


----------



## Marnica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joanna0707* 
I'm waiting for the book and Bioplasma, there's one issue I would like to address right away, *reading the book will take a while.* DS's nose is always stuffed, it's not runny but there's just enough discharge to form some crust inside and there's usually some blood in it too. This disturbs him a lot, he has problem breathing thru his nose, it's worst at night. Should I use ferrum phos in addition to bioplasma?

Just wanted to re-assure you it will not take long to read this book. It is a small book and I read it in 2 hours.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
I didn't like the Biochemic Handbook - it was too shallow for my liking. Besides, I like reading the original source - the old literature is enjoyable to read.

Voila, with some of these older books, Google is a great source for freebies:
http://tinyurl.com/22ukj7u


I agree, but the biochemic handbook is a good place to start for very little money. I have the book you linked to, and while it's exhaustive (to say the least!) it's not overly easy to use. Mine is battered and bruised at this point, and while it was an essential work for me, the average at home mama is not going to enjoy it. It just lacks a certain functionality. Great for theory and awesome if you like the old lit though.

I used to recommend it, until pretty much everyone without exception told me how much they detested it. LOL. Most people really like the biochemic handbook. (and yes, it's not long!)


----------



## joanna0707

Bluets, thank you for the link. I did look up cattahr in this book but I'm still confused, it seems that Calcarea Phosph. will be best suited for my son. I thought this was going to be easy with only 12 remedies to choose from. I think I'll wait for the Biochemic Handbook, maybe comparing both will help me choose the right remedy. Is it possible that Bioplasma on its own will help resolve my sons chronicly stuffed nose?


----------



## einalems

Newbie here! I just found this discussion and started reading through the posts last night. So many! That is awesome!

I have a 6yo son that was diagnosed with Chronic Lyme Disease and Celiac Disease in June. Can you give me a place to start with Cell Salt therapy?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lil_miss_understood

I stopped getting notices for this thread.
I'm ordering Hyland's Bioplasma through iherb.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *einalems* 
Newbie here! I just found this discussion and started reading through the posts last night. So many! That is awesome!

I have a 6yo son that was diagnosed with Chronic Lyme Disease and Celiac Disease in June. Can you give me a place to start with Cell Salt therapy?

Thanks in advance!

JR, I stopped as well. Weird.

einalems, it kind of depends on where he is and what symptoms he currently has. Bioplasma for sure. The rest depends on if there's pain, exhaustion, fevers, allergies etc. For repair after celiac I tend to like calc phos and silica.


----------



## Theloose

I have a new reaction: sudden oversupply that turns the nurslings into whiny milkaholics that are never satisfied. I *think* I've tied it down to lactose - I'm not totally confident, but it showed up with the cell salts, and again when trialing dairy. I don't think it's the casein (can't be sure) cause I'm fine with butter (pasteurized, cultured) and raw goat/cow kefir, but storebought pasteurized yogurt seemed to bring it on.

So first, wth?







And second, now what?


----------



## Panserbjorne

so will you do cell salts that are lactose free?

I am seeing more and more people unable to tolerate the lactose in them.


----------



## Theloose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
so will you do cell salts that are lactose free?

I am seeing more and more people unable to tolerate the lactose in them.

Do you promise they'll make me happy?


----------



## Panserbjorne

hmmmmm, what do I say to that....yes?









All I know is that I have incredible results with them, and I'm not alone. They are nutritional in nature and they do great work. It sounds like the lactose prevented you from seeing any benefit. That's unfortunate! They do such good work!

If you feel called to using them, you should just go lactose free. You can study them for a lifetime and never know everything...but you can also use them reasonably well with nothing but a book. They are the perfect thing for people who really want to take control of their health.


----------



## chlobo

Is there a cell salt for hair that grows extraordinarily slow?

I know Silica is for nails. But haven't read about really slow, slow, slow growing hair.


----------



## Panserbjorne

silica is hair and nails. so too can kali sulph be as well as kali phos and nat mur. Depends on what's going on.


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
silica is hair and nails. so too can kali sulph be as well as kali phos and nat mur. Depends on what's going on.

Well it is the strangest thing I've ever seen (but isn't everything around here).

DD's hair will not grow. I swear we have been trying to grow it out for 3 years now & it's maybe an inch longer.

But her nails grow like wildfire. I will cut them and the next week they will need to be cut again. The nails that grow are ok. Her fingernails have a tendency to peel. But it is just freaky how fast they grow.

But really, DD would like her hair to grow faster.

Of course just for fun, DSs nails won't grow at all. So no idea what's up with that.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 

I am seeing more and more people unable to tolerate the lactose in them.

why do you suppose that is?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I have some ideas, but no proof...


----------



## tanyalynn

Theories are always interesting!


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 
Theories are always interesting!

Especially PBs


----------



## LilMamiBella

My dh is suffering from pretty bad lower backache pain. Sometimes he can't even walk when he's at work. He has toenail fungus and his feet are itchy sometimes. I plan to buy the 12- 8.95 bottles of cell salts and wanted to know what could work for him?

Ds is a tween and is getting acne. He also has ADD and I was wondering if flower essences or cell salts would help him?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 
Theories are always interesting!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Especially PBs

ya'll are too generous. It ain't fancy. There are far more milk allergies than there ever used to be. Why? I have theories that are the same ones you've heard a million times! Genetically modified junk, crazy hormones, infant formulas, gut dysfunction etc. etc. etc.

Back in the day no one reacted to the lactose in the salts. Now it's fairly common. I'd guess because people are aware of dairy issues. It used to be that dairy might give people problems, but they wouldn't avoid it so a wee bit in cell salts was nothing. Nowadays you have people that have done all the eliminations and then try the lactose based salts in largish quantities (as you're meant to) and things go haywire. You see it much more in people that have already done eliminations because their bodies know better.

So while there are many reasons, food allergies are on the rise and it's those people that are reacting.


----------



## Theloose

The thing about this maybe lactose reaction for me is that if it weren't for milk, id have no clue. It makes my milk more like it was with dd - spraying everywhere and having constant nursers. But. It makes ds's ebf poop more liquidy-normal instead of sporadic and solid. Makes me







if there's a much bigger picture than I'm seeing.


----------



## Panserbjorne

what's the quality of the stool? Does it change color? How much more often does he go? Is there mucus? Is he fussy, or his belly off? Desperate to nurse more? Have you introduced milk to him before (via breastmilk) and this is always the reaction? Or is this the first time for him?

When it's sporadic, how often does he go? When it's more liquid how often?

What cell salts are you taking right now? For how long?


----------



## LilMamiBella

I'm going to wait to hear from you all before placing my order.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMamiBella* 
My dh is suffering from pretty bad lower backache pain. Sometimes he can't even walk when he's at work. He has toenail fungus and his feet are itchy sometimes. I plan to buy the 12- 8.95 bottles of cell salts and wanted to know what could work for him?

Ds is a tween and is getting acne. He also has ADD and I was wondering if flower essences or cell salts would help him?

if you're getting all twelve you'll be able to do some serious work. teenage skin-calc sulph. for your dh it depends on how these things are manifesting. mag phos and nat mur are both good for low back pain. kali sulph would be my first choice for skin stuff.

Flower essences for skin stuff...I'd try crab apple first.


----------



## LilMamiBella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
if you're getting all twelve you'll be able to do some serious work. teenage skin-calc sulph. for your dh it depends on how these things are manifesting. mag phos and nat mur are both good for low back pain. kali sulph would be my first choice for skin stuff.

Flower essences for skin stuff...I'd try crab apple first.

Thanks for answering my posts! Can't wait to use these. I was just looking up flower essences for kids and they mention chestnut bud for those who have inability to focus and make the same mistakes over and over. I think it sounds like my ds. I'm guessing giving this 3-4 times a day is correct? I also read that nat mur is good for those that dwell on the past, that don't like to be consoled, and will go to their bedroom to cry,Wow does that sound like me! I was planning on only doing the bioplasma since you recommended it especially for pregnant women but I think I should probably do nat mur too.


----------



## meandk0610

whenever i take bioplasma, my teeth get super-sensitive. i mean just about all of them hurting whenever i eat anything. does this mean that i should not take bioplasma? that i need more of something that it has? that i have too much of something that it has?

also, is the lactose-free stuff on your website?


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meandk0610* 
whenever i take bioplasma, my teeth get super-sensitive. i mean just about all of them hurting whenever i eat anything. does this mean that i should not take bioplasma? that i need more of something that it has? that i have too much of something that it has?

also, is the lactose-free stuff on your website?

interesting. I am not Panser, obviously, and I am curious to see what she says.
What I have noticed myself, is that when I take Bioplasma it allows my body to better utilyze the nutrients that I am taking (through food and supps). I notice I need less of a certain supplement when I take it.
I wonder if you are using Bioplasma, but are not replenishing your body with the nutrients that are being utilyzed if you are loosing nutrients? I bring this up because my mother is taking some cell salts for the past 3 months and although her target issues have improved, I am seeing some overall health issues. It could very well be that stressed is the factor for her, zapping her of nutrients. I wonder though, if she needs to be upping her health giving foods and supps.

Curious to see what Panser has to say.


----------



## Panserbjorne

you are probably much better off targeting your specific issues than going broad spectrum if that's what happens.

No, I don't "sell" products on my site. I carry them in my office and will get them for people when and if they need them. I'm more than happy to help out, but am not really interested in product pushing if that makes sense. I have the accounts I do because I personally use the products. And I do what I can do help people out when they're looking to use natural medicine, so I pass on savings every chance I get.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
interesting. I am not Panser, obviously, and I am curious to see what she says.
What I have noticed myself, is that when I take Bioplasma it allows my body to better utilyze the nutrients that I am taking (through food and supps). I notice I need less of a certain supplement when I take it.
I wonder if you are using Bioplasma, but are not replenishing your body with the nutrients that are being utilyzed if you are loosing nutrients? I bring this up because *my mother is taking some cell salts for the past 3 months and although her target issues have improved, I am seeing some overall health issues.* It could very well be that stressed is the factor for her, zapping her of nutrients. I wonder though, if she needs to be upping her health giving foods and supps.

Curious to see what Panser has to say.

The way I look at it is that all cells in our body have a grid. A matrix as it were. If you are are strengthening all parts of that grid then it's all getting stronger...even the strong parts. At that point it's best to step back, retake the case and shore up what's lacking. If she has plenty of sodium, magnesium and calcium transport but is feeling weak, tired, irritable, has chronic post nasal drip and a cough etc. then focus on the kalis instead of giving all 12.


----------



## mombh

any recommendations for someone going through radiation???
she currently takes bioplasma.
I gotta run out, but I will come back with more info later or tomorrow.
btw, I pm'd panser, if you haven't checked you inbox.


----------



## Panserbjorne

ah, I haven't but I'll do so now. I had two kiddos have procedures done today so I'm kind of catch as catch can for the next few days. If you don't hear from me today you will tomorrow. I'm running up and down stairs at the moment with remedies in hand!


----------



## es1967

Today I purchased some Kali Mur but have no idea how much to give my son. He has a loose cough that is slowly getting better. I bought the 6c -is that okay or should I have gotten the 30c. Can someone advise me how much and how often to give it to him? He is 4 yrs old.
Thanks!

I hope I bought the right thing? I started reading this thread from the beginning to see in I could find some answers. Its the Boiron brand.


----------



## Panserbjorne

sounds right but you want 6x tissue salt. If that's what you have you can give it every half hour or so for today, and then every two hours or so tomorrow. You can back down as symptoms abate. Good luck and great choice!


----------



## meandk0610

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
you are probably much better off targeting your specific issues than going broad spectrum if that's what happens.

No, I don't "sell" products on my site. I carry them in my office and will get them for people when and if they need them. I'm more than happy to help out, but am not really interested in product pushing if that makes sense. I have the accounts I do because I personally use the products. And I do what I can do help people out when they're looking to use natural medicine, so I pass on savings every chance I get.

thanks! i'll start doing that. i recently got the book about telling what salts you need from your face (forgot the name) and have to start looking through it!


----------



## es1967

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
sounds right but you want 6x tissue salt. If that's what you have you can give it every half hour or so for today, and then every two hours or so tomorrow. You can back down as symptoms abate. Good luck and great choice!

I read about it on another thread-you suggested it to someone else. The one I got says 6c though. Here is the link. I just saw the dosage on the site too. His cough is not so bad anymore but lately it seems w all the other kids and himself these things linger and linger for weeks. It says 5 pellets each dosage-3 x per day.

http://www.boironusa.com/products/si...muriaticum.php

Thank-you so much for all your advice on these threads!!!


----------



## Panserbjorne

okay, you actually got it in potency as a homeopathic remedy instead of a tissue salt. It still may work just fine, but be aware that there is a difference!


----------



## mama1803

Just wanted to add that I ordered Bioplasma from 1800homeopathy yesterday based on all the good things I've read in this thread. Can't wait till they arrive and we can get started.









Thanks for all the great info in this thread!


----------



## es1967

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
okay, you actually got it in potency as a homeopathic remedy instead of a tissue salt. It still may work just fine, but be aware that there is a difference!


Darn. I should have researched more before I went and bought it.


----------



## tanyalynn

I was wondering if there are any combinations of cell salts that are generally supportive post-partum--and/or in the month or so leading up to baby's arrival? Not me, but a friend, eats well and takes care of herself but has some chronic health stuff she's working on. Anything that seems appropriate besides bioplasma?


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 
I was wondering if there are any combinations of cell salts that are generally supportive post-partum--and/or in the month or so leading up to baby's arrival? Not me, but a friend, eats well and takes care of herself but has some chronic health stuff she's working on. Anything that seems appropriate besides bioplasma?


----------



## Theloose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
what's the quality of the stool? Does it change color? How much more often does he go? Is there mucus? Is he fussy, or his belly off? Desperate to nurse more? Have you introduced milk to him before (via breastmilk) and this is always the reaction? Or is this the first time for him?

When it's sporadic, how often does he go? When it's more liquid how often?

What cell salts are you taking right now? For how long?

For ds, it goes from brownish orange and thick/formed every 2-4 days to loose, brighter orange, and seedy and 1-2 times per day. He's a little fussier beforehand, but then happier after. No mucus, no other behavioral stuff, slightly fussier while nursing, maybe. I've been eating significant quantities of butter everyday and trailing goat milk kefir without this same reaction. Now that we've started solids, he's going every day. He's been exposed to butter directly without any reaction.

For dd, desperate to nurse more about sums it up. It's like all she can think about all day long is when she's getting her next hit. Normally, she just gets milk at night and maybe once during the day.

I stopped the cell salts cause I couldn't handle dd's whining and wanted to figure out the trigger, but I was taking bioplasma, calc fluor and tonic e, I think. Whatever it was from earlier in the thread. If it was indeed the salts, it showed up within a few days, and stopped about a day or two of stopping them.

Things are a tiny bit more settled now, I could start them again at the end of the week to see what happens.


----------



## Panserbjorne

yup. calc fluor, calc phos, kali phos, and mag phos is a great combo before birth! Sometimes nat mur is needed too, but not as a rule.


----------



## tanyalynn

Cool, thank you!


----------



## chlobo

Any thoughts on the rapidly growing nails and slow growing hair?


----------



## Rose-Roget

Jumping in: I read through the first few pages, but have a baby who will be waking and wanted to ask. If this has been addressed, just let me know, and I'll go back.

I JUST heard about cell salts in a different thread when I'd asked about supplements, so I am beyond ignorant at this time. Ds is 6, has some sensory integration issues resulting in lots of movement, mood swings, and attention difficulties. I've been giving supplementation of magnesium and B-complex, and was trying to add calcium and zinc to the mix when somebody said cell salts.

Can cell salts help with these things? Would it be the bioplasma or another combination?

TIA!


----------



## LilMamiBella

For my 8yo dd with pretty bad tooth decay you (pb) recommended calc fluor, calc phos, silica (maybe?), and some other one but you said maybe for that. So she would take 3? of these 4 times a day. Does this mean she would take 3 of each one 4 times a day or do cal fluor 3 in the am, calc phos 3 in the afternoon, silica after dinner?


----------



## coolgirl

I found this thread to be really informative and encouraging, Thnks for sharing your wise and wisdom.

I am wondering does homeopathy treat IgE allergy for egg and does it really help to eliminate them? if so are Cell salts is a good starting point.

To address nagging insomnia are Kalis suppose to help. waking up every 4 hrs and not able to sleep again.

Your feedback will be highly appreciated







)


----------



## coolgirl

Detailed article about cell salts and its usage, really informative

12 Tissue Salts - The 12 Tissue Salts or Cell Salt Remedies

http://www.brighterdayfoods.com/PDFDocs/l/LR72WHCKJQ1V9LTGKT8CGWX7TM5B1NP5.PDF[/url]


----------



## LilMamiBella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coolgirl* 
Detailed article about cell salts and its usage, really informative

12 Tissue Salts - The 12 Tissue Salts or Cell Salt Remedies

http://www.brighterdayfoods.com/.../...X7TM5B1NP5.PDF

your link doesn't work.


----------



## coolgirl

http://www.brighterdayfoods.com/PDFD...X7TM5B1NP5.PDF

This should work...


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMamiBella* 
3 of each one 4 times a day











in terms of the fourth I think what I may have said was that someone on MDC says she used mag phos as well. There's no reason to use it for decay, but for painful dentition it's a nice addition along with ferrum phos.


----------



## LilMamiBella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 









in terms of the fourth I think what I may have said was that someone on MDC says she used mag phos as well. There's no reason to use it for decay, but for painful dentition it's a nice addition along with ferrum phos.

ok just triple checking here but:

3 cal phos 4 times a day

3 cal fluor 4 times a day

3 silica 4 times a day?

i swear i have a brain fog or something.


----------



## LilMamiBella

I've seen the brightdayfoods link before and the nat mur described me emotionally really well. Im guessing that I might need a bigger dosage than the 6x I have for it.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rose-Roget* 
Jumping in: I read through the first few pages, but have a baby who will be waking and wanted to ask. If this has been addressed, just let me know, and I'll go back.

I JUST heard about cell salts in a different thread when I'd asked about supplements, so I am beyond ignorant at this time. Ds is 6, has some sensory integration issues resulting in lots of movement, mood swings, and attention difficulties. I've been giving supplementation of magnesium and B-complex, and was trying to add calcium and zinc to the mix when somebody said cell salts.

Can cell salts help with these things? Would it be the bioplasma or another combination?

TIA!

Cell salts, actually just bioplasma at that point, reduced both my kids' need for zinc, it was a noticeable drop (they'd mouth stuff). There's a booklet, The Biochemic Handbook, that's only $4 and really helpful--I ordered just bioplasma and the booklet to start and later added in other stuff--I don't know what, specifically, would help with the other issues you mentioned, but I just wanted to say that the bioplasma alone is reasonable to start with--but consider the lactose issue, my kids are dairy free but seem fine with the lactose, but some kids react.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMamiBella* 
ok just triple checking here but:

3 cal phos 4 times a day

3 cal fluor 4 times a day

3 silica 4 times a day?

i swear i have a brain fog or something.

Yep, but you can give all three kinds at once. I mean...
breakfast (or whenever): 3 calc phos + 3 calc fluor + 3 silica
lunch (or whenever): same as above
dinner (or whenever): same
bedtime (or whenever): same


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 

Yep, but you can give all three kinds at once. I mean...
breakfast (or whenever): 3 calc phos + 3 calc fluor + 3 silica
lunch (or whenever): same as above
dinner (or whenever): same
bedtime (or whenever): same

this.

and...cell salts can definitely help with those things! You'd want a targeted approach, but for sensory issues you can usually safely start with five phos. For attention issues I tend to love impatiens and wild oat flower essences. They're amazing for kids who can't focus.


----------



## coolgirl

Do cell salts offer any kind of help for waking up at night?


----------



## Panserbjorne

depends on why you're waking, but in general kali phos would be the best choice barring other issues.


----------



## FireWithin

Hey Panser!
Had the baby early this morning. It was a fast intense labor. Sometimes homeopathy worked sometimes not, since I didn't have the brainpower to figure it out.
Baby is very fussy from the very beginning not sure if it is structural or shell shock. (I went from 3cm to pushing the baby out in little over an hour. There was no molding to her head at all.). I'm going to try star of Bethlehem and cherry plum - still need to test if RR would work as well. We will stop by at our CST on the way home from the hospy.

Sorry off topic, but saw that you were active on this thread.


----------



## Panserbjorne

ooooooooo, congrats!!! Definitely flowers. star, walnut, cherry plum...whatever else seems indicated. aconite may be worth testing as well. Hopefully you're both on arnica?! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Any thoughts on the rapidly growing nails and slow growing hair?

I'm still puzzling on this one. my first instinct is to say an interplay between zinc and silica...but why one and not the other? no answers at this time....


----------



## bluets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I'm still puzzling on this one. my first instinct is to say an interplay between zinc and silica...but why one and not the other? no answers at this time....

could they be used intercurrently? i don't have my books handy...


----------



## Panserbjorne

certainly, but what I mean is that why is the hair growing and not the nails? that's what I'm trying to separate out....


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I'm still puzzling on this one. my first instinct is to say an interplay between zinc and silica...but why one and not the other? no answers at this time....

Don't tell me I've stumped the chump? I feel so proud.


----------



## Panserbjorne

well, I'm wondering about anemia...something that restricts the bloodflow to the matrix...because that wouldn't involve the keratin formation specifically (so hair would still grow) but I don't know. Trying to tease out what would only affect the nails is the puzzle.

are you doing biotin?

And you are definitely not the first person to stump me! Even today. LOL.


----------



## Theloose

I thought it was the nails growing but not the hair?


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Don't tell me I've stumped the chump? I feel so proud.

I think you mean chAmp!









eta: or is this some sort of artistic/literary/cultural reference that I am completely missing? lately my friends have been pointing out my deficits in the cultural knowledge realm


----------



## chlobo

Yes, crazy nail growth (hands and feet). Sllooowww hair growth. We have done biotin in the past (lots) but not at the moment.


----------



## Panserbjorne

see? that's what not a lotta sleep'll getcha.

I was going about this backwards. So thyroid stuff has been ruled out?

Did the lots of biotin change things back then? How much were you doing and for how long?


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
see? that's what not a lotta sleep'll getcha.

I was going about this backwards. So thyroid stuff has been ruled out?

Did the lots of biotin change things back then? How much were you doing and for how long?

Thyroid stuff has not been ruled in or out. Hasn't even been discussed.

She was taking 20mg and it did not change anything. Not even her cradle cap.


----------



## Panserbjorne

did you ever up it? dd takes a minimum of 32 mg a day just for maintenance. not saying that's the answer...just curious. How long did you do it?

thyroid stuff is just off the top of my head...if she's got no other symptoms then it's not really worth looking at.

does she drink nettles?


----------



## chlobo

We might have gotten to 32 since our pills at 8mg. Took it for several months.


----------



## Panserbjorne

was there any increase in her irritability at that point? did any physical symptoms worsen?


----------



## Panserbjorne

get your nat phos ready!

Not that many people here have kiddos splurging on candy this weekend...but one of the very best ways to manage the after effects of sugar consumption is nat phos cell salt. It helps to alkalinize and rebalance the system after too much refined junk.

Just about any physicians office will tell you that the weeks following halloween are their busiest. That's true in my clinic too. However here's the secret that I give everyone so I DON'T get inundated! Start up nat phos cell salt a few times a day a few days before the festivities. Keep it up until a few days after. This will help to balance their systems but ALSO helps to avoid stomachaches, irritability, sleeplessness due to the consumption of sugar etc. Best kept little secret around the holidays...if you don't have nat phos now it's a good one to get!


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
get your nat phos ready!

Not that many people here have kiddos splurging on candy this weekend...but one of the very best ways to manage the after effects of sugar consumption is nat phos cell salt. It helps to alkalinize and rebalance the system after too much refined junk.

Ooooh- that's good to know. Not for me, of course... uh... for a... ummm, pregnant friend who has a serious sweet tooth right now.


----------



## Panserbjorne




----------



## es1967

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
get your nat phos ready!

Not that many people here have kiddos splurging on candy this weekend...but one of the very best ways to manage the after effects of sugar consumption is nat phos cell salt. It helps to alkalinize and rebalance the system after too much refined junk.

Just about any physicians office will tell you that the weeks following halloween are their busiest. That's true in my clinic too. However here's the secret that I give everyone so I DON'T get inundated! Start up nat phos cell salt a few times a day a few days before the festivities. Keep it up until a few days after. This will help to balance their systems but ALSO helps to avoid stomachaches, irritability, sleeplessness due to the consumption of sugar etc. Best kept little secret around the holidays...if you don't have nat phos now it's a good one to get!

Thank-you for the info. We will get some for sure. The Halloween festivities have started here already.


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
get your nat phos ready!

Good to know. Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Ooooh- that's good to know. Not for me, of course... uh... for a... ummm, pregnant friend who has a serious sweet tooth right now.


----------



## Panserbjorne

it's also just excellent in allergic kids in general...helps restore the acid/alkaline balance as well as eases discomfort after consumption of allergens...a handy little cell salt! It's pretty much it's ONLY job, but it's a really good at it!


----------



## FireWithin

doesn't restoring the alkalinity balance help with detox headaches? I'm not looking back right now to check. I think that was discussed in the headache section.


----------



## Panserbjorne

it sure can....if it's a detox headache. in that case though I'd probably do a few others as well. once you get to the point of a few symptoms you can need additional support if nat phos alone doesn't do it.

If you KNOW there's been sugar consumption or that you've made changes that are causing you to detox you can head things off at the first sign of symptoms with just nat phos many times.


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
it sure can....if it's a detox headache. in that case though I'd probably do a few others as well. once you get to the point of a few symptoms you can need additional support if nat phos alone doesn't do it.

If you KNOW there's been sugar consumption or that you've made changes that are causing you to detox you can head things off at the first sign of symptoms with just nat phos many times.

No kidding. I will have to try that next headache.


----------



## Panserbjorne

the best thing I've found is alternating between nat phos and nat sulph in that instance. nat phos breaks things down and nat sulph helps with elimination....it's the salt that stimulates the liver, pancreas, intestines etc. so to neutralize-nat phos, and to excrete-nat sulph.

aren't they FUN?


----------



## wish

First of all, so thankfull for this thread!! I have learned so much.

I bought my girls (3 and 5) the bioplasma and the cold remedy one. I have no idea though of how many to give them or how many times a day. Last night I gave them each two of the cold remedy because they both have chest congestion. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!

eta: the strength I got was 6X


----------



## tanyalynn

wish, so far I've been gauging how sick the kids seem and dosing more or less frequently based on that. For a normal cold, I may just dose 4x/day, 3 tablets each time, but when we were on vacation and one morning DD was really whiny/cranky/clingy/sore throat, it just seemed like a lot coming on really fast, I think I dosed every 2 hours or so, again about 3 tablets, maybe 4, each time. I think it helped a lot for that illness, I got it a few days later and it put me down for a lot longer.


----------



## Panserbjorne

yup. two of my kids recently had surgery. Despite the doc's stern lecture that they would NEED painkillers and that I couldn't do this with herbs and whatnot they did spectacularly with cell salts and homeopathy. Because it was a very acute situation I just gave the salts and remedies constantly and they never had any discomfort other than waking up first thing-which they would have had with prescription meds as well. It was gone within about 10 minutes of taking the remedies though.

I put the salts in water and reminded them to sip every 15 minutes or so. This is what I do with colds/flu etc. also. In that instance it's often not necessary to do it that frequently, or for very long...but I follow the kiddos. You get tuned in and realize what's working and just go with that.


----------



## babygrace

I came across this cell salt complex recently. Would this be a good product to use? TIA!


----------



## wish

I'm sure this is somewhere here on this thread....but, can anyone tell me how many times a day/week to give the bioplasma to my kiddos? What about for adults?
thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrace* 
I came across this cell salt complex recently. Would this be a good product to use? TIA!

that is one heck of a combo! Not sure I'd be comfortable using it, but I'm not saying it's bad. It's just got a lot in it. That's way more than just cell salts!

I suppose it's a matter of what you're trying to accomplish. I'm not sure it's necessary to have all of it, you know? That doesn't mean it's not a great combo for *you.* If you try it be sure and report back.


----------



## joanna0707

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wish* 
I'm sure this is somewhere here on this thread....but, can anyone tell me how many times a day/week to give the bioplasma to my kiddos? What about for adults?
thanks!

kids 4 x day 2 tablets
adults 4 x day 4 tablets

Panserbjorne, I have to ask you for advice
I've been complaining about my skin being very dry and I'm taking nat mur,now on top of that skin on my fingertips is begging to crack which is very painful. I've read that Calc Flour and Calc Sulph are good remedies for this condition, should I take both?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd say read the remedies. if it's the one it's going to fit on a few different levels. One should resonate fairly well on a mental, emotional and physical level. You can certainly alternate them or take them together as well. (I often take all the calcs) but since you're already working with nat mur this could be a learning opportunity as well to start weighing the differences. Feel free to post back with questions!


----------



## joanna0707

I think Calc Sulph fits better, I've always had problems with wounds that won't heal easly, simple scratch leaves a scar for a while, I also have tendency for recurrent yeast infections.

Since I have your attention I'll ask you a question about DS







He's been having problems with stuffed nose for months now, I'd love to go to the homeopath to find his constitutional remedy but right now I can't afford it. I'd like to try cell salts in his case too but I'm really not sure which one to use. The description of Calc Phos fits very well in his case
'Calc Phos people are friendly and make friends easy, they love to travel, they are active physically as well as mentally and are very sensitive, they are fond of sports"
DS is not very sensitive but the rest is just right, do you think I can try this salt for him? I read that Calc Phos is good for the tendency for colds and sore throat

Also,Ds has had a hoarse voice for a week now, I've started Chamomile 30C this morning, want to give it to him for few days, do you think this is a good choice? I've read that it's great for hoarseness in children


----------



## kjbrown92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
yup. two of my kids recently had surgery. Despite the doc's stern lecture that they would NEED painkillers and that I couldn't do this with herbs and whatnot they did spectacularly with cell salts and homeopathy. Because it was a very acute situation I just gave the salts and remedies constantly and they never had any discomfort other than waking up first thing-which they would have had with prescription meds as well. It was gone within about 10 minutes of taking the remedies though.

I put the salts in water and reminded them to sip every 15 minutes or so. This is what I do with colds/flu etc. also. In that instance it's often not necessary to do it that frequently, or for very long...but I follow the kiddos. You get tuned in and realize what's working and just go with that.

Speaking of surgery, I'm going in tomorrow. I'm sure I'll be on painkillers. But I'm wondering what cell salts I can use as well because I'm worried that my back is going to spasm in concert with any other pain I have. Someone suggested Mag Phos. Any other suggestions? There's a little anxiety mixed in there too. And PB, I probably need to order some more cell salts (non lactose) one of these days.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
Speaking of surgery, I'm going in tomorrow. I'm sure I'll be on painkillers. But I'm wondering what cell salts I can use as well because I'm worried that my back is going to spasm in concert with any other pain I have. Someone suggested Mag Phos. Any other suggestions? There's a little anxiety mixed in there too. And PB, I probably need to order some more cell salts (non lactose) one of these days.

Kathy, from my booklet, maybe *calc phos* (generally help with nutritional tone, listed for both nervous issues and healing issues), *kali phos* (for when nerves are on edge) and *mag phos* (helps with nerve pains and cramps--more the physical side of being on edge)? I don't know if you've got any of the combos, it seems like the phosphates are combined in a lot of ways, you may have something that has all those all mixed already.

Convalescence: while you're healing *calc phos* and *ferr phos*

Maybe throw a bunch into your water (separate from arnica if you do that)? DH sips cell salts in his water during the day. Maybe even make some baggies that already have a 1/2 day or whole day's worth measured out--cause I bet you aren't going to want to open and close a bunch of little bottles when you're first recovering.








for an easy recovery


----------



## changingseasons

You can usually get a blend of all the phosphates too- that would make it easier.


----------



## Panserbjorne

yes, I'd stick with the biochemic phosphates. It will have what you need in it! I also think nat mur may be a good one to have in there. Hope you're feeling well very soon.


----------



## kjbrown92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
yes, I'd stick with the biochemic phosphates. It will have what you need in it! I also think nat mur may be a good one to have in there. Hope you're feeling well very soon.









oops, I should have thought ahead. I only have about 10 of the phos combo left. How many would I take of each to equal the nerve tonic combo? Or do I just put a bunch of each one into my water? It's 4:30am. Ugg!!


----------



## Panserbjorne

they're the same thing...the only difference is that one has lactose. You should be good!

ETA: the phosphate combo is the same as the nerve tonic. Reading back I *think* you may be talking about bioplasma and the biochemic phosphates (nerve tonic.) In the blisterpacks one tablet is equal to 4 of the smaller tablets from the bottle.

Just to be clear nothing you have gotten from me has lactose. The nerve tonic is what 1800homeopathy calls their phosphate combo so I use the term interchangeably. Biochemic phosphates=nerve tonic.

HTH!


----------



## ASusan

- or at least the pathway toward success, with chiropractic.

I have had L1S5 disc problems for years, and had surgery almost 2 years ago. I have not recovered from that surgery, despite PT, rolfing, yoga...I started chiropractic with a doctor who uses an activator (recommended by the rolfer) last week. I was treated 3 times last week, and he said that I would need this level of acute treatment for at least a month. He was making the same 4 adjustments each time, and explained that my spine and muscles would take a while to 'retrain' a correct position.

Thanks to this thread, which I've been following since its start, and the link coolgirl provided to Brodhead's lecture notes at Brighter Day Foods, I started taking Calc Fluor 30x last Friday after my appointment. I decided on Calc Fluor by reading the entire document and highlighting each symptom that I had. Calc Flor "...is a good remedy for people who can't hold adjustments after chiropractic treatment." That, and several other symptoms confirmed Calc Flor as a starting point for me. I am taking Hyland's, and it says homeopathic on the bottle. That was the only option at my local HFS. [I wanted to wait to get lactose-free salts from PB, but I thought I should start immediately. The trade-off is that my BF 3-yr-old reacts to the lactose, but his reactions are fairly minor and seem to have settled a bit since Friday.]

I haven't been taking them around the clock, but I do remember them at least twice a day. I had an appointment Monday (same 4 adjustments), and again this morning. He made only 2 adjustments this morning. I asked him if that was to be expected at this point in treatment, and he said, no, that he wasn't expecting to see that amount progress until next week at the earliest.









I hope it holds. Thanks so much for the incredibly informative and supportive discussion, MDC women!


----------



## Panserbjorne

awesome....a great indication for calc fluor!


----------



## ferra

I see the Bioplasma Cell salts (the multi) comes in 6x, 12x and 30x. I didn't think they were dosed this way. Which do I get for daily use?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd always start with 6X.


----------



## ferra

Ok good to know. They have these at my local health food store. I am heading there today!


----------



## FireWithin

Any energy medicine I can use to detox myself from a sals/amines reaction? Baby girl is miserable from my reaction. I used cham 200c on her multiple frequent times on thurs night and it worked very well. Today nothing is working (I feel hesitant giving her such frequent high doses of cham or arnica that pendulum is telling me to do.

I want to go after my reaction to help calm her and I thought cell salts but felt stuck. I did use merc c (or v?) two days ago for my own reactions but can't remember if it helped.

When can you give a baby cell salts or FEs. I've been putting FEs on her feet.


----------



## Panserbjorne

oh mama! you can certainly do flowers and cell salts...at that age I'd do them externally. Poor pumpkin. you can try nat phos for you and alternate it with calc phos. You may even want to test yourself for silica as well.

As far as the high doses....there are many schools of thought on that. If it works and the person burns through it I'm okay giving it again. If you are unsure if it's working, I'd skip it.


----------



## moonlight mom

I just read through alot of this thread and very interested in cell salts now. Panserbjorne - I think you are an absolutely remarkable person for helping everyone! I am going to start both my children on bioplasma daily. I also plan on getting the biochemic handbook and keeping some individual cell salts on hand (especially for ds's asthma attacks)

I have a quick question before I start - we see a homeopathic doctor and they both have constitutional remedies which are given every so often. Can I do both? I wasn't sure if they would interact with each other.

Thanks


----------



## Panserbjorne

unfortunately that kind of depends on the practitioner. I don't think it's a problem at all. I love having my folks on cell salts along with remedies. Not everyone feels that way. The truth of the matter is that homeopaths aren't trained to work with cell salts. We have to know what they are, how they act and indications for each. It's a unit or two, generally no more. I think (personally) that the biggest issue is that most don't really know enough about them to use them. I happen to have a passion for them and have studied them for years independently.

They work on a very different level and on a different premise altogether from homeopathy. They are not based on the law of similars. For me, flower and salts support the remedy. Buuuuuut, you should probably ask your practitioner what they think.

For asthma there is also a combination available if you didn't want to purchase the remedies separately. If you have all twelve you can make any of the 30 or so combos, but when you're just starting out it's sometimes easier to do combos instead. Just a head's up!


----------



## moonlight mom

Have you found success with cell salts and asthma? Is there a combo remedy specifically for asthma that I can buy or can I just start with bioplasma? While I think the classic homeopathy has been helpful, my ds is still having asthma attacks when he has a cold. I would ask my homeopath but to be honest, that means an office visit and the $$ is just really tight right now with Christmas and all. Thanks so much for your help. You are so wise


----------



## FireWithin

Nak we've had great success with salts and asthma. I would need to check which salt it was but baby is on me now. You might need a different salt though. Ours was god when we were in damp places. DS would get significant attack after swimming or being at the beach all day. One thing to keep in mind is that during anacute attack I had to give them to us fairly frequently and then I would slowly taper down.


----------



## chlobo

My DD has a persistent puzzling cough. It's a half cough, really and she says she has a tickle in her throat. It happened last winter too. It makes me think she might have some kind of asthma-like thing. Would cell salts help something like that? "Or are you talking about using cell salts in an acute situation for asthma?


----------



## FireWithin

I've used it for Sam in an acute situation - any worse and we were going to the er.

That said, Max has had a persistent cough for about 6 weeks - tickly sort of thing but with a very full sounding nose and swollen sounding throat. At one point the cough was sounding constricted and dry. The length of it was concerning. About 4 days ago I decided to shake things up to see if I could move it forward. Cell salts have been my major modality for a while And then I moved to homeopathy. I lost some steam yesterday and could here he was getting worse, so I've increased everything agsun.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonlight mom*
> 
> Have you found success with cell salts and asthma? Is there a combo remedy specifically for asthma that I can buy or can I just start with bioplasma? While I think the classic homeopathy has been helpful, my ds is still having asthma attacks when he has a cold. I would ask my homeopath but to be honest, that means an office visit and the $$ is just really tight right now with Christmas and all. Thanks so much for your help. You are so wise


immensely. in both acute and chronic situations. I have an asthma combo that I use which is awesome (it's the standard combo around the world), but the single salt is usually nat sulph that saves the day. That's what I use in acute situations more often than not. But the combo I've given to many folks and they report that it keeps them off the inhaler. I'd never suggest NOT using an inhaler if it's needed, but the reports I'm getting is that if they're taking the salts they don't need it. And one just called a few days ago because she had run out and was back on her inhaler. She picked them up and all is apparently well again-no more *need* for an inhaler. So yes. They are awesome. Just keep up with your medical regimen as needed.

I had another case where the person has pretty bad asthma and she came down with bronchitis. Things were not good and she called saying she was likely going to a walk in clinic. I gave her the salts along with the remedy indicated for the bronchitis to take on the way and it changed everything. She told me she didn't end up having to go.

I work with quite a few people that have asthma, and homeopathy does a great job. However in acute flares it's *usually* the cell salts that have the most impact.

and, thank you for the compliment-lol. I don't know how wise I am, but I certainly love cell salts.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chlobo*
> 
> My DD has a persistent puzzling cough. It's a half cough, really and she says she has a tickle in her throat. It happened last winter too. It makes me think she might have some kind of asthma-like thing. Would cell salts help something like that? "Or are you talking about using cell salts in an acute situation for asthma?


I think it would. It may be an allergy too...this is a moldy time of year. either way nat sulph does a great job for ailments (especially breathing) that are exacerbated by wetness-and mold falls into that category. Nat phos does a great job with postnasal drip as does calc fluor, kali sulph (also great for bowel stuff), so you'd have to look at those as well.

Also for allergy type stuff nat phos is supportive to the liver in terms of breaking things down, but nat sulph is what helps us excrete the junk. You can see for allergies how these two are a powerhouse.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that during anacute attack I had to give them to us fairly frequently and then I would slowly taper down.


such an important point. in acute phases I sometimes give them continuously if needed. I threw my back out doing something silly last week and I poured the salts I needed into a dixie cup and just kept munching on them. They by themselves helped 70% at least. I know because I have momentary lapses in judgment and stopped taking them. Ouch. Back on them it was amazing and I kept up for three days until I got an adjustment. Then I switched to calc fluor so the adjustment would hold. That I only took 4-6 times a day for 3 days (in stark contrast to eating the salts all day!)

You rarely need it to be that intense, but the pain was really quite bad. An asthma attack would likely warrant a similar approach. Frequent dosing to keep things under control. And for FireWithin, knowing what she does she can now dose with the salt before going to the beach and for a few days after to minimize any aggravation. Awesome stuff.


----------



## moonlight mom

Thank you again for all the advice. I think the bioplasma is already helping. I'm going to get the nat sulph right away and also ordered the biochemic handbook. My daughter could use help too, she gets congested for the entire winter, snores loudly and I have been told she should have her adenoids out by an ENT. I haven't done that because she isn't even 2 years old yet. I'm hoping to find some remedies for her as well.

Thanks again!!


----------



## es1967

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> They each serve different purposes. Calc fluor helps with decay in the enamel. IT is also wonderful for sensitive teeth. While calc fluor is for the enamel, calc phos is for the inner structure of the tooth. It's also a salt that helps with assimilation of nutrients and delayed or painful dentition. All of the phosphates have a distinct action on the nervous system.
> 
> Silica is basically a salt that supports all of the metabolic processes. It's not specific to teeth, but it's specific to assimilation of nutrients and expulsion of toxins that may prevent assimilation of nutrient. I find it's useful to give if there is delayed dentition as an all around support.


Was reading back on the older posts and found this. I'm wondering if this would be good for my mom. She has had shooting pain in one of her teeth. The pain comes in the middle of the night.

She ended up getting a root canal but it has not solved the problem. The dentist did not see anything wrong w the tooth but thought that was what was wrong. She is at her wits end she is fine all day and then gets the pain when she is resting. Would calc phos be helpful ? How often would she take it since the pain is so sporadic.

Also, I have been looking for something to help my sensitive teeth. So if I use the calc fluor and the calc phos could I take the Bioplasma along with it? I just bought the Bioplasma on saturday

and thought it would help DS and myself who are fighting colds at the moment. Or would you use one or the other?


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> Was reading back on the older posts and found this. I'm wondering if this would be good for my mom. She has had shooting pain in one of her teeth. The pain comes in the middle of the night.
> 
> She ended up getting a root canal but it has not solved the problem. The dentist did not see anything wrong w the tooth but thought that was what was wrong. She is at her wits end she is fine all day and then gets the pain when she is resting. Would calc phos be helpful ? How often would she take it since the pain is so sporadic.
> 
> Also, I have been looking for something to help my sensitive teeth. So if I use the calc fluor and the calc phos could I take the Bioplasma along with it? I just bought the Bioplasma on saturday
> 
> and thought it would help DS and myself who are fighting colds at the moment. Or would you use one or the other?


for your mother, she should consider some cranial work of some kind - cranial osteopathy or CST. root canals can have a big impact on hidden small bones of the skull and that can cause pain. however, if it is causing pain, there's a bigger chance that it is infected (or becoming infected), in which case i wouldn't use homeopathy - i'd be using oil of oregano (the expensive wildcrafted kind) and/or sage (chew on plain ol' sage leaves).


----------



## Panserbjorne

for the pain I'd do the phophates. mag phos and kali phos would be the biggies, but in case of an inflammatory condition with a nerve then ferrum phos would help as well. So, I'd just do the phosphates to keep it simple unless she's willing to just get those three and mix (which I think would be a bit more effective.) for sensitive teeth then I'd certainly do the calc phos/calc fluor. I would agree with getting supportive care and CST would be my first choice.


----------



## LilMamiBella

What can I use for runny/stuffy nose, itchy eyes, and scratchy throat?

eta: Lately, I've forgotten to give to my dd and to take the cell salts until like dinner time so then I try to take all at once. So I'll take 16 all at one time if I've forgotten and I'll give 12 to my dd at once. Will it not work right if we do it that way? Its not on purpose but the day just goes by quick sometimes.


----------



## moonlight mom

Also wondering if you need to be so careful with cell salts. Like not eating before or after taking them and making sure you don't touch them. That is always so hard to do with kids.


----------



## Panserbjorne

nope. at least I'm not. you can touch them (I do!) and I wouldnt' put them in my food, but I don't take pains to take them and have a 15 minute buffer at all. They're generally in my water which I drink with meals.

You can look at ferrum phos, nat mur and kali mur.


----------



## moonlight mom

Thanks again! I always hated doing that with homeopathy. Someone would always want to eat or do something that is supposed to antidote the remedy. Is coffee and mints OK too? That would be great. I am a coffee drinker


----------



## Koalamom

Question- I know cell salts are great for healing and preventing cavities. But what about a cavity between the teeth. I just found out I have a cavity between a tooth and I was thinking o

f getting it filld, but was going to hold off because I wanted to give the cell slats a try. But I wonder if it is even worth t because the cavity is where there isn't as mucg saliva?


----------



## Koalamom

Sorry for all the typos,

yikes this forum is hard to get used too


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1*
> 
> Question- I know cell salts are great for healing and preventing cavities. But what about a cavity between the teeth. I just found out I have a cavity between a tooth and I was thinking o
> 
> f getting it filld, but was going to hold off because I wanted to give the cell slats a try. But I wonder if it is even worth t because the cavity is where there isn't as mucg saliva?


they should still do a good job, but I'd not advise holding off if you are experiencing pain or discomfort. Also, it does take a few months to really see a shift, just to prepare you.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonlight mom*
> 
> Also wondering if you need to be so careful with cell salts. Like not eating before or after taking them and making sure you don't touch them. That is always so hard to do with kids.


our only concern with kids touching them is that you never what the kids have handled before they're about to pop the tablets into their mouth, so we use little paper cups in the office for dispensing. at home, i don't worry so much. (so glad the FDA doesn't make house calls - my kitchen would fail!)


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonlight mom*
> 
> Thanks again! I always hated doing that with homeopathy. Someone would always want to eat or do something that is supposed to antidote the remedy. Is coffee and mints OK too? That would be great. I am a coffee drinker


i think it depends on the potency and your physiology. my preceptor advises against use of mint-y stuff and recommends coffee avoidance, especially when using doses as we would for cell salts. however, i too am a coffee drinker and i have seen good effects in my own self from cell salts even without avoiding coffee. i just make sure to space out the coffee and the cell salts, and i don't go inhaling minty stuff either when i'm about to take cell salts. using more potent homeopathic remedies (in the 200C range), i even had a reaction to a remedy that was supposedly antidoted with coffee.

so.... i think it really depends on one's own physiology, especially what is happening to your physiology when you take the remedy.


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1*
> 
> Question- I know cell salts are great for healing and preventing cavities. But what about a cavity between the teeth. I just found out I have a cavity between a tooth and I was thinking o
> 
> f getting it filld, but was going to hold off because I wanted to give the cell slats a try. But I wonder if it is even worth t because the cavity is where there isn't as mucg saliva?
> 
> 
> 
> they should still do a good job, but I'd not advise holding off if you are experiencing pain or discomfort. Also, it does take a few months to really see a shift, just to prepare you.
Click to expand...

I am willing to wait as I didn't even know the cavities were there without a xray.

I saw great results with my dd's cavities so I know it can work. It was really fast with her actually, but I believe that children are more open am can heal way faster than adults.


----------



## moonlight mom

So my children have been on bioplasma for about a week and I am noticing some very positive changes in their health. They both snored incredibly loud at night and slept poorly and now they are quiet as a mouse. I really can't believe it. dd also has a runny nose all winter and she is completely clear. I haven't wiped her nose in days.

I decided to keep some other remedies available: ferr phos/kali mur for colds, kali phos for nerves, nat sulph for ds's asthma and mg phos for muscle pain. Any others that are necessary for the medicine cabinet?

But I was wondering why you can't just use bioplasma for everything since it has all the salts. Are they stronger by themselves? Also, do you stop using bioplasma when you are using the individual salts acutely?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Panserbjorne

because bioplasma is a great tonic...but wont' always address individual deficiencies. Think of it this way...the cells have a matrix and if they're deficient in calcium phosphate and you just give bioplasma it's equally strengthening everything. Yes, calc phos gets bolstered, but so does everything else so the disparity still exists.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonlight mom*
> 
> So my children have been on bioplasma for about a week and I am noticing some very positive changes in their health. They both snored incredibly loud at night and slept poorly and now they are quiet as a mouse. I really can't believe it. dd also has a runny nose all winter and she is completely clear. I haven't wiped her nose in days.
> 
> I decided to keep some other remedies available: ferr phos/kali mur for colds, kali phos for nerves, nat sulph for ds's asthma and mg phos for muscle pain. Any others that are necessary for the medicine cabinet?
> 
> But I was wondering why you can't just use bioplasma for everything since it has all the salts. Are they stronger by themselves? Also, do you stop using bioplasma when you are using the individual salts acutely?
> 
> Thanks so much!!


I've found ferr phos really helpful for illnesses--I keep forgetting the one after it--but even that alone has been great for illnesses--one of the more useful ones. I give the kids bioplasma all the time and add other stuff as needed.


----------



## leigh09

This thread has me reading up on cell salts. Our naturopath had my dd on mag-phos as an infant, it worked well, and that has been our only experience with using them. I knew nothing about there being other salts.

Anyways, some websites claim that silica can help children who are sensitive to noise, cold, and slow growers. This sums my oldest DS up. He absolutely hates noise, gets cold so easily, and he is underweight (despite a great healthy fats diet). Would cell salts really help? Does anyone have experience with this? And could I just put it into his drink? How long would he have to be taking them for, and at what strength/dosing?


----------



## Panserbjorne

it sure could. You could read up a bit more but what I do is just put a few tabs in my kids thermos 3 times a day so they're getting them continuously.


----------



## LCT

Thanks everyone for the excellent thread! It's been instrumental in us taking it "up a notch" with cell salts!

I have a chicken-and-the-egg question ... Are the body's deficiencies the "root cause" for problems or could it also be the other way around? In other words, if cell salts address the deficiencies, are they in fact addressing the root-cause?

From DS's ailments and response to cell salts, it seems that his body has difficulty taking in nutrients. He's likely on the acidic side as well (will confirm soon with blood work). I'm trying to figure out a game plan for the big picture and would like to target the "root cause" as much as possible. We've looked at and tried a lot -- diet, energy healing, environmental -- and only seem to be make slow progress against allergies, colds, fevers, etc.

Is it time for a consultation? Maybe more homeopathy for the chronic things?


----------



## LCT

Deleted duplicate post.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCT*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the excellent thread! It's been instrumental in us taking it "up a notch" with cell salts!
> 
> I have a chicken-and-the-egg question ... Are the body's deficiencies the "root cause" for problems or could it also be the other way around? In other words, if cell salts address the deficiencies, are they in fact addressing the root-cause?
> 
> From DS's ailments and response to cell salts, it seems that his body has difficulty taking in nutrients. He's likely on the acidic side as well (will confirm soon with blood work). I'm trying to figure out a game plan for the big picture and would like to target the "root cause" as much as possible. We've looked at and tried a lot -- diet, energy healing, environmental -- and only seem to be make slow progress against allergies, colds, fevers, etc.
> 
> Is it time for a consultation? Maybe more homeopathy for the chronic things?


there's probably a few different perspectives. The way I was taught is that the cell salts address constitutional deficiencies...meaning deficiencies you came into the world with. They aren't generally acquired, though they can ebb and flow with illness. So yes, they address the root cause, but they aren't always as fast as a homeopathic remedy...they are, however, more foundational.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LCT*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the excellent thread! It's been instrumental in us taking it "up a notch" with cell salts!
> 
> I have a chicken-and-the-egg question ... Are the body's deficiencies the "root cause" for problems or could it also be the other way around? In other words, if cell salts address the deficiencies, are they in fact addressing the root-cause?
> 
> From DS's ailments and response to cell salts, it seems that his body has difficulty taking in nutrients. He's likely on the acidic side as well (will confirm soon with blood work). I'm trying to figure out a game plan for the big picture and would like to target the "root cause" as much as possible. We've looked at and tried a lot -- diet, energy healing, environmental -- and only seem to be make slow progress against allergies, colds, fevers, etc.
> 
> Is it time for a consultation? Maybe more homeopathy for the chronic things?
> 
> 
> 
> there's probably a few different perspectives. The way I was taught is that the cell salts address constitutional deficiencies...meaning deficiencies you came into the world with. They aren't generally acquired, though they can ebb and flow with illness. So yes, they address the root cause, but they aren't always as fast as a homeopathic remedy...they are, however, more foundational.
Click to expand...

Wow, that's interesting. So in some way it probably means something that DD seems to need calc phos all the time? Any place we can read more on this?


----------



## chlobo

Is there a cell salt that would help with iron deficiency? So help a kid bette utilize the iron they are eating?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chlobo*
> 
> Is there a cell salt that would help with iron deficiency? So help a kid bette utilize the iron they are eating?


in that case I'd alternate calc phos and ferrum phos.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanyalynn*
> 
> Wow, that's interesting. So in some way it probably means something that DD seems to need calc phos all the time? Any place we can read more on this?


huh...reading. I'd have to think on that. I'm sure the answer is yes...I just can't put my fingers on anything at the moment. I mostly learned it from lectures in school and seminars.


----------



## LCT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> there's probably a few different perspectives. The way I was taught is that the cell salts address constitutional deficiencies...meaning deficiencies you came into the world with. They aren't generally acquired, though they can ebb and flow with illness. So yes, they address the root cause, but they aren't always as fast as a homeopathic remedy...they are, however, more foundational.


Thanks so much! It makes more sense now. One's constitution works a bit like one's temperament/personality -- You're born with it. There are inherent weaknesses and "ups and downs", but you learn to manage them. Cell salts to strengthen the foundation, homeopathy to help with acute and higher energy disturbances. There's a certain beauty to how all of this works together!

It's difficult not to compartmentalize things, but I'm slowly seeing how approaches overlap and can help the body at multiple levels (physical, mental, spirtual). This is probably off-topic, but does anyone have suggestions on how to get my mind around how cell salts, homeopathy, energy healing, acupuncture, ayurveda, etc. work together? The energy field seems to be one common factor. Any thing else?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> there's probably a few different perspectives. The way I was taught is that the cell salts address constitutional deficiencies...meaning deficiencies you came into the world with. They aren't generally acquired, though they can ebb and flow with illness. So yes, they address the root cause, but they aren't always as fast as a homeopathic remedy...they are, however, more foundational.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! It makes more sense now. One's constitution works a bit like one's temperament/personality -- You're born with it. There are inherent weaknesses and "ups and downs", but you learn to manage them. Cell salts to strengthen the foundation, homeopathy to help with acute and higher energy disturbances. There's a certain beauty to how all of this works together!
> 
> It's difficult not to compartmentalize things, but I'm slowly seeing how approaches overlap and can help the body at multiple levels (physical, mental, spirtual). This is probably off-topic, but does anyone have suggestions on how to get my mind around how cell salts, homeopathy, energy healing, acupuncture, ayurveda, etc. work together? The energy field seems to be one common factor. Any thing else?
Click to expand...

the way I was taught was that the miasm/diathesis is what you are handed down (heredity/genetics), constitution is who you are at birth, and the temperment is what you acquire/what you become. All are parts of the whole.

for me there are many different systems of medicine that have similar components. Many people are drawn to a single system-some like to put pieces together. Acupuncture is one energetic aspect of chinese medicine. It's similar to homeopathy so I wouldn't do them together-I'd pick one or the other. For me, homeopathy resonates more. For others, acupuncture does. Some *do* combine them. The way I tend to look at it (right or wrong) is that it's different versions from different countries.

I'd argue that cell salts are part of homeopathic medicine (though they aren't homeopathic) as are flower essences....they all work in different ways on different planes. I find that some situation respond better to flowers than homeopathy or homeopathy over cell salts. If you read the homeopathy thread one mama gave her dh nat sulph as a remedy when he had extreme head pain with the flu. I do not think that in that particular situation the cell salt would have worked. However it shows there may be a foundational need for that salt, so for a long term support it would be helpful. With luck he'd not reach a point where that remedy was needed again.

I agree-it is beautiful!


----------



## es1967

Hope I can get some help on which cell salt to use at this point. DS and most of his preschool friends all have this never ending cough. Ds's went away for a week or so but then came back. Its not a really bad cough but sounds kind of raspy when he does cough. I have been giving him Kali Mur hoping that will help. The cough has improved. He is coughing less. Also, bioplasma here and there. I picked up Laryngitis which I had for a week or so. That turned into a cough. When I swallow it still feels like I have post nasal drip. So I too have been using the Kali Mur and the bioplasma. Last week I purchased Ferr Phos b/c DS also had a headache, slight fever but that went away in a day or so.

My immune system has been really strong and I have managed to fight off everything that DS has gotten for the past few years.

But this has thrown me for a loop. We do SA, elderberry, probiotics,fresh juices but nothing seems to help this cold. I'm sure it has helped keep it from getting worse. Spoke to a friend today whose DD has the croup. I know its everywhere in my area.

I took DS to get checked by the DR last week and he confirmed his lungs sound clear. I don't do that often but wanted to make sure I was not overlooking anything. So what can we do now? Keep taking the Kali Mur or should I switch to another? Will the ferr Phos help? Bioplasma as well? I just want to get rid of this once and for all.


----------



## Panserbjorne

this cough is going kali mur, kali sulph, calc sulph. Sounds like you may just need to move on in the progression. It's a nasty one, to be sure. The issue is that people are experiencing such thick, viscous mucus that it's not easy to cough up, so the cough lingers and lingers and lingers. The people I've had doing salts since the onset have not had many issues at all. The ones who didn't needed a bit more of a push.


----------



## es1967

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> this cough is going kali mur, kali sulph, calc sulph. Sounds like you may just need to move on in the progression. It's a nasty one, to be sure. The issue is that people are experiencing such thick, viscous mucus that it's not easy to cough up, so the cough lingers and lingers and lingers. The people I've had doing salts since the onset have not had many issues at all. The ones who didn't needed a bit more of a push.


Thank-you. You hit the nail on the head!! I didn't know how to explain it but yes it is thick mucous in the throat and chest- never had anything like it. Its like its stuck-can't come out. So we should stop the Kali mur and do the Kali sulph then the calc sulph? How often? I'm going to run to the HFS immediately.


----------



## beingmommy

We just started seeing a homeopath who does cell salts. It's been for my 3 year old son who is having asthma issues. He had a cold back in September and just never shook the cough. He had one bad asthma episode back when he was 22 months (hospital stay and all) but has had no further issues until now (so 1.5 years with no astham symptoms). The cough has just come and gone since Sept and occasionally gets tight and requires us to use his inhaler. He also got very tight 3 weeks ago and we wound up going to the ER. By the time we got their he had improved (from an extra albuterol puff) but they put him on oral steroids for 3 days. Cough improved a bit and THEN came back. After reading this thread I took him back to our new homeopath and she started him on the biophosphates blend and Nat Sulph (also pulsatilla 30C).

My question is about dosing and how long to continue. Our homeopath instructed me to give DS the blend and the Nat sulph 3X a day for a few days and then go down to 1X a day. We've tried it a few times and everytime I go down to 1X a day the cough comes back. In reading this thread it seems many people stay on more frequent doses for a much longer time. Why does our homeopath want us to only do the higher frequency doses for a few days? Is this a differing in philosophies? Other than this, I really do like her and she combines craniosacral work with her homeopathy to "read" which remedy and cell salt would work best (and I do think she has been spot on with these).

Yesterday he had been on the 1X a day dose for two days and out of the blue had a coughing fit in the evening. I started the cell salts and a pulsatilla dose BUT I think I was not fast enough and we couldn't get it under control. I eventually had to use the inhaler (first time in 2 weeks). Today I went back up to 3X a day and the third was right as he started coughing this evening. 5 minutes later the cough was gone and he's been fine ever since.

So, again, I really like this homeopath BUT also think my DS seems to need to be on these cell salts at a higher dose for longer. Especially for something like asthma. What would people here recommend? In my gut I feel like he needs to be on the 3X a day for a much longer time.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd talk to your practitioner. She sounds excellent. If you communicate that you see a recurrence of symptoms when you reduce the number of doses she may change her recommendations. Given that she knows the history it's best that she knows what's happening so she can follow and chart the case accurately. Best of luck! I also tend to use cranial rhythms to assess accuracy when possible-I've found it's actually very helpful.

No practitioner is perfect, but they can all be better with feedback from the clients!


----------



## beingmommy

Thank you! I will do that. We have an appt scheduled with her on Wednesday. It's neat to hear other use the cranial rhythms. I really like that she does that.


----------



## bluets

not cell salts, but we've been using Banerjea's protocol for reducing dependency on prescription asthma meds with a client. through this summer that was bad for allergies here, one client only used his inhaler once and even rarely used his acute homeopathic remedy; we're still working on the deeper constitutional issues. you might have your practitioner consider it to see if it is appropriate for your situation: http://www.similima.com/org63.html


----------



## beingmommy

Bluets, that is fascinating! I was looking over the 8 homeopathic bronchodialators and the cassia sophera sounds exactly like what my DS is going through right now. Very interesting . . .


----------



## bluets

that's what we had recommended to our client but when my mentor called Boiron, they actually suggested something different (quebacha, i think) which seems to be really working for the client.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I have a crazy awful asthma case right now that has been doing amazingly well with salts-but she has to keep up with them. I actually did something nutty and used a combination drainage remedy along with them and she's not had to use any of her meds since. It's been a few months which is unheard of for her. She was using her inhaler several times a night. This is an excellent stopgap while we find her constitutional. It's cases like these that make me love drainage remedies!

Jennifer, that's awesome news! It's awesome to see things like that work.


----------



## ASusan

Cassia sophera sounds appropriate in DS's coughing/asthma (ongoing) situation as well.

I came here to ask: Could it be the cell salts?

In the past week, DS has caught a small cold and/or is reacting to dairy he was exposed to on Saturday evening. He has a stuffy nose, and colds typically move to his chest. So he's coughing and wheezing a little. The stuffy nose looks very cold-like. Lots of mucous and nose-blowing and wiping during daytime hours.

DS nurses about once a day - either at bedtime or in the morning, sometimes both. He may have been secondarily exposed to the dairy because I didn't avoid it Sat, either. BUT, the dairy reaction (if there was one) seemed to be confined to disturbed sleep on Sat evening, and nothing following that didn't seem to be a progression of his possible cold.

I am taking Calc Fluor for chiropractic issues, and I took 2 doses late yesterday. DS nursed to sleep at 9pm. At 2am, he came to our room and when he fell back asleep, he was COMPLETELY breathing through his nose and the nose seemed to be completely clear. He nursed at 7am, and by 7:30, he was fully awake and up - with a stuffy nose.

Can cell salts go into breastmilk? That fast? (from taking them at 4pm and having him nurse at 9pm. He hadn't nursed since the night before.)


----------



## beingmommy

Had another rough evening with DS's asthma. He had a coughing fit. BUT we got to it in time with the cell salts and pulsatilla. I wasn't sure it was going to work and was very close to using his inhaler. Our homeopath said I could dose the nerve tonic and nat sulph 4 times every 10ish minutes and the pulsatilla twice 10 min apart for acute asthma issues. She said to try the cell salts first and then the pulsatilla if the salts don't manage it. I did that and at the last dose of pulsatilla he finally stopped coughing and is now breathing easily.

It's good but I worry. We see his homeopath tomorrow. Hoping she has some more good advice on how to proceed. We saw his regular MD asthma/allergy doc today (for his yearly visit) and she is all about the steroids. Hoping we can avoid those.

Oh, and what are drainage remedies? When are they used? What do they help with? DS's coughing is always very loose and mucusy sounding.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASusan*
> 
> Can cell salts go into breastmilk? That fast? (from taking them at 4pm and having him nurse at 9pm. He hadn't nursed since the night before.)


Yes. Absolutely. That's the beauty of energetics. Going out on a limb here, and trying not to sound too woo-woo: The cell salts probably induced a shift in your energetic body, which induced a change in your child's being.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beingmommy*
> 
> Had another rough evening with DS's asthma. He had a coughing fit. BUT we got to it in time with the cell salts and pulsatilla. I wasn't sure it was going to work and was very close to using his inhaler. Our homeopath said I could dose the nerve tonic and nat sulph 4 times every 10ish minutes and the pulsatilla twice 10 min apart for acute asthma issues. She said to try the cell salts first and then the pulsatilla if the salts don't manage it. I did that and at the last dose of pulsatilla he finally stopped coughing and is now breathing easily.
> 
> It's good but I worry. We see his homeopath tomorrow. Hoping she has some more good advice on how to proceed. We saw his regular MD asthma/allergy doc today (for his yearly visit) and she is all about the steroids. Hoping we can avoid those.
> 
> Oh, and what are drainage remedies? When are they used? What do they help with? DS's coughing is always very loose and mucusy sounding.


Nat sulph is a really good drainage remedy that you're already using 

I use nat mur, kali mur and kali phos - not that those are necessarily drainage remedies in general, but they act as drainage remedies in me.

Oh, and as an FYI. I had a blistering headache in the car on the way to visit family last week. The only thing in reach was my pack of cell salts. I guessed (by reading the handy dandy card insert) and took mag phos and ferr phos - within about 30 minutes, my headache was gone.


----------



## Panserbjorne

many remedies can be used as drainage remedies. IN general they would be low potency and work on specific emunctories. There are combinations available by several companies that are not meant to be homeopathic, but rather to stimulate the body and allow it to release toxins where they seem to be stuck.

A constitutional remedy, well chose and given regularly can act as a drainage remedy on it's own, but for some while looking for that remedy cleaning up the terrain is necessary. It can allow you to see a clearer picture.

There are many different schools of thought on this one, but I personally tend more to the practical side and find many instances where a well chosen drainage formula can make a huge, huge difference.


----------



## beingmommy

Thanks for the info! We saw our homeopath today and she added Nat Mur to Ds's group of cell salts. She also decided to keep him on 3X a day for the next two weeks. So far so good tonight!


----------



## ASusan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ASusan*
> 
> Can cell salts go into breastmilk? That fast? (from taking them at 4pm and having him nurse at 9pm. He hadn't nursed since the night before.)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Absolutely. That's the beauty of energetics. Going out on a limb here, and trying not to sound too woo-woo: The cell salts probably induced a shift in your energetic body, which induced a change in your child's being.
Click to expand...

See, I'm confused. I didn't think cell salts were energetic. I thought they were substantive (substantial? having substance is what I mean). Except that the cell salt formulation I have says homeopathic on the bottle, so I assume then that they ARE (at least my bottle is) energetic? (they're the lactose-free ones from PB)

But, cool that the mechanism can be this way. I am partially of the mind that DS can wean at any time now, because that would make my diet easier and our relationship somewhat easier. BUT, if I don't wean, then I can continue to have these little effects on him!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Panserbjorne

they are both! The have material substance, but they ARE energetic and because they bypass digestion they go into the cells immediately!


----------



## bluets

as i woke myself up early early this morning, whilst grinding my teeth, i was thinking "oh, i should take some calc fluor" (or maybe it was calc phos? it was hazy early) so i took both.

ds startd out yesterday feeling off, so i gave him a few cell salts and pulsatilla (his constitutional). when we picked him up from school, he said he was feeling awful. got home, gave him gelsemium, a mixture of targeted cell salts, and then let him chew on bioplasma as the urge hit him. by the time bedtime rolled around, he said he was feeling much better. he had a few ahem-style coughs during the night. but now he swears that he's better. though he has helped himself to 2 doses of bioplasma already.


----------



## Panserbjorne

don't you just love it when things just work?


----------



## es1967

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> this cough is going kali mur, kali sulph, calc sulph. Sounds like you may just need to move on in the progression. It's a nasty one, to be sure. The issue is that people are experiencing such thick, viscous mucus that it's not easy to cough up, so the cough lingers and lingers and lingers. The people I've had doing salts since the onset have not had many issues at all. The ones who didn't needed a bit more of a push.


Okay, so I'm out of Kali Mur and did not yet get the Kali sulph or the Calc sulph because last week it seemed my DS"s cough was almost gone. Then the other day he started

coughing again. He probably picked up another bug at preschool or this just came back. So do I start back on Kali Mur and then progress to the others if it does not work? How

do you know which one to start with? He has a Christmas show that he is in on Tuesday and I hope he is well enough to go.

It seems the only store that has a good selection of cell salts is WF. Is the NU AGE brand okay? I have not heard anyone mention it so I was just wondering.

Thank-you this is an awesome thread.


----------



## Panserbjorne

it depends. they all have different indications. kali mur is wet, the expectoration is clear or white and the ears feel blocked. then it went to kali sulph which among other things has yellower discharge, difficulty catching breath, changeable symptoms and irritability and then finished with calc sulph which is yellow, lumpy discharge that is kind of hard and kind of smelly. Calc sulph also help purify the blood and is great for the very beginning (before symptoms even start-but if others have it) or the very end just to finish things up. Silica can be too, but with the yellow expectoration calc sulph was a better choice.

So you just use what's indicated. But this bug followed a very specific pattern that I could see. This isn't necessarily what you'll see in all colds/viruses. If you are going to use the salts your best bet is to a. have them all on hand and b. have a good little book to help point you in the right direction so you can start distinguishing between them.

I don't really know that brand well-other than it seems that people have reported they're fairly pricey. If you can do lactose I find that www.1800homeopathy.com is a great choice. $8 for 500 tablets and they're good quality.


----------



## tanyalynn

So, I'm trying to figure out what to do about inflammation / possible abscess (it's actually for my dog, but I think these should work for the dogs too, right? I'm assuming they will). I've been putting bioplasma and tonic E in their drinking water for quite a while.

What I know: I see external swelling and the dog is chewing/licking a bit--not constantly, and not whining (so if he's uncomfortable, it's mild) ... It's at/near his anal gland and we took him in to the vet a couple times for this--at the last visit, they said there wasn't a lot of pus, but we've seen ups and downs in the swelling since then (the vet's office saw him when there was a fair amount of swelling), and today it's going up enough that I want to do something (and the vet wasn't all that helpful before--we are considering another vet).

So... if I'm not sure how much pus may be in there (I don't see any discharge at all)... do I use silica or kali mur? It doesn't seem like I should alternate those two (that was my first guess, but I think a wrong one).

The booklet says ferr phos as a first remedy for pain/heat/threatened pus formation --- I assume we're past that since there's been low-level swelling for quite a while (vet didn't seem to think this was a concern).

kali phos--if it's antiseptic in action, seems like it should be helping, but he's been getting a bit in the bioplasma and tonic E for quite a while now -- so I assume this isn't the solution now.

Any thoughts? I started with silica but I am going to switch to kali mur. But I am not at all confident that's the right thing to try.

ETA: and dangit! somehow I used almost a whole bottle of kali mur, and I've only got a few tablets left. I am going to give him what's left and re-order--wish I'd checked how much was left in the bottle when I just recently made an order. Dang. Ooh... but there was something else I wanted from them. Maybe it'll work out nicely after all.


----------



## bluets

i tend to mix them  and i'd probably pick and choose a few more. it's kind of an intuitive thing that i can't explain...

but... instead of giving the animal the pellets, just plunk them into the water bowl (unless you've got more than 1 animal drinking from that bowl). remember, cell salts are energetic as well, so you don't have to chew on the tablets. the instructions are specified as 4 tablets, 3 times per day (or whatever) *cough* to sell more tablets *cough*.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> i tend to mix them  and i'd probably pick and choose a few more. it's kind of an intuitive thing that i can't explain...
> 
> but... instead of giving the animal the pellets, just plunk them into the water bowl (unless you've got more than 1 animal drinking from that bowl). remember, cell salts are energetic as well, so you don't have to chew on the tablets. the instructions are specified as 4 tablets, 3 times per day (or whatever) **cough** to sell more tablets *cough*.


lol at the bold....

I cut the part about this being the younger of the 2 dogs (but he's still 11, so not a spring chicken). So I was figuring extra directly to him and continue the usual in the common water bowl.

I will crack open the booklet and see if I can intuit a few. I tried that once, a couple months back when I had some really weird pains, it was hard to tell but I think I twigged to something that helped (pains went away, I mean, and I *think* the cell salts were the cause), be nice if I could do the same for Shadow.


----------



## bluets

i have the little travel kit from Luyties - the one that comes in a handy dandy travel case, with a card. and it's the card that i look at when i'm deciding which salts to use. it's a little bit using my brain and a little bit intuiting. but it seems to mostly work.


----------



## moonlight mom

Can someone please help me with my dd? She has lingering cogestion from her last cold. I did ferr phos/kali mur at the beginning of the cold and have been using calc sulph over the past 2 days but her cogestion only seems to be getting worse. It is thick yellow in the morning then clear by the end of the day. It is much worse at night and causing her to wake frequently. Any thoughts?


----------



## Marnica

Jumping in here - great thread. I need to read all of it!

Anyone know what cell salts may be helpful during and after a miscarriage?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> i tend to mix them  and i'd probably pick and choose a few more. it's kind of an intuitive thing that i can't explain...
> 
> but... instead of giving the animal the pellets, just plunk them into the water bowl (unless you've got more than 1 animal drinking from that bowl). remember, cell salts are energetic as well, so you don't have to chew on the tablets. * the instructions are specified as 4 tablets, 3 times per day (or whatever) *cough* to sell more tablets *cough*.*


ah, I do not agree. I have seen significant differences when doses are lowered. I do agree about putting them in water though. I would encourage everyone on this thread to try it out and see if they see a difference (sensitive people can sometimes get by with much less) but when I'm working with people I definitely use larger amounts based on my clinical experience.

Remedies are a whole 'nother story. For those, one pellet max. The difference here is that the lower the potency when you get into material doses the more the amount seems to matter. I have a combo that I adore and I tried dispensing it. Didn't work for squat. Then I gave the same people the stock bottle and it worked like a charm. For me I do draw a line between energetic and material potency-but I'm certainly not saying that I'm right. In my practice I use larger amounts of low potency remedies. Again, everyone *should* experiment to find their lowest possible dose!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonlight mom*
> 
> Can someone please help me with my dd? She has lingering cogestion from her last cold. I did ferr phos/kali mur at the beginning of the cold and have been using calc sulph over the past 2 days but her cogestion only seems to be getting worse. It is thick yellow in the morning then clear by the end of the day. It is much worse at night and causing her to wake frequently. Any thoughts?


I'd be looking at kali sulph.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marnica*
> 
> Jumping in here - great thread. I need to read all of it!
> 
> Anyone know what cell salts may be helpful during and after a miscarriage?


I'd generally (without knowing specifics about how far into the term a person was and what their history is) say five phos to start to keep it simple. I'd consider silica as well, if there were indications.


----------



## moonlight mom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moonlight mom*
> 
> Can someone please help me with my dd? She has lingering cogestion from her last cold. I did ferr phos/kali mur at the beginning of the cold and have been using calc sulph over the past 2 days but her cogestion only seems to be getting worse. It is thick yellow in the morning then clear by the end of the day. It is much worse at night and causing her to wake frequently. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be looking at kali sulph.
Click to expand...

my dd won't take it in water - she is too unpredictable and many times will dump it out. will 2 tablets of 6X on the tongue work too?


----------



## Panserbjorne

absolutely


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama

I've been following this thread and trying to read the whole thing in my free time. I'm curious if any of the thread experts think cell salts would help with my DD's problems. She is severely gluten-intolerant. We are currently waiting on a genetic test to help us decide is she has celiac. So therefore she needs a lot of gut healing. When she has gluten she breaks out in a horrible blistery rash. When it was a regular part of her diet, the rash wasn't there, but she had a chronically bloated belly and stopped gaining weight (maybe 1 lbs. in 6-9 months) as well as it really changing her demeanor (lots of tantrums, meltdowns, etc.).

Right now I have her taking bioplasma (just started this a month ago). Her mood seems better, but she is still having horrible reactions even to cross-contamination. Any thoughts?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I would most definitely keep it up. My husband, daughter and I have all been diagnosed with celiac disease. Dd was FTT until she was diagnosed at 15 months. (She's 6.5 now.) Salts were instrumental in her healing. I focused on calc phos and calc fluor and gave bioplasma regularly. The calc fluor was/is because she also has a connective tissue disorder. Calc phos is for faulty digestion. HTH.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I would most definitely keep it up. My husband, daughter and I have all been diagnosed with celiac disease. Dd was FTT until she was diagnosed at 15 months. (She's 6.5 now.) Salts were instrumental in her healing. I focused on calc phos and calc fluor and gave bioplasma regularly. The calc fluor was/is because she also has a connective tissue disorder. Calc phos is for faulty digestion. HTH.


Thank you! I'll pick up some calc phos. My DD was almost FTT. She was 19 lbs. at 18 months after being 18 lbs. at 9 months. We introduced gluten and other grains when she was 10-11 months old. We took them out around 20 months old. Now at 27 months she weighs over 25 lbs.


----------



## ASusan

I'm here with a whine/question. I'm betting/hoping there is a reason for my issue.

I am taking Calc Fluor for chiropractic issues. Started about 6 weeks ago with acute dosing; now I take it about once a day. Twice a day on days I'm adjusted, which is now weekly. I think it has helped me make chiropractic progress from significant, acute pain to almost a maintenance-level of adjustment.

Two weeks ago, my jaw was kind of cracking and my teeth knocked together, chipping a bit of tooth off my front tooth. Lots of grit in my mouth. It's a place that has been chipped and repaired before (thanks, James Coisman, 2nd grade sledder who crashed into me). Tonight, there is more grit coming off of that place.

I thought Calc Fluor would be GOOD for teeth, and make them harder. Why the apparent sudden weakness?


----------



## moonlight mom

You are the best - thanks so much for the help!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moonlight mom*
> 
> Can someone please help me with my dd? She has lingering cogestion from her last cold. I did ferr phos/kali mur at the beginning of the cold and have been using calc sulph over the past 2 days but her cogestion only seems to be getting worse. It is thick yellow in the morning then clear by the end of the day. It is much worse at night and causing her to wake frequently. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be looking at kali sulph.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marnica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marnica*
> 
> Jumping in here - great thread. I need to read all of it!
> 
> Anyone know what cell salts may be helpful during and after a miscarriage?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd generally (without knowing specifics about how far into the term a person was and what their history is) say five phos to start to keep it simple. I'd consider silica as well, if there were indications.
Click to expand...

 I miscarried at 7 weeks just earlier this week. It passed on it's own and I needed no medications or interventions. Im still bleeding. I take bioplasma anyway, but wonder what else to take. you said five phos? and maybe silica?


----------



## Marnica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I would most definitely keep it up. My husband, daughter and I have all been diagnosed with celiac disease. Dd was FTT until she was diagnosed at 15 months. (She's 6.5 now.) Salts were instrumental in her healing. I focused on calc phos and calc fluor and gave bioplasma regularly. The calc fluor was/is because she also has a connective tissue disorder. Calc phos is for faulty digestion. HTH.


 Would 1 stick to the general 4 tabs 3x/day for a condition like celiac or gluten intolerance (for the calc phos) also how do you know how long to do the salts for at that dose? As there is improvement, do you give less or less often?


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Wow. I read this entire thread. I am greatly intrigued by cell salts now.


----------



## moonlight mom

Just a quick question about dosing - if you want to give three different remedies - kali sulph, calc phos and bioplasma - can you give them together? the book I have says to alternate remedies but it is really hard to remember to give them all by the end of the day.


----------



## Panserbjorne

nah. it can boost the action of the salts to alternate them, but I have just about always simply combined them. they still work beautifully.


----------



## mama1803

Can anyone tell me about Kali bich? I was on the 1800 homeopathy website just poking around and I came across kali bich. I seems like it fits my issues with mucus (lingering for weeks after a sinus flare-up), but I haven't heard of it before.

Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'll be back, but you may want to pose the question in the homeopathy thread. You'll likely get more responses there as it's a remedy, not a salt.


----------



## mimi!

Wonderful Thread!

Thank you so much for all the wisdom, and Panserbjorne, your posts are invaluable! Many thanks.

Me and the kids are now taking the bio Xll, and for holiday treats: Nat Sulph, and Nat Phos.

Fer. Phos. just helped immensely with a deep cut I got in my hand and had stiches for.

If anyone is looking for a cell salts book, I just wanted to recommend Minimum Price Homeopathy books in Canada.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama1803*
> 
> Can anyone tell me about Kali bich? I was on the 1800 homeopathy website just poking around and I came across kali bich. I seems like it fits my issues with mucus (lingering for weeks after a sinus flare-up), but I haven't heard of it before.
> 
> Thanks!


hey there-don't know if you ended up getting an answer? Kali bich is well known for sinus issues, but it's pretty late stage. I'd say the sinus progression is often kali mur, kali sulph and then kali bich and you hope you don't make it to kali bich (which is pretty painful!) But when it's called for, it's magical. Depending on what your symptoms are it might be worth a try-it's a pretty common remedy so you should be able to get it.

The way I'd look at it is that if you often need to take kali bich (*cough*dh*cough*) you are likely to need to take the kali's as salts to create a stronger foundation. AND if you start getting sick and hit the kali's right away then you should not have to progress to kali bich.


----------



## mimi!

Panserbjorne, what would you recommend for my dd? she has a lingering cough, and nasal congestion - despite her homeopath's constitutional remedy? She has seemed to have a cold on and off all fall (she gets some other supps. too, like vit. A and D, and cal mag. but can't get any chewable type vits in her. she hates them!

Also, my ds has subtle allergy issues, which I can't seem to figure out, even with a Vega test, and our on going avoidance of dairy, gluten, citrus, and his other sensitive foods, like rice, nuts etc. He has to eat fairly low carb.

He too receives homeopathic treatment, but, his homeopath is telling me his constitution is strong right now (he got over a cold quickly), and just to feed him foods, not to be restricted. But I know! that broadening foods doesn't work, he worsens. She also says that bowel movements every second day can be normal for some, and it just seems to be the way his body works. I don't feel this is right, however.

These are his on going symptoms:

-swollen, bags under his eyes

-constipated since he was 1 yr.: goes every other day (even if I try high doses of vit. c and mag., prunes, milk thistle/liver support, digestive enzymes, and any brand of acidopholous - I've tried them all! plus I make kefir water and kombucha.)

-stuffy nose

What tissue salts would be best for him?

I've read through the whole thread, and I don't think I saw food sensitivities come up anywhere. I'm at my wit's end after *years* of trying to figure this out. Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## mimi!

pb: I know you've been busy with the holidays, and I've done some more reading since, and have tried giving ds kali mur, nat. phos., and nat sulph, along with bioplasma. Is this what you'd recommend for chronic constipation and food sensitivities?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Panserbjorne

hi there. Based on what you've said I would think about kali mur, nat phos and silica to start.

what is the remedy your homeopath has selected? do you feel there are changes?


----------



## changingseasons

I need some serious help. Not sure if I should focus on cell salts, or acute remedies or what.... I've got eczema that is flaring like mad. The 2 main areas are on my (inside) left elbow and behind my right knee (which my NAET practitioner said are connected somehow- same energy meridian or something?), but when it gets really bad it will show up on the opposite elbow/knee and on the insides of my thighs. I thought for sure it was from my diet, since I've just started eating everything in the last 4 months after being on a restricted diet (for DD) for 3 years. But I can't seem to figure out the patterns, so now I'm not sure. I cut gluten/dairy/soy/corn and it seemed to get better for a couple days... but then it flared up really bad for 2 days. Then I thought it was the coconut milk ice cream that I had those 2 days, so I stopped eating that (but totally cheated on all the other stuff that same day), and the next day it was slightly better. I've been sick over the past week, and I'm not sure if that's affecting it as well. I'm getting frustrated, and the more pregnant I get, the harder it is to continue eliminating foods. 

It seems better in the mornings (usually- this isn't really consistent either), and worse by the evening.

I'm 29 week pregnant. I'm trying to be hopeful that my reactions are just coming out all through my skin and not hitting the baby... but I'm starting to get pretty scared about it (especially with DD's recent eos diagnosis.) 

The eczema is getting to the point where it's very uncomfortable- burning and itching whenever I move or my clothes touch it. In the past, it would start out as a little round patch, and the circle would spread and spread (clearing in the middle first- very much like a lyme target-type rash), but it's not doing that anymore. It's just showing up in big patches and staying there. Getting frustrated. 

eta: wanted to add that I just got my blood test back from a few weeks ago, expecting my eosinophils to be elevated... and they weren't, meaning no allergic reaction. Also, my whole immune system seems to be crapping out- I'm gaining tons of weight (way more than normal pregnancy weight) and my toenails are doing weird things. Same thing (weight gain, eczema, toenail weirdness) happened about a year ago, when I was still on the restricted diet- another reason why this might not be food related. I don't know wth. Some weird winter-induced immune crash??


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> I need some serious help. Not sure if I should focus on cell salts, or acute remedies or what.... I've got eczema that is flaring like mad. The 2 main areas are on my (inside) left elbow and behind my right knee (which my NAET practitioner said are connected somehow- same energy meridian or something?), but when it gets really bad it will show up on the opposite elbow/knee and on the insides of my thighs. I thought for sure it was from my diet, since I've just started eating everything in the last 4 months after being on a restricted diet (for DD) for 3 years. But I can't seem to figure out the patterns, so now I'm not sure. I cut gluten/dairy/soy/corn and it seemed to get better for a couple days... but then it flared up really bad for 2 days. Then I thought it was the coconut milk ice cream that I had those 2 days, so I stopped eating that (but totally cheated on all the other stuff that same day), and the next day it was slightly better. I've been sick over the past week, and I'm not sure if that's affecting it as well. I'm getting frustrated, and the more pregnant I get, the harder it is to continue eliminating foods.
> 
> It seems better in the mornings (usually- this isn't really consistent either), and worse by the evening.
> 
> I'm 29 week pregnant. I'm trying to be hopeful that my reactions are just coming out all through my skin and not hitting the baby... but I'm starting to get pretty scared about it (especially with DD's recent eos diagnosis.)
> 
> The eczema is getting to the point where it's very uncomfortable- burning and itching whenever I move or my clothes touch it. In the past, it would start out as a little round patch, and the circle would spread and spread (clearing in the middle first- very much like a lyme target-type rash), but it's not doing that anymore. It's just showing up in big patches and staying there. Getting frustrated.
> 
> eta: wanted to add that I just got my blood test back from a few weeks ago, expecting my eosinophils to be elevated... and they weren't, meaning no allergic reaction. Also, my whole immune system seems to be crapping out- I'm gaining tons of weight (way more than normal pregnancy weight) and my toenails are doing weird things. Same thing (weight gain, eczema, toenail weirdness) happened about a year ago, when I was still on the restricted diet- another reason why this might not be food related. I don't know wth. Some weird winter-induced immune crash??


perhaps homeopathic graphites or sulfur can help? a nice summary of eczema here that might be able to help (without interrogating you): http://hpathy.com/cause-symptoms-treatment/skin-diseases/ (if it were me, i'd try sulfur first because i have it and because it is usually pretty good for most skin conditions)

for cell salts, i'd try the sulphs (Calc sulph, kali sulph and nat sulph) because of the sulfur content - but that's just my wild guess.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd definitely try calc sulph first as a salt. I'd also think about hepar sulph for you in terms of a remedy-but I would want more information. You do have a way of dancing between deep, inward reactions and superficial outward reactions. I know it's not interesting to you-but some may say it's a healthier response to be throwing things outward. How's the exhaustion level currently? Are you feeling extremely overwhelmed and shutting down or are you meeting things head on?

Are you doing any glutathione or biotin at this point?


----------



## changingseasons

Thanks for the link bluets- I'll look those over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I'd definitely try calc sulph first as a salt. I'd also think about hepar sulph for you in terms of a remedy-but I would want more information. *You do have a way of dancing between deep, inward reactions and superficial outward reactions.* I know it's not interesting to you-but some may say it's a healthier response to be throwing things outward. How's the exhaustion level currently? Are you feeling extremely overwhelmed and shutting down or are you meeting things head on?
> 
> Are you doing any glutathione or biotin at this point?


For some reason, the bolded part just cracked me up.







I sure do. And yes- I am hoping that this is a good thing, that things are coming out rather than (hopefully not in addition to) straight to the baby.

Exhaustion seems totally normal for this point in pregnancy and the amount of work I'm trying to do right now. I was a little overwhelmed at first (I'm working 3 jobs temporarily), but I'm getting into my groove and actually meeting things head on now. Feeling really good about that. Doing great emotionally (for the most part) as well, which is definitely an improvement over the last pregnancy.

I haven't done biotin for a while, and never noticed a difference when I was taking large quantities. Never tried glutathione. Any limits on how much to start out with while pregnant? I know Shannon is singing it's praises right now, so I'm definitely interested in learning more.

Ooh- and I just checked my cabinet, and I do have calc sulph!! I will start that right now.


----------



## Panserbjorne

well, you had significant amount of inward and outward energy that showed up in your face. I personally feel that this may be progress, actually given your update. Had you said that emotionally you were overwhelmed or mentally exhausted then I'd be saying something different. In my opinion I'd love to see a remedy that still supports both directions, but the reality is that for an stop gap an outward dominant energy is okay. I'd still start with calc sulph cell salts.

Glutathione is thought to be safe used in pregnancy as it's not pulling anything-just helping move it out. As with anything it's best to talk to your OB/GYN/midwife. I took a ton of it in pregnancy and I don't believe that there's any new info suggesting any problems. It's like so many things that they say "there's not enough information to say either way." I did my research and chose to go with it. It's just a massive help with skin stuff-but so are the calcs as a group-especially when combined with the sulphur. The calcs would also be great support in terms of the weight gain as well.

Biotin would also help, I suspect as this has a fungal sound to it.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I had purchased Hyland's bioplasma from a local store and we've been taking it sporadically for two weeks. DD calls it the miracle salts.







They really helped her feel better when she was quite ill.

I was just reading on 1-800-homeopathy dot com and silica seems like the perfect fit for me. I was planning to buy the cell salt travel kit and then buy an additional #12 for me. Which way do you buy the cell salts? 6x, 12x, 30x, 30c, 200c? I read that the kit comes with plastic bottles (not crazy about that), but I cannot find confirmation that the individual bottles come in glass. Is it only certain preparations or any of the individual containers?

Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne

I always say start at 6x. the travel kit is all plastic. 1800 sells hylands and luyties. Hylands come in plastic, luyties individual bottles are glass for singles and combos. I think luyties is a higher quality than hylands, but that's just my two cents.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Thank you!


----------



## goinggreengirl

There is such great info in this thread!

After reading this thread, I decided to order some Bioplasma and the book. I ordered one other salt hoping it would help my DH's asthma. After reading the book though, I should have gotten a different one. Oh well, I'll have him use this one until we are able to afford another order.


----------



## mimi!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> hi there. Based on what you've said I would think about kali mur, nat phos and silica to start.
> 
> what is the remedy your homeopath has selected? do you feel there are changes?


Thanks so much for your help!

My homeopath won't tell me what she gives. . . frustrating! I only notice the changes on the emotional level, which of course always makes *my life* easier, lol, as he's the 'challenging' child. I'll add some silica in too. Many thanks again!


----------



## changingseasons

Just coming back to say that after 2 days on the calc sulph (and eating anything & everything, because I apparently have no willpower during pregnancy), the eczema on my elbow is almost GONE!! The eczema behind my knee is still pretty big, but it's definitely fading.


----------



## Theloose

My full set of salts just came in, and perfect timing, dd has a nasty cold (runny nose, awful cough, trouble sleeping). Someone remind me of dosing for acutes? I finally got her to *try* one, and then she happily took two nat mur. I'm feeling like a newbie.


----------



## Panserbjorne

that can be pretty often. for acutes you can dose every 15-30 minutes at first. You don't generally need to do that after a day or so, but you watch symptoms and that dictates dosing for the most part.


----------



## Theloose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> that can be pretty often. for acutes you can dose every 15-30 minutes at first. You don't generally need to do that after a day or so, but you watch symptoms and that dictates dosing for the most part.


thanks 

So, like, every time she coughs, here, take another? Or every time she wipes her nose? How many is a dose for a 4yo?


----------



## Panserbjorne

no, I'd do two salts and dose every half hour or so (or just put it in water and have her sip) until you start seeing her cough less, wipe her nose less. Then as the symptoms get less intense you move to more like every 2 hours. Then as things are resolving you would finish up by dosing just 4 times a day.


----------



## Theloose

Okay, I can do that. Dd's at the end of the cold already (I hope!, it's been 4 days!) so the acute stuff shouldn't last too long? And now ds (9mo) is starting to sound a little congested but I'm not sure that he's sick yet. Does he get acute dosing? I think left to my own devices I'd do the every 2 hour thing until it's clear if he's sick or not, and be giving him one at a time. Am I anywhere close?


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I received my new book: Homeopathic Cell Salt Remedies by Lennon and Rolfe yesterday and started reading it this morning.


----------



## FireWithin

OT: gulp. I was thinking it would be good to invest in autralian bush flower essences. thought maybe I would just get the set. . . gulp too much money. I think I need to decide which ones would be important for my family. If I do, I will use the FE thread.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> OT: gulp. I was thinking it would be good to invest in autralian bush flower essences. thought maybe I would just get the set. . . gulp too much money. I think I need to decide which ones would be important for my family. If I do, I will use the FE thread.


contact me for special pricing if interested. It is a lot...but I can help a bit. Worth every single penny.


----------



## Panserbjorne

The other option, friend is to start with the books, read through them and see which call out to you. Or to do that visually through an online site for free.

Either way, you'll want books so maybe that's the best way to start. If you're looking for your kids, I'd suggest getting the cards too. They're oversized and perfect for kids. They so such a good job of self selecting.


----------



## tanyalynn

My new order of cell salts arrived, so I have all 12 again, so I'm starting to work on my dog again. From a page or two ago--his anal gland is still inflamed (qualifies as an abscess?)--never got back to normal after the initial, fast swelling/pain (2-3 weeks ago?), the resulting trip to the vet helped a bit, but now he's in this fluctuating situation--not as painful/irritated as before, but really not normal.

kali mur (I wasn't sure if there was pus now or not, last visit to the vet said no, but that was a couple weeks ago) -- hasn't done anything all day so I'm abandoning it

Re-read my booklet, going to try alternating silica (help ripen the abscess and discharge contents) and calc sulph ("checks the weakening drain of suppuration too long continued, eg abcesses which will not heal readily" from my booklet)...

Any other ideas? And how long do you continue with a particular salt, or set of salts, before trying something else? This is the first time I've tried alternating salts, for this evening I'm going to try every half hour or so, but it's late so it won't be that many doses before bedtime. Advice, experiences?

Oh, and I got the kimchee made, because it seems possible/likely that part of his susceptibility is his wonky gut balance (his digestion's always been a bit touchy and he tends to be gassy, and the kimchee already seems to be helping with the noxious gas).


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I'm new to cell salts, so I'll leave that advice to others.

We feed our cat a raw food diet and she is the healthiest pet anyone we know has ever seen! She is only seven pounds, so she is inexpensive to feed. The only vet visit we've had is to get her spayed, so her care has been very low cost. She was a rescue kitty and she was quite a mess when we first got her, but the raw food diet worked wonders immediately. I've read a few websites on the topic of raw feeding and I have a really good book. This is a link to the author of the book: http://www.kymythy.com/ Just wanted to throw that out there for the long-term health of your pet. I hope he feels better real soon!


----------



## tanyalynn

We actually switched both dogs to a raw diet earlier this year, I guess the beginning of the summer? And I saw some skin things clear up in both--they weren't really bad, but noticeable. But he's 11 years old, so I figure the problem-solving is likely to pick up over the next few years. I searched in Pets a bit and didn't see a lot of solutions there--but it seems like it should be solveable, yk? I'm not tackling a mountain, just a molehill, at least that's my hope.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I'm sure you are on the right track! I've read your posts in several places and you seem to handle issues quite well.

That is great you switched your dogs already! At age 11, I'm sure you are in a different place than we are with our not even two year old cat. It is just so amazing how much healthier this fur baby is compared to all previous pets either of us has cared for in the past. DH is the dog person; my experience is mostly with cats. Urinary/kidney issues and ear issues were the biggies with previous cats. Our kitty has the cleanest ears anyone has ever seen (mind-boggling clean) and zero other issues. She recovered from being spayed in less than a day in all ways except still having the stitches/staples. Anyway, I could go on...I am amazed how much healthier our kitty is due to her diet.

I'm reading my first cell salt book and I have read a lot on the internet about them, but I have zero experience beyond bioplasma in humans. I wish I could offer you something. I hope someone else comes along with a suggestion or confirmation for you. Hugs!


----------



## Panserbjorne

calc fluor is excellent for glandular issues. I would certainly add that in to the equation. I would probably start with that and silica, personally.


----------



## tanyalynn

Gotta say, even with just 12 choices, this is confusing. Thank you for the thought, I'll try that for a while and watch for some change.

It's funny--the dog recognizes that when I walk around with the bottles of cell salts, he's going to get some. Ditto when I go to the kimchee.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I know it is, and I'm not trying to minimize that at all. I hope it doesn't come across that way. But I'm not kidding when I say there are doctors that practice just with these 12 salts. There are SO many layers and ways to use them therapeutically. I study them practically full time and have for many, many years and I still find suprising tidbits in my books!

The more you use them the richer they get. They have so much beautiful depth to them and you're tapping in to that all the time.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> *I know it is, and I'm not trying to minimize that at all. I hope it doesn't come across that way. * But I'm not kidding when I say there are doctors that practice just with these 12 salts. There are SO many layers and ways to use them therapeutically. I study them practically full time and have for many, many years and I still find suprising tidbits in my books!
> 
> The more you use them the richer they get. They have so much beautiful depth to them and you're tapping in to that all the time.


It doesn't, no worries there. At a practical level--I'm the kid who couldn't tell one rock from another in 8th grade earth science, classifying stuff like this isn't my strength. So I just have to work a bit harder and think more, and that's okay, and really, I'm still pretty new about expanding beyond the very basic stuff--but seeing the basic stuff work so well is highly motivating.

But maybe you could consider writing a book that a) has all this stuff described at a very practical level, and b) throw in all the other practical tidbits about what works to keep people healthy. You know a whole lot, and books are getting easier and easier to publish these days, and with a bit of advertising here at MDC.... in your spare time.







Except you could somehow make some spare time, before my kids are grown up. Hint hint.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I finished my book this morning and have some general questions:

As a mom, do you start with yourself first or your family members? (The ol' oxygen mask first in the airplane scenario comes to mind.) In my family's case, I am in the worst health (but not terrible). Next is DH. DD (age 9) is basically always healthy and when she does come down with something, it is over and done with zero complications and in short order. She does have a couple minor things she could pinpoint while reading the book over my shoulder (eye issues, dry skin).

Do you start with the most current, most severe symptoms first? In my case, I have still not recovered from the fever, body aches, and cough I had back in December (week before Christmas). Once the fever was gone (4.5 days @ 101-102), it never came back, but the rest of the symptoms are still plaguing me and my energy level is *quite low*. I'm tempted to start here because then perhaps my energy level will rise and I will feel like I can tackle more things. In DH's case, he had a milder case (no fever) and he still has low energy and some mild hand shaking. Interestingly, DD had the fever and cough like I had (no body aches, though) and she is fully recovered with just basic food and supplements we eat/take ordinarily.

Or do you start with the symptoms you've had the longest that are bugging you the most? I was wondering if I go for the most ongoing issues for each of us first maybe that would clear up other stuff along the way? For me, that is water retention related to lymphatic system issues. For DH, that is yellow, sticky discharge from his pores (upper body) along with sticky dandruff (not dry flakes).

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## FireWithin

sunny - I work on the most acute things, while bolstering the basics. Thus, acute stuff, plus bioplasma and 5 phosphates for me. I've worked on these for the boys and myself at the same time. I tend to make a plan for all of us at one time.

curious what others would say

I'm making an updated plan for the kids and myself. My family doc would like the boys off of 5-htp and GABBA. that said when I reported to him what happened when I slowly pulled it, he said for me to go back to my original plan and he was impressed with what I could do. I understand his original concerns though, so I want to support them more with cell salts and FEs.

When DS1 is off of 5-htp this is what happens:

he is depressed and anxious

it is really hard for him to bounce back from an upset

transitions are much harder, especially transitioning to sleep

he gets ocd about poking/pinching his brother's cheeks and that need started to progress into his newborn sister's

he started sucking his thumb for comfort

When DS2 goes off GABA

his natural stubbornness gets worse

he withholds using the bathroom and runs in circles to ignore his feelings

he refuses to eat many things (he never eats veggies)

the audio center of his brain gets haywire so he has a hard time hearing, he gets loud and screachy and eventually he becomes even less clear

DS2 struggles with some of the 5-htp removal symptoms, while DS1 does the same when off GABA

I was thinking of giving both the 5 phosphates, bioplasma and calc fluor (for teeth support)

I was thinking of continuing with the 5 phosphates, bioplasma and calc fluor (my teeth are hurting me)

will 5 phosphates help me with anemic issues?

for baby girl:

she is reacting to a lot and is now sleeping poorly - I'm exhausted

calc phos - for wanting to nurse all the time and vomiting easily

nat phos - for colic

kali mur - (maybe use acutely??) would this help for restless sleep?? she goes to sleep but wakes up really easily - only when food reacting, which she is clearly doing, she has ezcema all over her legs (I think she is reacting to my sals)

silica - my family doc recommends that I use silica cells salts rather than silica homeopathic 30c remedy for her daily - what is the difference? I don't do everything he says. I want to understand how I would use them differently.

My next step is to focus on Australian Bush FEs. I will write that up on a FE thread which I will link.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> sunny - I work on the most acute things, while bolstering the basics. Thus, acute stuff, plus bioplasma and 5 phosphates for me. I've worked on these for the boys and myself at the same time. I tend to make a plan for all of us at one time.
> 
> curious what others would say
> 
> I'm making an updated plan for the kids and myself. My family doc would like the boys off of 5-htp and GABBA. that said when I reported to him what happened when I slowly pulled it, he said for me to go back to my original plan and he was impressed with what I could do. I understand his original concerns though, so I want to support them more with cell salts and FEs.
> 
> When DS1 is off of 5-htp this is what happens:
> 
> he is depressed and anxious
> 
> it is really hard for him to bounce back from an upset
> 
> transitions are much harder, especially transitioning to sleep
> 
> he gets ocd about poking/pinching his brother's cheeks and that need started to progress into his newborn sister's
> 
> he started sucking his thumb for comfort
> 
> When DS2 goes off GABA
> 
> his natural stubbornness gets worse
> 
> he withholds using the bathroom and runs in circles to ignore his feelings
> 
> he refuses to eat many things (he never eats veggies)
> 
> the audio center of his brain gets haywire so he has a hard time hearing, he gets loud and screachy and eventually he becomes even less clear
> 
> DS2 struggles with some of the 5-htp removal symptoms, while DS1 does the same when off GABA
> 
> I was thinking of giving both the 5 phosphates, bioplasma and calc fluor (for teeth support)
> 
> I was thinking of continuing with the 5 phosphates, bioplasma and calc fluor (my teeth are hurting me)
> 
> will 5 phosphates help me with anemic issues?
> 
> alternating calc phos and ferrum phos is the best bet for anemia, so yes. Five phos can be a great help.
> 
> for baby girl:
> 
> she is reacting to a lot and is now sleeping poorly - I'm exhausted
> 
> calc phos - for wanting to nurse all the time and vomiting easily
> 
> nat phos - for colic
> 
> kali mur - (maybe use acutely??) would this help for restless sleep?? she goes to sleep but wakes up really easily - only when food reacting, which she is clearly doing, she has ezcema all over her legs (I think she is reacting to my sals)
> 
> I'd do kali phos for sleeping issues. look at calc, kali and nat sulph for eczema.
> 
> silica - my family doc recommends that I use silica cells salts rather than silica homeopathic 30c remedy for her daily - what is the difference? I don't do everything he says. I want to understand how I would use them differently.
> 
> the salt is more foundational, more broad spectrum and more slow acting. It's also physiological as opposed to energetic. All remedies can have a physiological impact as part of the shift, but these are actually aiming to shift the physiology. I'd also guess it's because if you don't have a good match a lower potency may give the benefits without the risks. That's how many think anyway.
> 
> My next step is to focus on Australian Bush FEs. I will write that up on a FE thread which I will link.


I love love love the bush flowers. they are probably the most powerful (though I hesitate to use that word) of the flowers. They are brilliant and I've seen some pretty awesome things with them. I'd love to see what you come up with.

As far as the PP, my best advice is to start with what's right in front of you. With salts it can be easiest to start with the issue that's the most glaring. In your example I'd start with you. Dh also seems pretty clear, so I'd play with that too.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Thank you both! I appreciate the input.

Firewithin - Normally, I am a "make a plan" type of girl and would research all three of us at once and just dive right in. I'm definitely more of a try it first and ask questions later person when I feel the risk is pretty low (which I feel is the case with cell salts). However, this darn energy level issue is zapping all my spark and go-get-'em and pro-activeness...









Panserborne - I guess that answers that question, huh?







I really don't feel like I have the energy to research a bunch of issues right now, so I will re-read my book and the 1800homeopathy site and JUST focus on my energy issues. Once I get that figured out, then the rest will probably fall into place. My first time through, I had my DD reading alongside me (one distraction) and my own thoughts were greatly scattered thinking of EVERY ailment any of us has ever had.









I had mild asthma in my 20s (illness-induced), which I managed to get under control to the point of not needing any meds any longer (by getting healthier in general). Until the big fires here in 2003 and 2007 (my 30s), I didn't have any symptoms nor take any asthma meds. In 2003, I had to call in an emergency inhaler prescription and we were staying in a place away from the heavy flames/smoke. I was just unable to breathe correctly and the city was in complete chaos (no time to contact an alternative healer nor investigate other options; the pharmacy and doctor's office were rather lenient at that time). In 2007, I only needed a few puffs of an inhaler and mostly just laid around with zero energy until the air cleared. My DD was out of school for a week due to the air quality and thank goodness because I was completely unable to walk her to/from school (half-mile each way). Well, I feel pretty much just like that right now, except we haven't had any smoke or fires, but I was sick and it involved a cough. During my first reading of the cell salt book, I "saw" anemia because I had those issues when I was in my late teens and that also causes very low energy. Just last night, though, when I was massaging a homemade salve into my chest and upper back (which gives quite a bit of relief for the cough and tightness), I thought about the fires and my breathing challenges.

So, I am about to order the set of salts and figure out a plan for asthma-related low energy. When I am feeling better, I won't feel so overwhelmed and I can get DH back to "normal". Then, I can make a family plan and go forward. Thanks Ladies! I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## FireWithin

brought back the FE thread

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1030396/flower-essences-support-thread/40#post_16171466

sunny - actually I agree with Panser on how to approach this.

I think my approach is now different, now that I am a few steps into learning about cell salts. I was exactly where you are not too long ago. When I had the mental energy and desire to really delve into them, I read through the book and took notes on each salt. Each page had its own notes. i just wrote down the main strengths of the salt, and anything that I felt was pertinent to my family.

So now, when I am ready to revamp my approach and have the physical and mental time, I flip through my notebook, brainstorming what I see that fits and writing down different ideas for each family member. It works for me where I am at.

I still have a long way to go though. I don't have a deep understanding of them though.


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> sunny - I work on the most acute things, while bolstering the basics. Thus, acute stuff, plus bioplasma and 5 phosphates for me. I've worked on these for the boys and myself at the same time. I tend to make a plan for all of us at one time.
> 
> curious what others would say
> 
> I'm making an updated plan for the kids and myself. My family doc would like the boys off of 5-htp and GABBA. that said when I reported to him what happened when I slowly pulled it, he said for me to go back to my original plan and he was impressed with what I could do. I understand his original concerns though, so I want to support them more with cell salts and FEs.
> 
> When DS1 is off of 5-htp this is what happens:
> 
> he is depressed and anxious
> 
> it is really hard for him to bounce back from an upset
> 
> transitions are much harder, especially transitioning to sleep
> 
> he gets ocd about poking/pinching his brother's cheeks and that need started to progress into his newborn sister's
> 
> he started sucking his thumb for comfort
> 
> When DS2 goes off GABA
> 
> his natural stubbornness gets worse
> 
> he withholds using the bathroom and runs in circles to ignore his feelings
> 
> he refuses to eat many things (he never eats veggies)
> 
> the audio center of his brain gets haywire so he has a hard time hearing, he gets loud and screachy and eventually he becomes even less clear
> 
> DS2 struggles with some of the 5-htp removal symptoms, while DS1 does the same when off GABA
> 
> I was thinking of giving both the 5 phosphates, bioplasma and calc fluor (for teeth support)
> 
> I was thinking of continuing with the 5 phosphates, bioplasma and calc fluor (my teeth are hurting me)
> 
> will 5 phosphates help me with anemic issues?
> 
> alternating calc phos and ferrum phos is the best bet for anemia, so yes. Five phos can be a great help.
> 
> great, have been on 5 phos for a while. I think I am seeing an improvement in my emotional health - beyond what 5-htp is doing for me Pendulum has had me on sepia 200c for a while.
> 
> for baby girl:
> 
> she is reacting to a lot and is now sleeping poorly - I'm exhausted
> 
> calc phos - for wanting to nurse all the time and vomiting easily
> 
> nat phos - for colic
> 
> kali mur - (maybe use acutely??) would this help for restless sleep?? she goes to sleep but wakes up really easily - only when food reacting, which she is clearly doing, she has ezcema all over her legs (I think she is reacting to my sals)
> 
> I'd do kali phos for sleeping issues. look at calc, kali and nat sulph for eczema.
> 
> thanks
> 
> silica - my family doc recommends that I use silica cells salts rather than silica homeopathic 30c remedy for her daily - what is the difference? I don't do everything he says. I want to understand how I would use them differently.
> 
> the salt is more foundational, more broad spectrum and more slow acting. It's also physiological as opposed to energetic. All remedies can have a physiological impact as part of the shift, but these are actually aiming to shift the physiology. I'd also guess it's because if you don't have a good match a lower potency may give the benefits without the risks. That's how many think anyway.
> 
> you know - sometimes it is so tricky to butt (but??) heads with a md. Building a relationship with him has been difficult. He is a homeopath, grew up with a pendulum, but he rarely talks to me about homeopathy and never guides me (wondering if he is trying not to step on my homeopath's toes). He just sometimes confirms what i am doing. He was shocked that I had already picked out a remedy for my 9 week old and asked me what I was seeing to do so. he is a bit freaked out by my biochemic approach. This is a long winded way to say that I think he recommended the silica cell salt because he doesn't know me well, and hasn't taken the case himself, so he wants the situation to be safe.
> 
> thanks for the clarifying. I mostly understood the difference, but when he recommended me to switch, I started to doubt myself.
> 
> My next step is to focus on Australian Bush FEs. I will write that up on a FE thread which I will link.
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love the bush flowers. they are probably the most powerful (though I hesitate to use that word) of the flowers. They are brilliant and I've seen some pretty awesome things with them. I'd love to see what you come up with.
> 
> brought back the old FE thread ; )
> 
> As far as the PP, my best advice is to start with what's right in front of you. With salts it can be easiest to start with the issue that's the most glaring. In your example I'd start with you. Dh also seems pretty clear, so I'd play with that too.
Click to expand...

thanks so much for your insight.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I ordered the Biochemic book, 11 cell salts (already have ferrum phos from local hfs), and bioplasma (have just a tiny bit left from local hfs) from 1800homeopathy. Took me forever to decide if I also wanted to get one of several "asthma" combinations. Ultimately, I decided not to, and to just work with the individual cell salts. Now I wait.... I wonder how long it will take...


----------



## Panserbjorne

single salts are more fun anyway AND you can make any of the combos with them....so you're in the right place! For energy the standard is calc phos or kali phos, but I'd just stick with the biochemic phosphates until you can get your skills more honed. Bioplasma would also be a reasonable place to start. This will just recalibrate things and then you'll have a better idea on how to proceed....my two cents anyway.


----------



## craft_media_hero

Hi sorry if I missed this upthread, but I see that there are two Biochemic Handbooks, one by Schuessler and one by Chapman and Perry. Could someone on this thread direct me to which book would be most practical for a newb to implement? Thanks!


----------



## mimi!

I am interested in a good book recommendation too, but for a book that is written in the common vernacular. I can not 'translate' our issues from that which was written in the 1880s. Any ideas?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craft_media_hero*
> 
> Hi sorry if I missed this upthread, but I see that there are two Biochemic Handbooks, one by Schuessler and one by Chapman and Perry. Could someone on this thread direct me to which book would be most practical for a newb to implement? Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mimi!*
> 
> I am interested in a good book recommendation too, but for a book that is written in the common vernacular. I can not 'translate' our issues from that which was written in the 1880s. Any ideas?


I'm working off my phone, so I will link later...but I did list a few earlier in the thread. You may find them before I can.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

This is one of the ones Panser recommended in this thread:

Homeopathic Cell Salt Remedies by Lennon and Rolfe (I got it through Amazon.)

She also recommended the Biochemic book that is on 1800homeopathy.com. I find it through the cell salts link on the left-hand side.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mom61508

Gosh I've been slacking with cell salts lately! Just caught up with the thread  So much great info I've been missing glad this thread is still going strong!!!!!!


----------



## Panserbjorne

okay, in addition to those that sunnysandiegan posted, David Card's book is very basic, practical and modern. Not the facial analysis one-though that's okay. It's not going to help too much when you have a sick kid. As a practitioner I don't even love it.

Another that is decent is Skye Weintraub's.

For basic those are the four I'd suggest. Moving beyond that there are others, but they're going to have that archaic language to them as well.


----------



## craft_media_hero

Okay, thanks for that.

One more question, what is the difference between the cell salt preparations available for sale versus just umm eating silica or calcium carbonate or the like? Soooo, if I have some silica laying around (we use it for pottery and ditto w/ some of the other salts), can we just eat minute amounts of that? Or is there smth in the commercial preparations that makes it easier for your body to assimilate?

Thanks, and sorry if I'm way off base . . .


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I just re-read that section in Lennon and Rolfe's book earlier today.

Several issues:

1. Only the best grade of minerals is used from natural sources. Craft grade is usually not even close.

2. In the first step of the manufacturing process, the minerals are ground by hand -- a process which takes at least 200 hours.

3. Further processing refines the salts down to very minute size particles (dust) and then is vaporized. At this point, the vaporized mineral substance is added to the milk sugar in the controlled potencies. The term triturated is used throughout the book (and other places). It isn't just quantity but also the size of the minerals that allow the cells to be able to use them.

This is just from reading. Others have more practical usage. My cell salt order is being processed and I have limited experience thus far.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> I just re-read that section in Lennon and Rolfe's book earlier today.
> 
> Several issues:
> 
> 1. Only the best grade of minerals is used from natural sources. Craft grade is usually not even close.
> 
> 2. In the first step of the manufacturing process, the minerals are ground by hand -- a process which takes at least 200 hours.
> 
> 3. Further processing refines the salts down to very minute size particles (dust) and then is vaporized. At this point, the vaporized mineral substance is added to the milk sugar in the controlled potencies. The term triturated is used throughout the book (and other places). It isn't just quantity but also the size of the minerals that allow the cells to be able to use them.
> 
> This is just from reading. Others have more practical usage. My cell salt order is being processed and I have limited experience thus far.


yup.


----------



## craft_media_hero

Ah, I see! I remember in college when I'd take my dd to the clay studio and she would eat the clay (I think every kid that came in there had to taste it) and my instructor smiling and just saying, hey it's good for you . . . 

Thanks a lot, and I am learning so much from this thread. I am going to start out slow and see if our HFS has the Bioplasma for the whole family, then narrow down which book I want and go from there.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craft_media_hero*
> 
> Ah, I see! I remember in college when I'd take my dd to the clay studio and she would eat the clay (I think every kid that came in there had to taste it) and my instructor smiling and just saying, hey it's good for you . . .
> 
> Thanks a lot, and I am learning so much from this thread. I am going to start out slow and see if our HFS has the Bioplasma for the whole family, then narrow down which book I want and go from there.


clay IS good for you and I always have several pounds in our house! It's just different. You aren't really getting nutrient transfer from clays.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanyalynn*
> 
> My new order of cell salts arrived, so I have all 12 again, so I'm starting to work on my dog again. From a page or two ago--his anal gland is still inflamed (qualifies as an abscess?)--never got back to normal after the initial, fast swelling/pain (2-3 weeks ago?), the resulting trip to the vet helped a bit, but now he's in this fluctuating situation--not as painful/irritated as before, but really not normal.
> 
> kali mur (I wasn't sure if there was pus now or not, last visit to the vet said no, but that was a couple weeks ago) -- hasn't done anything all day so I'm abandoning it
> 
> Re-read my booklet, going to try alternating silica (help ripen the abscess and discharge contents) and calc sulph ("checks the weakening drain of suppuration too long continued, eg abcesses which will not heal readily" from my booklet)...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> calc fluor is excellent for glandular issues. I would certainly add that in to the equation. I would probably start with that and silica, personally.


Well, this turns out to be a good lesson in making sure you're addressing the right problem. Went to the new vet, the swelling was a seroma (a pocket of clear fluid, not a cancerous -oma), best guess is that the swelling from the original infected anal gland, which was probably addressed by the antibiotics a few weeks ago, caused a pocket nearby to form, and liquid has been accumulating since. Doc thinks it's highly unlikely that fluid won't re-fill the pocket (she drained a lot today, it wasn't infected or weird, but clearly uncomfortable to the poor dog), so most likely surgery later this week to put in a drain and physically close up the pocket.

I'm going to see if anything jumps out at me from the cell salt book--wonder if the one that's about relaxed tissues (calc fluor? need to go check) would help now. But surgery seems likely.


----------



## tanyalynn

Well ya know, silica and calc fluor still seem like the best bets, though now I can see why a bit better. Really not taking bets that they actually help (be nice to avoid surgery) but it's easy to do.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

You are farther along in the learning process than I, but I am just wondering if perhaps focusing on the clear discharge might help? I forget which cell salt that is, maybe one of the ones you are already administrating.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanyalynn*
> 
> Well ya know, silica and calc fluor still seem like the best bets, though now I can see why a bit better. Really not taking bets that they actually help (be nice to avoid surgery) but it's easy to do.


yup.


----------



## tanyalynn

Well, I was too late and too slow. Gave him 2 doses of silica & calc fluor last night and 1 this morning, but when he was turning around just a minute ago I looked and already, that pocket has refilled quite a bit (feels sorta like a water balloon you're just starting to fill, pretty weird).


----------



## chlobo

Ok, don't laugh. My cat has inflammation of the liver. Is there a cell salt that might help that?


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chlobo*
> 
> Ok, don't laugh. My cat has inflammation of the liver.


If I can go "blah blah blah" about my dog's ANAL GLAND, you can certainly ask about your cat's liver. And as sunnysandiegan mentioned--what does your cat eat? Though I hear cats are pickier about changing food anyway.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd probably do nat sulph on it's own for that one.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

My order arrived from 1800Homeopathy!!!! SO excited!!! It's the little things in life that make me happy.


----------



## gabbyraja

glutathione - Ever since PB suggested this for me I've been trying to look into it. One site I found sold glutathione suppositories. hey said it was widely known that it is of no use orally. Is this right? I don't want to pay for it orally if it won't help, but I don't want to use a suppository... well... for any reason, if I don't have to.


----------



## Panserbjorne

That's what many of the studies say, however I can personally attest to the fact that that is rubbish. I'm sure you could ask for input from others that have used it orally and seen big changes. I believe some have posted about it. I've seen it in action in many situations myself and only use it orally.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Now that I have my cell salts in front of me, I need some help, please....

First, my fatigue is no longer the most acute symptom (still there, but not as overwhelming).

Brief background:

Back the week before Christmas, I had a fever (101-102) for 4.5 days (when it was gone, it was gone, never came back), body aches (still have some off and on, not severe anymore), and a cough.

My most acute symptom right now is this darn cough. It has changed in nature, too. Nearly all the cell salts mention coughs. How do I choose????

My chest feels tight sometimes. I have a near-constant need to clear my throat (or cough). It is far worse in the evenings, but this morning during my qigong class ( two hours of constant gentle movement with a lot of breathwork) it was really bad, too. The room was heated and our house is not (mild climate-high 60s/low 70s today), so I am not sure if it was the movement, breathing, or dry warmth???

I have a history of illness-induced asthma and a cough is one symptom of mild asthma.

The chart in the 1800homeopathy brochure shows 8 of the 12 salts address colds, etc. One of them is Ferr phos and I was already taking that for my fatigue. Didn't address the cough. So, that narrows it down to 7: Calc sulph, Kali mur, Kali sulph, Mag phos, Nat mur, Nat sulph, and Silica.

I haven't coughed up any discharge in several days, so I don't know the color. When I was coughing it up, it was a different kind of cough, but it was clear to whitish.

Please advise me.....

Santa brought my DD Band Hero for the Wii and I wanna sing!!!!


----------



## gabbyraja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> have used it orally and seen big changes.


Could I persuade you to expand on what changes you've seen?


----------



## bluets

for a cough that long (becoming chronic), i resort to homeopathy and support with cell salts. in which case, with the cell salts, i would (for myself) naively throw the cough-associated ones at it. ds seems to intuit what he needs (spongia or pulsatilla for his intermittent though long-lasting cough) - i can offer him the little travel kit and he'll pick out what he wants, though he's more of a homeopathy kid, with some bioplasma thrown in, sometimes some homemade elderberry syrup.

if you really want to narrow it down, use a pendulum?

I RAN OUT of the snot related ones over the weekend. what started as a drippy nose is now a sneezy, drippy, post-nasal drip, almost sinus infection icky thing. blech. i've resorted to ascorbate with a 2x daily dose of oregano oil + ACV + zinc - sooner or later, i'll throw up because of that all-in-one-glass combo. i miss my cell salts.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> Now that I have my cell salts in front of me, I need some help, please....
> 
> First, my fatigue is no longer the most acute symptom (still there, but not as overwhelming).
> 
> Brief background:
> 
> Back the week before Christmas, I had a fever (101-102) for 4.5 days (when it was gone, it was gone, never came back), body aches (still have some off and on, not severe anymore), and a cough.
> 
> My most acute symptom right now is this darn cough. It has changed in nature, too. Nearly all the cell salts mention coughs. How do I choose????
> 
> My chest feels tight sometimes. I have a near-constant need to clear my throat (or cough). It is far worse in the evenings, but this morning during my qigong class ( two hours of constant gentle movement with a lot of breathwork) it was really bad, too. The room was heated and our house is not (mild climate-high 60s/low 70s today), so I am not sure if it was the movement, breathing, or dry warmth???
> 
> I have a history of illness-induced asthma and a cough is one symptom of mild asthma.
> 
> The chart in the 1800homeopathy brochure shows 8 of the 12 salts address colds, etc. One of them is Ferr phos and I was already taking that for my fatigue. Didn't address the cough. So, that narrows it down to 7: Calc sulph, Kali mur, Kali sulph, Mag phos, Nat mur, Nat sulph, and Silica.
> 
> I haven't coughed up any discharge in several days, so I don't know the color. When I was coughing it up, it was a different kind of cough, but it was clear to whitish.
> 
> Please advise me.....
> 
> Santa brought my DD Band Hero for the Wii and I wanna sing!!!!


I'd be focused on kali mur or nat sulph pending any more information.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabbyraja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> have used it orally and seen big changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Could I persuade you to expand on what changes you've seen?
Click to expand...

immediate mental clarity, cessation of symptoms in moderate to severe acute illness, ability to sleep in people with caffeine intolerance, minimized detox symptoms (improved liver function), reduction by significant amounts in under eye circles, rashes clearing etc. etc. etc. Honestly, it works very well orally, but I have never used anything but a very high grade. I can't vouch for what you get in the health food store.


----------



## gabbyraja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gabbyraja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> have used it orally and seen big changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Could I persuade you to expand on what changes you've seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> immediate mental clarity, cessation of symptoms in moderate to severe acute illness, ability to sleep in people with caffeine intolerance, minimized detox symptoms (improved liver function), reduction by significant amounts in under eye circles, rashes clearing etc. etc. etc. Honestly, it works very well orally, but I have never used anything but a very high grade. I can't vouch for what you get in the health food store.
Click to expand...

Aha, so expanding on that, 1. where do you get yours?, and 2. any improvement in food allergies and/or other roots of illness, or just in visible symptoms? (if that makes sense)


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Thanks bluets!

I have very little personal experience with a pendulum, but I am open to trying it. I have a friend who uses one regularly in her healing practice and for herself/family. She's used it with me several times and I've seen her use it with others. That is the extent of my experience. I don't own one, but I think I can use a variety of things as one. I have a particular necklace that has a clear quartz and two rose quartz stones that is the closest item I can think of to use. (Y-style necklace, stones drop in a line versus around the necklace.) My friend has 'blessed' this necklace. (Take my term lightly; I don't know what to call what she did/said.) Do you think this would work?

Or, shall I use a piece of string or twine or ribbon and add a charm or ring of some kind to it and use that?

I also know I have to ask very specific yes or no type questions. My friend also confirms what is "yes" and "no" at the beginning. Any other tips?


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Panserbjorne - What further information would be helpful? I'm still so new to this that I don't know what info is most pertinent. Why did a cough have to be my first "issue" to resolve????







I was hoping for something simple and clear-cut!!!! Ha!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabbyraja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gabbyraja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> have used it orally and seen big changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Could I persuade you to expand on what changes you've seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> immediate mental clarity, cessation of symptoms in moderate to severe acute illness, ability to sleep in people with caffeine intolerance, minimized detox symptoms (improved liver function), reduction by significant amounts in under eye circles, rashes clearing etc. etc. etc. Honestly, it works very well orally, but I have never used anything but a very high grade. I can't vouch for what you get in the health food store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha, so expanding on that, 1. where do you get yours?, and 2. any improvement in food allergies and/or other roots of illness, or just in visible symptoms? (if that makes sense)
Click to expand...

I use designs for health brand.

It helps with the burden on the liver the allergies produces, or an inherent inability to detoxify. It won't really address the reason they're reacting, just make them more comfortable while they do. My two cents.

There are also many things that can look like food allergies, that are just a result of a slow detox process. That can be environmental or a result of another process.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> Panserbjorne - What further information would be helpful? I'm still so new to this that I don't know what info is most pertinent. Why did a cough have to be my first "issue" to resolve????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for something simple and clear-cut!!!! Ha!


discharge color and quality (when it happens) when things flare, what makes them worse or better, other symptoms that pop up, how the cough happens(in spasms? continuously?) and the quality of the cough (wet, dry, barking, hacking.) Don't worry...you start learning what's important!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> Or, shall I use a piece of string or twine or ribbon and add a charm or ring of some kind to it and use that?
> 
> I also know I have to ask very specific yes or no type questions. My friend also confirms what is "yes" and "no" at the beginning. Any other tips?


You can. It's best (for most) to have a connection to the tool. That's why some use a ring or necklace they've been wearing. Then just start playing. Ask what's yes, and then, what's no. Then ask questions. I often invert the question to see if I get the opposite answer as well.

It's a process, so just keep playing and see how it feels to you! Best case, post the question and then test each salt separately, holding it in your hand as you test. I find that a concrete object (the bottle of cell salts, a remedy etc) is more helpful-especially in the beginning.

I'm sure others will have tips, but it's a great way to start working with a pendulum.


----------



## craft_media_hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> Or, shall I use a piece of string or twine or ribbon and add a charm or ring of some kind to it and use that?
> 
> I also know I have to ask very specific yes or no type questions. My friend also confirms what is "yes" and "no" at the beginning. Any other tips?
> 
> 
> 
> You can. It's best (for most) to have a connection to the tool. That's why some use a ring or necklace they've been wearing. Then just start playing. Ask what's yes, and then, what's no. Then ask questions. I often invert the question to see if I get the opposite answer as well.
> 
> It's a process, so just keep playing and see how it feels to you! Best case, post the question and then test each salt separately, holding it in your hand as you test. I find that a concrete object (the bottle of cell salts, a remedy etc) is more helpful-especially in the beginning.
> 
> I'm sure others will have tips, but it's a great way to start working with a pendulum.
Click to expand...

Oooh, ooh, I used a pendulum just yesterday to find something important that was hopelessly lost. It works! I'm glad I read this, though, I don't know if I would've thought to apply the pendulum to finding an appropriate remedy.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Thanks so much!

Pendulum first...so, I will try my necklace. It means something to me. What you said makes sense to me. It also reminded me that I (& my family) do know applied kinesiology (or muscle testing or energy testing; whatever you want to call it). I can have DH help me with that to confirm/support the pendulum results for awhile.

All that about a cough? Really??? LOL I will pay closer attention. Sometimes, though, I don't even really understand what "x" means or would feel like... Does that make sense? For example, I know I have a lot of gunk in my throat because I feel it running down the back of my throat, but my cough seems dry sometimes and I am thirsty and little sips of water help. Does the gunk (mucous?) being wet supercede the dry feeling of the cough?


----------



## FireWithin

I use my pendulum all the time. It's not unusual for me to test6-8 salts at a time, especially for something like a cough.
I prefer something I've worn a while or a specifically made one.

It is no more complicated than how was described.

But:
1: my wants can influence the answer so I need to clear my mind before asking
2. All of my non pendulum made pendulums (necklaces, rings) eventually got clogged with energy. Overnight in salt fixed that.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> All that about a cough? Really??? LOL I will pay closer attention. Sometimes, though, I don't even really understand what "x" means or would feel like... Does that make sense? For example, I know I have a lot of gunk in my throat because I feel it running down the back of my throat, but my cough seems dry sometimes and I am thirsty and little sips of water help. Does the gunk (mucous?) being wet supercede the dry feeling of the cough?


Yup, and yes...that matters. That's a clear modality and there are salts that are better for drinking so you'd look there. And the cough can be dry with thick and tenacious mucus. So you'd look at a dry cough, no expectoration with post nasal drip that is better for drinking. Pay attention to if you're better for hot water, vs cold as that can help. This isn't the beginning of the cough, from what you've said so that plays into it too.


----------



## Panserbjorne

there was a thread around about using a pendulum...where was it?


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> Panserbjorne - What further information would be helpful? I'm still so new to this that I don't know what info is most pertinent. Why did a cough have to be my first "issue" to resolve????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for something simple and clear-cut!!!! Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> discharge color and quality (when it happens) when things flare, what makes them worse or better, other symptoms that pop up, how the cough happens(in spasms? continuously?) and the quality of the cough (wet, dry, barking, hacking.) Don't worry...you start learning what's important!
Click to expand...

Discharge color = clear

DH looked at my tongue and said it looks like it has a grayish film. (He loves me; that's gross! LOL)

Two different types of cough:

1. Daytime = gunk in throat, constantly feel the need to clear throat....frequent, but not spasmodic coughs...even though there is wet stuff, my throat feels dry and sips of water help.

2. Late evening/bedtime = more intense version of #1 and, if I understand spasms (uncontrollable fits? semi-convulsive?), spasmodic. Water helps if I can stop coughing long enough to drink any. Chest feels tight and rubbing my homemade salve helps the most so far (with chest and coughing, but the coughing just lessens enough to drink sips of water, which helps more).

Other symptoms that pop up: headache, chest feels tight, get VERY tired.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Oooooh, I got chills when I read what you wrote while I was typing. This is beginning to make more sense and "click"!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> for a cough that long (becoming chronic), i resort to homeopathy and support with cell salts. in which case, with the cell salts, i would (for myself) naively throw the cough-associated ones at it. .


it's not necessarily naive! There's a great combo used in many different countries that does just that. It's biocombination number 6-cough, cold and catarrh. It has Ferr Phos, Kali Mur, Mag Phos, Nat Mur and Nat Sulph. It's a great combo and this time of year it's hard to keep in stock!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Due to kidney issues, I avoid cold drinks (room temp water for me or warmer). I "feel" like hot water would feel better. Maybe I should try it, eh?


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Okay, I am off to read and test and figure this out. Thanks for the tips Panserbjorne!!! I appreciate your time and energy!


----------



## gabbyraja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> There are also many things that can look like food allergies, that are just a result of a slow detox process. That can be environmental or a result of another process.


Oh how I would love to pick your brain further on my/my kids' issues. I wish I could afford competent help, such as yours.  I'll try not to take advantage, but if you'd care to expand on this any further, I would be your willing and attentive student! I'm off to bed. Thank you!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Okay, I read through all the references to coughs in Lennon & Rolfe's book and found 5 possibilities. Then, I read the brochure 1800homeopathy sent with my order and two salts came up (one of the five above + a different one). Lastly, I quickly flipped through the Biochemic Handbook I had ordered with the cell salts and one cell salt rang clear. The only overlapping cell salt in all three references is kali mur, so I am starting there. I'll work with the pendulum once DD is settled in bed and the cat has calmed down and DH is available for muscle testing back-up. It is a bit crazy around here right now! LOL


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> I use my pendulum all the time. It's not unusual for me to test6-8 salts at a time, especially for something like a cough.
> I prefer something I've worn a while or a specifically made one.
> 
> It is no more complicated than how was described.
> 
> But:
> 1: my wants can influence the answer so I need to clear my mind before asking
> 2. All of my non pendulum made pendulums (necklaces, rings) eventually got clogged with energy. Overnight in salt fixed that.


In the plethora of posts in a short amount of time, I missed this one before. Thank you!

I asked DH to help me do muscle testing on all the cell salts. He doesn't believe in it and I am not 100% committed to it, either, but he agreed to help me. I have 10 Luyties cell salts (one was out of stock) and 1 Hyland's cell salt (ferrum phos) and a Hyland's Bioplasma and a Luyties Bioplasma. Interesting results. Six cell salts and the Luyties Bioplasma tested good for me. The Hyland's did not. We had been taking that throughout our illnesses and only DD obtained relief with it. The kali mur did not test good for me, either. (ETA: I had just taken it, though, a few minutes earlier.) Honestly, I didn't feel too confident in any of this, so I didn't write anything down. But, I did start with those that tested "good" for my pendulum session.

I used my necklace. I took a moment to sit quietly and breathe before beginning and said to myself, "I release all that no longer serves me." Then I asked to be shown a "yes" answer. Nothing. So, I asked to be shown a "no" answer. A slight back-and-forth movement. Hmph. I changed locations, bringing everything with me to our bedroom, where I meditate. Again, I closed my eyes and took some cleansing breaths. Then, I invited my angels and guides to assist me and asked again for a "yes" answer. This time I got a circular movement. When I asked for a "no" answer, I got a back-and-forth motion (stronger than before). Okay, good. I held one bottle and asked, "Will ______ (cell salt) help heal the condition that is causing my cough?" Six were clearly "no" and one was a clear "yes". The rest were ambiguous. I changed my question a bit. I re-asked for "yes" and "no" indications. I have no idea. The one that came up as "yes" was mag phos and I decided it wouldn't hurt to take it, so I did.

In fact, since these cell salts have arrived this afternoon, I have taken four each of: nat mur (first one I thought of; no idea why), kali mur (based on reading), and mag phos (based on pendulum). They were spaced out over 6-7 hours. For the current time of night (10:30 pm), I *am* doing better...defined as less coughing compared to other nights recently. And, now, I am going to bed. I need more practice and that's okay. Tomorrow is another day.









I welcome any tips or links, especially for learning to use the pendulum tool, and for cough analysis. Thanks!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> for a cough that long (becoming chronic), i resort to homeopathy and support with cell salts. in which case, with the cell salts, i would (for myself) naively throw the cough-associated ones at it. .
> 
> 
> 
> it's not necessarily naive! There's a great combo used in many different countries that does just that. It's biocombination number 6-cough, cold and catarrh. It has Ferr Phos, Kali Mur, Mag Phos, Nat Mur and Nat Sulph. It's a great combo and this time of year it's hard to keep in stock!
Click to expand...

Okay, I missed this earlier, too. This is quite curious!!!! I ended up taking 3 of these 5 since my cell salts arrived this afternoon, plus I took Ferr phos earlier today and have been taking it for a couple days. So, that only leaves one more: Nat sulph. As I understand it, these won't do any harm if I take something my body doesn't need, so I'm taking this one before I go to bed. My bases are covered for today and I can start over fresh in the morning.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> In fact, since these cell salts have arrived this afternoon, I have taken four each of: nat mur (first one I thought of; no idea why), kali mur (based on reading), and mag phos (based on pendulum). They were spaced out over 6-7 hours. For the current time of night (10:30 pm), I *am* doing better...defined as less coughing compared to other nights recently. And, now, I am going to bed. I need more practice and that's okay. Tomorrow is another day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome any tips or links, especially for learning to use the pendulum tool, and for cough analysis. Thanks!


curious - that's usually the order i would expect for a cold with a cough. sneezy and sniffly (like me yesterday) - nat mur. sniffly, not sneezy, almost sinusitis - kali mur. mag phos for spasmodic coughing. ferr phos for headache from sinus pain (and to rebuild blood cells).

heh - ascorbate kicked butt yesterday. woke up this morning not feeling so sneezy-sniffly. now i am just in that "almost sneezy" - the kind where the sneeze sits at the bridge of your nose and doesn't come out. not only do i still not have cell salts (they've at least been ordered) but i ran out of homeopathic nat mur and the local place doesn't have it either.

my wicked concoction of supplements and herbal tincture... well, not such a good idea as a chaser to my birthday cake. especially after hitting bowel tolerance on that ascorbate. the cake tasted better going down.  why do i do stupid sh*t to myself?


----------



## Panserbjorne

In my experience you generally won't muscle test positive to something that you just took. Until you need to take it again, that is. That can be your barometer. You can reframe the question and get good answers, but it does take practice.

You can also test groups of things. For instance you can hold all the salts in #6 and have dh test you as a combination instead of individually. Sometimes a certain remedy/salt/flower/thing can be no on it's own but a yes with something else. For instance I tested a child who had just had a seizure on a remedy yesterday and it was not a great fit, but I knew it was. I then got an additional remedy (one to organize the nervous system) to give along with the initial choice (meant to interface the right and left brain) and that was a knock it out of the park combo. He began smiling and cooing after taking them together. So that particular blend was more than the sum of it's parts, which can happen.

IME Hylands will never test better than Luyties (just like Nelson's Bach flowers will never test higher than FES healing herbs brand.) Some companies are just higher quality. If you then pit bestmade and seroyal against hylands and luyties I'd bet you'd see a clear hierarchy. Again, therapeutic quality vs. OTC. We've spent a lot of time in our practice playing and testing brands against each other in a variety of ways. Brand does matter. However for coughs and colds Hylands will be fine, so it's not like they're useless.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> heh - ascorbate kicked butt yesterday. woke up this morning not feeling so sneezy-sniffly. now i am just in that "almost sneezy" - the kind where the sneeze sits at the bridge of your nose and doesn't come out. not only do i still not have cell salts (they've at least been ordered) but i ran out of homeopathic nat mur and the local place doesn't have it either.
> 
> my wicked concoction of supplements and herbal tincture... well, not such a good idea as a chaser to my birthday cake. especially after hitting bowel tolerance on that ascorbate. the cake tasted better going down.  why do i do stupid sh*t to myself?


Because you're a healer. You do the stupid sh*t as part of blazing the path so that you can make sure others don't. This way you have stories to back you up and burn it into their memory too. LOL.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> In fact, since these cell salts have arrived this afternoon, I have taken four each of: nat mur (first one I thought of; no idea why), kali mur (based on reading), and mag phos (based on pendulum). They were spaced out over 6-7 hours. For the current time of night (10:30 pm), I *am* doing better...defined as less coughing compared to other nights recently. And, now, I am going to bed. I need more practice and that's okay. Tomorrow is another day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome any tips or links, especially for learning to use the pendulum tool, and for cough analysis. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> curious - that's usually the order i would expect for a cold with a cough. sneezy and sniffly (like me yesterday) - nat mur. sniffly, not sneezy, almost sinusitis - kali mur. mag phos for spasmodic coughing. ferr phos for headache from sinus pain (and to rebuild blood cells).
> 
> heh - ascorbate kicked butt yesterday. woke up this morning not feeling so sneezy-sniffly. now i am just in that "almost sneezy" - the kind where the sneeze sits at the bridge of your nose and doesn't come out. not only do i still not have cell salts (they've at least been ordered) but i ran out of homeopathic nat mur and the local place doesn't have it either.
> 
> my wicked concoction of supplements and herbal tincture... well, not such a good idea as a chaser to my birthday cake. especially after hitting bowel tolerance on that ascorbate. the cake tasted better going down.  why do i do stupid sh*t to myself?
Click to expand...

This is really fun!!!







Not the being sick part, but discovering my own ability to heal myself.

I was taking Reacta-C and EmergenC to bowel tolerance, starting either when DH brought the original mild cold home (early Dec) or when DD came down with a moderate illness (mid-Dec). We were all taking D3 in higher than usual doses, as well. DD & I took elderberry syrup, as well. Maybe I missed the ideal time to start all this for myself?

In our family, I am the most prone to getting whatever they bring home. If either of them bring something home, the other one doesn't get it more often than they do. DD never had the mild cold DH brought home, but I did. DH never had the rough fever/flu thing DD brought home, but I did. Neither DH nor I had DD's moderate illness, but it turned into the fever/flu thing quickly and I got that.

I don't recall what other supplements I took in December (I've got plenty to choose from...LOL), but I also went out and found Hyland's Bioplasma mid-month. Gave that to all of us every day. It only noticeably helped DD (and it was dramatic and OBVIOUS). It may have helped lessen things for DH (no idea; quite ambiguous). I got zero help from it (and was bummed about that, thinking cell salts weren't for me). I got my first cell salt book in early Jan and last Friday I purchased ferr phos in person. Anemia or related blood issues clicked for me based on my past health history. I didn't want to wait for my Luties order because the utter and complete lack of energy was not being addressed with anything I was already doing and was seriously interfering with my life. I trusted Panserbjorne's assessment of quality and didn't want to buy any more Hyland's than I felt urgently compelled to get right away.

I'm multi-tasking and have forgotten my point here. EEK! I think I wanted to know what y'all do FIRST and what indicators do you notice to trigger that course of action. My point above is I have quite a few tools and am always learning more, but I think I either wait too long to take action or I don't recognize the very beginning signs. Learning which tools to use when is also a skill I can improve.


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanyalynn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chlobo*
> 
> Ok, don't laugh. My cat has inflammation of the liver.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can go "blah blah blah" about my dog's ANAL GLAND, you can certainly ask about your cat's liver. And as sunnysandiegan mentioned--what does your cat eat? Though I hear cats are pickier about changing food anyway.
Click to expand...

Cat was eating Wellness canned food but started to refuse to eat. So at the moment, he's eating "Before Grain" by Merrick. Also canned & grain free (like the other one). I was suspecting that maybe a food allergy might be contributing.

We once had to have our cats anal gland expressed. Wouldn't want to be the tech that drew the short straw on that one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I'd probably do nat sulph on it's own for that one.


Was this in response to my cat?


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> In my experience you generally won't muscle test positive to something that you just took. Until you need to take it again, that is. That can be your barometer. You can reframe the question and get good answers, but it does take practice.
> 
> You can also test groups of things. For instance you can hold all the salts in #6 and have dh test you as a combination instead of individually. Sometimes a certain remedy/salt/flower/thing can be no on it's own but a yes with something else. For instance I tested a child who had just had a seizure on a remedy yesterday and it was not a great fit, but I knew it was. I then got an additional remedy (one to organize the nervous system) to give along with the initial choice (meant to interface the right and left brain) and that was a knock it out of the park combo. He began smiling and cooing after taking them together. So that particular blend was more than the sum of it's parts, which can happen.
> 
> IME Hylands will never test better than Luyties (just like Nelson's Bach flowers will never test higher than FES healing herbs brand.) Some companies are just higher quality. If you then pit bestmade and seroyal against hylands and luyties I'd bet you'd see a clear hierarchy. Again, therapeutic quality vs. OTC. We've spent a lot of time in our practice playing and testing brands against each other in a variety of ways. Brand does matter. However for coughs and colds Hylands will be fine, so it's not like they're useless.


Oh boy. This opens up a LOT! First, we haven't done muscle testing in a couple years and were, therefore, rusty on the details. I never asked a question. I just held the bottle to my chest and DH stood behind me with one hand on my shoulder (of arm holding bottle to my chest) and the other hand on my outstretched wrist. I don't even think I took the time to clear my thoughts or take any cleansing breaths and I definitely didn't "clear the air". Basically, I forgot about fostering a healing space. I did, thankfully, ask DH in advance and wait for his willing cooperation.

Groups of things is an awesome tool to tuck away. Thanks!

I totally get the brand quality issue and was not surprised by that outcome last night. I haven't felt that any of our issues are hardcore enough to warrant therapeutic quality. When I get to some of my core health concerns (kidney tumor, as one example), I may feel differently and will pursue your professional services. I know quite a few local alternative healers, but their 'methods and tool boxes' are quite different from yours.

Second, I realized sometime last night the importance of "right here and now"....ah, that glorious "present" moment.







Some of my questions for the pendulum were specific in many ways, EXCEPT the timing. Our entire muscle testing session was lacking in direction of any kind. Good indicators for ways to improve our uses of both tools.









Third, the cell salts I took last night definitely helped me. I only had one moderate coughing fit when I was falling asleep, which is a HUGE improvement! More importantly, though, all kinds of subtle things have shifted for me. The main one is I woke up easier and earlier, which gave me the opportunity to do my morning breathing and meditating for the first time in a long time. This has had a cascading positive effect for me all morning thus far. DD is on break from school still, so all of my routines are out of whack. Getting this one back is so helpful for many reasons!

Fourth, I practiced with the pendulum again this morning. I used my necklace, cleared the space, and asked specific questions which included "right now". I got "yes" on three cell salts and I took four of each under my tongue: ferr phos, mag phos, and silica. This was after breakfast, which I ate at a decent time for the first time in ages! Hello energy burst/regulator! Before breakfast, I took Reacta-C and Cod Liver Oil (A & D).

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Panserbjorne

I can only speak for myself, but I tend to do cell salts first. Sometimes flowers as well. That's usually all I need. At times I'll follow up with nutrients and a remedy if needed. Sometimes if it's super intense I'll do them all together. I take it on a case by case basis. If the symptoms are looking for flowers, I pay attention. Ditto for salts, nutrients and remedies. When you start learning how these things feel, then your body begins to communicate what it wants. I know that sounds deeply mystical, but it's not. You'll begin to feel it-it's not really describable. It's more a "this seems like a yerba santa cough" or "why don't you grab the kali sulph" than it is an intellectual evaluation, weighing things against each other. At least for me.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chlobo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I'd probably do nat sulph on it's own for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Was this in response to my cat?
Click to expand...

Yes. Poor kitty.

My mother's cat just dislocated BOTH scapulae. Ick. I have her on calc fluor now. Poor kitty.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Ooooooh, another great tip! I didn't even think about doing the cell salts right away. It hasn't sunk in yet that they are nutritional vs energetic. But, if I am understanding you correctly, it doesn't matter. I take flower essences differently than 'supplements'. I reach for those under emotional situations.

I just realized something else. I tend to compartmentalize all these "tools". Not that this is the same, but I recall the challenge I faced emotionally when DH suggested I join facebook. I felt weird because I have a lot of diverse friends. Not only do they not know each (not unusual), but each 'group' didn't even know about the other 'groups' (I'm using that term very, very loosely) I'm friends with. My scrapbooking friends, for example, are VERY typical American women. My JRI friends are practically the opposite. Healer friends are different than either of those. So on and so forth. I didn't really talk about activities I was involved with, with groups of people who wouldn't have any interest. Plus, I have some friends who are extremely religious and some who are atheists. Neither 'group' (they don't actually all know each other in such neat packages) is particularly quiet or shy about their beliefs and I like them all, but I dislike conflict. What a quandry for me! I eventually went for it and everything has worked out fine, but there has been some fall-out. Some people, after learning about my various interests (passively, I don't purposely shove anything in anyone's face), have become less friendly, shall we say. I figure it is all part of the process of life and am not particularly concerned. Just an observation.

So, that strongly correlates to my thought process about different types of tools/modalities in the health field (in my mind). Learning to mix and match may be challenging for me, but I just became aware of it. Awareness is the first step of affecting change, right? It can only get better from here...


----------



## bluets

chlobo - cats puzzle me (and i have 2 of them in my house). they are physiologically different from humans - and i haven't figured out all the differences - so i'm reluctant to supplement with herbs or supplements. btw, there IS a veterinary homeopathic materia medica lurking out there on the internet/amazon somewhere. some vet went through some human materia medica and translated it to animal "behavior". it's not like you can ask your cat if warm water makes it feel better.

and though not cell salts, if you can find it, homeopathic dandelion (Taraxacum) comes to mind. or maybe dandelion flower essence.


----------



## FireWithin

Got DS1 stomach virus. Keeping the pikes at bay with mag phos but don't have much left. Will check out homeopathy.
It's such a beautiful snowday. I want to be out playing.
Oh, and reiki from Intuitive Jamie is helping too.


----------



## FireWithin

All you snow shovelers:

From what I can remember, ferr phos is good for when you feel like you overdid it.

DH was out shoveling for 3 hours. I'm giving him ferr phos regularly.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

My friend who uses a pendulum called me today. We covered a bunch of topics, always do. LOL In there, though, I asked her to help me fine-tune my pendulum use. She wanted to know every single detail of what I did and then she suggested a few things. (She was mostly interested in my "prepwork", as I call it...before even getting started.) For the pendulum, she said eventually we need to know "maybe" and "need more information" along with "yes" and "no" at the beginning. The ones I called "ambiguous" were probably one of those two. She also said what Panserbjorne said, "Sometimes combinations work best." A series of questions or holding them all will help there. She also suggested always asking about dehydration (or will drinking water help?) near the beginning. Lastly, she gave me a new dehydration testing technique. (Dehydration is particularly common here due to our climate. Every healer I know locally talks about it.) You pull the hair on someone's head (DD's or DH's; DH can test me) to see if the muscle holds. She suggested it along with muscle testing, but I have forgotten the connection. We're walking on the beach together next week, so I'll ask her to show me in person for clarification.

Now I have more to work with and I feel like it is time since my symptoms are returning.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> All you snow shovelers:
> 
> From what I can remember, ferr phos is good for when you feel like you overdid it.
> 
> DH was out shoveling for 3 hours. I'm giving him ferr phos regularly.


yup, ferrum and mag phos is what I'm doing!

also...interestingh story. My mother was in a particularly nasty car accident on Monday. I gave her arnica 1m along with emergency essence. I followed with mag phos and kali phos cell salts and had her repeat the arnica 3 times per day, with arnica 6c in water sipped often in between. Also naturalcalm 1 tsp four times a day.

She came into the office Tuesday for some CST and kinesiotape. She said she felt as though nothing had happened. I told her that really it's the following day I'm worried about (today.) That that is when I'd expect the "real" soreness to show up. Her body was kind of a mess, and her neck was compressed by the belt which was bad (given that she has leukemia and the presentation is grossly swollen lymph nodes most noticeably in her neck.)

Anyway, she had instructions to keep up with salts, the remedies (both potencies) and the emergency essence. I called today and she's fine. She said there is no real indication that anything happened. She was struck by someone who ran a stop sign. Her car spun twice before landing on someone's yard. She can't even tell she had an accident. I love love love energy medicine.

The most rewarding part for me was that she said that she was so pleased to have been able to avoid the painkillers, and that using natural medicine to reduce the trauma and chiropractic to put things back where they should have been just seemed right. Go mom.


----------



## Aubergine68

I came on to delurk here and and post a thank-you to all regular posters here - this conversation has been really valuable.

I have been taking bioplasma as a tonic to support my recovery from a minor surgery, and gave it to my children and dh, just to see. I've been doing well generally but have been taking so many things, both natural and allopathic, that it is hard to know what the salts are doing for me. My dd, though had a near-miraculous improvement in her acne after just a couple of days on the bioplasma.

I'm now excited about experimenting with individual salts for specific issues. Heading for the hfs with a shopping list....

Sunnysandiegan, thanks for sharing the pendulum tips. I think the tips your friend shared are very useful.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Love your mom's story, Panserbjorne!

Good luck Aubergine68! We're traveling this path together, timing/learning-wise.

So, I asked about "maybe" and "need more information" at the beginning last time (before lunch) and I asked about water, too. Water was an obvious YES, so I drank an entire glass (9 oz) right in the middle of the pendulum work and have continued sipping more since (18 additional oz). "Maybe" was clear. "Need more info" was hard for me; plus I don't quite have the skills to ask better questions to clarify yet. When I got "maybe" answers, I set them aside. When I put certain combo's together, it became clear which were yes. Cool!!! I confirmed the four cell salt combo twice AND I confirmed the dosing. I took them and then fixed lunch for DD, my dad, and I. After lunch, I showered and got ready for an event tonight. I feel exhausted now. Not sure what to do with this info. Normally, I would heed it and rest. I postponed leaving for the event (and am resting and drinking water) by cutting out some extras DD & I were planning to do along the way to dropping her off at DH's office, but my attendance is mandatory tonight. Sigh.

It was only two hours ago, but maybe I should check in again???


----------



## chlobo

Great story about your mom PB. Nice work.

On a less happy note, it looks like DSs adenoids have won and we have lost. They are just not going down despite all the things we've tried. So it looks like surgery may be in the near future.

What can I do to help his body prepare and recover? He's not highly reactive to anything in particular but I would like his recovery to be as nice as possible.


----------



## changingseasons

Sorry to hear that Carren.









PB- I just sent you an email about ordering some more cell salts, but your email always hates me, so I thought I better leave you a message here too.


----------



## gabbyraja

I have been following this thread for 4-6 weeks now. I found it when I began looking to heal their teeth. I immediately ordered some bioplasma from 1-800-homeopathy and have been giving it to the kids 4 times a day whenever possible (when I can remember that often). I then got some Hylands #1, #2, #12 and give those as well. I have some questions.

1st, I finally got to read the Biochemic Handbook yesterday as referred by PB (Thanks again, PB!). Very interesting read and I clearly need some more salts to have on hand. I had my shopping list all planned out last night, however now that I've read the new posts in this thread I'm second guessing myself. Budget is a HUGE concern/consideration here. I'd love to have them all, but I need at least 5 other salts, as far as I can tell. I could do this when I was going to buy Hylands, because I can get them for less than half the 1-800.. price by buying from Swanson. But now I read that they aren't worth a crap. So, now I need advice on the least expensive best option, please? I also think I'd better buy a better brand of the 1, 2, and 12 salts I already have, since my 2 yr old's teeth are really in bad shape and I need MAXIMUM performance from the salts. I was wondering why I wasn't seeing any actual results on his teeth yet (no worsening that I can tell, though).

2nd, do salts need special handling like remedies? Do I need o store them in a metal or wood cabinet away from light and EMFs, pour them from the bottle into the cap and not touch them with hands, etc.? Or can I just pour a couple into their hands and let them put them in their mouths? Or when I get too much, or they drop them on the floor (as happens EVERY DAY!), we can just pick them up and put them back in the bottle or in the mouth as required? It would really help me stretch them as far as they need to go if it's not all that complicated.

On a positive note, I decided to drop all allergy foods completely and get on a traditional foods "diet". It was hard to give up grains almost wholly, and to reconcile the cost of a largely animal product diet, but the kids have all grown! A couple of them have grown more than an inch. It's really quite amazing. Additional bummer that now I have to find the money for another visit to the thrift store. I don't know if it was the allergy elimination, the TF or the salts, but I suspect it was a little bit of everything. Now that they're growing, I must assume they are beginning to heal and the teeth will come next, right?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> Sorry to hear that Carren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB- I just sent you an email about ordering some more cell salts, but your email always hates me, so I thought I better leave you a message here too.


I got rid of that email finally. Mainly because of it's irritability. I think we're all good now...new account, new expectations! I responded.

C, you already know how I feel about this. There are times when there is an obstacle to cure. Yes, there's likely a foundational issue, but that doesn't mean you don't do what you can to create comfort as you work on that. Yes, you can certainly support the body with both homeopathy and cell salts. We'll talk more about that to make sure you have what you need on hand. You'll want the phosphates for sure and nat mur as well.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabbyraja*
> 
> I have been following this thread for 4-6 weeks now. I found it when I began looking to heal their teeth. I immediately ordered some bioplasma from 1-800-homeopathy and have been giving it to the kids 4 times a day whenever possible (when I can remember that often). I then got some Hylands #1, #2, #12 and give those as well. I have some questions.
> 
> 1st, I finally got to read the Biochemic Handbook yesterday as referred by PB (Thanks again, PB!). Very interesting read and I clearly need some more salts to have on hand. I had my shopping list all planned out last night, however now that I've read the new posts in this thread I'm second guessing myself. Budget is a HUGE concern/consideration here. I'd love to have them all, but I need at least 5 other salts, as far as I can tell. I could do this when I was going to buy Hylands, because I can get them for less than half the 1-800.. price by buying from Swanson. But now I read that they aren't worth a crap. So, now I need advice on the least expensive best option, please? I also think I'd better buy a better brand of the 1, 2, and 12 salts I already have, since my 2 yr old's teeth are really in bad shape and I need MAXIMUM performance from the salts. I was wondering why I wasn't seeing any actual results on his teeth yet (no worsening that I can tell, though).
> 
> 2nd, do salts need special handling like remedies? Do I need o store them in a metal or wood cabinet away from light and EMFs, pour them from the bottle into the cap and not touch them with hands, etc.? Or can I just pour a couple into their hands and let them put them in their mouths? Or when I get too much, or they drop them on the floor (as happens EVERY DAY!), we can just pick them up and put them back in the bottle or in the mouth as required? It would really help me stretch them as far as they need to go if it's not all that complicated.
> 
> On a positive note, I decided to drop all allergy foods completely and get on a traditional foods "diet". It was hard to give up grains almost wholly, and to reconcile the cost of a largely animal product diet, but the kids have all grown! A couple of them have grown more than an inch. It's really quite amazing. Additional bummer that now I have to find the money for another visit to the thrift store. I don't know if it was the allergy elimination, the TF or the salts, but I suspect it was a little bit of everything. Now that they're growing, I must assume they are beginning to heal and the teeth will come next, right?


pming you...


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Hugs Mama!

Others will have more answers for you, but I can tell you a few things. I have a couple Hylands brand and they are fine. Luyties (1800Homeopathy brand) is still OTC, but a step up from Hylands (tested better for me, but the same for DD). PB has access to therapeutic grade.

I store them in the box they arrived in from 1800... because it happens to have 12 cardboard slots and 2 Hylands bottles fit side-by-side in one spot. I own 2 Hylands and ordered 11 Luyties, so it works perfectly. (One Luyties was out of stock and I have bioplasma in both brands.) I was keeping the first two cell salts (Hylands) wherever we would remember to take them. On my nightstand, next to the sofa, on the kitchen table, wherever. They are nutritional, so I treat them like supplements.

I dose by pouring them into the cap and tipping into my mouth without touching anything. However, with DH and DD, I just tip the cap into their hand. DD doses herself on Hyland's bioplasma and she does it like I do, but she is the only one taking those now. We've dropped plenty, also. I don't worry about it, but I do make sure the dropped ones (on floor, which is fairly clean) goes into someone's mouth versus back into the bottle.


----------



## FireWithin

need to order more cell salts.

Carren will email my friend about the surgery.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'm ordering again today or tomorrow-so let me know if you need anything from me.


----------



## FireWithin

emailing you now

eta: thanks so much for being willing to order for us. I forgot to add that in my email


----------



## chlobo

Can you pm me the best email to use to reach you, PB? I had a completely unrelated question.


----------



## Panserbjorne

elisabeth at wisemedicine dot net

the old ones are still being forwarded for now, so they *should* still get to me!


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> Sorry to hear that Carren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB- I just sent you an email about ordering some more cell salts, but your email always hates me, so I thought I better leave you a message here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of that email finally. Mainly because of it's irritability. I think we're all good now...new account, new expectations! I responded.
> 
> C, you already know how I feel about this. There are times when there is an obstacle to cure. Yes, there's likely a foundational issue, but that doesn't mean you don't do what you can to create comfort as you work on that. Yes, you can certainly support the body with both homeopathy and cell salts. We'll talk more about that to make sure you have what you need on hand. You'll want the phosphates for sure and nat mur as well.
Click to expand...

Those are very kind words. And they make sense and ring true but I still can't help but feel like I've failed in some way by not finding the "right" intervention in order to avoid having to do surgery. I keep second guessing. Did I not remove the right foods or enough of the right foods? Are we suffering from food chemical reactions? Did I BF him into some poor nutritional state? Did I give him lyme and that's why he can't seem to fight the strep A?

I guess it doesn't matter now. It is what is it and this is what we need to do to move forward.


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chlobo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> Sorry to hear that Carren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB- I just sent you an email about ordering some more cell salts, but your email always hates me, so I thought I better leave you a message here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of that email finally. Mainly because of it's irritability. I think we're all good now...new account, new expectations! I responded.
> 
> C, you already know how I feel about this. There are times when there is an obstacle to cure. Yes, there's likely a foundational issue, but that doesn't mean you don't do what you can to create comfort as you work on that. Yes, you can certainly support the body with both homeopathy and cell salts. We'll talk more about that to make sure you have what you need on hand. You'll want the phosphates for sure and nat mur as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are very kind words. And they make sense and ring true but I still can't help but feel like I've failed in some way by not finding the "right" intervention in order to avoid having to do surgery. I keep second guessing. Did I not remove the right foods or enough of the right foods? Are we suffering from food chemical reactions? Did I BF him into some poor nutritional state? Did I give him lyme and that's why he can't seem to fight the strep A?
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter now. It is what is it and this is what we need to do to move forward.
Click to expand...

Oh Chlobo - you have done so much. I understand your doubts. But, be kind to yourself.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Mama, those thoughts are totally normal, but honestly they don't help. Not that I don't value what you are feeling! They just aren't going to change anything. Most of us here have what if's. As you know two of my kids recently had surgical revisions because of something that could have been dealt with in utero, had I known. Our job isn't to always KNOW. Our job is to support them as best we can in whatever comes up. That's the journey. This is a powerful lesson for our kids. You did everything you could with a lot of success, it just didn't affect this area enough. When it became apparent that alternatives weren't working, you found another avenue.

You haven't failed. You have succeeded in every way that I can think of. You have gone to the ends of the earth for that kiddo-for both-and he is a healthier person as a result. He is growing up getting to see that there are many different solutions for problems. This is magnificent. He is growing up seeing that you always go the least interventive path first, turning to intervention when it's necessary-not because it's the norm. He's watching as his mom questions everything, educates herself and explores all avenues.

Either way where you are is where you are. Where you are is exactly where you need to be. Perhaps the lesson here is that sometimes things are bigger than us. We always have power, but that doesn't mean we get to make all the calls. Maybe this is where you get to let go and realize that we are not the ones in control. Even when we do everything "right" that doesn't guarantee everything.

Yet, here you are. Even in the face of surgery you are asking for help in supporting his body in it's recovery. You have so integrated what you've learned that turning to surgery you never consider abandoning what you know. He will continue benefit greatly from your commitment to health.

Mama. You are brilliant, amazing and awe inspiring. As mothers we question ourselves. I just wish you were able to see what those of us around you do. Much love.


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Mama, those thoughts are totally normal, but honestly they don't help. Not that I don't value what you are feeling! They just aren't going to change anything. Most of us here have what if's. As you know two of my kids recently had surgical revisions because of something that could have been dealt with in utero, had I known. Our job isn't to always KNOW. Our job is to support them as best we can in whatever comes up. That's the journey. This is a powerful lesson for our kids. You did everything you could with a lot of success, it just didn't affect this area enough. When it became apparent that alternatives weren't working, you found another avenue.
> 
> You haven't failed. You have succeeded in every way that I can think of. You have gone to the ends of the earth for that kiddo-for both-and he is a healthier person as a result. He is growing up getting to see that there are many different solutions for problems. This is magnificent. He is growing up seeing that you always go the least interventive path first, turning to intervention when it's necessary-not because it's the norm. He's watching as his mom questions everything, educates herself and explores all avenues.
> 
> Either way where you are is where you are. Where you are is exactly where you need to be. Perhaps the lesson here is that sometimes things are bigger than us. We always have power, but that doesn't mean we get to make all the calls. Maybe this is where you get to let go and realize that we are not the ones in control. Even when we do everything "right" that doesn't guarantee everything.
> 
> Yet, here you are. Even in the face of surgery you are asking for help in supporting his body in it's recovery. You have so integrated what you've learned that turning to surgery you never consider abandoning what you know. He will continue benefit greatly from your commitment to health.
> 
> *Mama. You are brilliant, amazing and awe inspiring. As mothers we question ourselves. I just wish you were able to see what those of us around you do. Much love.*


beautifully said


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> Oh Chlobo - you have done so much. I understand your doubts. But, be kind to yourself.


----------



## DevaMajka

ack! my head is about to explode! lol

Ds1 has had numerous cavities, minor skin rashes, dark undereye circles, and something digestive going on. Ds2 has eczema and digestive issues. I guess I need to read up on cell salts!! I'm mostly posting so I'm subbed


----------



## Koalamom

Hugs Carren!


----------



## chlobo

Ok, speaking of onwards and upwards, DD is down with something today. I cannot, for the life of me, find my biochemist handbook.

So, any thoughts on this? She's got flushed cheeks, a mild sore throat and a mild fever. I can't remember which salts for the fever.


----------



## bluets

i'd start with ferr phos for the fever.

you can also do hydrotherapy to speed things along. Paul Herscu and his wife/partner (I'm blanking on her name) recommend a hot bath (to one's heat tolerance, so it will be hotter probably for adults than kids), for 10-20 minutes. followed by a splash of cold water - cold wet washcloth on hands and face is sufficient. then to bed. this was in the context of "I'm feeling like crap at the end of the day, with chills and a fever..." I've also seen this work in my own ds.


----------



## mom61508

DD is sick this am too. She has a fever so I started the ferr phos and also has a wet cough whats good for that? Shes in a good mood and she is eating. How often to you give ferr phos for fever?

ETA now DD is getting cranky and complaining her eyes hurt which i think is due to fever burning her eyes.

My main concern is her cough. She had croup last winter and it was miserable. However she doesn't sound croupy at the moment.


----------



## chlobo

Thanks. I've been doing the ferrum phos. Just got back from the chiro. Now she's in a warm bath. Not sure how the cold face cloth will go over but she is going to take a nap after this.


----------



## tanyalynn

My 11yo dog is home, his seroma has been closed up and he's got a drain to let the liquid and blood out while it heals.

Reading through my booklet, I've come up with the following to help with healing from the surgery (which seems a bit excessive, is there something unnecessary? or something I'm missing?)

-bioplasma (just cuz)

-ferr phos and calc phos seem useful in healing, and since he's a bit high strung (kali phos) I'm using the 5-phosphate mix I've got

-calc sulph (wound healing)

-silica (just seems important for integrity of tissues--maybe this is the one that's not needed?)

I'm giving them fairly frequently this evening, to help jump-start feeling better.

And Carren? I can't say it better than anyone else. You rock as a mom--I hope you can feel it soon, cause it's surely true.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> i'd start with ferr phos for the fever.
> 
> you can also do hydrotherapy to speed things along. Paul Herscu and his wife/partner (I'm blanking on her name) recommend a hot bath (to one's heat tolerance, so it will be hotter probably for adults than kids), for 10-20 minutes. followed by a splash of cold water - cold wet washcloth on hands and face is sufficient. then to bed. this was in the context of "I'm feeling like crap at the end of the day, with chills and a fever..." I've also seen this work in my own ds.


yup, this is just good old hydrotherapy. Amy Rothenberg does like the full body thing, but you can accomplish the same with just feet.

Ferrum phos is a great choice!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanyalynn*
> 
> My 11yo dog is home, his seroma has been closed up and he's got a drain to let the liquid and blood out while it heals.
> 
> Reading through my booklet, I've come up with the following to help with healing from the surgery (which seems a bit excessive, is there something unnecessary? or something I'm missing?)
> 
> -bioplasma (just cuz)
> 
> -ferr phos and calc phos seem useful in healing, and since he's a bit high strung (kali phos) I'm using the 5-phosphate mix I've got
> 
> -calc sulph (wound healing)
> 
> -silica (just seems important for integrity of tissues--maybe this is the one that's not needed?)
> 
> I'm giving them fairly frequently this evening, to help jump-start feeling better.
> 
> And Carren? I can't say it better than anyone else. You rock as a mom--I hope you can feel it soon, cause it's surely true.


I'd personally do calc sulph until it's drained and then switch to silica.


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tanyalynn*
> 
> My 11yo dog is home, his seroma has been closed up and he's got a drain to let the liquid and blood out while it heals.
> 
> Reading through my booklet, I've come up with the following to help with healing from the surgery (which seems a bit excessive, is there something unnecessary? or something I'm missing?)
> 
> -bioplasma (just cuz)
> 
> -ferr phos and calc phos seem useful in healing, and since he's a bit high strung (kali phos) I'm using the 5-phosphate mix I've got
> 
> -calc sulph (wound healing)
> 
> -silica (just seems important for integrity of tissues--maybe this is the one that's not needed?)
> 
> I'm giving them fairly frequently this evening, to help jump-start feeling better.
> 
> And Carren? I can't say it better than anyone else. You rock as a mom--I hope you can feel it soon, cause it's surely true.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd personally do calc sulph until it's drained and then switch to silica.
Click to expand...

And skip everything else?


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> i'd start with ferr phos for the fever.
> 
> you can also do hydrotherapy to speed things along. Paul Herscu and his wife/partner (I'm blanking on her name) recommend a hot bath (to one's heat tolerance, so it will be hotter probably for adults than kids), for 10-20 minutes. followed by a splash of cold water - cold wet washcloth on hands and face is sufficient. then to bed. this was in the context of "I'm feeling like crap at the end of the day, with chills and a fever..." I've also seen this work in my own ds.
> 
> 
> 
> yup, this is just good old hydrotherapy. Amy Rothenberg does like the full body thing, but you can accomplish the same with just feet.
> 
> Ferrum phos is a great choice!
Click to expand...

Sooo I've been doing ferr phos all day with DD without any change. I finally got some belladonna fever so I guess I'l try that. She's pretty miserable which breaks my heart and keeps sayiing what are we gonna do  Any thing else I can do cell salt wise? Gonna try a bath to see if that helps her. Her fever is about 102.8-103.


----------



## changingseasons

Quick OT question, since we were talking about this a few pages back.... I'm reading Kharrazian's thyroid book right now, and he talks a lot about using glutathione, but especially glutathione cream- and that it's best absorbed through the soles of the feet. Thoughts about that PB?


----------



## mimi!

I just though I'd share this little summary of the cell salts I just happened across. Its a neat and tidy summary; just happens to be done by the facial analysis author, discussed a few pages back, so it has a few of the facial details which is interesting.


----------



## tanyalynn

So it looks like the drainage has already stopped--as of about 12 hrs after coming home, better than the 24-48 the vet thought it would be, yay. And yes, 12 hours WAS the middle of the night, which I know because Shadow broke out of his little confinement area and went scavenging and found the leftover partial sandwich from Thursday's outing--and didn't drip all over the whole house--he's feeling pretty spry.

Switching to silica today.


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> Quick OT question, since we were talking about this a few pages back.... I'm reading Kharrazian's thyroid book right now, and he talks a lot about using glutathione, but especially glutathione cream- and that it's best absorbed through the soles of the feet. Thoughts about that PB?


I read his book last spring and that was one thing I wanted to try, the glutathione cream. I'm curious to thoughts on the cream.


----------



## kjbrown92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Mama, those thoughts are totally normal, but honestly they don't help. Not that I don't value what you are feeling! They just aren't going to change anything. Most of us here have what if's. As you know two of my kids recently had surgical revisions because of something that could have been dealt with in utero, had I known. Our job isn't to always KNOW. Our job is to support them as best we can in whatever comes up. That's the journey. This is a powerful lesson for our kids. You did everything you could with a lot of success, it just didn't affect this area enough. When it became apparent that alternatives weren't working, you found another avenue.
> 
> You haven't failed. You have succeeded in every way that I can think of. You have gone to the ends of the earth for that kiddo-for both-and he is a healthier person as a result. He is growing up getting to see that there are many different solutions for problems. This is magnificent. He is growing up seeing that you always go the least interventive path first, turning to intervention when it's necessary-not because it's the norm. He's watching as his mom questions everything, educates herself and explores all avenues.
> 
> Either way where you are is where you are. Where you are is exactly where you need to be. Perhaps the lesson here is that sometimes things are bigger than us. We always have power, but that doesn't mean we get to make all the calls. Maybe this is where you get to let go and realize that we are not the ones in control. Even when we do everything "right" that doesn't guarantee everything.
> 
> Yet, here you are. Even in the face of surgery you are asking for help in supporting his body in it's recovery. You have so integrated what you've learned that turning to surgery you never consider abandoning what you know. He will continue benefit greatly from your commitment to health.
> 
> Mama. You are brilliant, amazing and awe inspiring. As mothers we question ourselves. I just wish you were able to see what those of us around you do. Much love.


I know this was to Carren, but they were words that *I* needed to hear as well (about my surgery). I keep second guessing myself and wonder if I should have chosen a different route (because of other things that happened along the way) but I can't change my genes unfortunately and if I was predisposed to breast cancer, and I was already doing all the healing things, and I still got a pre-cancerous lump then I didn't know what else I could do. And sometimes I feel like the surgery was a cop-out or people like my father thinking it was about vanity (no vanity has been worth this trip). So thank you for the explanation to someone else, which helped me. And Carren, you have done so much for him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> Quick OT question, since we were talking about this a few pages back.... I'm reading Kharrazian's thyroid book right now, and he talks a lot about using glutathione, but especially glutathione cream- and that it's best absorbed through the soles of the feet. Thoughts about that PB?


My DS started taking glutathione (pill form) a couple of weeks ago. I haven't noticed any change except perhaps that he's more volatile than he was before. Our lyme doc/osteo said that it would help minimize his lyme die-off reactions, but it seems to have made them worse. Is a cream better absorbed? Could something else be going on here? When I first started the cell salts with him, I didn't see much of a difference, so I backed off. But I have him back on them again. And I still don't see a difference. Do I keep doing them and maybe it will just take him a while to show improvement?

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *chlobo*
> 
> Great story about your mom PB. Nice work.
> 
> On a less happy note, it looks like DSs adenoids have won and we have lost. They are just not going down despite all the things we've tried. So it looks like surgery may be in the near future.
> 
> What can I do to help his body prepare and recover? He's not highly reactive to anything in particular but I would like his recovery to be as nice as possible.


Carren, you've done so much for your son. And you're still giving him what he needs, and preparing for everything. I can't help you with ideas but I'm sending you sweet thoughts. You're such a loving mother and generous person.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Kathy,

I'm glad it helped a bit, as it goes for you too!

Have you tried taking the glutathione OUT of the capsule? Results are pretty instantaneous when it works. When it's what's needed. Sometimes you also need to do additional support.

Some cell salts are slow acting, and some are faster. It depends on what's needed right now and which salt is the most important.

I don't know about the glutathione cream. Interesting. I do know that the powder (out of a capsule!) works really well in everyone I've seen that needs it.


----------



## chlobo

PB,

I cried when I read your post. Thank you. Of course I cry a lot these days but still....

Anyhoo, what reaction would one see instantaneously from glutathione? I'm wondering if I should try taking my out of the capsules. I bought a form that is supposed to be really good but maybe I need an extra nudge.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chlobo*
> 
> PB,
> 
> I cried when I read your post. Thank you. Of course I cry a lot these days but still....
> 
> Anyhoo, what reaction would one see instantaneously from glutathione? I'm wondering if I should try taking my out of the capsules. I bought a form that is supposed to be really good but maybe I need an extra nudge.


awww, you're more than welcome!

So the results I see and feel are mental clarity, less physical edginess, decrease in itchiness (if that's an issue) and a general calm. I'd say take it out for a few doses and see.

What I will also say is that I know for me that finding my tolerance point (kinda like vitamin C) is a biggie. I'd not notice a difference with 500mg. I notice at 3 grams. That's another variable. When you take too much there can be a burning sensation in the epigastrium. Kinda like HCl. It's just a fuzzy, warm feeling. I took it until I got that feeling and noted the amounts. I have been able to work down over time. However if I'm detoxing for any reason the tolerance shoots way back up.

It's an expensive business, to be sure. That's why I love DFH though. It's a powder so I can just stir it into water and partake as needed with instantaneous results.


----------



## mom61508

advice please

DD is much better today. Still a little out of it just laying on the couch but fever is gone. She has developed an ugly cough that sounds mucusy and I can hear it in her chest/throat. Should I start to give her Kali mur? Any suggestions?


----------



## Panserbjorne

any discharge? is she coughing anything up?


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mom61508*
> 
> advice please
> 
> DD is much better today. Still a little out of it just laying on the couch but fever is gone. She has developed an ugly cough that sounds mucusy and I can hear it in her chest/throat. Should I start to give her Kali mur? Any suggestions?


Non cell-salt advice... my DO showed me a lifting technique to help with coughs, she did it on me and the kids at various times, til I finally clued in that she kept showing me so I'd just do it at home. Duh--cause it's really simple. Causes extra coughing for a few hours afterward, but it's productive and it helps the overall level of coughing go down, I like it a lot for helping coughs clear up.

Kiddo sits or stands, you hold them at the level of their lowest rib and pick them up and set them down (gentle, but the weight of their lower body will be pulling down). Move your hands up one rib, repeat and keep going til you get to the armpits and can't go higher. The weight of the lower body helps open up the chest cavity.

Hope she's better soon.


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> any discharge? is she coughing anything up?


No discharge. Stuff is coming up when she coughs. Seems to get worse after she eats. It's odd to me she has an appetite she usually doesn't want to eat when she's not well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanyalynn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mom61508*
> 
> advice please
> 
> DD is much better today. Still a little out of it just laying on the couch but fever is gone. She has developed an ugly cough that sounds mucusy and I can hear it in her chest/throat. Should I start to give her Kali mur? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Non cell-salt advice... my DO showed me a lifting technique to help with coughs, she did it on me and the kids at various times, til I finally clued in that she kept showing me so I'd just do it at home. Duh--cause it's really simple. Causes extra coughing for a few hours afterward, but it's productive and it helps the overall level of coughing go down, I like it a lot for helping coughs clear up.
> 
> Kiddo sits or stands, you hold them at the level of their lowest rib and pick them up and set them down (gentle, but the weight of their lower body will be pulling down). Move your hands up one rib, repeat and keep going til you get to the armpits and can't go higher. The weight of the lower body helps open up the chest cavity.
> 
> Hope she's better soon.
Click to expand...

Wow cool! Thanks for this! This sounds like it would be helpful!


----------



## chlobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chlobo*
> 
> PB,
> 
> I cried when I read your post. Thank you. Of course I cry a lot these days but still....
> 
> Anyhoo, what reaction would one see instantaneously from glutathione? I'm wondering if I should try taking my out of the capsules. I bought a form that is supposed to be really good but maybe I need an extra nudge.
> 
> 
> 
> awww, you're more than welcome!
> 
> So the results I see and feel are mental clarity, less physical edginess, decrease in itchiness (if that's an issue) and a general calm. I'd say take it out for a few doses and see.
> 
> What I will also say is that I know for me that finding my tolerance point (kinda like vitamin C) is a biggie. I'd not notice a difference with 500mg. I notice at 3 grams. That's another variable. When you take too much there can be a burning sensation in the epigastrium. Kinda like HCl. It's just a fuzzy, warm feeling. I took it until I got that feeling and noted the amounts. I have been able to work down over time. However if I'm detoxing for any reason the tolerance shoots way back up.
> 
> It's an expensive business, to be sure. That's why I love DFH though. It's a powder so I can just stir it into water and partake as needed with instantaneous results.
Click to expand...

I would kill for mental clarity & less physical edginess & general calm. I'm guessing I don't take enough. I have pills. What is DFH? Maybe I'll try that when I'm done with my pills but try more of the pills for now.


----------



## Panserbjorne

designs for health. love it. crazy expensive.


----------



## mom61508

Can you give examples of physical edginess? I'm a little confused by this?


----------



## Theloose

I've been taking a million and a half glutathione pills (healthy origins I think? The cheapest one I could find) and it shuts off stress, makes me motivated instead of overwhelmed, and just makes the kids less annoying (purely my perception, they're not getting any). Miracle stuff for me for sure as well, even the cheap capsules. Its not quite instant, though, takes 30-45 minutes to kick in and builds over the course of the day. I just got a tub of the DFH stuff to compare, first dose will be tonight. I'll report back.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Cell salts are doing wonders for me! I'm getting more proficient with my make-shift pendulum, too! Yay me!

I've been taking whatever my pendulum shows "yes" for and haven't been paying close attention to details. I feel better inside by TONS!!! My coughing is minor now. My energy is nearly back to normal.

However, I caught a glimpse of my face in the mirror today and noticed my skin is looking TERRIBLE!!!! The cell salts are the only new thing I'm doing and I figure my skin is the last to release "stuff". Is this common, though? It is unsightly and I've not had this experience in a long, long time. It is mostly my cheeks, jawline, and chin...a lot of redness and bumps. Nothing itches. No discharge or trapped gunk. Timing-wise, it is directly linked to cell salt use. I had relatives in town over Christmas and even though I was ill with a fever, body aches, and horrible cough, my skin looked good. We discussed it at the time and that's why I recall. Also, on January 1, I made a batch of my own skin care items. I do this regularly anyway, but had run out at that time. My skin looked better than ever with this new batch and friends had been asking me about it. I started the cell salts whenever I posted about it (early this week?) and the skin stuff came up today, as far as I can tell. Would I know if it was a "reaction" to be concerned about? Or is it more likely to be a "clearing out", as I suspect?

Thanks!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I was compartmentalizing again. I was thinking in terms of "supplements" not a bigger picture. I took a breath workshop yesterday afternoon and I'm pretty sure the skin stuff started AFTER that. Clearing stuff out is one benefit of breathwork.

So, I guess my question now is:

Which cell salts can hasten the clearing??? Especially of my skin???


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd test yourself for calc sulph and see what happens. IT could also be silica, but my bet is on calc sulph.

And for me on the glutathione I'd say within 5 I notice a significant change. For me that's instantaneous. LOL. I guess it isn't really. I heap a tsp or so into some water and within minutes I'm more calm, peaceful, less irritated by physical things (closeness of other people, messes, textures etc.)

I'm playing with using glutathione and removing my remedy. The remedy *definitely* boosts the action of the glutathione. But it works about 80% as well without it. The glutathione, that is. However I'm still feeling being off my remedy-even for just two weeks. I don't have a lot of wiggle room, clearly.


----------



## chlobo

I am taking a product by Nitricology called Glutathione w/cassava source vit c.

I'm supposed to take 2 caps a day but usually I only end up taking 1 cap. It's only 200mg so I'm guessing I need more.

Quick question, is it better to dose all at once? Or is it ok to take a couple in the am and a couple in the pm? This isn't one of those, disturb your sleep things, is it?


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> And for me on the glutathione I'd say within 5 I notice a significant change. For me that's instantaneous. LOL. I guess it isn't really. I heap a tsp or so into some water and within minutes I'm more calm, peaceful, less irritated by physical things (closeness of other people, messes, textures etc.)


Oh man... I could have used that last night. Seriously irritating evening.








Quote:


> Quick question, is it better to dose all at once? Or is it ok to take a couple in the am and a couple in the pm? This isn't one of those, disturb your sleep things, is it?


I was just coming to ask the same thing! I'm taking one 250mg capsule every morning, but I think I need to increase a bit.


----------



## mom61508

Sounds like I could use glutathione. I feel like I get stressed easily as well as irritated. I get overwhelmed when I have a lot going on too. A hcp actually tried to put me on it(the cream) but then I found out I was pregnant so he didn't want me to take it.

back to cell salts...DD passed the flu on to me  I'm very achy, a little stuffy with a slight headache and really tired. I'm more worried because I'm pregnant(8 months) I have no fever yet. I've been taking elderberry syrup, water with honey and lemon, gonna take some C, and started ferr phos what else can I do cell salt wise for this?

DD is doing excellent today. I think the cell salts really helped her even though I didn't noticed any immediate changes.


----------



## kjbrown92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Kathy,
> 
> I'm glad it helped a bit, as it goes for you too!
> 
> Have you tried taking the glutathione OUT of the capsule? Results are pretty instantaneous when it works. When it's what's needed. Sometimes you also need to do additional support.
> 
> Some cell salts are slow acting, and some are faster. It depends on what's needed right now and which salt is the most important.
> 
> I don't know about the glutathione cream. Interesting. I do know that the powder (out of a capsule!) works really well in everyone I've seen that needs it.


Tried the "take out of the capsule" this morning. Bad idea. It was a gelcap and the inside was a big blob which was then floating in DS's grape juice and looked absolutely disgusting. Made him drink it anyway. Didn't notice any difference at all. This is called Essential Nutraceuticals Essential Pro Liposomal Glutathione softgels. It has 250mg in it, and DS takes it twice a day (breakfast/dinner).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, is it better to dose all at once? Or is it ok to take a couple in the am and a couple in the pm? This isn't one of those, disturb your sleep things, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just coming to ask the same thing! I'm taking one 250mg capsule every morning, but I think I need to increase a bit.
Click to expand...

I'm wondering the same thing, about dosage, and timing. DS is taking his along with all of his other meds/supplements. Is it something that is okay? or should it be taken away from the other things?


----------



## DevaMajka

If the main thing I want cell salts for is ds1's cavity prone teeth, would I use #1 and #2? Are the numbers consistent with different brands? How many would I want to start with- do the bottles come in different sizes?

Some of the sodium ones seem like they'd be good for me! I *think* there's a local store here that carries them (or at least I remember the bottles loking similar to the Hylands ones. I do remember that they have numbers on them).


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjbrown92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Kathy,
> 
> I'm glad it helped a bit, as it goes for you too!
> 
> Have you tried taking the glutathione OUT of the capsule? Results are pretty instantaneous when it works. When it's what's needed. Sometimes you also need to do additional support.
> 
> Some cell salts are slow acting, and some are faster. It depends on what's needed right now and which salt is the most important.
> 
> I don't know about the glutathione cream. Interesting. I do know that the powder (out of a capsule!) works really well in everyone I've seen that needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the "take out of the capsule" this morning. Bad idea. It was a gelcap and the inside was a big blob which was then floating in DS's grape juice and looked absolutely disgusting. Made him drink it anyway. Didn't notice any difference at all. This is called Essential Nutraceuticals Essential Pro Liposomal Glutathione softgels. It has 250mg in it, and DS takes it twice a day (breakfast/dinner).
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, is it better to dose all at once? Or is it ok to take a couple in the am and a couple in the pm? This isn't one of those, disturb your sleep things, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just coming to ask the same thing! I'm taking one 250mg capsule every morning, but I think I need to increase a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing, about dosage, and timing. DS is taking his along with all of his other meds/supplements. Is it something that is okay? or should it be taken away from the other things?
Click to expand...

eeeeeeeeeew, that's pretty nasty. I take it three times a day, right before bed is my last dose and I take it with whatever else I'm having at the time. Fancy, huh? I see no reason to take it apart from anything. Again, not that I'm goading you to do more, but I wouldn't see squat at 250 mg. In pregnancy I'd not go nuts though. I'm just saying that Kathy, if your little guy does need it then it may be just that the dosage is off.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevaMajka*
> 
> If the main thing I want cell salts for is ds1's cavity prone teeth, would I use #1 and #2? Are the numbers consistent with different brands? How many would I want to start with- do the bottles come in different sizes?
> 
> Some of the sodium ones seem like they'd be good for me! I *think* there's a local store here that carries them (or at least I remember the bottles loking similar to the Hylands ones. I do remember that they have numbers on them).


nope, numbers are universal. different brands can have different sizes, but most are around 500 tabs. You can start with 1 and 2 and add 12 if it looks as though you need to, or the indications are there.


----------



## DevaMajka

awesome! Thanks- I'm all excited to go shopping now 

Can one take them for long periods of time?


----------



## Panserbjorne

yes, my kids have been on them (on and off) for years.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

PB - The exact same ones, same dosage, for the same issues/concerns? Or, just in general???


----------



## Panserbjorne

dosage will wax and wane depending on what's going on, but yes...basically the same ones. The issues (reasons they are taking them) are quite deep and chronic. They'll be on them for some time.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Ah, that makes sense to me. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Come to find out, DD is also experiencing the bumps on her face. Also no itching, but hers aren't even red.

This morning, I tested "yes" for two of the calcs (1 each) and silica (4) and some others (2&3). I don't recall if I tested or took any this afternoon. (I think I just took two bioplasma 12X intuitively.) Just now, though, I tested "yes" for all three calcs (1 each) and silica (4) and ferrum phos (2) and kali mur (2). (Not the same as this morning, but not that different I don't think.)

DD tested "yes" for all three calcs tonight (1 each).

DD wants to know when her bumps will be gone. She goes back to school on Tuesday after Winter Break (30+ days off). Should I let her take all three calcs whenever she wants? She is good with flower essences like that and I let her take Hyland's Bioplasma 6X whenever she wants. Both of which she has taken today - vervain once in water; 2 bio twice. I guess my only concern is she will take them A LOT because she WANTS the bumps to go away RIGHT NOW. While they won't hurt her, they aren't exactly free....







But, if taking them more frequently for a short period of time DOES make them go away quickly, I am perfectly okay with that.... Looking for some guidance there, but it won't go into effect until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd have her put them in water in a large bottle so she's sipping continuously. That will keep you both happy. Continuous administration for her without breaking the bank. You can also add some crab apple flower essence in there!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Excellent suggestion on both fronts!!!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Worked beautifully! She got 4 of each calc + 1 drop of each FE: rock water, vervain, hornbeam, and crab apple. We went out to breakfast right on the beach and we walked barefoot on the beach afterwards, then played in the water a bit (ankles for me, knees for her), and laid in the sun to make our vitamin D. Gorgeous morning!!!! (In allll ways!!!) She sipped throughout this time.









I took my cell salts under my tongue this morning (all calcs, kali mur, mag phos -- 3-4 each -- per pendulum). I added my FEs to my water bottle: vervain (4), crab apple (4), and hornbeam (6) -- also per pendulum (method, FEs, and how much -- cool!). Lovely effects!!!! Awesome tools!


----------



## DevaMajka

So I went to the store that I thought had the cell salts- what they have is Hylands, and they have numbers 1 through 12, and it says 6x on them. But it says nothing about "cell" or "tissue." On the top, it says something about homeopathic something or other. It says to take 4 tablets every 4 hours. I looked around at hylands.ca and I can't find anything that looks like the bottler, except the cell salts. The ones in the store do not have listed the symptoms that the salt is for, like the ones I see on well.ca.

I take it these aren't the ones I want, and I should just order online?


----------



## Panserbjorne

those are cell salts! 1-12 is what lets you know. They cell salts are the denoted by their numbers. 6x is exactly what you want.


----------



## DevaMajka

Very cool- That means I can start soon! Thanks


----------



## craft_media_hero

I got the Bioplasma!







The big bottle! They have it at our lhfs. Now we will take that while I figure out what else we need


----------



## ASusan

Ha! Take THAT, non-believers. (who are either not reading this thread anyway, and if they are, they're making fun of us)

I gave calc fluor and bioplasma to a newly-pregnant colleague with a hugely stuffy nose. (These were what I had in my purse, and they both say they're for colds.) It's either pregnancy rhinitis or a cold, and, of course, she's not willing to take traditional meds for a cold. She's used rhus tox before for poison ivy ( In fact, she offered it to *me* a few years back), so I thought she'd be open to trying these. She was - took 2 tabs of each - and an hour later, she's breathing through both nostrils!


----------



## moonlight mom

Also for nonbelievers:

I have been giving dd calc phos for teething and enlarged adenoids (I think I read that somewhere). She has been breathing and sleeping better. I am definately not considering having her adenoids removed now.

ds has been taking nat sulph 12X for asthma. the book I have suggests taking it for a few weeks and then switching to calc phos. so far no asthma attacks and he did have a cold!

Finally, for me I came down with an incredibly bad sore throat last wednesday. I looked the back of my throat and saw some white spots on my tonsils. I took ferr phos and kali mur for 2 days and had a complete recovery. The cold that was starting was also stopped in its tracks.

Thanks to everyone for bringing the salts into my life and special thanks for PB for all her wisdom!!


----------



## moonlight mom

also, where can I get a pendulum and really what exactly is it?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I recommend etsy.com just type in pendulum and you'll find a ton ranging in price from $6 to $200. It's a tool for testing, basically. You can make a pendulum by typing an evenly weighted object to a piece of string. As you hold the string the pendulum will circle or arc in different direction and provide some basic guidance.

A well made pendulum is evenly balanced and easier to read.


----------



## mom61508

Very congested pregnant mama needs some help! Dd passed flu on to me. I'm on the 3rd day but feeling much better. However I have tons of head and nose congestion that's driving me mad! I've also developed a little cough. I've been using the neti pot for congestion but my right nostril is plugged I can barely get anything out it just goes down my throat.

As for DD she's on day 5 but has been very tired and cranky today. Shes been sneezing more today, clear mucus coming out of the nose, and still has this cough which is worse at night.

I'm struggling with what salts to give. There's quite a few that can be used for cough and sinus so I'm confused. I don't want her cough to linger and get really ugly ya know.


----------



## Panserbjorne

have you tried kali mur for both of you?


----------



## mom61508

I tried a few days ago but stopped as I wasn't noticing a difference. Maybe I wasn't dosing enough? Should I try every 30 min?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I would. That stuffed up feeling is usually a kali mur thing. I'd do every half hour at least for a few hours and see how you feel. You can think about adding calc fluor for the post nasal action.

For dd perhaps consider nat mur.


----------



## mom61508

Thank you PB You are so much help


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Update: DD's bumps on her face were gone after 1-2 days of continuous dosing in her water bottle. Apparently, they went away sometime during school (second day of dosing).









The bumps on my chin have turned into hideous whiteheads...in the shape of a smiley face, according to DD...LOL The bumps elsewhere on my face have diminished, but are now accompanied by white flaking...especially all over my nose. My menstrual cycle started late in the day yesterday and it is unusual, too. I feel a bit like the very beginnings of a cold, as well. Anyway, I tested for cell salts and flower essences this morning. A handful of cell salts at 3-4 each (under tongue); two FEs at 2-3 drops each (in water). The kali mur and nat mur pendulum results were a bit wacky, so I asked more questions. Every half hour came up.


----------



## LCT

Question ...

Sometimes water tastes bitter to my son after he's taken cell salts/remedies. Any idea what this means? Does this have something to do with a change in his pH?


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCT*
> 
> Question ...
> 
> Sometimes water tastes bitter to my son after he's taken cell salts/remedies. Any idea what this means? Does this have something to do with a change in his pH?


isn't "bitter taste in mouth" listed as an indicator for a specific cell salt? could your cell salts be swinging balance and you might be missing something?


----------



## Theloose

Do the calcs affect sleep at all? I had a bad reaction from starting too fast (crazy letdown, dd gets super whiny, especially about the milk). I just started dd on calc phos and calc fluor for her teeth last week, (2 each, 3x/day) and her ability to fall asleep at night and feel rested in the morning has been getting progressively worse. And she's super whiny about milk again. I'm trying to cover my bases, and am wondering if this path is even worth exploring?


----------



## Panserbjorne

always worth exploring. Are you giving them throughout the day, or in separate doses? How many tabs?

I'd probably try scaling back and not giving any past 4 pm or so and log what you see.

(is she your carbon copy or what?)


----------



## Theloose

3 separate doses. I haven't done any today (it's been a weird day) so we'll see what tonight's like, then I'll try scaling back. Logging is not my strong point.

And yeah, her body looks like dh's side of the family, but mentally she appears to be mini me, in all our stubborn, frustrating glory. Only now that I've thrown B12 and vit A at her, she's looking less like the ILs and more like me. Offspring are a trip. At least realizing that she thinks like I do has made parenting and getting inside her head SO MUCH easier.


----------



## lilmom

I'm wondering what cell salts to take for my gallbladder. I really do not want to have surgery and am currently eating meat-free, gluten-free, dairy-free, and sugar-free and still having burning pain, sometimes all the way through to my back.

I am pretty new to cell salts and just not sure what might be the most helpful. Any suggestions would be very welcome.


----------



## Koalamom

So I have been back on cell salts now that I have ones that are dairy free. I saw my non natural dentist yesterday an he got x-rays of the 2 teeth that have cavities (between the spaces) and he is happy to not fil them and is open to the idea of them healing. I am just wondering when I should see him again to see if there are changes. 1 month, 3, 6? I am a test subject and I hope this works...


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1*
> 
> So I have been back on cell salts now that I have ones that are dairy free. I saw my non natural dentist yesterday an he got x-rays of the 2 teeth that have cavities (between the spaces) and he is happy to not fil them and is open to the idea of them healing. I am just wondering when I should see him again to see if there are changes. 1 month, 3, 6? I am a test subject and I hope this works...


I say 6 months, but I'd be aggressive about calc fluor and calc phos. calc fluor especially for you.


----------



## DevaMajka

What would I use for tingling sensations in my feet and lips? Blood test for calcium and b12 were normal, as was the x-ray (so no pinched nerves). Taking plenty of calcium seems to lessen the tingling, though my dr. says it's not possible for it to help as fast as it seems to help (within days).


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevaMajka*
> 
> What would I use for tingling sensations in my feet and lips? Blood test for calcium and b12 were normal, as was the x-ray (so no pinched nerves). Taking plenty of calcium seems to lessen the tingling, though my dr. says it's not possible for it to help as fast as it seems to help (within days).


tingling in various places can be low calcium or low potassium. I'd start with kali phos for a few days to see if that helps. perhaps also bioplasma.

do you have food intolerances that you're addressing?


----------



## DevaMajka

Ok- Kali phos (I think I wanted that for another reason, too) and bioplasma. Thanks!

Ds2 has food intolerances, and I suspect ds1 does.

I have allergies to mango and dust, but I've avoided mango for years and the dust was so mild that the allergist said it barely counted and I don't have any symptoms from it. But no other suspected food intolerances for me. Oh, I do have digestive issues at times. So maybe that?


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevaMajka*
> 
> Ok- Kali phos (I think I wanted that for another reason, too) and bioplasma. Thanks!
> 
> Ds2 has food intolerances, and I suspect ds1 does.
> 
> I have allergies to mango and dust, but I've avoided mango for years and the dust was so mild that the allergist said it barely counted and I don't have any symptoms from it. But no other suspected food intolerances for me. Oh, I do have digestive issues at times. So maybe that?


my husband used to get tingling - like ants crawling on his skin - before we went GF. when i repertorized it, the remedy that first popped up was secale cornuta (rye), which got me looking up gluten... and if i recall, gluten disrupts nerve function (by disrupting mineral profiles?). so.... if you have digestive issues, you might hunt down a gluten intolerance - a 6-week elimination diet is more definitive than any lab test.

(gluten just seems to be at the root of many troubles)


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DevaMajka*
> 
> Ok- Kali phos (I think I wanted that for another reason, too) and bioplasma. Thanks!
> 
> Ds2 has food intolerances, and I suspect ds1 does.
> 
> I have allergies to mango and dust, but I've avoided mango for years and the dust was so mild that the allergist said it barely counted and I don't have any symptoms from it. But no other suspected food intolerances for me. Oh, I do have digestive issues at times. So maybe that?
> 
> 
> 
> my husband used to get tingling - like ants crawling on his skin - before we went GF. when i repertorized it, the remedy that first popped up was secale cornuta (rye), which got me looking up gluten... and if i recall, gluten disrupts nerve function (by disrupting mineral profiles?). so.... if you have digestive issues, you might hunt down a gluten intolerance - a 6-week elimination diet is more definitive than any lab test.
> 
> (gluten just seems to be at the root of many troubles)
Click to expand...

minerals and vitamins too! One of the biggies is B-12, a deficiency in which the primary symptoms are numbness and tingling. Very common with gluten intolerance as the villi are being trod on.

I second the bioplasma and kali phos for now.

OT-I love the old school language of homeopathic materia medica. The ants crawling on skin is one of my favorites, along with goosebumps. Isn't it bizarre that learning to rep is literally requiring you to learn a different language? I like looking for the particularly weird ones. LOL.

And yes...gluten is the root of so much evil-even for people that aren't "allergic" to it.


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1*
> 
> So I have been back on cell salts now that I have ones that are dairy free. I saw my non natural dentist yesterday an he got x-rays of the 2 teeth that have cavities (between the spaces) and he is happy to not fil them and is open to the idea of them healing. I am just wondering when I should see him again to see if there are changes. 1 month, 3, 6? I am a test subject and I hope this works...
> 
> 
> 
> I say 6 months, but I'd be aggressive about calc fluor and calc phos. calc fluor especially for you.
Click to expand...

What is your definition of aggressive?


----------



## Panserbjorne

good question. I'd do 3 tabs 6-8 times a day for a month and then back down to four times a day until I was cleared by the dentist. That's just me!


----------



## Koalamom

Well in that case I will be ordering again from you soon as there arent that many in the bottles to last that long.

And when I get the clear (or not) by the dentist I will fill everyone in...


----------



## Panserbjorne

is there any reason you can't do the lactose variety? Are you sensitive to them as well? If not, you can do the lactose based salts. That would make it less expensive. I just can't recall if the lactose free were for your kids or you too...


----------



## Koalamom

Yeah, I trialed the dairy ones just before I odered the non dairy ones just to be sure, and I doubled over in pain, and my ds was up screaming all night. I cant rememebr what happened to dd, but it may have been a milder sleep issue.


----------



## Panserbjorne

ugh. so sorry. well, luckily there is an alternative.


----------



## Koalamom

Well the sugar ones are only mildly better as my gums get imflamed with sugar. I cant even take the bioplasma dairy free as it really is irritating more than the little pelets. Not sure why that is. Good thing my kids like them.


----------



## Panserbjorne

does that happen even if you dissolve them?


----------



## Koalamom

I have never tried disolving them yet, but should try. But any sugar is an issue for me so I bet in water it wont be different. Still I will try.


----------



## Panserbjorne

it may just buffer things a bit...worth a try.


----------



## aldensmom09

Wow. I found this thread last night and have read the whole thing now. There is so much wisdom here! I'd never looked into cell salts before (worried abou teeth, so I've heard of them, but sort of skimmed over the idea).

I am really excited to get started. Wow, there is a lot to learn!! I'm up for it.

I am thinking of buying the little handbook guide, one one of each of the 12, and a bioplasma, from the 1800homeopathics place, and the Rolfe and Lennon book from amazon. Oh my goodness that is a lot of money. I am wondering about the lactose-free cell salts though you PB... my 20 month old son doesn't tolerate dairy well (though he still nurses, and breastmilk is full of lactose..?). I had to cut dairy out of my diet for the first year or so of his life, but now I do eat the occasional piece of cheese or whatever, and I don't know if this is causing/contributing to his eczema... I wonder if I should first just get the travel pack to trial (in case he reacts to them, my husband or I could still use them?), or if I should go ahead and buy the individual 500ct bottles (better price per dose), or if I should go for the lactose-free type (more $, but perhaps better to be on the safe side? Do cell salts *expire*, or could we continue to use these for years? I do feel like we'll use these. Maybe I just answered my own question. Hahaha.

I'm on a mission to figure out and heal some health issues we've been having, and I think cell salts could be an important part of our journey. I'll come back to this thread with some specific questions in a few weeks- I'm waiting on the results of a hair analysis test for mineral balance, and next week am going to get bloodwork done for iron, MTFHR, perhaps some thyroid stuff, etc. My toddler and I are also going to get sensitivity/allergy testing done next week with a practitioner who uses the omega/meridian stress assessment. I want to try some pendulum stuff at home as well, but haven't gotten around to it yet.

My personal concerns at the moment are mineral imbalance and mercury toxicity. I'm pretty exhausted, and irritable as heck (I jump to conclusions and just snap at my husband lately... lately being the last year or so....). I suspect a MTHFR defect based on my history and that of my mom and sister (miscarriage, stillbirth, PIH, pre-E, HELLP, placental abruption, periodontal disease, etc). I show basically all the signs of mercury toxicity, though of course these same symptoms could be from a number of different causes, but I have an insane amount of mercury in my mouth, as well as some past occupational exposure, and a LOT of vaccinations from international travel for a youth volunteer exchange about 8 years ago. Anyway, I'll maybe have some more answers about all of this stuff over the next few weeks. I hope to do a thorough detox in the future but for now I just want to support my liver and avoid detoxing because I am not ready to wean my boy yet.

My boy has had digestive issues since he was about 2 weeks old. Intolerant/allergic/sensitive (I don't know the difference?) to dairy, and I think maybe gluten, and maybe other things too, it is hard to figure out. He has eczema on his chin under each side of his mouth, and on the back of his neck. When his eczema flares up, his cheeks get really red and scaly, but not quite the same as the other patches. His teeth have some whiter spots and one of the front ones is chipped, so I'll definitely be looking into support for that. Other than his sensitive guts and the eczema, he's such an easygoing, happy kid.

Aaaaannnyways (I am such a blabberer), I want to pop in and say hello, and I'm happy to have found this thread, and I am excited to start! I'll get that book off amazon and start reading, try to figure things out a bit, and then maybe I can get a bit of input?


----------



## aldensmom09

Oh darn, 1800homeopathy doesn't ship to Canada.

Does anyone have a preferred supplier in Canada?


----------



## Panserbjorne

hopefully other mamas will weigh in. People who are on the fence about lactose more often than not end up having to use lactose free cell salts. Bummer, but true. I'm only saying this because more than one mama has bought a bunch and then not been able to use them. If there's a question, I'd tend to say go lactose free as just about everyone can handle those.

However if you can do it for yourself then going with the travel kit may be a great way to start!


----------



## aldensmom09

Oh, I never thought of this until right now- but we do use Hylands Teething Tablets from time to time with my son, and he seems to tolerate those OK. That being said, we haven't really figured out the dietary stuff yet, and how it might be relating to his eczema or my irritability or anything else. His eczema flare-ups seem pretty random, and he has (for the most part) grown out of the insane colic and gas and green diarrhea and bum rash that used to be his reaction to dairy in MY diet when he was little. It could end up that a strict no-dairy diet for either or both of us might be the way to go, or dairy might be OK in small amounts, I have no idea. I wonder if I should just pay attention the next few times we give him the teething tablets, see if I notice anything? Although I suppose when I give him the teething tablets, it's just 3 at a time, and not that often- I guess with the cell salts he'd be getting a lot more doses and a lot more lactose.

If I do decide to go with lactose-free ones, would I be able to get them through you? I've read online that cell salts have to have DINs and expiry dates in Canada now, I wonder if you can just mail them across the border, or if I would need to find a Canadian product/supplier?


----------



## Panserbjorne

that's the problem. if it's just a dose or two a day it's generally okay. however if you're using them as your primary modality and administering them every half an hour in acute situations that can add up, fast. You'd just need to consider how you were doing them and what your plan was.

I had a mom call me today (and I'm posting with her permission) with two sick kids, one at a more advanced stage than the other. I gave her two different regimens, both required frequent administration. The picture has changed completely and both kids, by her report, are playing happily. One had ear pain, sneezing and irritability, the other had lots of thick yellowish green junk, a deep cough and lethargy. Because she had the salts on hand we didn't use anything else and they worked quickly.

If you rely more on herbs, nutrients, homeopathics, allopathic meds etc. and only use the salts for support then it might not be as much of an issue.

I mail to canada frequently and can certainly do that if you decide you want some.


----------



## aldensmom09

I think that I should get some of the lactose free ones from you afterall, to play it safe, especially since we're just beginning to figure all of this out, and have no idea what allergies/sensitivities he has.

What size bottles do they come in? Do they come in sets, or individually? I think I'd like to get all 12, plus the bioplasma so that we have everything on hand, since we can't get them locally.

Thank you so much for helping us mamas out, both with the products and the knowledge!


----------



## Panserbjorne

I can certainly get kits, but the bioplasma is on backorder....again! I just cleaned them out. I wish they'd keep that in stock...I'm thinking of ordering a case myself just to have them. There's only one US distributor and he's not able to keep up with my demand.









I tend to think if you have the full set, then *possibly* five phos and bioplasma you are all set. The two combos come in handy, but a with a full set you can do anything you need.

Feel free to email me.


----------



## mimi!

Would this European, homeopathic formula be helpful for mercury detox? What do you think PB?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldensmom09*
> My personal concerns at the moment are mineral imbalance and mercury toxicity. I'm pretty exhausted, and irritable as heck (I jump to conclusions and just snap at my husband lately... lately being the last year or so....). I suspect a MTHFR defect based on my history and that of my mom and sister (miscarriage, stillbirth, PIH, pre-E, HELLP, placental abruption, periodontal disease, etc). I show basically all the signs of mercury toxicity, though of course these same symptoms could be from a number of different causes, but I have an insane amount of mercury in my mouth, as well as some past occupational exposure, and a LOT of vaccinations from international travel for a youth volunteer exchange about 8 years ago. Anyway, I'll maybe have some more answers about all of this stuff over the next few weeks. I hope to do a thorough detox in the future but for now I just want to support my liver and avoid detoxing because I am not ready to wean my boy yet.


----------



## Panserbjorne

It's not awful. I tend to take a slightly different approach, but you could always try it and see what you thought. I don't think it would hurt anything. It just looks a bit...muddled.

There tends to be a pattern in which things mobilize and get excreted when they share pathways. I'd tend to look at what needed to happen and support the progression as well as look at where the body was getting hung up. Of course, that means there is no one size fits all approach so something like this may be a nice way for people to start up at home.


----------



## mimi!

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## moonlight mom

These suggestions are all so great. I know this is a discussion about cell salts, but I am also really getting interested in flower essenses from all of PB great suggestions. Just wondering, can I give cell salts and flower essences all together or do I have to separate them? Do I just put 2 drops in water and give to my child and how frequently?

Thanks!!


----------



## moonlight mom

also wondering,

I read that you should take the essences for about a month, but I really was thinking I would use them based on how the day is going. For example, I wanted to use elm when I was feeling stressed or overwhelmed that particular day. ?The next day, if I felt impatient - I want to use impatiens. Can you use them that way or do you need to take them for long periods before you see results?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonlight mom*
> 
> These suggestions are all so great. I know this is a discussion about cell salts, but I am also really getting interested in flower essenses from all of PB great suggestions. Just wondering, can I give cell salts and flower essences all together or do I have to separate them? Do I just put 2 drops in water and give to my child and how frequently?
> 
> Thanks!!


absolutely and please do!!!! You can give them together (love this!) and yes, I prefer to put the flowers in water. How many drops depends on how much water for me. I didn't used to think that this was the case...but it seems to be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonlight mom*
> 
> also wondering,
> 
> I read that you should take the essences for about a month, but I really was thinking I would use them based on how the day is going. For example, I wanted to use elm when I was feeling stressed or overwhelmed that particular day. ?The next day, if I felt impatient - I want to use impatiens. Can you use them that way or do you need to take them for long periods before you see results?


Perfectly fine. Taking them long-term is fine for addressing chronic issues. However I very often use them in the moment to correct a mood. I also use them acutely in illnesses.

Different personalities can also shift in different timing which is perfect for them. I am a slow shifter and have been on the same flowers/remedies for quite a long time. They work beautifully, but I still need to take them. Others have totally different experiences and can shift very quickly. There are guidelines, but no rules. If you need a flower in the moment don't hesitate to use it!


----------



## speedmum

Hi! WOW! Hats off to you Panserbjorne for all that you are doing here, very inspiring to say the least. I just started reading this thread and am hoping I can find THAT answer for my daughter's troubles. It would be a shame if I didn't try and ask.

My daughter is 2 years and 3 months old. She is petite, has the *WORST appetite* in the world. She'll go hours and hours and probably days (if I'd let her) without eating. I've tried a WHOLE bunch and even took her to a homeopath who very nicely discussed her and suggested Nat Mur 30C. I did a 10 day course and no luck yet or improvement. I do understand that is homeopathy and not Cell salts.

Is there anything that you can suggest for her? Would this be an accute condition? Without getting into my breastfeeding failure issues, she lost weight at one month while being EBF and till date has trouble putting on weight.

I have my own issues as far as breastfeeding is concerned (possibly IGT/Breast Hypoplasia...)..but I just want to focus on helping DD right now? I'll take anything you've got.

Again, hats off to you. TIA.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Speedmom. That is QUITE a history. This is definitely not an acute issue, but a rather deep chronic case. Really, it sounds like you both need to be addressed. I would suspect underlying food sensitivities for sure just from what you've said. You can always start on bioplasma and do some supportive flower essences (things like wild rose, california wild rose, clematis, crowea perhaps even sundew...it would depend on her specific issues.)

She will likely need more targeted support, but bioplasma in and of itself can be a huge help in the beginning.

Do you know if it was a supply or transfer issue with the feeding? Was that ever assessed? Was she getting enough milk and not thriving, were you producing and she couldn't transfer or were you actually not producing enough? The two of you are very intertwined right now, and believe it or not, she holds answers for you, too. These clues can often tell us as much about your health as they can about hers.


----------



## DevaMajka

Is bioplasma my best bet for keeping a toddler from getting sick? The last 3 times he caught a cold, he ended up in the ER for beathing difficulties, so I think the best thing to do is keep him from catching colds when I can.

(Actually, correction- he did get "sick" recently with no ER trip, but that time *I* had it first, and he got it really really mildly. I'm guessing that he got antibodies from my milk that helped fight it off. The prior 3 times, he got it from his big brother before I got it.)


----------



## Panserbjorne

yes, you can do that...but you'd want to have single salts on hand to address the breathing stuff directly when it crops up.


----------



## Theloose

Sudden earache (overpriced monitor says go see the doctor. It ALWAYS says fluid unlikely) in dd (4yo), after playing all day at the park (in sunny california) with a runny nose - mostly clear but a tad bit of yellow. She's been sick on more than off for months, but seemed to be coming out of this cold. ferr phos, kali sulph, kali mur? repeat every 15-20 minutes till she's doing better? Plus onion juice drops in the ear since there's no ear discharge?


----------



## DevaMajka

Anyone have any ideas if there's a cell salt, and if so what one/ones, I could take for my itchy scalp? No dandruff, rashes, or redness. Just itchy- used to be just in response to hair care products, but now I can't pinpoint a cause at all.

I also have what's probably a silly question- if my tingling stops while taking cell salts, would I still want to try to find a medical reason for it? Or if it goes away on cell salts, do I assume that whatever the problem was, is being taken care of?


----------



## speedmum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Speedmom. That is QUITE a history. This is definitely not an acute issue, but a rather deep chronic case. Really, it sounds like you both need to be addressed. I would suspect underlying food sensitivities for sure just from what you've said. You can always start on bioplasma and do some supportive flower essences (things like wild rose, california wild rose, clematis, crowea perhaps even sundew...it would depend on her specific issues.)
> 
> She will likely need more targeted support, but bioplasma in and of itself can be a huge help in the beginning.
> 
> Do you know if it was a supply or transfer issue with the feeding? Was that ever assessed? Was she getting enough milk and not thriving, were you producing and she couldn't transfer or were you actually not producing enough? The two of you are very intertwined right now, and believe it or not, she holds answers for you, too. These clues can often tell us as much about your health as they can about hers.


Thanks for writing back (hug)

I stay in the UAE where there are VERY limited resources, I probably won't be able to get my hands on the flower essences anytime soon. Will def. ask my mum (who is currently in TX) to bring with her what she can esp. Bioplasma cell salts to start with. I am 29, vegetarian, grew up on a SAD vegetarian diet esp. during teen years. My daughter was born 5.95 pounds and 47cms. I do remember getting slightly engorged and leaked once when I went without feeding her and had given her formula. My yield after one month in one day was not more than 2oz :-( If I didn't feed her at all directly, it was a max of 4 or 5 oz total in a day.

We never figured out what it was, bad suckle/latch/appetite or lack of enough milk. The only thing I didn't try was motilium/ *domp. sp?? At four months (when I had almost given up) I received my international delivery for Goats Rue (but it was too late) and it didn't seem to help any. My breasts are asymmetrical, left is almost a cup (A) smaller than right(B). I don't have much fat/skin around the nipples. And they are a little widely spaced, but it isn't like I have checked out normal breasts to know what be considered normal. So?? that's all I can tell you.

Prior to having her I had a history of irregular periods and one OBGYN diagnosed me for a mild case of potential PCOS because of off FSH/LH levels but I never really had cysts. Of course, I have the typical PCOS symptoms of weight and thinning eyebrows/hairline. No other symptoms I think? I took ayurvedic supplements for a a few months and since then my periods got regular, I added exercise and whole foods to the mix and things got better. I have to add that my pregnancy was stressful (because she was unplanned) and to add to that I was very scared about gaining too much weight because of PCOS (so I PROBABLY didn't eat as much as I should have?) I also don't know if thyroid is part of the pic. On showing myself to a naturopath a year or so ago, she said I was borderline hypothyroid, with a tendency of being that but that my tests (folate, B, Iron, Thyroid) were overall okay.

I don't know if that lack of supply in the first month reduced her appetite to a point where she can't be bothered with food, I do try and separate the emotion from it and not get wound up, but hey I am a first time mum and failure to EBF didn't help  Yes, my self esteem is tied around her appetite and thus ultimately growth. How can I expect her to grow if she just doesn't eat? Sorry, about the lengthy post.

I will try and somehow get my hands on bioplasma salts and get her and myself started on it once my mum is back. Anything else you have to suggest for her or me would be immensely helpful.? Bless you.

.

PS. Edited to add that I stopped vaccinating DD after 4 months because I was afraid that it was interfering with her latch and she didn't do too well on them (persistent fever and screaming in the night) I was already ambivalent and then stopped altogether. She's got HepB, Hib, DPT, OPV.


----------



## gabbyraja

It's working! It's working! Oh, thank you PB! I haven't even received the superior cell salts yet, and our teeth are healing. Yes, I said our. I adopted this WAP/TF diet and cell salts to fix my dc, and wound up improving myself in the process.

I began this nutrition journey in an attempt to save and correct my 2 year old's decaying teeth. When I began I was living with a lot of pressure pain from one of my teeth. Bad enough to not be able to eat on that side, but not bad enough to have the amalgam removed while nursing my now 4 month old. I was living with it for as long as possible before subjecting her to the mercury. We've now been doing the WAP thing for about 6 weeks, including cell salts. I was able to eat bread (admittedly it was my own homemade gluten-free bread that is softer than anything but white bread from the store, but still) and later very gently chew ground beef on that side of my mouth today! I hadn't even tried before then in several months, but somehow wasn't paying enough attention until it suddenly dawned on me that I was eating on that side without pain! Now, I wouldn't try to chew jerky or almonds there now, or anything, but even bread was a no-go just a couple of weeks ago. I'm very encouraged by this.

I've been noticing that the brown gouges in my son's front teeth were now more of a butter yellow, but thought I might just be seeing what I wanted to see. Now I'm thinking it's true. His cavities seem to be healing! Very encouraged. If it can do that for cavities I have faith it can fix our leaky guts and get us genuinely healthy for possibly the first time in our lives.

Again, Elizabeth, w/o your steady input all over the dental and H&H forums I wouldn't have learned as much as I have and delved right in. Particularly when you said not to blame and guilt myself, because I must be coming on this information at just the right time. I didn't understand how that was possible, since the right time would have been BEFORE I had kids, but now I think you're right. This is when I was ready to accept the information and make the changes, and when I was financially able, as well. Thank you SO much! I know you change lives for the better every day, but know you've changed an entire family for the better here, forever.


----------



## aweynsayl

still working my way thru this thread, but is there a cell salt (other than bioplasma, which we already take) that i could give my family to stop a cycle of passing sickies back and forth and back and forth? (i know stress has been a factor that has not been helping)...


----------



## Panserbjorne

You may want to try adding additional silica.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I have temporarily forgotten about cell salts while playing with my new flower essences. I know they go hand-in-hand well, but I am a bit overwhelmed by EVERYTHING all at once.

In fact, I am feeling a bit stressed today. Too much going on in my life right now and I feel out of sorts. Kind of like a chicken with its head cut off running all over the place. I took a walk this morning to relieve some stress and that definitely helped. I also mentally prioritized some things, but really most of this is beyond my direct control and coming from a variety of places. No one person or thing. And I have great support at home and in these other organizations. Obligations and events are colliding and I feel unprepared to handle it all. DH assures me I'll do well and everyone else thinks so, also. It's me that feels the pressure.

Got any tips? Cell salts for stability or groundedness?


----------



## bluets

pulled muscles in my hip and probably strained a big pelvic ligament too - 6 weeks ago or so. just had 2 sessions of bodywork this week and it's now progressing downward - from obturators, to piriformis. i think it's moved into the psoas now. definitely feeling something in the knee and ankle.

ferr phos, mag phos for the muscle spasms... calc fluor, silica, and calc phos for the ligamentous damage... anything else?


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> You may want to try adding additional silica.


excellent! thank you.


----------



## bluets

hot out of my inbox:

an excerpt from Robin Murphy's lecture on the history of cell salts.

http://www.lotushealthinstitute.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=76:cell-salts-history-and-philosophy&catid=23odcast&Itemid=40


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> I have temporarily forgotten about cell salts while playing with my new flower essences. I know they go hand-in-hand well, but I am a bit overwhelmed by EVERYTHING all at once.
> 
> In fact, I am feeling a bit stressed today. Too much going on in my life right now and I feel out of sorts. Kind of like a chicken with its head cut off running all over the place. I took a walk this morning to relieve some stress and that definitely helped. I also mentally prioritized some things, but really most of this is beyond my direct control and coming from a variety of places. No one person or thing. And I have great support at home and in these other organizations. Obligations and events are colliding and I feel unprepared to handle it all. DH assures me I'll do well and everyone else thinks so, also. It's me that feels the pressure.
> 
> Got any tips? Cell salts for stability or groundedness?


hornbeam and elm can both be great for overwhelm...as can impatiens. I'd probably go to kali phos first, but the calc phos would be a close second. Great for assimilation of information.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Jessica,

I just saw your post. You're doing an amazing job!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Thanks PB! I intuitively chose all three cals this morning (no time for pendulum) for myself and DD. I had a gum abscess for a long time that was gone for months; then it suddenly flared up yesterday. Very weird considering the skin/gum was completely healed. This morning I felt the flap of skin and yesterday I had felt the pain, but was too busy to do anything about it -- specifically. I have been spraying the Magenta Self-Heal (flourish formula from FES) in my mouth as often as I think of it for a few days now for general healing purposes.

I'll go take the kali phos now. I'm headed to class in a little bit, then my day gets busy for awhile...not sure how long. Another stressful thing is my entire calendar disappeared off my computer. Wait, that is misleading. The EVENTS (every single one) all disappeared off my calendar yesterday morning. DH is a techie and he said it occurred at 8:13 am. He was able to restore my historical data, which makes me VERY HAPPY because I use this tool for my scrapbooking! Unfortunately, though, everything from 12.10.10 on is gone/missing or incorrect. I'm at a loss on how to even go about recreating it. Luckily, I noticed my phone calendar still exists (not completely accurate nor current, but more recent than the other version) and I did NOT sync it. It would have been erased, too, if I had. I plugged it into the wall yesterday to charge instead. So, I am somewhat blind on my obligations over the new few days/weeks/months and that is stressing me out now. I put Five Flowers in my water this morning because it (the stress) felt that strong. EEK! (And I have been doing a LOT of conscious breathing lately.)

Anyway, part of me feels it is a sign and I am laughing over the message.







In the end, whatever I don't get back into the calendar simply wasn't meant to be. I *can* be quite philosophical about these types of things, but it takes me a few minutes to step out of the day-to-day reality sometimes.

I'm feeling like silica would be helpful for me, too.

Oh, I just recalled that I have a printout of my February calendar because of an event I went to last weekend. If I didn't recycle it already, it will be accurate as of Friday night last week. Hopefully, all my notes from that event didn't obliterate the original data....


----------



## sunnysandiegan

The three calcs helped!

I added hornbeam to my water, too. I don't have elm, though.

I drove to class, but there was no parking within a mile! Came home and got to work on my calendar. I got December squared away on the old version. And I got January recreated in my new "identity" from memory.







I found my February print-out and will work on that soon. Walking in the sunshine always helps and I always walk to get DD from school. I carried two heavy bags of books today (donation to a teacher). Good exercise! Calming and grounding, too. DD & I fixed and ate lunch together (short day). I have just as much to do as I did, but I feel more able to calmly do it all.

I love cell salts and flower essences!!!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> I love cell salts and flower essences!!!


me too!


----------



## moonlight mom

Me too! I just bought a few essences. I did buy the bach ones because they were the only ones available. I have had so much success with cell salts too! I can't believe the differences in myself and children!

Your awesome PB!!


----------



## FireWithin

ok I only have a few minutes until baby needs me. let's see what I can get done. . .

This Sunday we are going to a cool new business. it is a room full of trampolines. It is my birthday present to myself. We bought tickets for an hour for my boys, and only a 1/2 hour for myself. If my legs hold out for a full half hour I will be one proud mama. My question is though that I get exercise induced asthma. I have used Nat Sulph in the past with tremendous success, but for a specific kind of asthma - dampness induced. Do you think it will help with exercise induced.

Actually for a few days I've been having some tightness breathing, so I should go ahead and test nat sulph.

ok that's it. off to the FE thread.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I woke up super early for no apparent reason this morning. Tried conscious breathing and visiting the loo...still awake, so I got up.

Along comes DD, "Mommy, my throat hurts." I looked down her throat with a flashlight and there is a bit of redness; felt her neck and her glands are swollen. She quietly got the cell salts out of the master bedroom without waking Daddy. I already had the books in hand. We started with Hylands Ferr. Phos (4) and Luyties Calc. Sulph (4); then 15 minutes later, Luyties Kali Mur (4) and Luyties Calc. Sulph (4). Repeat from the beginning. She says her throat stopped hurting after the first set of cell salts. I had her continue just to make sure. Such a startling QUICK remedy!!!! So not used to this....

Just checked her throat and it still has a bit of redness, but her glands are back to normal. She seems fine now, including being hungry.

Shall I/we/she continue taking anything today? (We won't be home most of the day, but I can bring them with us.)

For future reference, should I have just let her take the first set of cell salts and be done since she said her throat stopped hurting within a couple minutes? Is it common for such a QUICK response in an otherwise healthy child?

When we first started using cell salts (Dec), she was very responsive to Hylands Bioplasma. However, we didn't get the cell salts at the very beginning of her illness, so it didn't go away for good quickly. Bioplasma made her feel better for awhile at a time. I let her dose herself as often as she wanted. This is her first acute condition since then. Her body works so differently than my own.


----------



## FireWithin

It is surprising how fast they can act. I'm always amazed.

From my own experience, I continue to take them as a supportive measure for a while later. This is a good place to energy test the timing. Even if she is feeling better, she is probably still burning through the salts and needing more, but it will probably continue at a slower rate than when she is actively uncomfortable. When I'm really on my game I continue to give them for at least 24 hours after no symptoms, just as support (but I often forget).


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> ok I only have a few minutes until baby needs me. let's see what I can get done. . .
> 
> This Sunday we are going to a cool new business. it is a room full of trampolines. It is my birthday present to myself. We bought tickets for an hour for my boys, and only a 1/2 hour for myself. If my legs hold out for a full half hour I will be one proud mama. My question is though that I get exercise induced asthma. I have used Nat Sulph in the past with tremendous success, but for a specific kind of asthma - dampness induced. Do you think it will help with exercise induced.
> 
> Actually for a few days I've been having some tightness breathing, so I should go ahead and test nat sulph.
> 
> ok that's it. off to the FE thread.


you could test the asthma combo as well-that seems to be a great match for so many with asthma. kali phos, mag phos, nat mur, nat sulph.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> It is surprising how fast they can act. I'm always amazed.
> 
> From my own experience, I continue to take them as a supportive measure for a while later. This is a good place to energy test the timing. Even if she is feeling better, she is probably still burning through the salts and needing more, but it will probably continue at a slower rate than when she is actively uncomfortable. When I'm really on my game I continue to give them for at least 24 hours after no symptoms, just as support (but I often forget).


this. I dose frequently at the beginning and then back off as things improve.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Thanks! I had her take Bioplasma a half-hour after the last of the other cell salts. We're bringing the Bioplasma with us today. She doesn't want anything else. (She's 9 and I am big on letting her make decisions and live with the consequences...when they fall within certain guidelines, which this does.)

We have an early morning playdate going on right now (helping out another family) and then we're all off for the day. I feel like *I* should take something, but I'm not sure what..... I might have a few minutes to myself for the pendulum. The girls aren't quite settled down yet...


----------



## sunnysandiegan

They settled down and I got a few minutes to myself with my pendulum and cell salts and flower essences. Yes, Hylands bioplasma for DD today (4x). I took the ones indicated at the time and have forgotten them already (calc something, Luyties bioplasma, and one other). Vervain (6 drops) and rock water (1 drop) in my water for the day....first time for me on rock water. Magenta self-healer and ferr phos to go with us, but I didn't get clear answers on how often to take. I'm still learning how to ask questions....


----------



## FireWithin

Jumped and Jumped today to my hearts content and not a bit of asthma (well maybe a tad, but nothing that kept me back). Only bad part was I really got into it, tried a fancy jumped and landed hard and twitched my back. So, I'm a little sore. But I made it almost the entire 30 minutes!!!!! (had to stop earlier to help my 4 year old). dancing banana!

I'm thrilled with the asthma salts. I took them this morning and quickly coughed up a couple of mucous plugs and felt really comfortable since.


----------



## sunnysandiegan




----------



## Panserbjorne

so glad you saw them work for you! Really, it's just a matter of getting the right combination and that asthma one is darned good!


----------



## aweynsayl

yay learning more! must try to find the asthma blend for dh. is that a hylands blend? i havent seen it at my HFS... or is that from the 1800- site? could i make a blend (take one of each of the salts? or something?)

a question about taking time off from them.... because i didnt dose ds yesterday, and he was.... rather poorly behaved this morning. i gave him his salts (and his FEs, so that might have been it, too), and he's back to sunshiny self...... dare i give him a whole day off again? <blush> or maybe just one dose a day, rather than a full day totally off?

also, and i dont recall seeing this in the posts i've read, though i have not made it thru the whole thread yet, and it's possible i missed it, too--- is there a place i can read about the difference between 6x and 30x?


----------



## Panserbjorne

I find it takes some time of building up before you can let people lapse. Play it by ear. If he's not seeming sunshiney you can always dose later in the day.

The asthma is a combo I get from bestmade. It's excellent and it works particularly well for asthma. It's just mag phos, nat mur, nat sulph and kali phos. You can certainly make it if you have the salts. It's convenient to have the blend for travel or just your purse if it's an issue.

6x has more substance than 30x. It's more nutritional.


----------



## aweynsayl

is bestmade the ones you order and people buy from you? if so, let me know when you do it again, because while i'd do the others and have dh take them, he'd be more likely to do it more regularly if it was easier. ;-)

so, would there be a reason to take the 30x? i'm feeling like maybe you did already answer that question...


----------



## Panserbjorne

I have some asthma combos as I ordered extra. Let me know if you need any and I can certainly help out.

Yes, there are reasons to take a 30x but it's generally after you've been using them for quite some time. Or if there's a different reason (some people are too sensitive to have as much material as there is in a 6x.) But if you were taking them for a chronic condition and they weren't working as well anymore then you *could* go to a 12x, and then 30 and so on.


----------



## aweynsayl

thank you! i'll talk to dh about it. 

thank you also for the explanation of the difference between 6 and 30. that makes sense. next i need to make sense of the differences between cell salts and homeopathics.....


----------



## Panserbjorne

Simple! One is based on the law of similars, and one, is not. Cell salts=law of opposites (correcting a deficiency.) Homeopathy=law of similars (a little bit of a substance that when given, creates a similar picture.) A substance can be homeopathic to a case and be a cell salt...it's more why it's prescribed than anything. Not that that helps things. LOL.


----------



## FireWithin

cell salts are both energetic and nutritional. I see them as allowing you to access the nutrients that you have in yours body already, or better absorb the nutrients that you are getting. So maybe you can say they use nutrition to energetically shift things in your body. related to that, you need to take more of them than a homeopathic. One poppyseed amount will not make a change, whereas, a poppyseed amount of a homeopathic remedy would make an energetic shift.

that's how I see it.

I can have just as quick response to both of them.


----------



## aweynsayl

i think i get the similars/opposites.... FEs are similars, right?

but.... "a substance can be homeopathic to a case and be a cell salt" ...???? gak.

i think i need to think about that in the morning after my cell salts, FEs, and coffee! lol.


----------



## mimi!

May I suggest that we create a sticky for this awesome, chock-full thread?









Sometimes I need to come back to some of PB's combos, when our health shifts a bit, and it can take a while to sift through 40 pages!

What if it looked something like this:

tooth decay - calc. flour. and calc phos. (this is the only one I can remember off the top of my head)

digestion combos:

-food sensitivities

-general detox

-just before treats - (remember that great combo you gave just before Halloween? It worked well and got us through Christmas!)

asthma combos:

Maybe just half a dozen or so of the most often asked combos/questions . . .

Just a thought


----------



## es1967

Last night I had a really bad sore throat. Was thinking I would start with the calc sulph and then proceed to gargling w ACV if needed. I started taking calc sulph at about 9:30pm. Took about 4-5 doses total- every 15 minutes or so. By 11pm I could hardly feel the sore throat. By 11:30 it was literally gone and went to bed. No pain during the night and woke up feeling great! Gonna have to stock up on more of that. Still having issues with my DS's cough. It "almost" goes away and then returns w the next cold he picks up at preschool.

I've been doing the Kali Mur and the Kali Sulph. He hardly coughs at all but it never really goes away completely. So frustrating. Maybe I should have done the Calc Sulph. Will have to stock up on more. I still cannot believe my sore throat cleared up so fast!!

On the 3rd dose I was wondering if it really was going to work but w just 2 more doses it was gone. Last night I found a link to a pdf-Biochemic remedies ebook. Is this the same book you can purchase or is the ebook just a simplified version?

http://ohmtalk.com/holistic-remedies/the-biochemic-remedies-ebook/


----------



## sunnysandiegan

The link didn't go anywhere for me. Your link was fine, but the link on that site showed "file not found". The picture isn't the same, if it is meant to be the cover of the book.

Meanwhile, yes, my DD had fantastic results too with resolving a sore throat on Sunday morning!


----------



## es1967

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> The link didn't go anywhere for me. Your link was fine, but the link on that site showed "file not found". The picture isn't the same, if it is meant to be the cover of the book.
> 
> Meanwhile, yes, my DD had fantastic results too with resolving a sore throat on Sunday morning!


When I click on the link it says "The Biochemic Remedies E book". Then when you click on the book it opens a PDF. I'm just wondering if I should still order the book- not sure if its the same thing.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> The link didn't go anywhere for me. Your link was fine, but the link on that site showed "file not found". The picture isn't the same, if it is meant to be the cover of the book.
> 
> Meanwhile, yes, my DD had fantastic results too with resolving a sore throat on Sunday morning!


do a search on the site using the keyword "Biochemic" and you'll find another way of getting to the download.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> The link didn't go anywhere for me. Your link was fine, but the link on that site showed "file not found". The picture isn't the same, if it is meant to be the cover of the book.
> 
> Meanwhile, yes, my DD had fantastic results too with resolving a sore throat on Sunday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> When I click on the link it says "The Biochemic Remedies E book". Then when you click on the book it opens a PDF. I'm just wondering if I should still order the book- not sure if its the same thing.
Click to expand...

I was underwhelmed with the free e-book. However, if you're dabbling and don't want to spend money on books, this is a great place to start. But, you'll find more information in the other resources.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I tried a zillion ways to view the ebook last night. Even used two different browsers, etc.









I actually own two books, so I don't need it. I was just curious if it was good because I have a friend who would greatly appreciate a free ebook on this topic. Thanks for the comments. I'll stop trying to see it now. LOL


----------



## bluets

try this link: here

(accessed through this page: http://hubpages.com/hub/Biochemic-Remedies-And-Their-Strengths-Or-Potencies)


----------



## es1967

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> The link didn't go anywhere for me. Your link was fine, but the link on that site showed "file not found". The picture isn't the same, if it is meant to be the cover of the book.
> 
> Meanwhile, yes, my DD had fantastic results too with resolving a sore throat on Sunday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> When I click on the link it says "The Biochemic Remedies E book". Then when you click on the book it opens a PDF. I'm just wondering if I should still order the book- not sure if its the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was underwhelmed with the free e-book. However, if you're dabbling and don't want to spend money on books, this is a great place to start. But, you'll find more information in the other resources.
Click to expand...

Okay, so the Biochemic book you order has more info. I was not sure and did not want to order it if it was the same thing as online.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> try this link: here
> 
> (accessed through this page: http://hubpages.com/hub/Biochemic-Remedies-And-Their-Strengths-Or-Potencies)


Thank you! I'm sharing it with my friend shortly.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> The link didn't go anywhere for me. Your link was fine, but the link on that site showed "file not found". The picture isn't the same, if it is meant to be the cover of the book.
> 
> Meanwhile, yes, my DD had fantastic results too with resolving a sore throat on Sunday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> When I click on the link it says "The Biochemic Remedies E book". Then when you click on the book it opens a PDF. I'm just wondering if I should still order the book- not sure if its the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was underwhelmed with the free e-book. However, if you're dabbling and don't want to spend money on books, this is a great place to start. But, you'll find more information in the other resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so the Biochemic book you order has more info. I was not sure and did not want to order it if it was the same thing as online.
Click to expand...

I have the two books in bluets link above that are to the right of the article. The one from amazon is about $7 (free shipping with prime). The biochemic book is crazy high everywhere except the 1800homeopathy site, where I paid $4. I got it there along with most of my cell salts. Flat shipping fee.


----------



## Punchy Kaby

I am just getting into cell salts, I ordered the handbook that PB suggested and have read through many but not all the pages yet. I have taken Bioplasma on and off and have started giving it to my kids again. I am hoping to help myself with some cavity healing and nutrient absorption; for my DD better sleep, and for my DS overall support, low appetite and recurring colds.

One question for PB, when I take Bioplasma, my joints get crackly, is this normal?


----------



## Panserbjorne

how long does it last?


----------



## aldensmom09

if any of you american girls are placing an order with 1800homeopathy, would you be willing to order an extra copy of the biochemic handbook and ship it to me in Canada? i could send you the money for the book and shipping costs via email transfer or paypal. they don't ship to canada and i can't find a decent price elsewhere...


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldensmom09*
> 
> if any of you american girls are placing an order with 1800homeopathy, would you be willing to order an extra copy of the biochemic handbook and ship it to me in Canada? i could send you the money for the book and shipping costs via email transfer or paypal. they don't ship to canada and i can't find a decent price elsewhere...


you can pm me if you like.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I will be placing an order soon (next few days), also, so you can PM me if that timing works for you.


----------



## Punchy Kaby

My joints are crackly for about 30 minutes.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I was awakened in the middle of the night (felt like; was probably early, early morning) feeling sick.









Eventually I got up and wondered around looking for the Flourish Self-healer FE blend. It was dark and I was a bit disoriented, so I never found it. When DH & DD got up, DD brought me my makeshift pendulum, the box of cell salts, and the two books. I've been taking Calc fluor, calc phos, calc sulph, ferr phos, and kali mur (1 each) every 15 minutes since.

That was about 6:45 am and it is 11:15 am now (just took a dose in the midst of typing this). I have gone through a variety of symptoms during this time, but mostly it feels like a cold at the early stages. When I was using the pendulum, I asked "right now" questions and took some additional cell salts at 6:40-something and then I thought to ask "how often..." type questions and hit on the every 15 min interval for this set of cell salts (listed above). I asked "how long..." type questions and got "several hours" as a yes answer. No other answers were definitive, especially not when I asked specific times or number of hours. How long do you typically keep this type of dosing schedule up for an adult with a history of mild-to-moderate colds/flus/sinus/etc?

I felt good after the first couple doses. Then, I got up to possibly shower, etc. and did not feel so good. I've been in bed ever since clearing my schedule for the day via email.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Fascinating!

So, I kept that dosing schedule of those specific cell salts up until 1-something in the afternoon. I took nothing for awhile.

Around 4-ish, I asked DH to help me find the Flourish Self-Healer and he found it. I took one spray of that. Then, I laid out all the Flourish cards and was most drawn to the Kinder Garden. Sprayed once in my mouth. When I was putting it away, I saw the YES formula (which doesn't have a card) and I felt compelled to take it. I sprayed once in my mouth. SALTY! I thought I had tried it before, but now I don't think so. Anyway, once the surprise of saltiness wore off (a few seconds), I remembered it is in a sea salt base whereas the others are a brandy base and it felt GOOD!

Around 5-ish, I got my box of cell salts and pendulum out again. Five cell salts came up for one each, at that time, and again before bedtime (calc fluor, calc sulph, kali mur, kali sulph, and nat mur). The three sulphs actually only tested affirmative for a combo and I took them a few seconds before the others. Then, kali phos and mag phos came up for two each, every 15 minutes.

I haven't looked these up in my books to learn more yet, but I did that this morning and things are beginning to make sense.

A few minutes ago, DH came home from dropping DD off at a birthday party (I am so grateful he was working from home today!) and he asked how I was feeling. When I said I still have the cold, he commented that I am much more chipper than usual for the first day of a cold. Except for the sneezing that just began a couple hours ago, it doesn't feel like the first day of a cold. Very intriguing!


----------



## gabbyraja

K, I don't really know for sure, but I'm guessing with all the pendulum talk in this thread you guys are talking about some form of divination or something? Does anyone have a link to a quick how-to on this? Anything that can help me figure out what I'm doing with the cell salts, homeopathics and FEs is a welcome addition to my tool kit.


----------



## Momo123

I wanted to add a success story for adult teeth issues with cell salts, since there are a lot of great stories about using cell salts for babies/kids teeth problems. My mom has had problems with her gums/teeth for a while now, and she's had to have several teeth pulled because they were loose in their sockets and about to fall out. She had partial dentures made to replace them, but she didn't like using them because they made her gums feel sore and uncomfortable. So, I consulted the biochemic handbook and got her calc fluor for teeth loose in sockets and ferrum phos for the gum inflammation. It's only been two weeks but she tells me that she can now wear her partial dentures without any discomfort and her gums are less inflamed. I am so amazed that it's made a difference in such a short time. I'm hoping that she won't have to get her other loose teeth pulled if she keeps taking the cell salts.


----------



## meandk0610

awesome! does she take them together, 3x/day, 4 tablets/each at a time?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Momo123*
> 
> I wanted to add a success story for adult teeth issues with cell salts, since there are a lot of great stories about using cell salts for babies/kids teeth problems. My mom has had problems with her gums/teeth for a while now, and she's had to have several teeth pulled because they were loose in their sockets and about to fall out. She had partial dentures made to replace them, but she didn't like using them because they made her gums feel sore and uncomfortable. So, I consulted the biochemic handbook and got her calc fluor for teeth loose in sockets and ferrum phos for the gum inflammation. It's only been two weeks but she tells me that she can now wear her partial dentures without any discomfort and her gums are less inflamed. I am so amazed that it's made a difference in such a short time. I'm hoping that she won't have to get her other loose teeth pulled if she keeps taking the cell salts.


----------



## Momo123

Yes, she takes both of them at the same time, 4 tablets of each kind 3 times a day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meandk0610*
> 
> awesome! does she take them together, 3x/day, 4 tablets/each at a time?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Momo123*
> 
> I wanted to add a success story for adult teeth issues with cell salts, since there are a lot of great stories about using cell salts for babies/kids teeth problems. My mom has had problems with her gums/teeth for a while now, and she's had to have several teeth pulled because they were loose in their sockets and about to fall out. She had partial dentures made to replace them, but she didn't like using them because they made her gums feel sore and uncomfortable. So, I consulted the biochemic handbook and got her calc fluor for teeth loose in sockets and ferrum phos for the gum inflammation. It's only been two weeks but she tells me that she can now wear her partial dentures without any discomfort and her gums are less inflamed. I am so amazed that it's made a difference in such a short time. I'm hoping that she won't have to get her other loose teeth pulled if she keeps taking the cell salts.
Click to expand...


----------



## Momo123

Gabbyraja, I'm no expert so hopefully others will weigh in, but I did get a crystal pendulum (from etsy) but I haven't had a chance to really play with it yet. But I think you can make your own too. I did ask it to show me the yes and no swings and they were different! There are some threads on this topic, but here's one that I read a while ago: http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/908247/crystal-testing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabbyraja*
> 
> K, I don't really know for sure, but I'm guessing with all the pendulum talk in this thread you guys are talking about some form of divination or something? Does anyone have a link to a quick how-to on this? Anything that can help me figure out what I'm doing with the cell salts, homeopathics and FEs is a welcome addition to my tool kit.


----------



## luv2bamommy2

Hi, I was just reading through this thread and came across your note. My DS [now 5] takes a 'form' of vitamins made similar to homeopathic pills. My mom found them on www.elixirs.com. She got him a bottle of Vitamin K and Super B combo, he has been taking cell salts and remedies since infancy. They have a search engine on the site, you just write in what you're looking for and if they carry it, they'll find it for you.

You can also ask questions of their onsite practitioner.

Just a thought. Have a great day. :>))


----------



## DevaMajka

Is there anything I can give for adult teeth that aren't growing in in the right position? Poor ds1- his teeth are a wreck.  His front two teeth are coming in too far apart, and the dentist is concerned. I'm giving him #1, #2, and silica 3 times a day (4 if I remember). Anything else I should get for him?

Also, what can I use for the beginnings of a cold? I have bioplasma coming, but it's not here yet. This is ds2, and his colds recently turn into breathing problems (with 3 ER visits so far), so I want to hit it hard.

I'm using a homeopathic remedy I found at the drugstore, Coryzalia, and giving it 3x a day, per the instructions.


----------



## Panserbjorne

teeth: calc fluor

cold: ferrum phos


----------



## DevaMajka

Ok, I'm giving him calc fluor (I forget the names and go by the numbers. lol). It's only been a couple of weeks, so hopefully it makes a difference!!

I'll head to the hfs to get ferrum phos today. I'll be ecstatic if this works! Nat sulph is the asthma one, right? I should get it to have on hand just in case.


----------



## Deir

Ok- I want to join in!! I've been trying to read all the past posts and I just got a set of cell salts. I had been using bioplasma before but now i want to get into the single ones.

Current issue- we all just got over a flu like illness (who knows if it was The Flu) with fevers, cold symptoms, cough. My oldest ds- 7- got it the worst with very high fevers and was out of school for 5 days. He still seems exhausted. So what to aid his return to health? Second ds seems fine. The baby (10 months) has a really runny nose although i think she is also teething. What concerns me is coughing. What would be the best for a cough at the tail end of a virus. it sounds pretty loose.

TIA!


----------



## bluets

ARGH! ds has this truly annoying "ahem" cough. All. The. Time. for the past few days. He says his throat is itchy and that's why he clears his throat (it's not really a cough, more like a smoker's grunt - odd since we don't smoke nor does he). Better outside. I had him intuit his cell salts yesterday but we only managed to get one dose in before bedtime. And he picked so many that I didn't take note of them. I've tried pulsatilla 30C for a few doses over the past day but that hasn't helped either. He's been slurping down slippery elm throat lozenges like they're going out of style. Concomitants: fiery red anal area though it isn't bothering him anymore; hangnails.

Meh - it was either the fig newtons that he dove into when I wasn't looking or the blood orange fizzy drink a friend brought over (seriously, I thought it was orange soda when I tasted it). I've been stuffing probiotic powder into him, with spirulina. Maybe some sauerkraut juice tonight.

Any cell salt tips before I go insane?


----------



## aweynsayl

deir~ i asked a similar question and got told silica.  (helps get stuff out)

been reading lots today....

question: for pms/hormonal anxiety: kali phos or kali sulph? or.....?? kali phos sounds most likely, given what i was reading, but i had pulsitilla homeopathic on my list for the same thing, and read that kali sulph is the cell salt most like puls.... wondering if it would have the same sort of effect, though. anyone have a rec?


----------



## bluets

yes, silica gets stuff out. not so painful with cell salts. be cautious if you go to homeopathic silica.

aweyn - i'm not sure. when i've got pms, i go straight for pulsatilla. or silica. i'm still riding the landscape between them until i can get a dose of psorinum to clarify the picture (according to my mentor).


----------



## aweynsayl

bluets, for pms-- homeopathic silica, or cell salt? i've been hitting the cell salt heavily, and it helped.

did you find something for ds's cough? ds was doing it, and it's gotten better since we started the silica. could be a coincidence, though. would silica help the hangnails, or would that be calc flor? i'm starting to "get" it......... ;-)


----------



## bluets

well, i gave him calc phos, calc sulph, kali mur, kali phos, nat mur, nat phos and silica this evening. he was feeling pukey AND he coughed up a big junk ball at school (i.e., a huge mucus glob) and oops swallowed it (so i have no idea if i'm dealing with yellow or white discharge)... AND he's been very irritable and impatient. it's hard to get a bunch of regular doses into him when he's at school and i'm at work - i have to guess in the morning and hope that he'll drink his water throughout the day, not just at one time during the day.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I spent a few minutes with my cell salts and pendulum. Feeling pretty icky today: cold symptoms, exhausted from a late night, stressful pile-up of situations today, and to top it off...I could literally feel my body swelling and puffing up. and a wicked headache came on. Nearly all of them tested positive at random numbers (1-4 each of I think 8 - I only have 11). To be honest, I didn't give the cell salts a whole lot of time to work before I grabbed chocolate. Ahhh....

(I also spritzed my YES FE blend in my mouth since I missed my mid-day dose.)

Ugh. I'm guessing my menstrual cycle is due tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Panserbjorne

that's something that can definitely be addressed with salts, but to be honest you see more results the longer you're using them (as the body builds it's stores.) You might try mag phos and nat sulph if you have them. Mag phos is for that achiness along with the headache and any cramping (and the need is what drives you to eat chocolate!) Nat sulph helps with water retention. It can flush out the interstitial fluid.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I used my pendulum to test cell salts again this morning...9 of my 11 in varying quantities (2-4 each)...nat sulph and mag phos were definitely in there. The only two I did NOT take were kali phos and silica (and I don't have nat phos, yet). Bioplasma came up for three times today @ 3 each time.

My period has not started yet, but the swelling is amazing. I went from having my jeans loose yesterday morning to UNCOMFORTABLY snug by early evening. I traded them in for pj bottoms at that point, which is also when I took the cell salts. This morning the same jeans are comfortable, not tight, not loose. I took my usual walk this morning...

No other symptoms of PMS except the headache, which really could have been due to the crazy stress of yesterday. No headache today. Even the cold symptoms have abated today. Fascinating!

I am ready to order the nat phos that was out of stock my first order. DD is about out of Bioplasma 6x, so I'll also order that. (I inadvertently ordered Bio 12x in my first order, which tests good for me. 6x tests best for her.) The ferrum phos is Hyland's brand (and half gone) and I much prefer the Luyties, so I will also order that. Anything else you would recommend?


----------



## DevaMajka

I just looked at one of the cell salt charts- might Kali Mur (in addition to ferrum phos) be helpful for ds2? He has lots of mucous, and from what I remember, mucous is part of the problem in bronchiolitis (which is what half of the doctor's dx'ed him with. The other half dx'ed him with asthma)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *DevaMajka*
> 
> Also, what can I use for the beginnings of a cold? I have bioplasma coming, but it's not here yet. This is ds2, and his colds recently turn into breathing problems (with 3 ER visits so far), so I want to hit it hard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> teeth: calc fluor
> 
> cold: ferrum phos


----------



## Panserbjorne

yes, mucus is not technically first stage, but if he's moved to that then definitely kali mur could be quite helpful. what color is it? what is the consistency? In general, the cough, cold, catarrh combo is excellent for bronchitis and other chesty issues. That is Ferr Phos, Kali Mur, Mag Phos, Nat Mur, Nat Sulph. that can be easier to do than try and follow it with single salts in a kiddo.

Also, using a remedy in addition to the salts may be a good bet at this point. That and something like garlic poultices to help thin the mucus as well. GL!


----------



## DevaMajka

His mucous is thick and yellowish, but light.

I love the idea of the combos, but it's hard to find them here. I haven't found a Canadian online site that sells them other than well.ca, and if it comes from the states it usually takes weeks to get here. I can get the single salts locally, but then again, they are expensive- $14 for a 500 tab bottle. It would definitely be cheaper to get the combos from the states and wait!

I'm really excited though. To tell you the truth, I've never been a big believer in homeopathy (though cell salts seemed more promising to me), but I've been using the coryzalia or whatever it is on J, and it's been 2 or 3 days and absolutely no signs of breathing problems (the last 3 times, it's been bad by this point). I just managed to get out today to get the ferrum phos, so I can't give it credit.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I wish we thought about it! I'd have sent it with the other things.


----------



## DevaMajka

Yep - I always seem to find one more thing I "need" after I place an order. lol.

I may just get the kali mur and go with the ferrum phos and that for now.

From reading about it, kali mur might be useful for us for digestion anyways. 

eta- I got the kali mur just now.


----------



## Punchy Kaby

I came down with a flu like illness Monday and I took 8 doses of bioplasma (which is currently the only cell salt I have). I didn't feel any immediate relief, probably could have used a single salt. Day three and I'm feeling ok, I'm still sore in my muscles and low energy. Other than fever, achyness, chills I had a sour stomach and loose stool. I wonder if the lactose in the salts are bothering me. I don't tolerate dairy well and don't have much in my diet other than cheese now and then and butter. I wonder when I order a set of salts if it is just safer for me to get lactose free?

One great side note- the skin on my hands is healthy, it is usually dry and cracked, heavy dosing with bioplasma must have done it!


----------



## es1967

Going to the dentist today to have my teeth cleaned. My teeth are very sensitive and I was wondering if I start dosing with calc fluor

a few hours before I go if that would help w the sensitivity while I'm there. My dentist is awesome and cleanings are a pleasure but when my teeth are sensitive I cringe. I was planning on using the calc fluor and calc phos for wks before my apt but I didn't. Anyways, any suggestions?


----------



## Okapi

All right, you guys have convinced me, I'm going to give this a shot. I have a cavity that has apparently been unchanged for at least the last nine years (it's between teeth, so they can't actually see it). It has recently started bothering me a little, so the dentist wanted to fill it, but I told them I wanted to hold off. I am going to try the cell salts (calc flour, calc phos & silica, right?) along with my usual teeth cleaning, and see what they say at the next set of X-rays in Aug. I also have heard about using clay for teeth, so I will look into that as well, but that is a different thread, I'm thinking!


----------



## tanyalynn

Okapi, check out the Healing Cavities sticky in Dental too, nutrition changes (food or supps or both) can be helpful as well (at least vitamin D, depending on where you live).


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I got caught up in life and forgot to order. However, they called me this morning to let me know the nat phos is back in stock and I could reorder it now with free shipping and I could add to the order (still free shipping). I took that opportunity and my order shipped today!


----------



## tanyalynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> I got caught up in life and forgot to order. However, *they called me this morning* to let me know the nat phos is back in stock and I could *reorder it now with free shipping* and I could add to the order (still free shipping). I took that opportunity and my order shipped today!


Wow, I'm super-impressed. When I order stuff that turns out to be out of stock (it seems to be in-stock when I order/pay), all I get is a note on my Invoice (the one that arrives with my shipment, not anything via email ahead of time) saying X is not available, I should wait 10 days before trying to re-order. That's happened twice to me, I was completely underwhelmed by their customer service, but I like the products so I keep ordering. I'm so glad it's worked out better for you!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I waited a few weeks - way past ten days - close to a month...maybe that's why? I am definitely grateful!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanyalynn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> I got caught up in life and forgot to order. However, *they called me this morning* to let me know the nat phos is back in stock and I could *reorder it now with free shipping* and I could add to the order (still free shipping). I took that opportunity and my order shipped today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm super-impressed. When I order stuff that turns out to be out of stock (it seems to be in-stock when I order/pay), all I get is a note on my Invoice (the one that arrives with my shipment, not anything via email ahead of time) saying X is not available, I should wait 10 days before trying to re-order. That's happened twice to me, I was completely underwhelmed by their customer service, but I like the products so I keep ordering. I'm so glad it's worked out better for you!
Click to expand...

me too. I've not been impressed ever, and I've been ordering for many years. LOL. Glad you had a good experience though!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Wow! Super fast! I have the box already.


----------



## aldensmom09

yay! my salts came in the mail today, thanks panserbjorne!

my book from amazon is not here yet, but i read this because i want to get started right away.

ok, there are lots of back-burner things that i want to address but that can wait for noe (teeth stuff, eczema, liver stuff, irrititablility/"bitchiness"). but for now, i am just concerned with recovering from a nasty cold that has had me in its grips for almost 3 weeks. i am a birth doula and have a client due next week, so i need to get over this and regain my strength!

cold started out as sinus type of cold, clear/white mucous. a week ago i had 3 or 4 days of intense chest tightness- felt like maybe if i got punched in the sternum it might help to break things up. couldn't cough. miserable. this past thursday i finally started coughing, not really productive. one ear is intermittently plugged (doesn't 'feel" clogged, but can't hear well. over the weekend have been coughing like a madwoman. really violent coughs, shakes my body so baby can't even keep a latch, nursing. finally bringing up some mucous out of my lungs, it is yellow and sometimes white/clear. seems worse at night around bedtime.

so from those symptoms and the above document i linked to, would you say kali mur, kali phos, kali sulph? i would dose for acute, right? so instead of 4 tablets 4 x /day, i would dose every few hours and pay attention to how i am feeling?

my toddler (20.5 mos) has the cold too. runny nose (for 3 weeks now), was green at one point but now thin and clear. he is coughing, but not as bad as me. should i do the above salts for him as well?

he wakes with greenish-yellow goobery/crusties gluing his eyes shut, a few greenish-yellow goobers develop in his eyes during the day as well. maybe clac sulph for this eye stuff? i've also been squirting breastmilk in it, but he has had this greenish discharge for 4-5 days now, he has bags under his eyes that are puffy and darker coloured than the rest of his face, eyelids a bit puffy too.

thanks for any advice! can't wait to learn about these. and i am most definitely looking forward to seeing results from the 5-phos. blend


----------



## es1967

I love the cell salts but I'm still not having much success getting rid of DS's cough. I've written about it in this thread numerous times but it just keeps circulating at his preschool. We got rid of it

for maybe a week or two(at most) and then the kids passed a new one around. This one started on the weekend. I started out giving him Kali Mur and Ferr Phos the first day or so. I do think it helped make the symptoms less. I feel like I've been giving the kali mur for months. I tried the Kali sulph last month for cough but did not do much. Gonna try it again today. His cough this time is real loose but again not coughing alot. Maybe I need to do a combo? Went to a b-day party from one of the kids at preschool and numerous kids were coughing horribly. Ds's is not as bad as the others probably b/c of the cell salts. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> I love the cell salts but I'm still not having much success getting rid of DS's cough. I've written about it in this thread numerous times but it just keeps circulating at his preschool. We got rid of it
> 
> for maybe a week or two(at most) and then the kids passed a new one around. This one started on the weekend. I started out giving him Kali Mur and Ferr Phos the first day or so. I do think it helped make the symptoms less. I feel like I've been giving the kali mur for months. I tried the Kali sulph last month for cough but did not do much. Gonna try it again today. His cough this time is real loose but again not coughing alot. Maybe I need to do a combo? Went to a b-day party from one of the kids at preschool and numerous kids were coughing horribly. Ds's is not as bad as the others probably b/c of the cell salts. I just don't know what to do.


have you tried silica? good for getting things out (i got rid of my "lingering cough that wouldnt go away" with it, and ds's also), but also, i've read in a couple places, for the tendency to get colds a lot.....


----------



## es1967

Thanks for the suggestion. I totally overlooked Silicea. Will have to go out and get some.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I totally overlooked Silicea. Will have to go out and get some.


silica is a good choice, but for any issue do be sure to look at how things are presenting. when you gave kali sulph if the symptoms didn't match it wouldn't be likely to do as much. You still look at the totality of the picture. good luck!


----------



## tanyalynn

Apologies that I don't know how to quote from one thread to another with the new platform... a pregnancy/cell salt question from globe-trotter that I wanted to consolidate here.....

I have been looking at starting me and my son on cell salts for a bit now but just lack the confidence (and knowledge) to make the jump. I 'm trying to get through the 40+ page thread on them! But I was hoping someone could maybe help me out with some more specific questions for us. For my 18 month old son...never been sick once, but recently weaned due to my milk drying up because of pregnancy. I mainly want want him on something for basic health maintence....so is that just the bioplasma then? As mentioned before.. I'm pregnant  currently 14 weeks, very overall great just a little tired--but that could have more to do with the toddler than the baby  . I am normally borderline anemic and really thats my only health concern....so what is good for pregnant women with borderline anemia. Also since I'm ordering besides Arnica what is good for labor/post birth... I did placenta encapsulation last time and felt pretty good but not sure I'm going to do it this time.

And Panserbjorne's answer (um, I didn't actually ask you if I could cut/paste, feel free to slap my hand if you must)...

I"d do bioplasma for both of you. I'd have 5 phos on hand for labor/post-partum. I'd consider calc phos and ferrum phos if you are anemic, and calc fluor for connective tissue issues in pregnancy and labor. good luck!


----------



## mimi!

Hello all, I have something to ponder over. I have had an email correspondence with an individual over her descriptions of cell salts. She used different terminology, likely because she is in another part of the world, which prompted me to send her an email for clairification over the cell salts. At any rate, she wrote the following to me, and I'd like some feedback, as it seems interesting. (It centers on constipation, as my questions were over this, as I still try and help my son with this issue).

calc flour = calcium fluoride
Sodium phosphate = nat phos, sodium sulphate = nat sulph
The confusion is with some Latin / homeopathic (?) names that are used sometimes.
When I say calcium what I mean is calcium carbonate from the chemist (drugstore?) which are $7 here in Oz for 100 tablets. I don't take calcium as individual tablets and just take plain old calcium tablets that everybody takes to treat calcium deficiency. Calcium carbonate are the best. I have tried other forms of calcium such as calcium gluconate and lactate, but calcium carbonate is the easiest to take and the strongest.

Note I am not a doctor or any qualified person to be giving anybody information on healthcare.
I am merely a user of cellsalts who has been using them for 30+ years.

Personally I don't take the preparations any more as single cellsalts. What I discovered myself was that invariably if I took say potassium phosphate, that I would end up needing to take the other potassiums (sulphate and chloride) as well at some future time. These days I take potassium as a common product off the supermarket shelf, that is cream of tartar (CoT) which is a by-product of grape making. You can look it up for yourself to check on this. Cream of tartar is an incredibly high content source of potassium and makes all the years I spend buying chelated potassium tablets (at $20 for 100) a joke. Dr Dennis Myers got me onto cream of tartar - I don't know what has happened to him and think perhaps he has passed away since there has been no activity on the internet from him from a few years now.
I also take bicarbonate of soda, another cheap product from the supermarket shelves to treat sodium phosphate and sodium deficiency. I take 1/2 tspn each of cream of tartar and 1/2 tspn of bicarb in a little water and drink it. Note that CoT and bicarb are the two ingredients in baking powder used to make self-raising flour.

I also discovered that when I take potassium for a while I invariably need to take sodium for a while for my body to balance up - so now take them together, it is much more convenient (plus easy and cheaper).

Constipation was one of the first conditions I learnt to remedy with cellsalts.
I find it is usually eliminated either by taking calcium tablets or the 1/2 tspn each of CoT and bicarb.
Some say that calcium causes constipation but this isn't strictly true. Sometimes calcium can stop constipation and sometimes it is the cause of constipation, it all depends on what your body needs. To treat constipation it varies as to what cellsalts will stop it at any time. For me I take the CoT/bicarb solution usually, but if it doesn't work then I take calcium. But you could do it the other way around - take the calcium and if that doesn't stop it then take the CoT/bicarb solution.

I don't believe the story that roughage prevents constipation - sometimes people can eat nothing but fruit and veg and still get constipated. To me it is the minerals / cellsalts which make the difference.

Alternatively if you wish to use individual homeopathic cellsalts to remedy the constipation, this is fine too although a little more expensive.

I'll have to do some work on my constipation page on my website to make it more user friendly.
I just haven't done much work on it for a long time but will have to get back to it by the looks of things.

My main associated symptoms for constipation are lumpy stools (potassium deficiency), pale coloured (potassium), coating on tongue (potassium).

If you have any more queries please let me know.
It is good to hear what people think.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'm not sure I understood any of that. lol.

I don't see things quite in that way. Calcium carbonate is the best? Yikes.

She's talking about completely different things....the point isn't to deliver the nutrient (as she's doing with her drugstore/market mixtures) it's to alter things at a cellular level. The idea isn't that people suffer from true deficiencies, it's that they can't recognize/utilize the nutrients that are present for whatever reason. There are a number of reasons why this would be the case, so I'm not saying it's black and white.

Taking them in crude form is basically competitive inhibition. If you flood your body with something you're going to use some of it...but what else is happening? how are you buffering it? How is your body compensating for the rapid influx of nutrients? If you're needing to supplement in large quantities, or frequently then there is an underlying imbalance, which is what the cell salts are addressing.

Again, I'm not telling you what to do, or how to think...just giving my feedback on what you posted. The point of these salts is to avoid crude forms that are toxic in any appreciable quantity and to gently allow the body to access what it needs.


----------



## mimi!

Ok, I'm relieved that you didn't understand it either, lol. I had a hard time making sense of it. And she said she used cell salts for over 30 years, and found these mixtures more effective, which is odd, as I don't think its a good idea to take chalk and baking soda. Your stomach will be quite neutralized!

Thanks for your input!


----------



## globe-trotter

ummmm can I add to my preggo question.... how about for hemorrhoids (I joyfully think I'm getting them this pregnancy  ) I'm going to order my stuff in the next week, just trying to avoid doing the "oh I should have got this" issue I always seem to get! LOL Also to clarify...do I take the bioplasma daily with the other stuff-calc phos/ferrum phos/calc flour and 5phos---I can't find 5 phos (is that #5 salt-Kali mur)??? whats the "way" I should be taking them? (trying to figure out how much to order).


----------



## Panserbjorne

it has calc, ferrum, kali, mag, and nat phos. different companies call it different things. I'll be back with more info later-

hemorrhoids, I use a combo that works beautifully. Don't know if others carry it. It's cal fluor, kali phos, ferrum phos and kali mur.

individualizing treatment is something a practitioner can do, but you can certainly piece things together on your own. look for the overlaps, and the increased needs and address them.

So for you that may be bioplasma, calc fluor, five phos and kali mur right now.


----------



## aweynsayl

ok, so.... i've been taking silica, for general constitutional-type-stuff.... in my first cycle on silica, i had what i can only call my most pleasant period ever. i mean, virtually no cramps, nice red, even, not-overly-heavy flow (usually i'd have been up at least once at night, more like twice or even three times).... but when i look up cell salts for cramps and flow-like issues, i dont feel like silica is the "one" for that..... i'm not complaining, of course! but i'm wondering, would it be common for silica to help with this, or is it because it's a good "remedy" for me? comments?


----------



## tanyalynn

5-phos is tonic E at the 1-800 homeopathy site. The combo salts will list which salts are included, and so you look for the one that lists 5 different things with phosphate at the end (I forget what the beginnings are--oh, I re-read and saw Panserbjorne already wrote them out). At least for us, I take/give bioplasma all the time, and then add/substract stuff from that as I can figure out what we need (sometimes it's pretty easy, even for me, and sometimes it's a bit more elusive).


----------



## FireWithin

Hello Everyone!!

I haven't checked in in a while. I've been busy with baby stuff, big boy stuff, food reactions, and my brain is too full syndrome.

At times I think what I am doing with energy medicine is working really well, and then at times I wonder if I could be doing more?

I am really loving baby girl's FE blend for her and her cell salt mix --- but she is having another reaction and has had enough reactions recently that she isn't pooping. I remember my first child would only poop every 9-16 days and I just don't want to go there. I just feel like her gut is shutting down to heal and I'm not sure what I can do to help.

She is on a lot of phosphates, so I switched her to 5 phos, and then add in a separate one if I think she needs it. For example, for a long time she didn't have a gassy tummy or green poop, so I never bothered with mag phos. She has started getting that this past few weeks, so I've been doing mag phos on top of it. This is really controlling the gassiness, but is not helping her poop.

I add calc phos (above and beyong 5 phos) when her reflux becomes more than minimal. I ate a tiny bit of sesame oil and she had an strong reaction - reflux that made it hard for her to breathe (sob). I believe it was the calc phos that helped. Clearly I will be avoiding sesame as well as sunflower (which I recognized very early on). I am also wondering if other seeds are a problem.

She is sleeping poorly, barely catnaps during the day. Is it nat phos that is supposed to help? I have it written down. it doesn't seem to be.

I wonder if I should be giving it to her more than I am. Maybe that is it. I only do it usually twice a day.

But it gets kind of complicated, balancing all of the kids needs/remedies/essences/salts/supps, everyday.

Feeling kind of worn out.

That said, she is mostly happy, meeting milestones, on the surface clearly thriving.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd just stick with the phosphates plus calc phos, honestly. that and the flowers.

you can certainly also do castor oil packs as well.

are you doing probiotics for her? shifting the pH should allow for proper growth-but sometimes some extra help is a good thing.

what are YOU taking for salts? I'm hoping some kali phos!


----------



## FireWithin

ok I will do that (re: calc phos and 5 phos)

I do quick castor oil packs (rub some on her belly, with an old tshirt on her and hug her to keep it warm)

I am not consistent with the probiotics, but I will be now. I understand how important it is. I have been on a rare sugar kick recently and it is making me very itchy - which I think is separate from my histamine/sals reaction. That is probably bothering her also. I am waiting to take probiotics until I do a stool test, which should be this week. (seeing the doc tomorrow)

I am taking 5 phos, something for my teeth and bioplasma (gosh memory is not working tonight)

thanks for your reply Panser --I'm so tender tonight about it all.


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> ok, so.... i've been taking silica, for general constitutional-type-stuff.... in my first cycle on silica, i had what i can only call my most pleasant period ever. i mean, virtually no cramps, nice red, even, not-overly-heavy flow (usually i'd have been up at least once at night, more like twice or even three times).... but when i look up cell salts for cramps and flow-like issues, i dont feel like silica is the "one" for that..... i'm not complaining, of course! but i'm wondering, would it be common for silica to help with this, or is it because it's a good "remedy" for me? comments?


yes, i am quoting me.... hoping someone might have a thought? i know i need to read more, and that might help me understand...

i am having several very silica results-- my whole body is "firmer" and my hair, oh! my hair! it's soooo soft and... wow. is it possible for it to have even fixed split ends? because i suddenly have none, and i am sure i had some before!

i am finding it hard to not stand on my roof and yell that everyone needs cell salts. and now! lol


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I have no idea about your reactions/questions. I would not be surprised either way, though. These cell salts really are amazing! Plus, aren't you also taking flower essences? They are equally amazing in their own way! I am just as fascinated and enamored as you are.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> yes, i am quoting me.... hoping someone might have a thought? i know i need to read more, and that might help me understand...
> 
> i am having several very silica results-- my whole body is "firmer" and my hair, oh! my hair! it's soooo soft and... wow. is it possible for it to have even fixed split ends? because i suddenly have none, and i am sure i had some before!
> 
> i am finding it hard to not stand on my roof and yell that everyone needs cell salts. and now! lol


that's the beauty of a good match. even if it doesn't have those indications it's creating balance in your body which allows things to normalize. silica is classically for nutrient deficiencies-people who can't absorb or utilize nutrients properly. clearly that's going to impact your systems. And once it's corrected, that is going to have a similarly powerful, yet more beneficial, impact on those systems.

I don't believe they can fix split ends, that might be pushing it! who knows though? the shampoos that claim to don't either-they just make the shaft lay more flat (or something...not my area of expertise. what I do know is that they don't "fix" split ends.) Perhaps this is allowing the correct amount of oil to be excreted so the hair is more moisturized after brushing. I mean, hair IS dead. Healing your body doesn't heal what's already grown, but if it was super dry then more oil from your scalp will affect that superficially.

Tee hee. I think everyone needs them too.


----------



## aweynsayl

lol, all i know is i'd just been thinking i needed to get the scissors out and trim my hair, and now, my hair has not looked this good since..... ever, maybe? my skin feels amazing, too.

you've got me tingling with "once it's corrected...." i keep feeling the changes, and yet... continually amazed. astounded to think there might be more still!

sunnysd~ yep. FEs and cell salts. quite the amazing combo! each amazing on their own, but.... together! wowza!

actually, i think that's sort of my.... stumbling block, as it were. i'm taking this amazingly powerful/impactful combo that is affecting me in all sorts of "unlisted" ways... and at the same time, reading and learning and so on, FEs and cell salts in general.... since my reactions to both are not textbook, i'm finding it challenging to absorb textbook meanings.... kwim? maybe i just need to stop trying to understand them until i've balanced out. but that's hard, because i am, to borrow a phrase, so totally enamored!


----------



## Panserbjorne

well, the more you study them the more you learn. the thing is there are layers of knowledge on all of these things. as I've said there are hundreds if not thousands of practitioners that only use cell salts. They are considered to be the ultimate in constitutional medicine for them. There are all kinds of scholarly texts that list thousands of rubrics for each. So, just because at first glance it's not apparent doesn't mean it's not a huge part of the remedy, know what I mean? You could literally study them intensively for a decade and still find new information. Flowers are the same. While you could be competent to use them after studying for a year or two, you could study round the clock and still find new ways to make connections, still uncover nuances.

I know what you're saying. It's hard to learn the book material when it feels like it can be blown out of the water by just about every experience. But soon you're going to start making your own connections and reasoning through things which is where the real learning happens. Once you have that network built in your head you can start adding layers of understanding.

For something like hair...the cell salts (off the top of my head) that impact hair quality/growth are kali phos, calc sulph, kali sulph and silica. For very different reasons. You can have hair loss and damage due to skin conditions (eczema, alopecia, psoriasis), stress/exhaustion/depletion, endocrine issues, malnutrition etc. You may have to get into the more academic side of things to start seeing this, as there's a limit to how much can be crammed into a book for laypeople. And that line is often drawn where you get the disclaimer that you have to see a practitioner. Also realize that the books that you're reading are about mostly acute issues, with some chronic things thrown in. They're not likely about constitutional work....which is what you are really doing in your case.

I'm rambling so I'll stop. Just don't lose heart! It's a long journey, but it's got fascinating twists and turns and it's SO worth taking!


----------



## aweynsayl

ok... i think what my stuck point is is the constitution vs. acute/treating. i am so lucky to have seemingly found mine so quickly and easily. it has impacted me so greatly and so rapidly, and maybe because of that i feel that finding those two magic things (FE & cell salt) should be the aim of... well, all things! lol. most of what i am reading does not have that as the aim. actually, i've been reading mechthild scheffer, and she's driving me crazy by constantly saying "even if you only have one or two of these... you NEED this flower." and a lot of what i am reading on cell salts is not geared towards constitutional-- and some even say "there are no constitutional cell salts."

i tend to understand things by my own personal journey, and maybe that's not the best thing in this case. although, i took two guesses at dh's constitutional FE and cell salt this weekend, and am excited to watch what happens..... i'm a very "systemic" person, so it seems to me to only make sense to want to find them!

one funny thing about cell salts and constitutionals.... we talk with flowers about which flowers we have personal connections to, which ones resonate.... but not so much with cell salts. well, maybe that's harder, but i have always been very strongly attracted to quartz. since i've been taking the silica, my draw to the rocks has seemingly lessened. an odd observation, but one that made me smile.


----------



## Panserbjorne

most of homeopathy will happily write off flowers and cell salts. mores the pity.

it's harder to have personal connections with minerals (or combinations thereof) most of us have never seen! Flowers are more universal-we have an experience of them in general even if it's not the specific flower you're working with. Flowers are evocative. They have meaning, they speak to us, the represent something. They are a form of art for many, a source of creativity. Can you say that about potassium sulfate? LOL!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

No, I cannot say that about potassium sulphate!!!

My daughter can about bioplasma, though.







That child has finished off an entire 500 pill bottle in about six or so weeks! She thinks they are the best thing ever.


----------



## Koalamom

My 19 month old loves them as he tried to finish off a whole bottle in one night recently. The salts are now being stored out of site where a kitchen chair cannot reach them. He calls them so cute- rem D (screaming out the D as he jumps up and down)


----------



## Koalamom

Sunny, do you give your dd other salts if you are giving that much bioplasma?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1*
> 
> My 19 month old loves them as he tried to finish off a whole bottle in one night recently. The salts are now being stored out of site where a kitchen chair cannot reach them. He calls them so cute- rem D (screaming out the D as he jumps up and down)


LOL. My niece and nephew call them "aunt bea medicine." I think it's freakin' adorable. It's been a few years and I still smile when I hear it.


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> most of homeopathy will happily write off flowers and cell salts. mores the pity.
> 
> it's harder to have personal connections with minerals (or combinations thereof) most of us have never seen! Flowers are more universal-we have an experience of them in general even if it's not the specific flower you're working with. Flowers are evocative. They have meaning, they speak to us, the represent something. They are a form of art for many, a source of creativity. Can you say that about potassium sulfate? LOL!


why is that, do you suppose? the writing them off? because they are so accessible to the general public? something anyone can do, that can really impact their health-- "cant possibly *really* work"?

lol the universality of potassium sulfate.

i love the stories of kids reactions to cell salts. (and to FEs!) our dog has figured out when the cell salts are most likely to be dropped on the floor (in the morning when we get them out to put together our glasses of salt and FE water for the day), and comes running. he has even started "begging" for them.


----------



## Panserbjorne

they both started as an offshoot of homeopathy. There were two practitioners who thought it was silly to wade through all those pesky remedies and wanted to make things easier, lol. (Not true of Bach-I'm just being silly.) The biochemic system is more material, the flowers are more spiritual. But homeopathy is the REAL medicine. LOL.

Seriously though, Bach wanted to put healing in the hands of the masses. He wanted a system that was elegant, safe and effective. He didn't believe people had to be reliant on a practitioner in order to find wellness. Shuessler had a different endgame, he DID want to simplify, but regardless what he did was create a system that anyone could use and understand.

If you take them both you have the physical aspect and the spiritual/emotional and there IS crossover. Cell salts have mental indications too!

There are lots of times when cell salts and flowers won't really cut it and you'll want homeopathy. That's for sure. I think it's a serious mistake to undervalue the salts and flowers as a result though.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1*
> 
> Sunny, do you give your dd other salts if you are giving that much bioplasma?


Sometimes. The calcs and ferr phos, for sure, and I think mag phos a few times. I should also mention DH & I both took some of that 500 pill bottle when we first got it. (I switched to Luyties 12x Bioplasma. DH hasn't really taken any since December.) And, I just looked at the calendar... we got it in mid-December, so my estimate is off. Where DID February go???


----------



## sunnysandiegan

However, I just did the math. One 500-pill bottle is only a month's supply if you are taking 4 pills 4 times a day... a little longer if you take breaks. Wow. I never thought of it like that before.


----------



## Koalamom

Any cell salts good for nose bleeds? My 19 month old got one in bed and he got one today playing with 3 yr old sister. He is usually taking calc fluor and calc phos. Perhaps ferrum phos? Or pulsatilla?


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Ferr phos, according to the biochemic handbook...


----------



## Panserbjorne

yup, ferrum phos alternated with calc phos and I'd perhaps give a dose of homeopathic phosphorous if you want quicker response. Notice all that phos...phosphorous is very tied in with blood from a homeopathic/biochemic perspective.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I have a runny nose-- clear, watery discharge. It started this morning when I walked DD to school (7:20 - 7:45 am). I figured it was the chill in the air, so I blew my nose and went on with my day. Went for another walk with my dad mid-morning, no chill (mid 60s)...still the runny nose. I read a few sources and decided to take 1 nat mur every few minutes until it went away. I'm still taking it over an hour later and I read more on nat mur. I have quite a few of the classic nat mur symptoms. How does this change the picture?

Meanwhile it is up to the low 70s (very sunny) and I just got back from walking to pick DD up from school. My eyes itch and I wore sunglasses. They feel dry and goopy at the same time.

At some point earlier, I also took 2 nat sulph. Prior to that, I took four of each of calc fluor, calc phos, kali phos, and nat mur. I fixed a pot of hot tea earlier (yogi "calming") and have had two large mugs of it with a teaspoon of local honey in each.

Meanwhile, I am seeing progression in other areas: elimination is functioning better and I feel calmer.


----------



## FireWithin

baby girl pooped twice yesterday and had a nice long stretch of sleep last night. happy sigh. . I've been working on increasing the frequency of salts for her.

We all started head colds - DS! is a bit further in --nat mur helped him. Ferr phos helped me. Baby girl has a clear drippy nose, so I will add some extra salts to her next "foot treatment".

I adore the fact that we no longer have to worry about colds.


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> they both started as an offshoot of homeopathy. There were two practitioners who thought it was silly to wade through all those pesky remedies and wanted to make things easier, lol. (Not true of Bach-I'm just being silly.) The biochemic system is more material, the flowers are more spiritual. But homeopathy is the REAL medicine. LOL.
> 
> Seriously though, Bach wanted to put healing in the hands of the masses. He wanted a system that was elegant, safe and effective. He didn't believe people had to be reliant on a practitioner in order to find wellness. Shuessler had a different endgame, he DID want to simplify, but regardless what he did was create a system that anyone could use and understand.
> 
> If you take them both you have the physical aspect and the spiritual/emotional and there IS crossover. Cell salts have mental indications too!
> 
> There are lots of times when cell salts and flowers won't really cut it and you'll want homeopathy. That's for sure. I think it's a serious mistake to undervalue the salts and flowers as a result though.


thank you for this. i've been reading some old threads and exploring homeopathy more... i tend to adore the simplistic, so i am more drawn to cell salts and FEs. but i experienced wonderful success with classic homeopathy in my childhood, when nothing else would help me (mom took me to a homeopath when conventional docs were stumped with me, lol), so i have a good deal of respect in that area as well. it's just a little easier to not be successful with it on your own, ime. i'm puzzling around with notions of chronic vs acute and such, as i posted in the fe/homeopathy thread.... so i know i'll be coming back with more questions about the interplay of all three (though i suppose that conversation belongs more on the fe/homeopathy thread...).


----------



## Aubergine68

Just wanted to report my first really dramatic cell salt experience. I have a problem with stress-related congestive migraines - they usually start when I first wake up and leave me in a total brain fog - and my mornings are super busy -- so it has been so much easier to reach for prescription or OTC meds to deal with the worst of the symptoms than to sit down and tap on them, say.

A while back, bluets recommended ferr phos and mag phos, and the other phos's if those don't work. I finally got around to printing out her instructions and putting them and my cell salts where I could reach for them easily, right next to my other headache remedies.

I only have ferr, mag and calc phos, so mixed a little cup of them together and took a few every few minutes as I remembered. Within 10 min the symptoms were *gone* and haven't returned. That was faster than prescription meds! And much cheaper! And totally effective, whereas the scrip meds don't do more than take the edge off.

I cannot say what an improvement in my quality of life such an easy solution to migraines is/would be.... I am *so* excited! Thanks, *so much*, bluets!

I mean, I've seen improvement in dental issues, acne issues, and BO issues with the use of cell salts but that was over a few days or weeks. This was practically *instant*. Wow.

Now...what cell salt would you lovely ladies recommend for carpal tunnel/repetetive strain issues? Calc phos comes up - I have been using that for other things but not a dramatic improvement.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aubergine68*
> 
> Now...what cell salt would you lovely ladies recommend for carpal tunnel/repetetive strain issues? Calc phos comes up - I have been using that for other things but not a dramatic improvement.


calc fluor.


----------



## Aubergine68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> calc fluor.


Saw your message a couple hours ago, got out the calc fluor and - well, I could expand on it but symptoms that were severe for me this morning are almost completely gone.








for you! Thanks so very much!

I have a little tome I got when I bought my cell salts but I thinkneed to order a copy of the Biochemic Handbook. The booklet I'm using is not that easy to use or that useful.

I'm actually wandering around in a state of







because there is a big part of me not so deep down inside that is skeptical of anything relating to homeopathy. I feel like I should drop everything and email all my migraine-prone friends and relations and tell them to run out and buy some cell salts.

aweyn - I was browsing samples of a lot of old books about flower essences/ homeopathy/cell salts on my kindle a while back - don't have titles with me - I can find them if anyone wants. If you have a kindle reader you might want to search those terms. They seemed charming, and possibly useful, but I haven't the time to just sit and work through them.


----------



## bluets

Aubergine - glad you saw results! if you're into that sort of thing, you can intuit what you need. i have mine in a black case (i got the cell salt kit from luyties), and i just kind of let my fingers do the walking without actually seeing the label.

and aweyn, silica and some bodywork were exactly what i needed the other day. (did i mention that i did my FIRST manipulation? CRACK! on my mentor no less, who doesn't normally crack) but darn it, forgot the rock water.


----------



## DevaMajka

What would I use for a lost voice, due to a cold type illness?


----------



## Punchy Kaby

Yay! I just got my set of cellsalts, and just in time! There is a fever going around our house. I have been studying the Biochemic handbook and have some questions about treating acute symptoms.

I'm going to give ferr phos along with nat mur (Is this the right remedy? we have sneezing and clear mucus) How frequently do I give the remedies? For how long should I give them? Should I also continue Bioplasma 3x a day, no matter what else I give?


----------



## sunnysandiegan

For acute symptoms, I take the cell salts every 15 minutes or thereabouts for as long as it takes to see results. It works very quickly in my 9 yo dd (less than an hour) and she keeps it up for a few extra times before stretching the doses out to 3-4 times a day and then discontinuing. She takes bioplasma whenever she wants, usually 2-3 times a day.

For me, I have played around a bit. Every 15 minutes worked, but it took me nearly all day long (daylight hours). Every 5 minutes worked faster (about 2 hours). I took one tablet every five minutes. I think I took 3 of each cell salt when I was doing the 15 minute intervals. I don't take bioplasma regularly.


----------



## Panserbjorne

PK! I feel like it's been ages since I've seen you around!

I'll second everything stated about. If you can remember you can do every 15-30 minutes in the beginning stages and then just do what you need to to keep the symptoms at bay. You naturally do taper off as the picture changes. SO while I might do every 30 minutes when things are bad, the next day I might do every two hours and the day after that just 6 times and if I then feel great I'll go to 4 times...it's a very natural progression that is quite intuitive. The only stumbling block is worrying that you're giving them too often, or not wanting to. You really can't overdo it easily.


----------



## Punchy Kaby

Hi PB! I usually read this thread and Paleo but rarely have time to post. I don't do computer or phone while the kids are around and I've been going to bed early so I have very little time for myself. Both kids went to bed early tonight









Dd still had a slight fever when she went to bed- I dosed her about every 30 min with ferr phos and nat mur. Same for DS, I hope they wake in better spirits. Thanks for the advice! Right now, it seams that cell salts are complicated, I hope that I feel familiar with them soon.


----------



## Panserbjorne

well, I'm glad to see you here!

They can be complicated, but if you stick to the superficial layer to begin with you'll do fine. the more you learn and feel them the deeper you can go.

If you stick with simple "keynotes" that can get you through. Ferrum phos is the first aid salt. If you don't know what to give, that's one to think about! heat, redness, swelling, flushing, initial stages of cold/flu before mucus hits, fevers etc. Swollen finger? ferrum phos. minor burn? ferrum phos. red swollen gums in a teething baby? ferrum phos. fever with red cheeks? you guessed it...ferrum phos. Easy peasy. Red. Warm. Puffy.

Nat mur-fluid regulation. watery discharge, extreme thirst, or lack thereof, dry or cracked lips and skin, weeping or inability to cry, headache from dehydration, runny nose, inability to sweat, profuse sweating, salt craving, frequent urination, edema (can also be nat sulph which also helps with fluid regulation in a different way-even so you can always try nat mur first.) So while ferrum phos could be narrowed down to inflammation, nat mur can be thought of when there's issues with fluid.

Yes, you can get way deeper with both but to start out with those could be little "cheats" to get you by until you can get to a book! Hopefully Bluets has some gems to add!


----------



## bluets

for throbbing headaches, i start with ferr phos but often find myself including mag phos. sometimes calc phos too i think?

nat sulph is great for drainage associated with head injuries where there is also headache.


----------



## aweynsayl

aubergine, that is wonderful! i am so happy, as one who has found something that works for mine, that you have found "yours"! i should write that combo down for dh. he gets maybe one a year, but they are awful, and not even tapping helps his. :-(

i'd love the names of those books, though i dont have a "reader".... i'm still stuck on wanting to feel the pages, lol.

bluets, yay for silica! and yay for "crack"! you'll "remember" the rock water if/when it's right. 

any recs for a dry/crusty and swollen nose/sinuses in my boy? i was thinking kali mur and ferr phos? (i'm new at the whole "acute" cell salts concept, but working on it...... though i am patting myself on the back for having guessed calc flour for aubergine, tee-hee)

and, speaking of constitutionals, an update on mine... i was slacking on my silica (because i was running low, so i was dosing less often, and less qty wise as well), and saw some of my "symptoms" start to crop back up... but it was actually a good thing because, while it was not fun, it made me see the issue in an oddly clear light (and make me realize i need to keep loads of silica always on hand, lol!)

does anyone have a place they get cell salts & FEs at the same website? i also need to order a big bottle of my FE.


----------



## Panserbjorne

those are exactly the salts I'd start with-ferrum phos and kali mur. That's what I had this past week. FUN stuff! LOL. I did use homeopathy alongside the salts because it was very acutely painful (for me it was arsenicum.)

there is a TON of old homeopathic literature available for free on the readers! If you have an iPod or iPhone you can get it on there too. It's all the old classic stuff, but it's fascinating!

I wish I knew of a good place for flowers and salts. I know there are a few, but the brands they carry aren't ones I love. emersonecologics.com will have hylands and nelson's. I believe that you could order from there. Otherwise....yeesh.

You may want to consider larger bottles. I have one that I think it has to be easily 50,000 tabs. It's 450 grams of salts. LOL. I have the full set in basically quart sized bottles. They're CRAZY, but I use them at the office to dispense, and then have my own set at home for the family. I just go through so much that it's worth it. I have a small kit, but then I just refill from these. I'm thinking about getting some large bottles of bioplasma to have on hand. It would save a lot of people a LOT of money.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevaMajka*
> 
> What would I use for a lost voice, due to a cold type illness?


sorry I didn't see this. kali phos, ferrum phos and silica can all have loss of voice. I lost mine this past week after the crazy flu/cold and kali phos was what I needed.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> for throbbing headaches, i start with ferr phos but often find myself including mag phos. sometimes calc phos too i think?
> 
> nat sulph is great for drainage associated with head injuries where there is also headache.


yes. I am migraine prone (if I go off my remedy which happens more often than I'd like to admit-lol) For me it's calc phos/mag phos/kali phos. The doctor next door to me is ferrum phos/calc phos/nat mur for her migraines.

I'm just a calc-y person in general though!

And totally on the nat sulph for anyone where there's a history of migraine's and concussions. It's the go to for sure.


----------



## Punchy Kaby

My kids are doing much better today, thanks to the cell salts! I woke up worse, I thought I had been fighting this infection off, but it really hit me today. I am dosing myself with ferr.phos and nat mur every 30 minutes. I have a headache that has been getting worse throughout the day even with these, it is in the middle of my forehead and a bit behind my eyes with some light sensitivity. Should I try mag phos? In the past few months I have been getting sick all the time, I am tired of it. Every other week I come down with a new 'illness'/ more symptoms. I have been taking Bioplasma for about a month and have been eating nutrient packed foods, keeping up with my vitamins, and getting plenty of sleep (a new thing for me.) Last week I started Calc flour/calc phos and silica to heal some cavities. Any suggestions?


----------



## Panserbjorne

sorry mama! I'd probably do the five phosphates and nat mur just to keep it simple. I'd bet that kali phos is going to be your friend right now, but I'd want calc phos, ferrum phos and mag phos too. I'd take them continuously too. Like in my water all day. Maybe someone else has another suggestion too. feel better!


----------



## speedmum

Hi,

Can anyone/PB? help with cell salt suggestions for

Healthy Menstrual Cycle

Pregnancy

Breastfeeding, to ensure good milk supply?

TIA


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedmum*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone/PB? help with cell salt suggestions for
> 
> Healthy Menstrual Cycle
> 
> Pregnancy
> 
> Breastfeeding, to ensure good milk supply?
> 
> TIA


Hi there, someone else might have other thoughts....but I'd consider just bioplasma. the thing is that supporting a healthy cycle, pregnancy and breastfeeding are all things that can be accomplished via cell salts. However you'd need to look at the presenting picture in order to use them well. So if your cycle was very short, the blood was dark and lumpy and you only had a day of flow you'd look at that differently than a longer cycle with thin mucusy discharge and 9 days of a flow.

However, I do think that bioplasma can be a great tonic and wonderful place to start. I think every pregnant woman should be on it for at least the first trimester. I switch things up towards the end and use five phos and calc fluor in the last trimester. I also think that every mom should be on five phos for the months following the birth.

Breastfeeding again is tricky, but support through the pregnancy will help to optimize supply. If there's a history there then it's important to figure out why and support THAT.

I know that's not really an answer...but for specific issues you need to take a look at all the info and then match the picture up to the salts. I don't see anything wrong with starting on the bioplasma before you do that though and watching what emerges.


----------



## speedmum

Thanks for answering PB.

I've got the bioplasma, but is there anything specific if you only get 2-2.5 days of scanty flow ? I'd like to get this together with the 5 Phos so I don't have to ship it again? Or will the 5 phos address the scanty flow? TIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Hi there, someone else might have other thoughts....but I'd consider just bioplasma. the thing is that supporting a healthy cycle, pregnancy and breastfeeding are all things that can be accomplished via cell salts. However you'd need to look at the presenting picture in order to use them well. So if your cycle was very short, the blood was dark and lumpy and you only had a day of flow you'd look at that differently than a longer cycle with thin mucusy discharge and 9 days of a flow.
> 
> However, I do think that bioplasma can be a great tonic and wonderful place to start. I think every pregnant woman should be on it for at least the first trimester. I switch things up towards the end and use five phos and calc fluor in the last trimester. I also think that every mom should be on five phos for the months following the birth.
> 
> Breastfeeding again is tricky, but support through the pregnancy will help to optimize supply. If there's a history there then it's important to figure out why and support THAT.
> 
> I know that's not really an answer...but for specific issues you need to take a look at all the info and then match the picture up to the salts. I don't see anything wrong with starting on the bioplasma before you do that though and watching what emerges.


----------



## Okapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanyalynn*
> 
> Okapi, check out the Healing Cavities sticky in Dental too, nutrition changes (food or supps or both) can be helpful as well (at least vitamin D, depending on where you live).


Thanks for the pointer - definitely going to try some of those things!

More on topic, when I first ordered the biochemic handbook, I also ordered bioplasma & the 5 phos combo, since I'd been having trouble feeling back to normal after being sick (just run down & tired feeling). I've been taking bioplasma a couple of times a day and the combo when i feel like i need it, and then the calc fluor, calc phos & silica for my teeth. Obviously it's too soon to tell if it's making any difference in my teeth, but I did notice one change that I wasn't expecting. For years now (I think it started when I was pregnant, so just shy of 4 years), if I sleep on my side without a pillow between my legs, I wake up with my hips killing me. Earlier this week, I woke up without the pillow and NO PAIN! I haven't used the second pillow since, and haven't had any pain. Then I was looking at the label on the calc phos and saw one of things it can be used for is joint pain. How cool!


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punchy Kaby*
> 
> My kids are doing much better today, thanks to the cell salts! I woke up worse, I thought I had been fighting this infection off, but it really hit me today. I am dosing myself with ferr.phos and nat mur every 30 minutes. I have a headache that has been getting worse throughout the day even with these, it is in the middle of my forehead and a bit behind my eyes with some light sensitivity. Should I try mag phos? In the past few months I have been getting sick all the time, I am tired of it. Every other week I come down with a new 'illness'/ more symptoms. I have been taking Bioplasma for about a month and have been eating nutrient packed foods, keeping up with my vitamins, and getting plenty of sleep (a new thing for me.) Last week I started Calc flour/calc phos and silica to heal some cavities. Any suggestions?


sounds a bit like me.... silica ended my lingering/re-cropping illness, but that might have been partly because of my affinity for it. might be worth a try, just up your silica (and ditto in the water. LOVE that.)


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> those are exactly the salts I'd start with-ferrum phos and kali mur. That's what I had this past week. FUN stuff! LOL. I did use homeopathy alongside the salts because it was very acutely painful (for me it was arsenicum.)
> 
> there is a TON of old homeopathic literature available for free on the readers! If you have an iPod or iPhone you can get it on there too. It's all the old classic stuff, but it's fascinating!
> 
> I wish I knew of a good place for flowers and salts. I know there are a few, but the brands they carry aren't ones I love. emersonecologics.com will have hylands and nelson's. I believe that you could order from there. Otherwise....yeesh.
> 
> You may want to consider larger bottles. I have one that I think it has to be easily 50,000 tabs. It's 450 grams of salts. LOL. I have the full set in basically quart sized bottles. They're CRAZY, but I use them at the office to dispense, and then have my own set at home for the family. I just go through so much that it's worth it. I have a small kit, but then I just refill from these. I'm thinking about getting some large bottles of bioplasma to have on hand. It would save a lot of people a LOT of money.


well, i "acute" dosed him with km and fp and he was SO amazingly better SO fast. his poor nose was red and raw inside, it looked *awful*... huge ick yucks inside... even his lips were red and raw and gunky. within maybe 3 hours? all better.

what is this crazy stuff? why doesnt everyone use it for everything? lol. anyhow........ yay!

ok, YES i want LARGE bottles, lol. 50,000 sounds nice. where do you get them that big? the 1800-site? or somewhere else? and, i know i've asked before, but for the large FES/HH -- a good site for that?

i dont have an i-anything, other than pod, lol. but i would love to read some old stuff. i do have some on google books bluets linked me to.... but i have a hard time reading on a computer. i love paper. sigh.


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> yes. I am migraine prone (if I go off my remedy which happens more often than I'd like to admit-lol) For me it's calc phos/mag phos/kali phos. The doctor next door to me is ferrum phos/calc phos/nat mur for her migraines.
> 
> I'm just a calc-y person in general though!
> 
> And totally on the nat sulph for anyone where there's a history of migraine's and concussions. It's the go to for sure.


in this context, when you say "off my remedy" are you meaning cell salt or homeopathic?


----------



## ttcintexas

Lots to ask/learn, but quick question for now...would silica be good for helping clear congestion that began a week ago when my DH spent the day in his office the day after his building had a fire? It was very smokey. His cloths smelled like he'd been at a campfire. He is better than last week, but has lingering congestion. Thanks.


----------



## aweynsayl

well, *I* think silica is the remedy for everything, lol, but i have read it's good for clearing something you have inhaled.... hugs to your dh! yipes.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttcintexas*
> 
> Lots to ask/learn, but quick question for now...would silica be good for helping clear congestion that began a week ago when my DH spent the day in his office the day after his building had a fire? It was very smokey. His cloths smelled like he'd been at a campfire. He is better than last week, but has lingering congestion. Thanks.


yes, it would be my first choice.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> in this context, when you say "off my remedy" are you meaning cell salt or homeopathic?


homeopathic. however I'm building my constitution with the salts. until I'm rebuilt the remedy serves me well!


----------



## ttcintexas

Thanks PB and Aweynsayl. I bought some Silica (as well as a few other cell salts) today at the local HFS. I have a question about dosing. Since we are almost a week into the congestion, and it does seem to be getting better, would you dose this on the 4 tablets x 3 times a day or would you do a more frequent dosing for acute? Thanks.

I have been compiling a list of symptoms and the salts I think fit for me and my two kiddos--from reading the Biochemics Handbook and a few other sources noted here and at the HFS. I would like to post later and see if you think I have made the right connections. This is such a wonderful resource and reading all the successes is inspiring!


----------



## Punchy Kaby

Thanks PB! I love taking the salts in water, I hadn't tried it before.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttcintexas*
> 
> Thanks PB and Aweynsayl. I bought some Silica (as well as a few other cell salts) today at the local HFS. I have a question about dosing. Since we are almost a week into the congestion, and it does seem to be getting better, would you dose this on the 4 tablets x 3 times a day or would you do a more frequent dosing for acute? Thanks.
> 
> I have been compiling a list of symptoms and the salts I think fit for me and my two kiddos--from reading the Biochemics Handbook and a few other sources noted here and at the HFS. I would like to post later and see if you think I have made the right connections. This is such a wonderful resource and reading all the successes is inspiring!


I"d probably start out every hour or so for a few doses and if that really knocks it out of the park then I'd go to 4 times a day. You can't *really* go wrong, so it's largely about watching what happens when you give them. My son has the residual cough this last flu is tending to have so he's on calc sulph. I give it, it makes a clear difference, and when it starts to backslide I give it again. What I find is that I tend to need to give it more often in the morning (maybe 3-4 times every half hour) and then for the rest of the day one or two doses will do it.

No hard and fast rules, just pay attention to the person in front of you. Isn't that the best way to embrace being a healer? I've said it before, I really think part of the reason natural medicine is so effective is that to use it properly you have to be present. Independent of any remedies/supplements/herbs that's going to make a HUGE difference in the life of the person who's ailing. They feel loved, cared for and supported. That's really the biggest gift you can give. Giving a dose of tylenol and going back about your business is not the same.

On a soul level so much of illness is here to teach us something, and we truly honor that by being with it and listening. I know that when my life gets super busy my kids tend to get the beginnings of colds and such. I also know that on some level it's a way to reconnect and bring my focus back to them. They're going to heal a lot faster if I do it!


----------



## RAM3

Ok, I've only read through half of this thread so far, but I am dying to start my daughter (10 months) on cell salts.

She has some mid line defects, sacral dimple, tight frenulum on her upperlip, reflux (although it went when I stopped dairy), latex and dairy allergy.









Her two top teeth came out with some enamel missing on the tips and now one has a splinter of tooth broken and hanging off behind the top tooth!!! I'm so stressed and feel awful about this. I had hyperemesis untill my 20th week of pregnancy where I ate very very little and couldnt hold down any suppliments, not even my own saliva would stay down and I vomitted many times a day. I'm thinking this is to blame for the mid line defects??!!! My diet has always been good prior to this and since.

I have ordered the lenon and rolfe book, but waiting for it to arrive. I'm totally new to this, I'm thinking of going to see a homeopath this week to discuss, do all homeopaths use cell salts? I live in France so I dont know what brand ect is available here yet, but what should I give for her teeth? Please, any help would be very appreciated!!!!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> No hard and fast rules, just pay attention to the person in front of you. Isn't that the best way to embrace being a healer? I've said it before, I really think part of the reason natural medicine is so effective is that to use it properly you have to be present. Independent of any remedies/supplements/herbs that's going to make a HUGE difference in the life of the person who's ailing. They feel loved, cared for and supported. That's really the biggest gift you can give. Giving a dose of tylenol and going back about your business is not the same.
> 
> On a soul level so much of illness is here to teach us something, and we truly honor that by being with it and listening. I know that when my life gets super busy my kids tend to get the beginnings of colds and such. I also know that on some level it's a way to reconnect and bring my focus back to them. They're going to heal a lot faster if I do it!


This is so beautifully written! Thanks!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I have some questions...

I have successfully treated various "acute" symptoms for 2-1/2 months now with cell salts.









Now, I'd like to focus on better general health. Peeling back the layers of "issues" each of us has present on a daily or otherwise regular basis. The things we've grown accustomed to, but would rather not have.

How does one flip the switch from acute diagnosing (what is right in front of you, which I find fairly easy, but feels like a dog chasing its tail sometimes) to deeper healing with more permanent results over the longer term??? I am really struggling with this aspect of self-healing.

Along these lines, how does one figure out a constitutional cell salt for oneself or another person? If the answer is trying the closest match from reading/research, how long does one continue to take that cell salt in the trial? How many tablets? How many times a day? What are some examples of constitutional dosing and results to look for that say you are on the right track? Acutes are so much easier for me because the feedback is pretty clear and relatively short-term.

I have a full set of cell salts + bioplasma and the biochemic book and the rolfe & lennon book.

In an intuitive moment yesterday late afternoon, I started taking bioplasma 12x (tested better for me than 6x with my pendulum awhile back). I took 3-4 tablets 2-3 times yesterday and one dose today. (I don't recall how many times I took it exactly yesterday. It was a busy day. I know I took 3 tablets once and 4 tablets once...not sure of any other times.) I haven't noticed any effects....


----------



## aweynsayl

RAM3~ hugs, momma, and welcome!

sunnySD~ i'm working on those issues as well.... it's a fascinating process, for sure! <taking notes>.....

i, too, love what you said, panserbjorne, about being present. it's so true. love that cell salts give us the ability to be there and respond as we notice things that are not in tune. love it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> homeopathic. however I'm building my constitution with the salts. until I'm rebuilt the remedy serves me well!


curious about this, since i guess i'm sort of doing that, only without the remedy.... although i have my FE. can you explain what might be reasons for doing this in different ways? (i'm guessing for me, building with the salts first is better for me, but i'm sort of not sure why i think that.........)


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:
Originally Posted by *RAM3* 

had hyperemesis untill my 20th week of pregnancy where I ate very very little and couldnt hold down any suppliments, not even my own saliva would stay down and I vomitted many times a day. I'm thinking this is to blame for the mid line defects??!!! My diet has always been good prior to this and since.
Hi mama! Firstly I want to impress upon you that nothing you did *caused* the midline defects. The fact that you were so sick is a part of the overall picture, but none of this is your fault. It is all an opportunity for healing though!



> Robin Murphy says that the best indication for silica cell salt is exactly what you described. A baby born from a mother who was incredibly sick during pregnancy. I agree. That's a salt I would jump on for sure, along with calc fluor and calc phos. Along with this you should definitely talk to someone about diet because these symptoms (all of them) are indicative of potential food intolerances and certain autoimmune diseases. Those are the kind of things that can be greatly helped with some careful attention to the entire picture.
> 
> I have ordered the lenon and rolfe book, but waiting for it to arrive. I'm totally new to this, I'm thinking of going to see a homeopath this week to discuss, do all homeopaths use cell salts? I live in France so I dont know what brand ect is available here yet, but what should I give for her teeth? Please, any help would be very appreciated!!!!


Sadly, it is my experience that most homeopaths do not use cell salts. I can't really understand why, but most that I've known and been in touch with via practitioner forums, professional lists etc. don't really tend to lean on them. If you are going to see a homeopath then I would discuss it with them. If they don't like using them it can be slightly challenging to tease out what the remedy is doing and what the salt is doing. I would just ask how they feel about them to start. Good luck! And feel free to jump in here.


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ttcintexas*
> 
> Thanks PB and Aweynsayl. I bought some Silica (as well as a few other cell salts) today at the local HFS. I have a question about dosing. Since we are almost a week into the congestion, and it does seem to be getting better, would you dose this on the 4 tablets x 3 times a day or would you do a more frequent dosing for acute? Thanks.
> 
> I have been compiling a list of symptoms and the salts I think fit for me and my two kiddos--from reading the Biochemics Handbook and a few other sources noted here and at the HFS. I would like to post later and see if you think I have made the right connections. This is such a wonderful resource and reading all the successes is inspiring!
> 
> 
> 
> I"d probably start out every hour or so for a few doses and if that really knocks it out of the park then I'd go to 4 times a day. You can't *really* go wrong, so it's largely about watching what happens when you give them. My son has the residual cough this last flu is tending to have so he's on calc sulph. I give it, it makes a clear difference, and when it starts to backslide I give it again. What I find is that I tend to need to give it more often in the morning (maybe 3-4 times every half hour) and then for the rest of the day one or two doses will do it.
> 
> *No hard and fast rules, just pay attention to the person in front of you. Isn't that the best way to embrace being a healer? I've said it before, I really think part of the reason natural medicine is so effective is that to use it properly you have to be present. Independent of any remedies/supplements/herbs that's going to make a HUGE difference in the life of the person who's ailing. They feel loved, cared for and supported. That's really the biggest gift you can give. Giving a dose of tylenol and going back about your business is not the same.
> 
> On a soul level so much of illness is here to teach us something, and we truly honor that by being with it and listening. I know that when my life gets super busy my kids tend to get the beginnings of colds and such. I also know that on some level it's a way to reconnect and bring my focus back to them. They're going to heal a lot faster if I do it!*
Click to expand...

I got chills, beautifully stated.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> How does one flip the switch from acute diagnosing (what is right in front of you, which I find fairly easy, but feels like a dog chasing its tail sometimes) to deeper healing with more permanent results over the longer term??? I am really struggling with this aspect of self-healing.
> 
> hoping Bluets will jump in here too. This is much more advanced and more what a practitioner is trained to do. That isn't to say you CAN'T do it....just that it's nowhere near as easy and in homeopathy is really considered to be the holy grail....finding your true remedy (and some feel it's as mystical as that-I don't) is something that can take years and years of study to understand what you're looking for. Yes, it's easier with salts as there are only twelve...but that can make it more confusing too. So the best advice really is that the salt would cover the totality of the picture. You don't need to fit everything about the remedy, but the remedy needs to cover you fairly well. So, if you have loose bowels you wouldn't throw a salt away because it had chronic constipation....what you don't have doesn't matter as much as what you do have.
> 
> Along these lines, how does one figure out a constitutional cell salt for oneself or another person? If the answer is trying the closest match from reading/research, how long does one continue to take that cell salt in the trial? How many tablets? How many times a day? What are some examples of constitutional dosing and results to look for that say you are on the right track? Acutes are so much easier for me because the feedback is pretty clear and relatively short-term.
> 
> this can vary. Really, the constitutional path is much more involved. However you can certainly try salts out to see how they benefit or impact the person. The trial continues for as long as you're seeing results, and that's where the training becomes helpful. People aren't always clear on what constitutes a result. I know it sounds strange, but even with training it can be challenging!
> 
> I'd say once you know the salt once or twice a day is sufficient, but you'd probably want more in the beginning.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> curious about this, since i guess i'm sort of doing that, only without the remedy.... although i have my FE. can you explain what might be reasons for doing this in different ways? (i'm guessing for me, building with the salts first is better for me, but i'm sort of not sure why i think that.........)


well, in my case I've been under classical treatment for 15 plus years. I've had many practitioners chasing a remedy that was going to help. None ever did for me on a constitutional level. Until a little over a year ago. I started taking a remedy on my own (which I never did for anything other than an acute) because I was fed up with things not working and because I had facial analysis done that narrowed things down. Once I knew my dominant miasm for sure, I knew the remedy and it was one that no one had ever given me. So I started taking it and it changed my life completely. I had some very deep stuff that it touched and shifted that was not subjective at all and has been clinically verified. If I lapse, I regress. If I'm taking my remedy I don't need to wear my glasses, which I've worn since toddlerhood. If I'm off it, my headaches return and glasses are necessary-especially if I'm tired. that's one example. I have had over a dozen surgeries on my eyes starting at 5 months of age. I NEVER would have expected that homeopathy could touch this. But it did. So, because my pathology is so deep and so old I do continue to take the remedy. However if I wasn't building the foundation with cell salts I think I'd be on it for pretty much the rest of my life-there is a lot of trauma to undo. With the salts I can go for a few weeks without taking it and I suspect that sometime this year I'll be able to give it up-at least for very long stretches of time.

I think building with the salts is better for most! I just didn't have anyone that ever did that with me. That was something I finally woke up to and realized was necessary-and to be fair, in my case it was a fairly obvious correlation. It won't always be. But for you, if you were taking silica 30c you might have deeper, more profound changes more quickly (maybe) but the silica salt is allowing you to go slowly and really integrate things. It's not a great idea to take a homeopathic remedy long term without a practitioner, mainly because it's hard to evaluate yourself-for anyone! It's fine to use them as needed, and when you get sick you may find that silica in potency gets the job done really fast....but you are also going to be primed to heal because of your use of the salts.

I know this is confusing, and I'm sorry! There are a lot of layers here and again, you are only getting my perspective and feedback which is all based on my experiences. Someone else may have a totally different take that could be equally as valid. Does that make sense?


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I appreciate everything you wrote, Panserbjorne! Thanks. 

This:

what you don't have doesn't matter as much as what you do have.

stands out as very key for me. I think I can work with this. It resonates strongly as a "light bulb moment".









So, let's just say my original goal may be a bit ambitious (for conversation's sake). Is there a methodical way of peeling back the layers of mid-to-long term health "issues" in oneself or another? I use "issues" in quotes because I do believe all of these things happen for a reason and I no longer view them as "problems" but rather learning opportunities. This is actually a MAJOR shift in my own thought process.

Can someone (I love Panserbjorne's perspective and I would also love to hear from others, as well) comment on the following idea?

Would there be value in working my way from the most acute issues (as they occur) to the most aggravating issues (as they come to the surface) to the more subtle issues that linger in the back of my mind?

I may or may not hit on the "remedy" in this process and I am okay with that. Ultimately, all of this is a process of self-discovery, which I value regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> I appreciate everything you wrote, Panserbjorne! Thanks.
> 
> This:
> 
> what you don't have doesn't matter as much as what you do have.
> 
> stands out as very key for me. I think I can work with this. It resonates strongly as a "light bulb moment".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's just say my original goal may be a bit ambitious (for conversation's sake). Is there a methodical way of peeling back the layers of mid-to-long term health "issues" in oneself or another? I use "issues" in quotes because I do believe all of these things happen for a reason and I no longer view them as "problems" but rather learning opportunities. This is actually a MAJOR shift in my own thought process.
> 
> Can someone (I love Panserbjorne's perspective and I would also love to hear from others, as well) comment on the following idea?
> 
> *Would there be value in working my way from the most acute issues (as they occur) to the most aggravating issues (as they come to the surface) to the more subtle issues that linger in the back of my mind?*
> 
> I may or may not hit on the "remedy" in this process and I am okay with that. Ultimately, all of this is a process of self-discovery, which I value regardless of the outcome.


yes! because issues are going to tend to pop up that have things in common. for instance if I were looking at dd's or dh's case, so much of their acute AND chronic stuff is reflected in their "constitutional" salts. It's hard to get away from it. Now, you can misinterpret the issues, use peripheral salts to manage them etc....but when you look at the WHOLE picture there's no question they are calc fluor. Now, if you don't have a really deep understanding of the cell salts, here's what might happen...you may say, well....they need calc fluor for x, y, z, but he also needs calc phos, kali phos and nat phos. She clearly needs silica based on x, y, z. She probably would do well with kali mur too. And if you gave them, they would likely help. BUT, if you looked at the real boring nerdy stuff (lol from the FE thread!) you'd quickly see that what you ascribed to silica or kali mur has significant crossover with calc fluor. And if you just gave that, you would get just as far, maybe even further, faster.

Really, they're a perfect modality because they're hard to get wrong! It takes more skill to hone in on things but you can still stumble along and have great results! So, to answer the question from before...yes. focus on what's in front of you. that's going to shift continuously and patterns are going to emerge. as long as you pay attention to those patterns you're going to get pretty far.

I'd recommend as you read through the books, keep a page for each individual you are thinking about. when you come across a symptom that stands out for someone, write in on their page. The more you lay things out in front of you, the more a remedy is going to start emerging.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> yes! because issues are going to tend to pop up that have things in common. for instance if I were looking at dd's or dh's case, so much of their acute AND chronic stuff is reflected in their "constitutional" salts. It's hard to get away from it. Now, you can misinterpret the issues, use peripheral salts to manage them etc....but when you look at the WHOLE picture there's no question they are calc fluor. Now, if you don't have a really deep understanding of the cell salts, here's what might happen...you may say, well....they need calc fluor for x, y, z, but he also needs calc phos, kali phos and nat phos. She clearly needs silica based on x, y, z. She probably would do well with kali mur too. And if you gave them, they would likely help. BUT, if you looked at the real boring nerdy stuff (lol from the FE thread!) you'd quickly see that what you ascribed to silica or kali mur has significant crossover with calc fluor. And if you just gave that, you would get just as far, maybe even further, faster.
> 
> Really, they're a perfect modality because they're hard to get wrong! It takes more skill to hone in on things but you can still stumble along and have great results! So, to answer the question from before...yes. focus on what's in front of you. that's going to shift continuously and patterns are going to emerge. as long as you pay attention to those patterns you're going to get pretty far.
> 
> I'd recommend as you read through the books, keep a page for each individual you are thinking about. when you come across a symptom that stands out for someone, write in on their page. The more you lay things out in front of you, the more a remedy is going to start emerging.


Thank you! This sounds completely do-able! I'm in love...









and, this:

I'd recommend as you read through the books, keep a page for each individual you are thinking about. when you come across a symptom that stands out for someone, write in on their page. The more you lay things out in front of you, the more a remedy is going to start emerging.

is absolutely brilliant! I had been doing something similar (same intention), but it was too complicated. I'll change tactics. I'd love to give you a big giant HUG right now!!!!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> Thank you! This sounds completely do-able! I'm in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they really are amazing, aren't they?
> 
> I'd love to give you a big giant HUG right now!!!!


awwww, I'd love to return it!


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> yes! because issues are going to tend to pop up that have things in common. for instance if I were looking at dd's or dh's case, so much of their acute AND chronic stuff is reflected in their "constitutional" salts. It's hard to get away from it. Now, you can misinterpret the issues, use peripheral salts to manage them etc....but when you look at the WHOLE picture there's no question they are calc fluor. Now, if you don't have a really deep understanding of the cell salts, here's what might happen...you may say, well....they need calc fluor for x, y, z, but he also needs calc phos, kali phos and nat phos. She clearly needs silica based on x, y, z. She probably would do well with kali mur too. And if you gave them, they would likely help. BUT, if you looked at the real boring nerdy stuff (lol from the FE thread!) you'd quickly see that what you ascribed to silica or kali mur has significant crossover with calc fluor. And if you just gave that, you would get just as far, maybe even further, faster.
> 
> Really, they're a perfect modality because they're hard to get wrong! It takes more skill to hone in on things but you can still stumble along and have great results! So, to answer the question from before...yes. focus on what's in front of you. that's going to shift continuously and patterns are going to emerge. as long as you pay attention to those patterns you're going to get pretty far.
> 
> I*'d recommend as you read through the books, keep a page for each individual you are thinking about. when you come across a symptom that stands out for someone, write in on their page. The more you lay things out in front of you, the more a remedy is going to start emerging.*


I do this and I've found those people have benefited but also my growth in energy medicine has grown greatly because of this. I study much more actively this way.


----------



## ttcintexas

Wow, PB! So nicely put. Great reminder of the power of caring, touch and love. I am definitely in need of slowing things down and reconnecting with my family 

I have been doing what you suggested above--reading and writing down symptoms and what I think are the corresponding cell salts. But I am becoming overwhelmed by fitting the pieces altogether. So much to learn....


----------



## Punchy Kaby

PB, you are so eloquent with your words. You are truly an inspiration!


----------



## aweynsayl

yeah,quoting myself again.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> ok, YES i want LARGE bottles, lol. 50,000 sounds nice. where do you get them that big? the 1800-site? or somewhere else? and, i know i've asked before, but for the large FES/HH -- a good site for that?


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttcintexas*
> 
> I have been doing what you suggested above--reading and writing down symptoms and what I think are the corresponding cell salts. But I am becoming overwhelmed by fitting the pieces altogether. So much to learn....


one thing i've noticed is that i do better with it if i'm reading different things. seems like everyone has a different take, and sometimes it just takes one person's slightly different wording on something to make you go--ah! ah-HA! NOW i get it!


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> BUT, if you looked at the real boring nerdy stuff (lol from the FE thread!) you'd quickly see that what you ascribed to silica or kali mur has significant crossover with calc fluor. And if you just gave that, you would get just as far, maybe even further, faster.


yes, this. that's part of what i've been getting at with the NA flowers...... or like what you said about walnut/aspen vs yarrow.

i wonder, too, if there isnt something to even almost ignoring certain symptoms. i know i've gotten side tracked, because so many of us actually have so many symptoms each salt is good for..... but what i found was that if i focused on.... what felt like "key" symptoms.. symptoms that resonated deeper, almost? it helped me wade thru that, and not be distracted by some of the lesser ones-- which can either be treated later, or like with me, may even vanish on their own with the "constitutional".....

i found, fairly simply, using this method, a "remedy" (salt) for dh. now, i dont know if it's really "his" or not, but he's been on it not quite one month, and.... his energy feels different. he is not at all intuitive, so he hasnt "noticed".... and yet he keeps coming home telling me what an amazing day he had, how great he feels.....


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> well, in my case I've been under classical treatment for 15 plus years. I've had many practitioners chasing a remedy that was going to help. None ever did for me on a constitutional level. Until a little over a year ago. I started taking a remedy on my own (which I never did for anything other than an acute) because I was fed up with things not working and because I had facial analysis done that narrowed things down. Once I *knew my dominant miasm for sure,* I knew the remedy and it was one that no one had ever given me. So I started taking it and it changed my life completely. I had some very deep stuff that it touched and shifted that was not subjective at all and has been clinically verified. If I lapse, I regress. If I'm taking my remedy I don't need to wear my glasses, which I've worn since toddlerhood. If I'm off it, my headaches return and glasses are necessary-especially if I'm tired. that's one example. I have had over a dozen surgeries on my eyes starting at 5 months of age. I NEVER would have expected that homeopathy could touch this. But it did. So, because my pathology is so deep and so old I do continue to take the remedy. However if I wasn't building the foundation with cell salts I think I'd be on it for pretty much the rest of my life-there is a lot of trauma to undo. With the salts I can go for a few weeks without taking it and I suspect that sometime this year I'll be able to give it up-at least for very long stretches of time.
> 
> I think building with the salts is better for most! I just didn't have anyone that ever did that with me. That was something I finally woke up to and realized was necessary-and to be fair, in my case it was a fairly obvious correlation. It won't always be. But for you, if you were taking silica 30c you might have deeper, more profound changes more quickly (maybe) but the silica salt is allowing you to go slowly and really integrate things. It's not a great idea to take a homeopathic remedy long term without a practitioner, mainly because it's hard to evaluate yourself-for anyone! It's fine to use them as needed, and when you get sick you may find that silica in potency gets the job done really fast....but you are also going to be primed to heal because of your use of the salts.
> 
> I know this is confusing, and I'm sorry! There are a lot of layers here and again, you are only getting my perspective and feedback which is all based on my experiences. Someone else may have a totally different take that could be equally as valid. Does that make sense?


actually, it's not all that confusing... except for one thing i've been wondering....... you say you found your dominant miasm. now, i believe you, BUT i have this thing with that. how do you really know? i've read a little about them, and when people write these amazing stories of recovery, there's always this "and now, we're down to the REAL miasm"... and i always want to say-- but how can you know that? is it because of health restored? because, cant there always be something deeper?

ok, here's where i am going with this on a personal level..... when i was one, i had a fairly serious illness. one that relates, intriguingly, very very nicely with silica. it was an inhalation of renovation dust (quite possibly, silicates? ha.). and some spores--which lead to something called valley fever. which can leave people after with a basically life long weakened state. (i should add that, i was born one month early, although supposedly in excellent health when i was born.) would it be too ironic if silica was actually also my constitutional before that illness..... or, might not all this (centaury,silica) be a..... what would you call it? not-true miasm? but something that resulted because of this illness at the age of one............ and my "true miasm" is burried somewhere beneath that?


----------



## Panserbjorne

so, here's the thing. There isn't even an agreement in homeopathy for what a miasm truly is. We can all spout what Hahnemann said, we can quote Chronic Diseases til the cows come home....but what does that mean in the real world? Are there layers? Do they change? Do different things get revealed as you dig? Or is it constant? Is it a layer of disease, or is it something totally different? A way your body/mind/spirit compensates under stress?

Now, I love miasms so I've studied them ad nauseaum. I don't know all there is to know. However there is a definition that had the ring of truth to me. A miasm is how your body handles stress and how it expresses creativity. It is a cellular memory that is held by the collective unconscious and there is evidence that dated back through recorded history.

It's aligned with what Hahnemann expressed and explains the world as I see it. In this system determination of miasm is basically a mathematical process. There's very little room for subjective interpretation. The miasm is your energy and how you interface with the world. There are three different directions of energy, and you can be dominant in one, or multiple directions, but we all have all of them. The dominance is displayed on your face (for very good reason) and it does not change. It's who you are in the world and will define how you process and interpret things. It will also give a clue as to your personality, your strengths and weaknesses.

So, after a examination and measurement of my face it was clear that I have an equal amount of inward and outward energy, classically known as the tubercular miasm. I may express this in different ways, but it is who I am, how I function, what drives me and how I am in personal relationships. Once I knew for sure that it was the dominant miasm I took a tubercular remedy. There are lots, but once I knew to look for one there was one that jumped off the page.

I went and got trained over the course of a year in facial analysis and I can say that I am shocked at how deeply effective it was. More shocking is the fact that during a seminar where in a room of 100 homeopaths taking a case, often you'll have 60-70 remedy selections, and in this system with 100 homeopaths working a case you have 2-3. It makes things that precise.

This changed the way I practice and what I love about it is that there's nothing to be "fixed." I never really believed there was. There's just ways a person reacts under stress that can be supported. Once a remedy is chosen that is aligned with the dominant energy system it can go deeper and is more likely to be that constitutional remedy. Theory is all well and good, but the reason this shines is because it actually translates into practice. Anyway, just another perspective, but I am quite confident that miasms, if you define them this way, do not change. But, as I said, there are many definitions of miasms. For me, I tend to look for what works, and this system does.

Each miasm is aligned with a primal archetype, the role you would play in traditional society. It's SHOCKING how they relate to modern life. For instance, I'm green (tubercular) and the archetype is the hunter. A hunter would be incredibly sensitive to noise/motion as a survival mechanism. Under stress the first thing that may happen is the nervous system goes haywire where any stimulation created a sensory overload. They would also not do well cornered (physically or emotionally) because that is something that would set off a stronger stress response for a hunter vs. say...a craftsman. Because of the combination of inward or outward energy the response under stress would either be to lash out and fight or withdraw. Just an example, but one that translates incredibly well. Before my face was done I knew what color I'd be. After reading the material there was no question, so having the facial analysis just verified it.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> is it because of health restored? because, cant there always be something deeper?
> 
> ok, here's where i am going with this on a personal level..... when i was one, i had a fairly serious illness. one that relates, intriguingly, very very nicely with silica. it was an inhalation of renovation dust (quite possibly, silicates? ha.). and some spores--which lead to something called valley fever. which can leave people after with a basically life long weakened state. (i should add that, i was born one month early, although supposedly in excellent health when i was born.) would it be too ironic if silica was actually also my constitutional before that illness..... or, might not all this (centaury,silica) be a..... what would you call it? not-true miasm? but something that resulted because of this illness at the age of one............ and my "true miasm" is burried somewhere beneath that?


so firstly for clarification purposes, silica is a remedy, not a miasm. A miasm is what you came into the world with and is fairly intertwined with genetics, or epigenetics, as the case may be. For our purposes, and based on this part of my training, silica belongs to the brown or "cancer" miasm (dont' freak out...the miasms have terrible names.) It's a combination of equal dominance in inward, outward and circular energy. If you had all of those equally present on your face then it's possible that it is your true constitutional remedy. However if you are circular dominant, you could still be helped by silica....quite a bit. But it would not be likely to be YOUR remedy.

And yes, there is always going to be something deeper...but you aren't ever likely to change how you manage in health, in disease, in happiness or in grief. You will always be you, it's just a matter of what kind of stress you are under. For instance if process stress a certain way, you're likely to always process it in that way...but what stresses you, or the level of stress required to push you to that point, could change.

If your body is dominant in circular energy and likes to trap and encapsulate that has physical/mental and emotional ramifications. In health, you wouldn't see symptoms necessarily, but you'd have a person who was family oriented, fostered growth, liked to create things. This is archetypally the farmer, the person who is most tuned in to fertility or the land, animals etc. In disease you can see tumors, cysts, warts, mucus, asthma, anxiety, panic, communication issues, a detachment from others as a result. etc. A person dominant in circular energy is going to have patterns of balance or imbalance that follow that circular energy and will look different from a person with dominant outward energy. Does that make sense? YES, you can have things that are deeper, but they will follow that pattern.

So for health being restored? No, I wouldn't say it is really defined in that way. Being able to rebuild is more like it. You are the product of your life's experiences, so you won't go backward. You will integrate fully and become a more functional human being with less pathology and more creative ability.

And my theory is that centaury is also "brown." so silica and centaury likely belong to the same miasm.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Panserbjorne, you are a fascinating woman! You have a gift of explaining complex ideas in ways that make sense to me.

I would like to learn more about the maisms, particularly the "farmer" or circularly dominant concepts. That is ringing all sorts of bells with me. Are there books I can find at the library? Are there links to online articles or ebooks or websites? Are there threads here on MDC? Feel free to elaborate in your own words, as well.

If I am understanding correctly, this is what you were saying to me in my congestion thread. If so, how does one start rebuilding? I've seen you use that term before and I've been curious.


----------



## Panserbjorne

to rebuild, in this context, would be to reduce the stress (via the correct remedy) so that you weren't working against a stress response. once that resistance is eliminated, healing can happen.

The only book out there is called Soul and Survival by Grant Bentley. It was written for people who wanted to understand the basic concepts. It's fascinating. There's some stuff online, but it's not great. I didn't realize the depth of the system until I started working with him. The book is quite riveting though.

This is an article on Homeopathic Facial Analysis:

http://www.homeorizon.com/homeopathic-articles/materia-medica/face-reading

and some free seminars:

http://soulandsurvival.org/content/grant-bentley-seminars

I have found it to be extremely useful and Grant was probably one of my best, if not the best teacher I had for homeopathy. I worked several cases alongside him and was always delighted to see the concepts play out, as they continue to in my practice.


----------



## tanyalynn

That article was fascinating, and it was laid out in such a simple, straightforward way that even I could follow.

Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanyalynn*
> 
> That article was fascinating, and it was laid out in such a simple, straightforward way that even I could follow.
> 
> Thanks!


that's one of the things I love about him. there's no ego block. he's possibly one of the most brilliant people I've met, but he is incredibly down to earth. He doesn't believe that he's "better" or "smarter" than anyone. Sadly, he doesn't like cell salts!


----------



## Punchy Kaby

I look forward to reading this thread every night! I've read your posts about them, but now a bright light is shining ahead! I can't wait to read the article on it.

On a whiny note, I have to report I am no better, my body is fighting hard to win over this infection. Every night my fever returns with a slight headache and my joints ache badly. This is about day 5 of these symptoms and I have been downing cell salt water all day long ( the 5 phosphates) I can't remember the last time I was this sick. And I just remembered today that in January I had to get a flu shot and the hepatitis a and b shots. I was horrified and tried every avenue I could not to get them. So far I have not read about vaccine damage in the biochemical handbook. I really want these cell salts to work for me, but so far I have had a bunch of misses.

Sorry to change the subject from such a powerful idea into a self centered acute problem.


----------



## Panserbjorne

PK-you may want to do an acute remedy in addition to the cell salts at this point. They can often be enough on their own, but sometimes you need the extra push of the remedy. They can work beautifully together. Do you have remedies on hand?


----------



## Punchy Kaby

_[/I
Huge face palm, I completely forgot I started taking iodine a week ago!!! How could I forget?!? I started with 300mcg and the first few days i didnt feel any different. Talk about brain fog! I am flushing with sea salt now and rubbed some mag oil into my skin.

PB- I would love a remedy, I have some on hand. Can we do an email or phone session? I'll contact you in the morning._


----------



## Panserbjorne

Hi there-I'm booked this morning until 2 or so. I can figure something out between 2 and 3 if you like!

Your "flu" could be the iodine. can you cut down your dose a bit to see if that helps along with the salt flush?


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> ..but what does that mean in the real world? Are there layers? Do they change? Do different things get revealed as you dig? Or is it constant? Is it a layer of disease, or is it something totally different? A way your body/mind/spirit compensates under stress?
> 
> Now, I love miasms so I've studied them ad nauseaum. I don't know all there is to know. However there is a definition that had the ring of truth to me. A *miasm is how your body handles stress and how it expresses creativity. * It is a cellular memory that is held by the collective unconscious and there is evidence that dated back through recorded history.
> 
> The miasm is your energy and *how you interface with the world*. There are three different directions of energy, and you can be dominant in one, or multiple directions, but we all have all of them. The dominance is displayed on your face (for very good reason) and it does not change. It's who you are in the world and will define how you process and interpret things. It will also give a clue as to your personality, your strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> this makes so much more sense to me, intuitively, than what i was reading. i wont express it as well as i'd like, but it was feeling like what i was reading was saying-- diseases were so big and so disruptive that you were literally a different person with them, and if you treated the miasm of that illness, you would be healed, and be you again (in other words, even if you healed from the illness, the miasm of the illness was still affecting you, unless you treated that). the thought of the illness i had at the age of one doing that to me was.... well, compelling, but disturbing. lol.
> 
> now i'm going to try to relate that to what we talk about with FEs, of "peeling layers".... only, i'm not even sure how to ask it..... ok, maybe i'm not going to relate it to that. *sigh* i'll get there. i can feel that it's a different thing, but my mind had been trying to link them, so it will take a while for my mind to change its.... uh, mind. lol.
> 
> ..... More shocking is the fact that during a seminar where in a room of 100 homeopaths taking a case, often you'll have 60-70 remedy selections, and in this system with 100 homeopaths working a case you have 2-3. It makes things that precise.
> 
> This changed the way I practice and *what I love about it is that there's nothing to be "fixed.*" I never really believed there was. There's just ways a person reacts under stress that can be supported. Once a remedy is chosen that is aligned with the dominant energy system it can go deeper and is more likely to be that constitutional remedy. Theory is all well and good, but the reason this shines is because it actually translates into practice. Anyway, just another perspective, but I am quite confident that miasms, if you define them this way, do not change. But, as I said, there are many definitions of miasms. For me, I tend to look for what works, and this system does.
> 
> i love the not to be fixed, as well. i was talking with someone about FEs, and that came up..."am i broken?" they asked. this feels much better, and nicely inline, too, with FEs, in that sense.
> 
> under this, then... does one take a constitutional all the time, or just when one "needs" it...??
> 
> i think what i was reading was basically saying you take one "constitutional" to heal your miasm, then once that peels away, you find your new miasm, take a remedy for that... and so on.... i could be misreading it, but that was how it seemed to be coming across... which is a thought so.... undless... it's dispiriting.
> 
> <added other post as well....>
> 
> so firstly for clarification purposes, silica is a remedy, not a miasm. (right, got that) A miasm is what you came into the world with and is fairly intertwined with genetics, or epigenetics, as the case may be. For our purposes, and based on this part of my training, *silica belongs to the brown or "cancer" miasm* (dont' freak out...the miasms have terrible names.) *It's a combination of equal dominance in inward, outward and circular energy. * If you had all of those equally present on your face then it's possible that it is your true constitutional remedy. However if you are circular dominant, you could still be helped by silica....quite a bit. But it would not be likely to be YOUR remedy.
> 
> And yes, there is always going to be something deeper...but you aren't ever likely to change how you manage in health, in disease, in happiness or in grief. You will always be you, it's just a matter of what kind of stress you are under. *For instance if process stress a certain way, you're likely to always process it in that way...but what stresses you, or the level of stress required to push you to that point, could change.*
> 
> If your body is *dominant in circular energy* and likes to trap and encapsulate that has physical/mental and emotional ramifications. In health, you wouldn't see symptoms necessarily, but you'd have a person who was family oriented, fostered growth, liked to create things. This is archetypally the farmer, the person who is most tuned in to fertility or the land, animals etc. In disease you can see tumors, cysts, warts, mucus, asthma, anxiety, panic, communication issues, a detachment from others as a result. etc. A person dominant in circular energy is going to have patterns of balance or imbalance that follow that circular energy and will look different from a person with dominant outward energy. Does that make sense? Y*ES, you can have things that are deeper, but they will follow that pattern.*
> 
> that last bit really helps. and makes much more sense in my gut, than what i'd been reading.
> 
> but.... i'm getting confused... is cancer/brown dominant in circular energy or equal in all three?
> 
> So for health being restored? No, I wouldn't say it is really defined in that way. Being able to rebuild is more like it. You are the product of your life's experiences, so you won't go backward. You will integrate fully and become a more functional human being with less pathology and more creative ability.
> 
> no, i like that so much better. like i said, what i was reading was really talking in a very different way, and really had it as someone's health being restored (after treating a "false"(?) miasm), and therefore they were now able to see the "real" miasm. (in otherwords, the "real" miasm was blocked by the illness-- and so, presenting a "false" one.... so, removing the illness "restored" that person to their true miasm.) this could maybe be more confusing if we tried hard, lol.
> 
> And my theory is that centaury is also "brown." so silica and centaury likely belong to the same miasm


well, purely on a gut level, i am totally a brown. and silica and centaury are certainly key for me, if not "constitutional"... fwiw, i did take the face wizard, and came up as brown. i laughed after, that i spent all that time doing something when i already "knew" the answer....


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> that's one of the things I love about him. there's no ego block. he's possibly one of the most brilliant people I've met, but he is incredibly down to earth. He doesn't believe that he's "better" or "smarter" than anyone. Sadly, he doesn't like cell salts!


hmmm.... do they maybe not fit his groupings as well? have you personally figured out which cell salts correspond to each of his maisms? or is it not quite that simple? (i love simple things, in case you hadnt figured that out, lol)

ETA: oh, and, if one wanted to get the bottle of 50,000 cell salts, where would one find them? i looked on 1-800, and they just have 500.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> hmmm.... do they maybe not fit his groupings as well? have you personally figured out which cell salts correspond to each of his maisms? or is it not quite that simple? (i love simple things, in case you hadnt figured that out, lol)
> 
> ETA: oh, and, if one wanted to get the bottle of 50,000 cell salts, where would one find them? i looked on 1-800, and they just have 500.


I have some and put in an order for more through BestMade. There is only one distributor in the US and he's sold out, but should have new stock coming in in the next few months. YAY for that! You can email me if you want more information. I love those giant bottles.


----------



## Panserbjorne

and sorry....I was illustrating the difference between solely circular energy (red) and brown, which is an equal combination.

and to the other question...in this system there is nothing to heal. Yes, some people practice that way and are looking at it as a disease layer. This system just looks at it as a survival mechanism which is something that is right and simply needs to be supported. The more support you have the less you are going to have to revert to the place of "survival" and can be in the "soul" state, which is loving, creative, allows you to be in joy and give back to the world. If you are in survival and under stress you are incapable of that as you are living out your patterns of compensation.

No suprise on the brown thing! The online wizard isn't great, and there's only a 2 feature margin of error so people rarely come up as what they actually are. However, for you? I think you did fine. I'd be suprised if you weren't brown.


----------



## aweynsayl

yessss i want the big bottles. i'll email you. 

i agree. the "support"--- i love that word choice so much better. and makes it all so much more "do-able" imo.

still want to get at what's bugging me re:FEs and this overall concept, but i think that will be maybe next week's project, lol.

and yes, i cant imagine not being a brown. all my "type" things are like that. total libra, total enfp......

(if anyone else wanted to do the wizard, i'd suggest doing it in front of a mirror, rather than with photos.... and, you have to be really willing to look at yourself. honestly. lol. and probably hear yourself say, "gak! my chin looks just like grandma's....." just so you know. lol)


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> Would there be value in working my way from the most acute issues (as they occur) to the most aggravating issues (as they come to the surface) to the more subtle issues that linger in the back of my mind?
> 
> I may or may not hit on the "remedy" in this process and I am okay with that. Ultimately, all of this is a process of self-discovery, which I value regardless of the outcome.


yes there would be value in it. in fact, that is sort of the way my mentor does homeopathic prescribing. we address the immediate symptoms with a remedy, in the hopes that it will reveal something deeper. he doesn't necessarily do one remedy at a time. he uses remedies intercurrently - meaning one week you might have a 30C potency of one remedy; the next week (or two) later, you would have a 30C remedy of a related but different remedy. then he'd move to a higher potency of both remedies. each time, however, it is a wait-and-see-then-reassess approach. he's also very intuitive about it (or maybe it's experience? he's been a homeopath for well over 25 years).

unrelated to your query, in one of my first intakes, i suggested that the patient take bioplasma as a regular maintenance thing, with mag phos (cell salt) for acute issues - migraines and muscle pain specifically. my mentor doesn't use cell salts regularly with a lot of patients, but this particular patient, I felt, would benefit from it. so that was one of my recommendations. he was pleased, in a sort of surprised way. it was especially apt for this patient because s/he already had exposure to both cell salts and homeopathy, so it wasn't difficult to explain it to her.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> to rebuild, in this context, would be to reduce the stress (via the correct remedy) so that you weren't working against a stress response. once that resistance is eliminated, healing can happen.
> 
> The only book out there is called Soul and Survival by Grant Bentley. It was written for people who wanted to understand the basic concepts. It's fascinating. There's some stuff online, but it's not great. I didn't realize the depth of the system until I started working with him. The book is quite riveting though.
> 
> This is an article on Homeopathic Facial Analysis:
> 
> http://www.homeorizon.com/homeopathic-articles/materia-medica/face-reading
> 
> and some free seminars:
> 
> http://soulandsurvival.org/content/grant-bentley-seminars
> 
> I have found it to be extremely useful and Grant was probably one of my best, if not the best teacher I had for homeopathy. I worked several cases alongside him and was always delighted to see the concepts play out, as they continue to in my practice.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Thanks for the feedback, bluets!


----------



## aweynsayl

treating the acute as it comes up... that's comparable to what we say with FEs, right? the peeling the onion? vs. finding the constitutional and treating with that...... coffee's not working too well this morning for some reason, lol.... but i think that was the thing i wanted to say but couldnt. unearthing deeper layers by treating what comes up as it does.... is a *great* way to figure stuff out.... you're not, though, getting at a "new," "more true," miasm.... but rather getting closer to your ONE??? is that fair to say? (stopped in the middle and made more coffee.... lol.)

ahh, bluets! you will convert him to greater cell salt usage! huzzah! ;-)

back to the mundane......any suggestions for cell salts (or something else) to help with a ridiculous tendency to get really nasty ingrown hairs? (in addition to exfoliating. he knows he should and sometimes does but then lapses. i told him i'd ask.....)


----------



## bluets

not cell salts but for me, trouble with hairs poking through skin are often vitamin C deficiency sign - eat more berries! silica cell salt might help.


----------



## aweynsayl

lol. he cant have my silica! nononono. mine. mine. mine.

he does take emergen-c.... actually, i wonder if he hasnt been. because he was doing great for a while. hmmmmm.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> treating the acute as it comes up... that's comparable to what we say with FEs, right? the peeling the onion? vs. finding the constitutional and treating with that...... coffee's not working too well this morning for some reason, lol.... but i think that was the thing i wanted to say but couldnt. unearthing deeper layers by treating what comes up as it does.... is a *great* way to figure stuff out.... you're not, though, getting at a "new," "more true," miasm.... but rather getting closer to your ONE??? is that fair to say? (stopped in the middle and made more coffee.... lol.)
> 
> might be an issue of semantics....but you never get closer to the miasm (if you're asking me.) It's always there and it is what it is. If you're talking about your constitutional, that would be different. I also think I may have confused the issue here. Sorry about that. I don't know how many FE practitioners really do look for the "constitutional." Because of my love of homeopathy, and because the type remedies are a concept set forth by Bach, it's how I see things. Not every one would. I would think it's fair to say that most treat what's in front of them. The more intuitive they are the deeper they can get in terms of zeroing in the actual issue (vs. how it's presenting) but most aren't looking for "the one." Most classical homeopaths are.
> 
> back to the mundane......any suggestions for cell salts (or something else) to help with a ridiculous tendency to get really nasty ingrown hairs? (in addition to exfoliating. he knows he should and sometimes does but then lapses. i told him i'd ask.....)


agree with both the silica and the vitamin C.


----------



## aweynsayl

ah, no... i was thinking "getting closer to figuring out what your miasm is"-- with the aim being to find your constitutional, once you knew your miasm.

but i get what you're saying.... i think. that you shouldnt have to "peel away" anything in order to find your miasm.

you might, though, to find your constitutional. is that accurate?

i think what i am pulling apart here is this difference between treating by finding the constitutional (or trying to find the constitutional-- which could involve peeling of layers) vs treating by addressing what's currently presenting (which is also a peeling of layers, in that as one symptom is treated, another presents), but only what is currently presenting. (which, though... ack, wouldnt that ultimately lead to your constitutional anyway??)

what you're saying, though, is that the notion of treating with the constitutional is a classical homeopathy concept, and not necessarily one shared by, say, FE practitioners (or the people who write about them). even though bach explicitly categorized his FEs in a way that leads to constitutionals/types.

i have a hard time imagining not wanting to find one's constitutional... i can see the value in treating something that's really needing attention, but at the same time, the notion of getting to the core of it is something that i am very drawn to. otherwise, it feels to me, you are just going to have to treat that issue again... and again.... and again.... that's just my take on it, though.

ok, fine. dh can have *some* of my silica. but just some. ;-)


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> ah, no... i was thinking "getting closer to figuring out what your miasm is"-- with the aim being to find your constitutional, once you knew your miasm.
> 
> we may be caught in an endless loop here. lol. once you analyze the face you know....so there's not getting closer in this system. there is no try, only do. tee hee. it takes around 10 minutes and you know the miasm. once you know the miasm you have narrowed down the possibilities for the constitutional.
> 
> but i get what you're saying.... i think. that you shouldnt have to "peel away" anything in order to find your miasm.
> 
> right. the only "peeling" you might have to do is if there's a layer which *might* be addressed by the constitutional, but could possibly be better addressed by another remedy entirely. Either way the idea of the constitutional is a bit controversial in HFA. Grant wouldn't call your remedy your constitutional. That said there have been plenty of times where the remedy was doing a great job, but some drainage let it work better. Or some isopathy. I personally used lac-e in very low potency to release lithium from my body. in the long run, my remedy may have done it at some point, but I was fuzzy and didn't want to wait for some day so I used it as an intercurrent.
> 
> you might, though, to find your constitutional. is that accurate?
> 
> so you might not get it the first time (as in you do the best you can, but it may take a few tries) and that's not really peeling. That trying and each try gets you closer but it's not necessarily peeling anything back to reveal something that wasn't there before. Does that make sense? But often, you may need to do some work before the remedy can work to the best of it's ability and that you *could* call a layer-if there's toxicity, trauma, organ dysfunction etc. Plenty of remedies, for instance have insufficient thyroid function, but instead of waiting for a "constitutional" to work you might want to go ahead and give thyroidinum in low potency to stimulate the thyroid. However the remedy you use will still likely have a thyroid component (unless the thyroid was recently and acutely skewed by a medication or something so it's not really part of your picture.) Even then you could make the case for the similimum wanting a thyroid rubric.
> 
> i think what i am pulling apart here is this difference between treating by finding the constitutional (or trying to find the constitutional-- which could involve peeling of layers) vs treating by addressing what's currently presenting (which is also a peeling of layers, in that as one symptom is treated, another presents), but only what is currently presenting. (which, though... ack, wouldnt that ultimately lead to your constitutional anyway??)
> 
> it depends on if you're talking cell salts/flowers/remedies. it also depends on what you think it's supposed to be doing. In homeopathy, not necessarily. that would be the hope, and with great skill it's possible, but you can easily treat what's in front of you and never really get to the constitutional. taking a good case with salts you can be pretty clear. possibly with flowers too-and generally the "dealing with what's in front of you" is going to get you there with flowers.
> 
> what you're saying, though, is that the notion of treating with the constitutional is a classical homeopathy concept, and not necessarily one shared by, say, FE practitioners (or the people who write about them). even though bach explicitly categorized his FEs in a way that leads to constitutionals/types.
> 
> Okay, for all intents and purposes, yes. that covers it without going into excruciating detail and making everyone's eyes roll back in their heads.
> 
> i have a hard time imagining not wanting to find one's constitutional... i can see the value in treating something that's really needing attention, but at the same time, the notion of getting to the core of it is something that i am very drawn to. otherwise, it feels to me, you are just going to have to treat that issue again... and again.... and again.... that's just my take on it, though.
> 
> well, there are those that are more practical prescribers that feel that a constitutional is the holy grail and not worth wasting time on. Some think it's airy fairy hooey. There is no "core" so they would not be looking to find the constitutional! There's also a bunch of people in between and mostly when you read "constitutional" what they're talking about is the similimum which is a different thing all together (that's what's presenting now) so that can get confusing too. Again, the biggest downfall in homeopathy is the fact that almost no one agrees on anything! But I'll be back to be more clear and hopefully in the mean time you'll hear from someone else for another perspective.
> 
> To be clear I'm with you. That said, there is GREAT value in treating what's presenting and many times when it would be irresponsible to try and get to the core. If you walk into my clinic with a breast infection it would be absurd for me to take do a big intake and look for your "core" issues even though your remedy may well address glandular issues. Same with a toothache-yes, there may well be a degenerative component there which means that it will happen again if you don't address the core issues...but again. That's a story for another time. You address the situation at hand and after that's resolved you take the case. The issue at hand becomes a part of the history which may or may not show up as a pattern in their lives.
> 
> ok, fine. dh can have *some* of my silica. but just some. ;-)


How nice of you to share!


----------



## MyFour

What a great thread! I've taken lots of notes and my cell salts arrived yesterday.







I'm wondering how much of the cal flor and cal phos I should give to my 9 month old who has no teeth yet. I gave her two of each this morning, is that enough?

Anyone read the Healing Echo by McCabe? I think that is my favorite cell salts book so far with Cell Salt Remedies a close second.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> to rebuild, in this context, would be to reduce the stress (via the correct remedy) so that you weren't working against a stress response. once that resistance is eliminated, healing can happen.
> 
> The only book out there is called Soul and Survival by Grant Bentley. It was written for people who wanted to understand the basic concepts. It's fascinating. There's some stuff online, but it's not great. I didn't realize the depth of the system until I started working with him. The book is quite riveting though.
> 
> This is an article on Homeopathic Facial Analysis:
> 
> http://www.homeorizon.com/homeopathic-articles/materia-medica/face-reading
> 
> and some free seminars:
> 
> http://soulandsurvival.org/content/grant-bentley-seminars
> 
> I have found it to be extremely useful and Grant was probably one of my best, if not the best teacher I had for homeopathy. I worked several cases alongside him and was always delighted to see the concepts play out, as they continue to in my practice.


what a fun way to procrastinate! "You are brown"

I guess I have to watch some movies or buy the book now, eh?

#51 on my list of things to try to remember to discuss with mentor. it keeps getting longer because i keep forgetting to ask :/


----------



## FireWithin

I'm loving the theoretical discussion.

How common is it to have family members be the same color? The boys and I are all red, which really resonates with me, although I do believe that DS2 was on the cusp of another color? I am currently giving baby girl silica. I am not convinced that it is her constitutional and am not fretting about it because I do believe that it is helping her, especially move past food reactions. If it is her constitutional, that would mean she is brown, but she looks so much like DS1 who looks a lot like me.

I am surprised that people refer to both similimum and constitutionals as constitutionals. It can be confusing to us lay people but also deceptive. Maybe it is because people have different opinions of what a constitutional is?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> I'm loving the theoretical discussion.
> 
> How common is it to have family members be the same color? The boys and I are all red, which really resonates with me, although I do believe that DS2 was on the cusp of another color? I am currently giving baby girl silica. I am not convinced that it is her constitutional and am not fretting about it because I do believe that it is helping her, especially move past food reactions. If it is her constitutional, that would mean she is brown, but she looks so much like DS1 who looks a lot like me.
> 
> it's common to have overlaps. I'm green, I have two purple kids (lord help me) and one that is green. Dh is green. My mother is brown and my father is orange. I have three siblings, 2 blue and 1 green. LOL. How's that?
> 
> I am surprised that people refer to both similimum and constitutionals as constitutionals. It can be confusing to us lay people but also deceptive. Maybe it is because people have different opinions of what a constitutional is?


I think it's just to make it easier to communicate? Most people have a hard enough time with the concept of constitutionals let alone similimums. Also, I think it would be fair to say that the vast majority of homeopaths are prescribing similimums rather than constitutionals-again...depending on how you define them. By my training (through Bentley, Murphy, Abel and others) the constitution doesn't change. So that would mean the remedy wouldn't either. Once you find it. However I know mine and I still will use acutes, intercurrents if something has come up etc.

Again...this is my perspective and not necessarily held by others! And FW-in this instance your little may need a different remedy to address her picture but remain a silica in terms of salts. My salt affinity is not quite the same as my remedy-but they're close. So here we have the lingo issue again and I'm just as guilty! My remedy that I take homeopathically isn't truly a constitutional-I really do believe that the salts are the constitutionals. However it is my remedy and I'll go out on a limb and say it's likely to always be.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFour*
> 
> What a great thread! I've taken lots of notes and my cell salts arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how much of the cal flor and cal phos I should give to my 9 month old who has no teeth yet. I gave her two of each this morning, is that enough?
> 
> Anyone read the Healing Echo by McCabe? I think that is my favorite cell salts book so far with Cell Salt Remedies a close second.


I have McCabe's book. I like him. I've listened to him speak and think he's got an approachable style. It's a good book, but not terribly straightforward IMO! However I do still like it. It's another one that I haven't gotten great feedback about so I don't really recommend it.

For a babe that age if she's having no symptoms then that's probably enough. If she's uncomfortable that's another story.


----------



## aweynsayl

(glad i'm not, after all, driving everyone away with this.... lol!)

<<eta AGAIN-- ok, reply to new bits below this post  ............>>>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> ah, no... i was thinking "getting closer to figuring out what your miasm is"-- with the aim being to find your constitutional, once you knew your miasm.
> 
> we may be caught in an endless loop here. lol. once you analyze the face you know....so there's not getting closer in this system. there is no try, only do. tee hee. it takes around 10 minutes and you know the miasm. once you know the miasm you have narrowed down the possibilities for the constitutional.
> 
> ha! yes, right-- exactly! if you do facial... i was thinking if one was doing it otherwise... ie. with remedies. to treat with a remedy in order to find the "next" miasm. again, that's one thing i was reading. i'm getting there are loads of ways of doing it, so it helps to talk about them to figure it out....
> 
> but i get what you're saying.... i think. that you shouldnt have to "peel away" anything in order to find your miasm.
> 
> right. the only "peeling" you might have to do is if there's an actual trauma layer which *might* be addressed by the constitutional, but could possibly be better addressed by another remedy entirely.
> 
> ok, that makes loads of sense. ahhh.
> 
> you might, though, to find your constitutional. is that accurate?
> 
> so you might not get it the first time (as in you do the best you can, but it may take a few tries) and that's not really peeling. That trying and each try gets you closer but it's not necessarily peeling anything back to reveal something that wasn't there before. Does that make sense? But often, you may need to do some work before the constitutional can work to the best of it's ability and that you could call a layer.
> 
> ok, that is infinitely simpler than what i was trying to wrap my head around. this notion of peeling to reveal something totally new was really bugging me. working to clear something to enable better healing i get. (although now i'm re-questioning myself on that.... "blockage" vs. totally new layer? is that a substantive difference? is my blockage/layer-that-needs-clearing likely to be something that makes sense-- given, shall we say, my miasm (not, note, "constitutional"-- see, i'm getting it....). THAT would make even more sense, *i think.* i need an example here...... augh. someone who is a brown miasm is not likely to have a red or blue, say, "issue"... that is blocking their way to finding their constitutional remedy, right? it's going to be something that makes sense. (using FEs for a sec.... and i apologize that this is happening in the cell salts thread! gak!) as a centaury, it would make total and utter sense if i'd had a desperate need for olive before centaury would start to work its best on me. or even, as a silica c.s., it would make sense that i would need extra bioplasma as i'm building myself up..... either of those work? or am i confusing the issue again?)
> 
> i think what i am pulling apart here is this difference between treating by finding the constitutional (or trying to find the constitutional-- which could involve peeling of layers) vs treating by addressing what's currently presenting (which is also a peeling of layers, in that as one symptom is treated, another presents), but only what is currently presenting. (which, though... ack, wouldnt that ultimately lead to your constitutional anyway??)
> 
> it depends on if you're talking cell salts/flowers/remedies. it also depends on what you think it's supposed to be doing.
> 
> lol. ok. fair enough. mainly i'm talking purely theoretically, trying to work out what the general paradigms are. in either case, though, i would sort of assume the general gist would be to find ones path to health and wellbeing. in one case, by finding the "one" treatment that should build the overall strength of the person, in the other, by simply clearing away the acutes as they present.................????
> 
> what you're saying, though, is that the notion of treating with the constitutional is a classical homeopathy concept, and not necessarily one shared by, say, FE practitioners (or the people who write about them). even though bach explicitly categorized his FEs in a way that leads to constitutionals/types.
> 
> sort of....I'll come back to this. I have to get my kids!
> 
> i love sort of.... cant wait!
> 
> i have a hard time imagining not wanting to find one's constitutional... i can see the value in treating something that's really needing attention, but at the same time, the notion of getting to the core of it is something that i am very drawn to. otherwise, it feels to me, you are just going to have to treat that issue again... and again.... and again.... that's just my take on it, though.
> 
> well, there are those that are more practical prescribers that feel that a constitutional is the holy grail and not worth wasting time on. Some think it's airy fairy hooey. There is no "core" so they would not be looking to find the constitutional! There's also a bunch of people in between and mostly when you read "constitutional" what they're talking about is the similimum which is a different thing all together (that's what's presenting now) so that can get confusing too. Again, the biggest downfall in homeopathy is the fact that almost no one agrees on anything! But I'll be back to be more clear and hopefully in the mean time you'll hear from someone else for another perspective.
> 
> ahh. yes. i should have known this. ok. (and, <whimper> no one should use those terms interchangeably. grumble.) THAT makes a lot of what had me scratching my head click. (also clicking on a nerdier level, comparative to my egghead studies of the past-- "there is no core"="there is no context"..... oh, boy. start throwing things now.)
> 
> How nice of you to share!


----------



## aweynsayl

ok, read thru your new bits, and other replies..... now..... what i think you're saying now is almost that cell salts are more truly constitutionals than homeopathics(remedies). is that fair?

the part about taking things to help things happen faster makes oodles of sense, as does the part about addressing the infection/immediate problem first, then delving deeper. i think my issue would be with someone who would never want to go there, but just happily keep treating things as they present acutely. although my dark and cynical side is saying-- but how else do you keep people coming back for more? i dont want to draw comps to big pharm, but if you give someone a treatment, you get to keep treating them. if you cure them, you dont.............. kwim? not that i'm saying that's the same thing as not trying to find the "constitutional".... but it has a slight tinge of the same flavor to it to me.


----------



## Panserbjorne

before I jump back in...I edited my original post so you can see if that helps. if not we can keep chatting. One of the reasons this is a challenging conversation is that I'm trying to answer as generally as possible to include as many perspectives as I can. The reality is there is no "standard of practice" with homeopathy or naturopathy so there are many different ways of approaching things. What's true for me right now, may not be embraced by someone else. And, since you're reading a lot on your own there are conflicting ideas here...what you're reading doesn't necessarily fit my paradigm and vice versa. I've done the training so I can answer from another perspective, but it's not necessarily what I believe which is why it feels like we're down a rabbit hole.

I'll pull a few things right now:

ok, that is infinitely simpler than what i was trying to wrap my head around. this notion of peeling to reveal something totally new was really bugging me. working to clear something to enable better healing i get. (although now i'm re-questioning myself on that.... "blockage" vs. totally new layer?

I'm just going to answer as me. there is no layer in this instance. let's say there are maintaining causes-things that need to be dealt with for a remedy to work-and they can sometimes (not always) be addressed with energy medicine.

is that a substantive difference? is my blockage/layer-that-needs-clearing likely to be something that makes sense-- given, shall we say, my miasm (not, note, "constitutional"-- see, i'm getting it....). THAT would make even more sense, *i think.* i need an example here...... augh. someone who is a brown miasm is not likely to have a red or blue, say, "issue"... that is blocking their way to finding their constitutional remedy, right?

while there are themes there are no "brown" issues so to speak. you can have a history of assault in any color but the response would likely be different. same with symptoms. you can't ascribe a pathology to a miasm across the board. we can get into this later if you like.

it's going to be something that makes sense. (using FEs for a sec.... and i apologize that this is happening in the cell salts thread! gak!) as a centaury, it would make total and utter sense if i'd had a desperate need for olive before centaury would start to work its best on me. or even, as a silica c.s., it would make sense that i would need extra bioplasma as i'm building myself up..... either of those work? or am i confusing the issue again?)

that works, yes. the tough part is that homeopathy is a totally different animal all together.

i think what i am pulling apart here is this difference between treating by finding the constitutional (or trying to find the constitutional-- which could involve peeling of layers) vs treating by addressing what's currently presenting (which is also a peeling of layers, in that as one symptom is treated, another presents), but only what is currently presenting. (which, though... ack, wouldnt that ultimately lead to your constitutional anyway??)

I may have answered this in my edit above for you. let me know.

lol. ok. fair enough. mainly i'm talking purely theoretically, trying to work out what the general paradigms are. in either case, though, i would sort of assume the general gist would be to find ones path to health and wellbeing. in one case, by finding the "one" treatment that should build the overall strength of the person, in the other, by simply clearing away the acutes as they present.................????

okay-not to be argumentative and I do know what you're saying here, but I don't believe there is ONE treatment that builds the overall strength of the person. I think as multidimensional beings we need a multifaceted approach. Just so anyone reading doesn't think I think homeopathy can be a stand alone modality. I don't think that. and in treating what's in front of you a pattern emerges. that's what you look for as you're working that way with an eye on strengthening the person. the issue here for me in this thread is that homeopathy can't really be simplified in that way because it is, by nature, so complex.


----------



## MyFour

Thanks for answering, for clarification, I'm trying to get her teeth to grow in, we have a history of delayed dentition here LOL.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I have McCabe's book. I like him. I've listened to him speak and think he's got an approachable style. It's a good book, but not terribly straightforward IMO! However I do still like it. It's another one that I haven't gotten great feedback about so I don't really recommend it.
> 
> For a babe that age if she's having no symptoms then that's probably enough. If she's uncomfortable that's another story.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> ok, read thru your new bits, and other replies..... now..... what i think you're saying now is almost that cell salts are more truly constitutionals than homeopathics(remedies). is that fair?
> 
> yes, but call up 100 homeopaths and you may not find one that agrees. for full disclosure.
> 
> the part about taking things to help things happen faster makes oodles of sense, as does the part about addressing the infection/immediate problem first, then delving deeper. i think my issue would be with someone who would never want to go there, but just happily keep treating things as they present acutely. although my dark and cynical side is saying-- but how else do you keep people coming back for more? i dont want to draw comps to big pharm, but if you give someone a treatment, you get to keep treating them. if you cure them, you dont.............. kwim? not that i'm saying that's the same thing as not trying to find the "constitutional".... but it has a slight tinge of the same flavor to it to me.


I do know what you are saying...but you have to realize that homeopathy was started by an MD who, for much of his career and many of his writings was treating epidemics, diseases, acute illnesses etc. He knew the soul was a part of the picture, but it wasn't taking center stage. it was later in life that miasms were even mentioned and then he was essentially tossed out on his tail. he really sacrificed his reputation with this theory. AND it wasn't even HIM that came up with the idea of a constitutional remedy! That was our friend Kent. So now you see that there is a divide between classical Kentian homeopathy and Hahnemannian homeopathy. That's two of many. People with a practical or medical perspective are only there to treat what's in front of them (as Hahnemann himself did) and alleviate suffering using the minimal dose of a substance in a safe and effective way. He was practicing medicine, just without poison, painful procedures and the like. Still, he helped those that were sick as many homeopaths still do today. Not all have the spiritual leanings. Not all believe that there IS a core to look for. BUT they still help people and allow them to heal with no side effects, stronger for what they've been through. So even treating acutes you kind of are building people up. I know what you're saying, but I don't agree and I'm trying to get you to agree with me either. Just offering my perspective.

I have plenty of people I see that want practical homeopathy. They don't want to "go deep." They themselves may not believe it, may not be ready to do it, or whatever. I don't turn them away even though I've seen them for years every time they get sick. They come when they have the flu, have an ear infection, have food poisoning. They have a half hour appointment and go on their merry way with the remedy. It works, so they come back and they refer their sister with gall stones, or crohn's disease or whatever who comes for the same reasons. They're made aware of my services, but they may not want to employ me in that way. When I don't demand that they do, does that mean I want them to come back sick every few months? Not at all! Do I gently suggest that it might be in their best interest every so often to do an intake? Yes. But they are not compelled to do so. Plenty of practitioners would say that I shouldn't work with them if they're not willing to start that way. I figure if I can help with dandruff, bronchitis, acne etc. then they're going to be far more likely to consider deeper work because even though there's a ton of people that say homeopathy doesn't work, they've experienced that it did.

So, that's another perspective! Sometimes it's not that the homeopath isn't offering, it's that the patient doesn't choose that particular journey. They have other reasons for wanting to use homeopathy.


----------



## Panserbjorne

the part about taking things to help things happen faster makes oodles of sense, as does the part about addressing the infection/immediate problem first, then delving deeper. i think my issue would be with someone who would never want to go there, but just happily keep treating things as they present acutely. although my dark and cynical side is saying-- but how else do you keep people coming back for more? i dont want to draw comps to big pharm, but if you give someone a treatment, you get to keep treating them. if you cure them, you dont.............. kwim? not that i'm saying that's the same thing as not trying to find the "constitutional".... but it has a slight tinge of the same flavor to it to me.



> I do know what you are saying...but you have to realize that homeopathy was started by an MD who, for much of his career and many of his writings was treating epidemics, diseases, acute illnesses etc. He knew the soul was a part of the picture, but it wasn't taking center stage. it was later in life that miasms were even mentioned and then he was essentially tossed out on his tail. he really sacrificed his reputation with this theory. AND it wasn't even HIM that came up with the idea of a constitutional remedy! That was our friend Kent. So now you see that there is a divide between classical Kentian homeopathy and Hahnemannian homeopathy. That's two of many. People with a practical or medical perspective are only there to treat what's in front of them (as Hahnemann himself did) and alleviate suffering using the minimal dose of a substance in a safe and effective way. He was practicing medicine, just without poison, painful procedures and the like. Still, he helped those that were sick as many homeopaths still do today. Not all have the spiritual leanings. Not all believe that there IS a core to look for. BUT they still help people and allow them to heal with no side effects, stronger for what they've been through. So even treating acutes you kind of are building people up. I know what you're saying, but I don't agree and I'm trying to get you to agree with me either. Just offering my perspective.
> 
> I have plenty of people I see that want practical homeopathy. They don't want to "go deep." They themselves may not believe it, may not be ready to do it, or whatever. I don't turn them away even though I've seen them for years every time they get sick. They come when they have the flu, have an ear infection, have food poisoning. They have a half hour appointment and go on their merry way with the remedy. It works, so they come back and they refer their sister with gall stones, or crohn's disease or whatever who comes for the same reasons. They're made aware of my services, but they may not want to employ me in that way. When I don't demand that they do, does that mean I want them to come back sick every few months? Not at all! Do I gently suggest that it might be in their best interest every so often to do an intake? Yes. But they are not compelled to do so. Plenty of practitioners would say that I shouldn't work with them if they're not willing to start that way. I figure if I can help with dandruff, bronchitis, acne etc. then they're going to be far more likely to consider deeper work because even though there's a ton of people that say homeopathy doesn't work, they've experienced that it did.
> 
> So, that's another perspective! Sometimes it's not that the homeopath isn't offering, it's that the patient doesn't choose that particular journey. They have other reasons for wanting to use homeopathy. And the reality is that there is a great deal of education that can happen in a session, and if you've seen me for a sinus infection and the remedy did a great job, the next time you get that same infection you can always try the remedy that worked before and often that does the trick! Because homeopathy is so safe anyone is more than welcome to manage things at home and call if they get stuck. You're not going to hurt yourself (other than delaying treatment) by trying ferrum phos 30c if you have a fever. There are plenty of books out there to help and for acutes most people can do a great job on their own.


----------



## tanyalynn

This is fascinating. The miasm discussions, long ago, were the ones that sparked my interest in homeopathy--knowing that there's an underlying order helps.

So because I need things very straightforward, this is from the article...

outward: psoric .... yellow
inward: syphilic ... blue
circular: sycotic ... red
equal outward-inward mix: tubercular ... green
equal circular-outward mix: syco-psora ... orange
equal circular-inward mix: syco-syphilic ... purple
equal outward-inward-circular mix: cancer ... brown

If anyone knows all the archetypes that go with each, that'd be super cool to helping see all this.

And I've got a question from above... wouldn't a psoric person be more likely to have, say, skin issues than someone else? Not as an absolute thing, but as a trend? Or if not, why? Wouldn't an outward way of dealing with stressors lend itself to more skin issues? Not as the only thing, but generally?

I may want to spend a bit of time with pics of the kids and DH and see if I can make anything make sense with the facial recognizer program.

And clearly I don't understand the inheritance stuff enough, because 2 green parents having purple kids seems confusing.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanyalynn*
> 
> This is fascinating. The miasm discussions, long ago, were the ones that sparked my interest in homeopathy--knowing that there's an underlying order helps.
> 
> So because I need things very straightforward, this is from the article...
> 
> outward: psoric .... yellow trader
> inward: syphilic ... blue shepherd
> circular: sycotic ... red farmer
> equal outward-inward mix: tubercular ... green hunter
> equal circular-outward mix: syco-psora ... orange warrior
> equal circular-inward mix: syco-syphilic ... purple priest/priestess
> equal outward-inward-circular mix: cancer ... brown craftsman
> 
> If anyone knows all the archetypes that go with each, that'd be super cool to helping see all this.
> 
> And I've got a question from above... wouldn't a psoric person be more likely to have, say, skin issues than someone else? Not as an absolute thing, but as a trend? Or if not, why? Wouldn't an outward way of dealing with stressors lend itself to more skin issues? Not as the only thing, but generally?
> 
> yes and no. it's yellow that pushes things out, but orange, green and brown all have yellow. and it depends on the "skin" thing. red which encapsulates or traps will be the root color when one presents with warts...but again....red, orange, purple, brown.
> 
> I may want to spend a bit of time with pics of the kids and DH and see if I can make anything make sense with the facial recognizer program.
> 
> And clearly I don't understand the inheritance stuff enough, because 2 green parents having purple kids seems confusing.


miasms are things that can be inherited OR acquired. The mother's state in pregnancy (at the time of conception) is largely responsible for the dominant directions of energy. Plus, we all have every color. I am dominant in green and yellow...but have 5 red features. Dominance does not prevent the existance or ability to pass something down.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> So, that's another perspective! Sometimes it's not that the homeopath isn't offering, it's that the patient doesn't choose that particular journey. They have other reasons for wanting to use homeopathy.


that's the situation where my mentor keeps stressing that we must recognize the patient's starting point and respect it. i'm blanking on his exact phraseology but, unlike my choice of words, his is rather eloquent.


----------



## Panserbjorne

yup. we all have our own paths to walk. even if I think I can see it, it's not my job to rush them along, or demand that they walk it. and sometimes they want an alternate path altogether. then it's just my job to carry a gps and figure out a new route.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Wow, I was gone all day and look what I missed!  Fascinating discussion, ladies! I have another week and a half-to-two weeks to go in this intense volunteer job. Then, I will have a little breathing room to read and explore more of the cell salts and flower essences links and concepts being discussed lately.

In general, I "get" the conversation above about treating what's in front of you having value in and of itself. For me, I usually am very willing to go deeper.

I know a LOT of people who are not, though. It boggles my mind and I often wonder how I would handle that as a practitioner of any sort. I am so through and through a vervain person! I can be so intense in an excited and enthusiastic way. Most people find it endearing and refreshing. Some, however, definitely balk at any of that. I have a very hard time leaving them alone with things they talk to me about and express an interest in learning more about. I just naturally want to help them and do research on my own and present it nicely or only when it comes up, etc. I'm not "pushy" under most circumstances. I do feel great frustration with people who complain a lot about the same thing and never do anything to help the situation...not one single thing. Oh, I want to shake them and say, "Stop whining and DO something! ANY-thing!!!"







How do you practitioners handle those types????

Back to cell salts...LOL... So, I have two minor "acute" issues presenting at the moment and I don't have a clue what to do about them.

1) I can feel congestion and "stuff" swirling around inside my body... It feels like it is moving, but slowly... I don't feel sick or anything strong. It is subtle, but most definitely THERE. My eyes feel goopy inside (nothing external). I have more saliva than is needed and a bit of post-nasal drip. My upper jaw aches. The area behind my eyebrows is tight. The space between my shoulder blades feels the same slight tension. A slight cough once in awhile.

2) My right leg aches. Only that leg and pretty much all over, but particularly the ankle, shin, knee, and hip. I did yoga this morning and I walk daily. I alternate movement with rest. Neither ice nor heat make it feel better. Nothing is helping to relieve the ache.

I call these "acute" because they are right now and the most pressing health issues I have right at this moment. However, these two issues present themselves OFTEN in varying degrees of discomfort. They are deeper than surface level issues for me and it just so happens nothing more immediate or intense is sidetracking me from them in this moment. I am curious what anyone would recommend I take (cell salts or otherwise), but mostly I am interested to hear HOW various people would go about figuring it out.


----------



## MyFour

Bumping this, would 2 cal flur and 2 phos per day be sufficient for delayed dentition in 9 month old?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFour*
> 
> Thanks for answering, for clarification, I'm trying to get her teeth to grow in, we have a history of delayed dentition here LOL.


----------



## es1967

Hello everyone. Hoping someone like PB is around to give some advice. The other day I noticed my DS who is 4.5 was coming down with something again. His breath tends to smell bad when he is getting sick. Then the wet cough was occuring a little more and a slight fever. So the fever started on thursday during the night and friday hovering around 101. He was playing quietly all day with his toys and really not complaining of anything all yesterday. I started w the Ferrum Phos and the Kali Mur thurs and friday. Some SA during the day. During the night last night I was giving the cell salts more frequently b/c he woke up hot. His temp around 102 but moaning and groaning. Tried cooling him off w washcloth, giving liquids etc but nothing worked. Normally his temps get very high around 104 but this fever was mild in comparison. Maybe b/c I had been giving him the cell salts most of the day. At around 2:30am I gave in and gave him a half dose of Motrin b/c he could not relax and was miserable . I hate having to use motrin especially for a fever so low but what else could I have done? He also was complaining his ear was hurting. So this morning he woke up fine but then crawled back into bed which is rare. Started complaining about the ear again. I read up to see what I could give him for the ear and it sounded like Kali Sulph may help? I also gave him a dose of the Ferrum Phos w the Kali Sulph. So, as I am writing this he started gagging and vomited. What can I do at this point? Do I continue with the Ferrum Phos or have I been using too much? Any ideas? Need some help. What could I have done in the middle of the night? Now he is acting like he is feeling a little better saying he is hungry. The cough is wet sounding but he isn't coughing often as usual. I've written about this lingering cough numerous times. Everyone at the preschool seems to have it.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> Oh, I want to shake them and say, "Stop whining and DO something! ANY-thing!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you practitioners handle those types????


Actually, my mentor was grousing and complaining more about a patient who was doing too much (homeopathically) on her own and really making things worse - using 30C doses in a cell salts sort of way over a prolonged period of time. So, patient went to mentor for advice - which he offered, including "stop whatever you've done in the past and only take this remedy." Between visits, she'd consult her friends and add in some homeopathic remedies based on those well-meaning but very inexperienced suggestions. All those things she did really made the situation worse and muddied the waters. Mentor felt like he was wasting his time and her money. I think he gently got through to her - finally.

sunny, for (1) I impulsively say calc sulph. for (2) I impulsively say mag phos. and that's if you want cell salts. For the leg, what did you do? I damaged my deep hip muscles (piriformis, obturators) and the only thing that helped was a good bodywork session, Ruta 30C, and lots of careful walking. It took about 3 months (about average for such an injury). For (1), a non cell salts route, I'd go for cranial work of some sort - cranial osteopathy or craniosacral therapy.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> Hello everyone. Hoping someone like PB is around to give some advice. The other day I noticed my DS who is 4.5 was coming down with something again. His breath tends to smell bad when he is getting sick. Then the wet cough was occuring a little more and a slight fever. So the fever started on thursday during the night and friday hovering around 101. He was playing quietly all day with his toys and really not complaining of anything all yesterday. I started w the Ferrum Phos and the Kali Mur thurs and friday. Some SA during the day. During the night last night I was giving the cell salts more frequently b/c he woke up hot. His temp around 102 but moaning and groaning. Tried cooling him off w washcloth, giving liquids etc but nothing worked. Normally his temps get very high around 104 but this fever was mild in comparison. Maybe b/c I had been giving him the cell salts most of the day. At around 2:30am I gave in and gave him a half dose of Motrin b/c he could not relax and was miserable . I hate having to use motrin especially for a fever so low but what else could I have done? He also was complaining his ear was hurting. So this morning he woke up fine but then crawled back into bed which is rare. Started complaining about the ear again. I read up to see what I could give him for the ear and it sounded like Kali Sulph may help? I also gave him a dose of the Ferrum Phos w the Kali Sulph. So, as I am writing this he started gagging and vomited. What can I do at this point? Do I continue with the Ferrum Phos or have I been using too much? Any ideas? Need some help. What could I have done in the middle of the night? Now he is acting like he is feeling a little better saying he is hungry. The cough is wet sounding but he isn't coughing often as usual. I've written about this lingering cough numerous times. Everyone at the preschool seems to have it.


Middle of the night events are scary!

I'm really liking hot baths for fevers. It helps raise the body temperature (which, in a fever, is what the body is trying to do anyway) without requiring so much effort on the part of the body. Remember, the white blood cells and immune system are more efficient at microbe killing at higher body temps. After the bath, splash cold water on hands to draw circulation back from the core to the extremities. Then off to bed.

That your ds is hungry is a good sign that the fever has probably broken - "starve a fever, feed a cold" is really quite true. So perhaps, lay off the ferr phos and focus on drainage - sulphs are great for drainage and I usually end up giving all of them to my ds because the symptoms demand them all. If you think kali sulph is working, keep it up; otherwise try a different sulph.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFour*
> 
> Bumping this, would 2 cal flur and 2 phos per day be sufficient for delayed dentition in 9 month old?


probably and no harm in trying.


----------



## es1967

Thanks Bluets. Unfortunately, DS does not like warm baths. If I even start filling the tub with moderately warm water he says its too hot. He likes to sleep without blankets-luckily we live in the south. So far today DS has been okay-singing and playing but still warm w fever around 102. I'm not sure what to try next since the fever is lingering. He's falling asleep now and i'm hoping the fever subsides. In the past the fever seems to increase with his nap and he wakes up miserable. Hoping this does not happen.


----------



## Panserbjorne

mama, at that point I support with cell salts and use a remedy. often the cell salts can head things off at the pass, or make it tolerable. For what you're describing I'd have gone in with the "big guns" and done a remedy. you could even start with ferrum phos at 30c to see if that shifts things since it can present exactly as you're describing.

there is a time and place for the remedies and if the salts aren't managing his comfort then that's the time and place for me!

How's the little one doing now?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> Thanks Bluets. Unfortunately, DS does not like warm baths. If I even start filling the tub with moderately warm water he says its too hot. He likes to sleep without blankets-luckily we live in the south. So far today DS has been okay-singing and playing but still warm w fever around 102. I'm not sure what to try next since the fever is lingering. He's falling asleep now and i'm hoping the fever subsides. In the past the fever seems to increase with his nap and he wakes up miserable. Hoping this does not happen.


so to give you an idea...in this case in addition to the cell salts and remedy I'd be:

putting something in the ear (for me it's onion juice, but others like garlic oil, mullein, etc.

doing the wet sock treatment-though clearly that might be tough with a kid that doesn't like warm baths (a good modality when looking for his remedy though!)

garlic poultices which can help when the body's trying to mount a response.

maybe fresh garlic in honey.

upping nutrients-vitamin D and A perhaps and sometimes zinc.

bone and veggie broth.

granted, things rarely require all of this! however those are things I'd be thinking about doing. I'd keep with the ferrum phos salt and kali mur if he has the ear pain/pressure. he may also want mag phos or kali phos depending on the nature of the pain so I'd probably just do five phos. (ever notice how often I say that? lol.) When the fever backs down I would probably do a calc and kali sulph combo. Salts work best when you follow the trajectory of the illness which is something you learn as you do it. You're doing great.

I also agree whole heartedly with what Bluets said. Fevers are our friends so their existence is not showing that the remedies aren't working. The disposition of the kid is. They weren't working to keep your guy comfy, which is why I'd go to a remedy. I also am a big feed a cold starve a fever person. When the fever is present the energy is diverted away from the stomach so it makes sense that they aren't hungry and I respect that.

Hope that helps!


----------



## es1967

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> mama, at that point I support with cell salts and use a remedy. often the cell salts can head things off at the pass, or make it tolerable. For what you're describing I'd have gone in with the "big guns" and done a remedy. you could even start with ferrum phos at 30c to see if that shifts things since it can present exactly as you're describing.
> 
> there is a time and place for the remedies and if the salts aren't managing his comfort then that's the time and place for me!
> 
> How's the little one doing now?


Thanks so much for all the info. So a remedy would be something that you would put together based on all his symptoms? Next time I will definitely do that. It seems that most of the fever illness's kind of run the same course with him. Except that this fever was so much lower than past ones which were around 104. Ds is doing fine.

The fever is really not bothering him too much. In the past he has never had a fever for more than 2 days so I am hoping this will be the last night. The ear pain went away this

morning. I did give him extra vitamin D and SA. I was trying to discourage him from eating but my DS loves food. Thanks again, gotta digest all the info.


----------



## Punchy Kaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> so to give you an idea...in this case in addition to the cell salts and remedy I'd be:
> 
> putting something in the ear (for me it's onion juice, but others like garlic oil, mullein, etc.
> 
> doing the wet sock treatment-though clearly that might be tough with a kid that doesn't like warm baths (a good modality when looking for his remedy though!)
> 
> garlic poultices which can help when the body's trying to mount a response.
> 
> maybe fresh garlic in honey.
> 
> upping nutrients-vitamin D and A perhaps and sometimes zinc.
> 
> bone and veggie broth.












Thanks for all your help PB! I feel so much better, like my body is back to its 'kick out the illness' state.

DD and I are at the feed a cold stage-she asked me for soup last night, so I made some yummy vitamin-mineral packed chicken soup and we are downing it. I am craving salty foods right now, should I take nat mur? A more general question about taking cell salts, should I stick with a few main salts for chronic conditions or should I follow what I feel and treat more acutely each day?

practitioners and patients: In my experience as a natural medicine patient I have found it difficult to find practitioners who want to treat the BIG picture. I saw chiropractors for nearly my whole life for the same complaints over and over, I would ask them how I could fix this problem, why must I come in week after week with the same complaint? I finally found a myofacial therapist who solved my problem and I only need to see her every once in awhile. She has also given spoken to me about all manner of health related issues, she has been invaluable to me! I contacted one homeopathic Dr in my area and stated that I wished to find a constitutional remedy, at the time I had no outstanding acute issues and she tried to discourage me from making an appointment. All my life I have been hoping to find a person to make connections and solve my problems, but mostly I get people who look at me like I'm crazy. Wouldn't it be wonderful to go in to a dr and say, I'd like to find out my full potential as a human being with regards to body and mind. Addressing miasms would get one closer to this ideal of full potential. PB, you are a rare breed of practitioner to offer this kind of guidance.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> Thanks so much for all the info. So a remedy would be something that you would put together based on all his symptoms? Next time I will definitely do that. It seems that most of the fever illness's kind of run the same course with him. Except that this fever was so much lower than past ones which were around 104. Ds is doing fine.
> 
> The fever is really not bothering him too much. In the past he has never had a fever for more than 2 days so I am hoping this will be the last night. The ear pain went away this
> 
> morning. I did give him extra vitamin D and SA. I was trying to discourage him from eating but my DS loves food. Thanks again, gotta digest all the info.


I'm glad he's seeming better! and, if he wants food, then I feel it's fine to give it. I just meant it's common with fevers not to want to eat and I think we as parents can freak out and try to push food, when we should listen to the body's signals.

Yes, when you feel you need to for the motrin that can mean that the tools you have aren't quite what the job needs. No carpenter has a box full of hammers. Hammers are great when the job calls for them, but if what you need is a wrench, well....a hammer isn't going to be much help. Salts are beautiful and have so many applications, but there are times when you need a wrench!

You did great with this, the salts potentially changed the way he runs an illness. that's awesome! either way it does seem that you helped him. That is all we ever want to do.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punchy Kaby*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help PB! I feel so much better, like my body is back to its 'kick out the illness' state.
> 
> glad you're feeling better!
> 
> DD and I are at the feed a cold stage-she asked me for soup last night, so I made some yummy vitamin-mineral packed chicken soup and we are downing it. I am craving salty foods right now, should I take nat mur?
> 
> if the picture fits. best case scenario is a "three legged stool." If you have three symptoms standing out that all fit nat mur, then it's a good one to consider. It will be more stable (and applicable) than a stool with one leg! so let's say your nose is running and it's clear and watery, your lip is dry and split and you're craving salt...it's a good time to consider nat mur AND expect that it may help.
> 
> A more general question about taking cell salts, should I stick with a few main salts for chronic conditions or should I follow what I feel and treat more acutely each day?
> 
> different people will answer differently. when people are starting I find it's helpful to deal with what's in front of you until you get a hang of the cause and effect aspect. what calls for a salt and how it responds. then you can go a bit deeper. others may have other perspectives. As I said before though, often you will see threads running through a tapestry and realize that the day to day things are likely part of the big picture. More often than not that comes with time and when it does all kinds of lightbulbs go on.
> 
> practitioners and patients: In my experience as a natural medicine patient I have found it difficult to find practitioners who want to treat the BIG picture. I saw chiropractors for nearly my whole life for the same complaints over and over, I would ask them how I could fix this problem, why must I come in week after week with the same complaint? I finally found a myofacial therapist who solved my problem and I only need to see her every once in awhile. She has also given spoken to me about all manner of health related issues, she has been invaluable to me! I contacted one homeopathic Dr in my area and stated that I wished to find a constitutional remedy, at the time I had no outstanding acute issues and she tried to discourage me from making an appointment. All my life I have been hoping to find a person to make connections and solve my problems, but mostly I get people who look at me like I'm crazy. Wouldn't it be wonderful to go in to a dr and say, I'd like to find out my full potential as a human being with regards to body and mind. Addressing miasms would get one closer to this ideal of full potential. PB, you are a rare breed of practitioner to offer this kind of guidance.


well, thank you. lol. however there are loads of people out there wanting to see people move forward, healthier each day. I was taught something long ago and it's a lesson for which I am most grateful. One of the best practitioners I ever saw was a PT who did CST. His gift to me, besides my daughters life, was the "secret" of healing. What he taught me was that part of healing, no matter what your profession, was seeing the person as whole. Because everyone is. What he taught me without saying a word was that when you see people, really see them and love them as they are you create the space for them to heal. The job of the practitioner is to embrace the potential and in times of doubt reflect it back to the person in front of you. If they can join you in seeing their perfection they are firmly on the path to health. It's a much more spiritual side of the process and likely belongs in the other thread (but oh well.) That's (again) why this description of miasms resonates with me. It's about what's right with your response. We are all whole, we are not broken. We can make mistakes, we can be sick and stressed, but we are whole. All we need to do is access that wholeness and find balance which is really what healing is all about. Anyway, back to salts!


----------



## MyFour

thank you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> probably and no harm in trying.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFour*
> 
> Bumping this, would 2 cal flur and 2 phos per day be sufficient for delayed dentition in 9 month old?


I might give it 4 times a day instead. I'd personally (if it were my kid) do 2 4 times a day. however you can start at your comfort level and do 1 4 times a day. frequency is the more important thing here.


----------



## es1967

Well, tonight DS's fever went up to 105.9 and my thermometer was saying error b/c I think it was beyond the highest reading. I freaked out b/c I thought I had given the Motrin 4 hours earlier but then realized I was giving Tylenol by mistake! My husband bought generic so I got confused. Ended up giving him the motrin b/c at 105.9 DS was shivering and totally out of it. I so want to not use the drugs but what do I do with a fever of 105.9? I'm hoping he gets over this one soon.


----------



## Panserbjorne

for a fever that high and a kid who is out of it I would probably do homeopathic belladonna. I'd use a 200c at that point, but even a 30c should help. but mama...again, you do what you can at the time. if I didn't have that in my house I couldn't do it.  I'd also use hydrotherapy even if they didn't love it. BUT I'm pretty comfortable with things like this and do know what to look for.

the good news is with a temp that high he's killing stuff off. however use common sense and your best judgment. If he gets too lethargic, unresponsive, stops eliminating etc. it's time to call your HCP/doctor.


----------



## ttcintexas

Just wanted to send hugs to the mama of the LO with the 105.9 fever. My DD (6) had a fever of 105 a couple of weeks ago. I know it is scary. I did not use Motrin or Tylenol because she was not miserable. She was sleeping and when she woke, when asked she'd say she was good. She would also drink water each time she woke. My on-call homeopath (she is half the country away) had me give her a dose of Belladonna every half hour for three doses. I am pretty sure I only had 30c and gave her a teaspoon dose from three pellets dissolved in 1/4 to 1/2 cup of water. At some point after this she got up, threw-up and perked up. She was still hot, but I was less worried after that. Next day she was down to 101 and 100.8. I am not sure it this was a flu or what, but feel that letting the fever burn really helped limit the duration. It was pretty scary seeing that high number though. I hope your LO feels better soon.


----------



## es1967

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> for a fever that high and a kid who is out of it I would probably do homeopathic belladonna. I'd use a 200c at that point, but even a 30c should help. but mama...again, you do what you can at the time. if I didn't have that in my house I couldn't do it. I'd also use hydrotherapy even if they didn't love it. BUT I'm pretty comfortable with things like this and do know what to look for.
> 
> the good news is with a temp that high he's killing stuff off. however use common sense and your best judgment. If he gets too lethargic, unresponsive, stops eliminating etc. it's time to call your HCP/doctor.


Thanks I'll add the belladona to my list. It seems that he always gets up to atleast 104. When he was about 2.5 he went up to 106 too. It just scares me too much when he is unresponsive etc.

He's fine now playing and reading with me(had a 4 hr nap this afternoon) Fever down to 100 now.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> Actually, my mentor was grousing and complaining more about a patient who was doing too much (homeopathically) on her own and really making things worse - using 30C doses in a cell salts sort of way over a prolonged period of time. So, patient went to mentor for advice - which he offered, including "stop whatever you've done in the past and only take this remedy." Between visits, she'd consult her friends and add in some homeopathic remedies based on those well-meaning but very inexperienced suggestions. All those things she did really made the situation worse and muddied the waters. Mentor felt like he was wasting his time and her money. I think he gently got through to her - finally.
> 
> --> I guess that is the same in reverse, eh? LOL Not the action, but rather the level of frustration for the practitioner...
> 
> sunny, for (1) I impulsively say calc sulph. for (2) I impulsively say mag phos. and that's if you want cell salts. For the leg, what did you do? I damaged my deep hip muscles (piriformis, obturators) and the only thing that helped was a good bodywork session, Ruta 30C, and lots of careful walking. It took about 3 months (about average for such an injury). For (1), a non cell salts route, I'd go for cranial work of some sort - cranial osteopathy or craniosacral therapy.


Thanks! I am curious about how you are using the term "impulsively". I am guessing it means you did not reference any books or other written sources. Is it based on past experiences or cumulative studying or divine communication or something else?

I am not sure what I "did to my leg" recently. Sigh. I injured my right ankle as a young child (age 6) and was on crutches for weeks (no cast, though). I was playing "balance beam tag" with other children and the steel beam we were running across tipped over and we all fell off. The beam rolled on top of a few of us. One kid broke his ankle, I sprained mine, and someone else had something less severe while the rest were fine.

Then, as a young adult, I injured the same ankle again on a stairmaster. Didn't really DO anything, but OUCH!!!! I ended up in physical therapy for two rounds, which didn't really help much. What helped was taking a ballet class in college a year or two later. I was pain-free for years after that semester-long beginning ballet class.

At some point after having my DD, I injured it again doing nothing out of the ordinary. It has intermittently caused varying degrees of pain ever since. The pain travels around the whole leg. Plus, I have tweaked that knee randomly. Both of my hips slip around a bit in the sockets. The right more often than the left. Yoga always helps with that.

Chiropractors and massage therapists and other healers have said it stems from my sacrum and, consequently, the piriformis muscle and some tendons are out of whack. I had an awesome bodywork session a couple months ago where I was able to release whatever I had been holding so tightly in the sacral area. It was such a small, subtle physical release, but it had a seriously massive effect. I actually walked differently after that with zero pain or tweaks.

It was only recently that my right leg started aching again. Walking is okay and I do it often (2-3 miles a day in short chunks is very typical; last six weeks or so has been quite a bit more several times a week). I just slow my pace down if there is discomfort. The aching occurs when I am sitting or stretched out. Like now. I am in the recliner with my legs stretched out and I'm reclined a little less than 45 degrees. Our kitty is curled up asleep next to my right knee. My hips feel fine, but my right knee and ankle are ACHING.

I haven't done craniosacral work since I was pregnant or shortly thereafter. At least not where a therapist specifically said she was doing that. I worked in a holistic health practitioner's office as the office manager and had all sorts of exciting work (benefits package was one free session per month and a discount on subsequent services and I received free sessions when someone wanted to practice). I sometimes recall the words used to describe the work, but rarely do I recall the actual work. It was a very exciting time in my life with lots of changes.

More recently (last Oct/Nov), I had a series of manual lymph drainage sessions while do a Fall cleanse. That work partially unblocked something in my leg (and elsewhere in my body) and I learned the path the pain travels is similar to the flow of lymph.

All that to say, I wouldn't be surprised if my congestion issues (also very long-term) and my leg issues are of similar origin. Actually, nothing about the body surprises me anymore, but I am deeply fascinated by it all!


----------



## MyFour

thank you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I might give it 4 times a day instead. I'd personally (if it were my kid) do 2 4 times a day. however you can start at your comfort level and do 1 4 times a day. frequency is the more important thing here.


----------



## Koalamom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I might give it 4 times a day instead. I'd personally (if it were my kid) do 2 4 times a day. however you can start at your comfort level and do 1 4 times a day. frequency is the more important thing here.


I guess I needed to read this too. My ds is 20 months and just got his 8th tooth. I give him a bunch of salts only at night and I just don't seem to have the time to give it to him more frequently. Whew, 4 times per day. How do you guys do it?
(no cavities though







)


----------



## Panserbjorne

I don't give it four times a day. I put it in their thermos so they're getting continuous dosing.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

My DD (age 9) came down with a cold late yesterday. She dosed herself several times last night and this morning. Then put more in her water bottle for school. She doesn't care for cell salts in water, but she knows she cannot take them at school any other way. She sucked down a lot of water today for a rainy, chilly day. She said she found herself mindlessly sipping her water bottle all day. I bet I know why.









I finally got DH to take cell salts on his own this weekend. He'll take them if I hand them to him and tell him all about them (what, why, etc). This time, though, I wasn't going to be home most of the day and he was feeling mildly ill (dizzy and something else I don't recall right now). DD & I looked up his symptoms (she looked in one book while I looked in the other). Both books matched, so I handed him the two cell salts indicated and told him frequency matters more than quantity. Take them OFTEN. He did well for him (about 4-5 times on Saturday and 3-4 times on Sunday) and looked better when we returned than when we had left. I'll try water dosing next.


----------



## MyFour

Why does frequency matter more than dosage?


----------



## Panserbjorne

It's similar to homeopathy or flower essences in that way. giving more quantity doesn't make as much of an impact as repeating the information. Kinda like if you scream a direction at your partner vs. gently reminding them several times. One's likely to have a better outcome. lol.

the cell salts aren't really nutrients in and of themselves. they are more messengers. they're reminding the body to seek out the nutrients. reminding it once a day isn't going to be as effective as reminding it several times.

I also used the analogy of vitamin C. if you're sick and need 5000mg, you will feel better taking 1000mg 5 times a day than 5000mg in one shot. repeating the information and giving the body the tools over and over again.


----------



## MyFour

Very interesting. Thanks for the info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> It's similar to homeopathy or flower essences in that way. giving more quantity doesn't make as much of an impact as repeating the information. Kinda like if you scream a direction at your partner vs. gently reminding them several times. One's likely to have a better outcome. lol.
> 
> the cell salts aren't really nutrients in and of themselves. they are more messengers. they're reminding the body to seek out the nutrients. reminding it once a day isn't going to be as effective as reminding it several times.
> 
> I also used the analogy of vitamin C. if you're sick and need 5000mg, you will feel better taking 1000mg 5 times a day than 5000mg in one shot. repeating the information and giving the body the tools over and over again.


----------



## Koalamom

I find it tough to get a child to drink all the salts throughout the day in water as this is a 20 month I am dealing with. If I am running around to get my kid to drink the water that they probably wont finish, I might as well give them the salts directly.

I have to trust that I am doing the best I can as my dd's cavities healed with just one pellet of calc phos everyday when she was young. I had no idea of the frequency or amount at the time and it still worked. They are getting way more now. Not sure if it is increase/adding cell salts or the new paleo diet, but my sons bottom teeth and pallet are widening amazingly.


----------



## MyFour

Wow, great results, very encouraging. I hope my children's cavities heal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1*
> 
> I find it tough to get a child to drink all the salts throughout the day in water as this is a 20 month I am dealing with. If I am running around to get my kid to drink the water that they probably wont finish, I might as well give them the salts directly.
> 
> I have to trust that I am doing the best I can as my dd's cavities healed with just one pellet of calc phos everyday when she was young. I had no idea of the frequency or amount at the time and it still worked. They are getting way more now. Not sure if it is increase/adding cell salts or the new paleo diet, but my sons bottom teeth and pallet are widening amazingly.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1*
> 
> I find it tough to get a child to drink all the salts throughout the day in water as this is a 20 month I am dealing with. If I am running around to get my kid to drink the water that they probably wont finish, I might as well give them the salts directly.
> 
> I have to trust that I am doing the best I can as my dd's cavities healed with just one pellet of calc phos everyday when she was young. I had no idea of the frequency or amount at the time and it still worked. They are getting way more now. Not sure if it is increase/adding cell salts or the new paleo diet, but my sons bottom teeth and pallet are widening amazingly.


we all do what we can, and something is better than nothing always. if you can remember to give them directly then it's perfectly fine!


----------



## ttcintexas

While on the conversation of teeth, I wanted to ask a couple of questions. I am still trying to wade my way through all this. I feel like my children and I have several things going on that would find direct benefit from cell salts, but the teeth issue seems to be the one I have focused on to start with. I bought Calc Flour and Calc Phos and have been giving them to both kids daily for ~ a week. I have given myself some a little less frequently. I have been giving the kids Bioplasma as well. I want to make sure that this is what I should be giving.

DD--One cavity recently filled, got first tooth at 8 months, has her first loose teeth at 6 years, grinds her teeth so I am worried about the enamel (figuring there is something else I should be giving for teeth grinding-mag phos?)

DS--Only has ever had one cleaning and all was good, also got first tooth at 8 months, has never drank milk and had a period of no dairy/low calcium

Me--MANY cavities filled over the years, one root canal, clench my teeth which has caused afractions/lesions in my teeth and worn enamel, teeth used to be very tight and hard to floss and now have a lot of space between them

So, are Calc Flour and Calc Phos likely to be helpful to us? Should my DD and I add something else (Mag Phos) for teeth clenching/TMJ stuff?

I am trying to wrap my head around all the symptoms and possible use of cell salts. Is it best to take a salt for each symptom? Or just take Bioplasma?

Thanks.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttcintexas*
> 
> So, are Calc Flour and Calc Phos likely to be helpful to us?
> 
> I am trying to wrap my head around all the symptoms and possible use of cell salts. Is it best to take a salt for each symptom? Or just take Bioplasma?
> 
> Thanks.


right now this is a great start. sometimes clenching is mag phos, sometimes kali phos and sometimes nat phos. Actually-calc fluor can have it too. So I'd say you can start with calc fl. and calc p. and observe. If the clenching doesn't stop you can add in the salt that makes sense. you could *also* give bioplasma, but I'm not a fan of the "just take bioplasma" approach. You'll see benefits, but not nearly so much as if you use them as a system of medicine. I don't think it's *wrong* to start with just bioplasma though. It's the gateway for most.

for the clenching structural work can also be extremely helpful alongside the salts. Bodywork and energy medicine both work better together IMO. Just another thought!


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> Thanks! I am curious about how you are using the term "impulsively". I am guessing it means you did not reference any books or other written sources. Is it based on past experiences or cumulative studying or divine communication or something else?
> 
> I certainly wouldn't call it "divine". It does mean that I didn't look at books or websites. It does have a teeny bit of experience behind it - the kind along the lines of "Oh, I think I read that used before" mixed with "this worked for me before" .
> 
> I am not sure what I "did to my leg" recently. Sigh. I injured my right ankle as a young child (age 6) and was on crutches for weeks (no cast, though). I was playing "balance beam tag" with other children and the steel beam we were running across tipped over and we all fell off. The beam rolled on top of a few of us. One kid broke his ankle, I sprained mine, and someone else had something less severe while the rest were fine.
> 
> Then, as a young adult, I injured the same ankle again on a stairmaster. Didn't really DO anything, but OUCH!!!! I ended up in physical therapy for two rounds, which didn't really help much. What helped was taking a ballet class in college a year or two later. I was pain-free for years after that semester-long beginning ballet class.
> 
> At some point after having my DD, I injured it again doing nothing out of the ordinary. It has intermittently caused varying degrees of pain ever since. The pain travels around the whole leg. Plus, I have tweaked that knee randomly. Both of my hips slip around a bit in the sockets. The right more often than the left. Yoga always helps with that.
> 
> Chiropractors and massage therapists and other healers have said it stems from my sacrum and, consequently, the piriformis muscle and some tendons are out of whack. I had an awesome bodywork session a couple months ago where I was able to release whatever I had been holding so tightly in the sacral area. It was such a small, subtle physical release, but it had a seriously massive effect. I actually walked differently after that with zero pain or tweaks.
> 
> Ah! the pelvis! yes, a lot of troubles arise from a malpositioned pelvis.
> 
> It was only recently that my right leg started aching again. Walking is okay and I do it often (2-3 miles a day in short chunks is very typical; last six weeks or so has been quite a bit more several times a week). I just slow my pace down if there is discomfort. The aching occurs when I am sitting or stretched out. Like now. I am in the recliner with my legs stretched out and I'm reclined a little less than 45 degrees. Our kitty is curled up asleep next to my right knee. My hips feel fine, but my right knee and ankle are ACHING.
> 
> I haven't done craniosacral work since I was pregnant or shortly thereafter. At least not where a therapist specifically said she was doing that. I worked in a holistic health practitioner's office as the office manager and had all sorts of exciting work (benefits package was one free session per month and a discount on subsequent services and I received free sessions when someone wanted to practice). I sometimes recall the words used to describe the work, but rarely do I recall the actual work. It was a very exciting time in my life with lots of changes.
> 
> More recently (last Oct/Nov), I had a series of manual lymph drainage sessions while do a Fall cleanse. That work partially unblocked something in my leg (and elsewhere in my body) and I learned the path the pain travels is similar to the flow of lymph.
> 
> All that to say, I wouldn't be surprised if my congestion issues (also very long-term) and my leg issues are of similar origin. Actually, nothing about the body surprises me anymore, but I am deeply fascinated by it all!


pehraps we need a separate thread?  if you want to start one, let me know where it is!

but for cell salts, i use calc phos, silica and calc fluor for deep pain/discomfort more on an as-needed acute fashion. mag phos when i know that it is definitely muscle (for me the source tends to be structural-bone problems)


----------



## bluets

ds was miserable on saturday because of a cold that snuck up on him. i gave him liberal access to bioplasma and slippery elm throat lozenges all day and then again on sunday. he chomped the bioplasma one at a time pretty much all day both days. really, saturday with cats-and-dogs rain was unbearable, with grumpy whiny child and cabin fevered mama and disappeared dh.

i'm still picking bioplasma pellets out of the couch from the 2-3 times he spilled his little egg cup of them.

loaded his water bottle up yesterday for school with ascorbate and bioplasma and he's really almost done. just a few sniffles now and he slept really well last night - without snoring!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

My DD was completely out of control yesterday afternoon/evening! She has a minor cold and has been self-dosing cell salts (bio, ferr phos, and kali mur), which are working well on the cold symptoms. The behavior was off the charts wild, though!!!!!! Non-stop chatter; in-my-face demanding all sorts of random things; completely bouncing off the walls to the point I actually thought of duct tape!!! I tried holding her (worked for like a second) and giving her my undivided attention (semi-worked, only thing that got me through until DH got home) and sending her off to do her homework and other tasks on her own (worked in the sense she wasn't physically in my face demanding random things, but she simply could not focus for more than 10 minutes at a time).

I was also feeling quite tired and at the very, very beginning of a cold. I wasn't sure if it was truly her or my own lowered tolerance. When DH got home, he confirmed it was her. (LOL) I read through the biochemic book and got her some kali phos stat! WOW!!!!!!!!! What a HUGE difference and really FAST! Two small doses (1-2 pellets each) about 15 minutes apart did the trick. She suddenly could lay down next to me and cuddle without fidgeting and jumping up every five seconds and she could focus on getting ready for bed and she fell asleep within 10 minutes. Best of all, she stopped with the harsh demands. Gotta remember kali phos for sure!!!!!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> pehraps we need a separate thread?  if you want to start one, let me know where it is!
> 
> but for cell salts, i use calc phos, silica and calc fluor for deep pain/discomfort more on an as-needed acute fashion. mag phos when i know that it is definitely muscle (for me the source tends to be structural-bone problems)


Thanks! I have one in H&H on congestion already...

I'll copy and paste my leg issues to that thread, too.


----------



## Mittsy

Anyone have experience with giving cell salts to a child with spd, and hfa/as? Very much a newbie to all of this!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mittsy*
> 
> Anyone have experience with giving cell salts to a child with spd, and hfa/as? Very much a newbie to all of this!


yup. most of the kids I work with are on the spectrum. and just about everyone I work with is on salts. it's a great modality for them because they taste great, they're easy to take (don't have to swallow anything) and they can always just be put in water.


----------



## ttcintexas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> right now this is a great start. sometimes clenching is mag phos, sometimes kali phos and sometimes nat phos. Actually-calc fluor can have it too. So I'd say you can start with calc fl. and calc p. and observe. If the clenching doesn't stop you can add in the salt that makes sense. you could *also* give bioplasma, but I'm not a fan of the "just take bioplasma" approach. You'll see benefits, but not nearly so much as if you use them as a system of medicine. I don't think it's *wrong* to start with just bioplasma though. It's the gateway for most.
> 
> for the clenching structural work can also be extremely helpful alongside the salts. Bodywork and energy medicine both work better together IMO. Just another thought!


Thanks PB. I was thinking about trying to meet with cranio sacral person. I have done chiro and PT (manual, lots of myofacial stuff). The PT provided the most benefit, but unfortunately is now unavailable for appointments. I have a lot of structural and facial stuff going on, and I'm sure it would benefit me do more work soon. Thanks.


----------



## Mittsy

Panserbjorne: Thank you! Where can I get these, and what is a good brand? Also, how much should I start out giving my dd?


----------



## aweynsayl

ohhh, i almost dont want to go back to this, but.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> ...working to clear something to enable better healing i get. (although now i'm re-questioning myself on that.... "blockage" vs. totally new layer?
> 
> I'm just going to answer as me. there is no layer in this instance. let's say there are maintaining causes-things that need to be dealt with for a remedy to work-and they can sometimes (not always) be addressed with energy medicine.
> 
> ok, now i'm really confused, because you had said above that it could be called a layer. maybe-- gosh, where did the dang term "layer" come from in the first place. that was my word, yes? from what i'd read? let's try this instead--- *what would you define as a layer?* would you even use that term (and i mean, you personally)... or can we just say it's a bad term, and there is not (in your pov), any such thing.
> 
> (if it helps, i'm fairly sure it came from what i'd read that was saying that you literally had to peel away "layers" of "false" miasms in order to get to the "true" miasm.... which you have said is not what you believe, and i'm dancing with joy to be in the same boat on that one. the other way makes my head spin. lol)
> 
> is my blockage/layer-that-needs-clearing likely to be something that makes sense-- given, shall we say, my miasm ....
> 
> while there are themes there are no "brown" issues so to speak. you can have a history of assault in any color but the response would likely be different. same with symptoms. you can't ascribe a pathology to a miasm across the board. we can get into this later if you like.
> 
> it's going to be something that makes sense. (using FEs for a sec.... ....
> 
> that works, yes. the tough part is that homeopathy is a totally different animal all together.
> 
> hmmm.... this intrigues me. so, in FEs, it would make sense that something keeping my "constitutional" from working would be something that makes sense within it, BUT in homeopathics, it might be something totally unrelated. is that fair to say, or is it pushing things too far? we dont have to get so so detailed. it was just a thought that popped into my head, that if one had hit on what seemed like one's "constitutional" but it wasnt working, one would be best served by looking at one's own ... well, "constitution" (or general character) to find what those things might be..... i have nothing invested in this being true, btw. except that it did resonate with what i've been reading of dr bach......
> 
> i may be opening a whole can of worms with this question, but.... "same with symptoms"... are you indicating that people from different miasms who all have x illness might have different symptoms?
> 
> ...i would sort of assume the general gist would be to find ones path to health and wellbeing. in one case, by finding the "one" treatment that should build the overall strength of the person, in the other, by simply clearing away the acutes as they present.................????
> 
> okay-not to be argumentative and I do know what you're saying here, but I don't believe there is ONE treatment that builds the overall strength of the person. ...
> 
> clarifying this, because i was not stating some opinion of mine, but answering your question about what each of the two approaches was trying to do-- the one which aimed to find a constitutional, and the one which aimed only to treat acutely. the "one" in this case, then, referring to finding the constitutional remedy. sorry for the confusion.
> 
> *<<adding the other bit to simplify, also changing colors so i dont go insane.....>>>*
> 
> i think my issue would be with someone who would never want to go there, but just happily keep treating things as they present acutely.
> I do know what you are saying.... .... Not all believe that there IS a core to look for. BUT they still help people and allow them to heal with no side effects, stronger for what they've been through. *So even treating acutes you kind of are building people up. * I know what you're saying, but I don't agree and I'm trying to get you to agree with me either. Just offering my perspective.
> 
> that's totally fair, and an excellent point.... it's a different modality so a comparison doesnt really work. it was a sassy one to begin with, and to be totally honest, i may be dealing with some repressed frustration at some previous "treatments" i have been on the receiving end of....
> 
> I have plenty of people I see that want practical homeopathy. ...... Plenty of practitioners would say that I shouldn't work with them if they're not willing to start that way. I figure if I can help with dandruff, bronchitis, acne etc. then they're going to be far more likely to consider deeper work because even though there's a ton of people that say homeopathy doesn't work, they've experienced that it did. .....*Sometimes it's not that the homeopath isn't offering, it's that the patient doesn't choose that particular journey. *
> 
> yeah, i've caught on there's a bit of a divide there. it's rather fascinating to me... both ways. i have to LOL at the last bit, because i am still so used to my old homeopath, who would not believe in the patient having her own journey. but i think that's a beautiful idea.
> 
> it's, all and all, enlightening for me. i get that there are a whole load of different approaches, and it's nice to have a ...softer, more real sense of it, than some of the .... extreme stuff that's out there in the crazy world of cyberspace. lol.


and, since this is the CELL SALTS thread, and i've totally run away with it in a different direction, i now hand it back over by saying-- the above post is brought to you by the power of silica cell salt (and centaury, of course), because before taking those, i would have never attempted this conversation in the first place..........


----------



## Panserbjorne

we're going technicolor.

...working to clear something to enable better healing i get. (although now i'm re-questioning myself on that.... "blockage" vs. totally new layer?

I'm just going to answer as me. there is no layer in this instance. let's say there are maintaining causes-things that need to be dealt with for a remedy to work-and they can sometimes (not always) be addressed with energy medicine.

ok, now i'm really confused, because you had said above that it could be called a layer. maybe-- gosh, where did the dang term "layer" come from in the first place. that was my word, yes? from what i'd read? let's try this instead--- *what would you define as a layer?* would you even use that term (and i mean, you personally)... or can we just say it's a bad term, and there is not (in your pov), any such thing.

(if it helps, i'm fairly sure it came from what i'd read that was saying that you literally had to peel away "layers" of "false" miasms in order to get to the "true" miasm.... which you have said is not what you believe, and i'm dancing with joy to be in the same boat on that one. the other way makes my head spin. lol)

okay, so let's define a layer as something that is presenting. some would tell you that there are layers of miasms, others would say there are just plain old layers of stuff-there is a type of homeopathy known as sequential homeopathy which works in layers. So yes, it's a definite idea in homeopathy. And when I said there are no layers in this instance I was responding to the specific question you were asking. I don't think in layers, I think in maintaining causes because that's my perspective. if you don't believe the constitutional can change then there's no real need for layers. If you don't believe that but feel that the constitutional can't be "seen" until you remove presenting pieces then you're looking for layers. IF you believe that the constitutional is a coping mechanism or how you manage stress then there's no layers. There's just your response which doesn't really change. It can intensify, it can progress, but it's your response. So for me, there are no layers. Maintaining causes are different. They're what gets in the way of the remedy working. Those clearly should be removed and that can be low functioning organs, neurological damage, environmental toxicity, food allergies to name a few. Different. If you use those symptoms to find a remedy you may be chasing your tail. So yes I used the term layer, because if you're reading you're seeing it. But I don't think of things that way. ESPECIALLY not for miasms. SO for what you're asking, a blockage is an obstacle to cure or a maintaining cause. A layer is a picture that's presenting that has been acquired-anyone with a better way of explaining this please jump in!

is my blockage/layer-that-needs-clearing likely to be something that makes sense-- given, shall we say, my miasm ....

yes because there are themes.

while there are themes there are no "brown" issues so to speak. you can have a history of assault in any color but the response would likely be different. same with symptoms. you can't ascribe a pathology to a miasm across the board. we can get into this later if you like.

it's going to be something that makes sense. (using FEs for a sec.... ....

that works, yes. the tough part is that homeopathy is a totally different animal all together.

hmmm.... this intrigues me. so, in FEs, it would make sense that something keeping my "constitutional" from working would be something that makes sense within it, BUT in homeopathics, it might be something totally unrelated. is that fair to say, or is it pushing things too far? we dont have to get so so detailed. it was just a thought that popped into my head, that if one had hit on what seemed like one's "constitutional" but it wasnt working, one would be best served by looking at one's own ... well, "constitution" (or general character) to find what those things might be..... i have nothing invested in this being true, btw. except that it did resonate with what i've been reading of dr bach......

yes and no. it's possible and believed by most to be true that it will present in the picture of the remedy. there are remedies that have issues that go along with them as a "yeah, it makes sense because x remedy often has adrenal issues" or "problems detoxifying" or something similar. HOWEVER from a medical perspective there can be damage to an individual that has very little to do with the constitution. If you gave someone heavy drugs that damaged the liver or they got an acute virus that shut down the kidneys or they had a traumatic event that altered their physiology that doesn't need to be reflected in the remedy. It could be they need some kidney drainage and then their picture is clear again. If someone has chronic issues with their kidneys and no instigating factors in their history then it's more likely part of their constitution. It's very complex and the history is very important here. Flowers look at things very differently. There's also the issue, as I mentioned of speed. The constitutional may well address the kidneys in a year, or five. Do you want to wait that long if the person is there with kidney complaints? I don't know if I'm answering you or not.

i may be opening a whole can of worms with this question, but.... "same with symptoms"... are you indicating that people from different miasms who all have x illness might have different symptoms?

yes, and you can have cancer but not be in the cancer miasm. Or have tuberculosis but not be tubercular. so the illness can't be classified to the miasm even if it seems to fit. it may well express differently based on the dominant miasm.

...i would sort of assume the general gist would be to find ones path to health and wellbeing. in one case, by finding the "one" treatment that should build the overall strength of the person, in the other, by simply clearing away the acutes as they present.................????

okay-not to be argumentative and I do know what you're saying here, but I don't believe there is ONE treatment that builds the overall strength of the person. ...

clarifying this, because i was not stating some opinion of mine, but answering your question about what each of the two approaches was trying to do-- the one which aimed to find a constitutional, and the one which aimed only to treat acutely. the "one" in this case, then, referring to finding the constitutional remedy. sorry for the confusion.

no confusion...I just always want to make sure I'm not coming across as having rigid rules, because I don't. I never think there's ONE answer to any problem and I get really irritated when different modalities claim that they can heal things in a vacuum.

*<<adding the other bit to simplify, also changing colors so i dont go insane.....>>>*

i think my issue would be with someone who would never want to go there, but just happily keep treating things as they present acutely. 
I do know what you are saying.... .... Not all believe that there IS a core to look for. BUT they still help people and allow them to heal with no side effects, stronger for what they've been through. *So even treating acutes you kind of are building people up. * I know what you're saying, but I don't agree and I'm trying to get you to agree with me either. Just offering my perspective.

that's totally fair, and an excellent point.... it's a different modality so a comparison doesnt really work. it was a sassy one to begin with, and to be totally honest, i may be dealing with some repressed frustration at some previous "treatments" i have been on the receiving end of....

I have plenty of people I see that want practical homeopathy. ...... Plenty of practitioners would say that I shouldn't work with them if they're not willing to start that way. I figure if I can help with dandruff, bronchitis, acne etc. then they're going to be far more likely to consider deeper work because even though there's a ton of people that say homeopathy doesn't work, they've experienced that it did. .....*Sometimes it's not that the homeopath isn't offering, it's that the patient doesn't choose that particular journey. *

yeah, i've caught on there's a bit of a divide there. it's rather fascinating to me... both ways. i have to LOL at the last bit, because i am still so used to my old homeopath, who would not believe in the patient having her own journey. but i think that's a beautiful idea.

it's, all and all, enlightening for me. i get that there are a whole load of different approaches, and it's nice to have a ...softer, more real sense of it, than some of the .... extreme stuff that's out there in the crazy world of cyberspace. lol.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mittsy*
> 
> Panserbjorne: Thank you! Where can I get these, and what is a good brand? Also, how much should I start out giving my dd?


1800homeopathy.com is a good source. how much you give depends on the case. how old the child, the intensity of the symptoms etc.


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> we're going technicolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... if you don't believe the constitutional can change then there's no real need for layers. If you don't believe that but feel that the constitutional can't be "seen" until you remove presenting pieces then you're looking for layers.
> 
> .... SO for what you're asking, a blockage is an obstacle to cure or a maintaining cause. A layer is a picture that's presenting that has been acquired-
> 
> THAT makes so much sense. thank you.
> 
> it's possible and believed by most to be true that it will present in the picture of the remedy. ...
> 
> HOWEVER from a medical perspective there can be damage to an individual that has very little to do with the constitution.
> 
> ... If someone has chronic issues with their kidneys and no instigating factors in their history then it's more likely part of their constitution.
> 
> yes. that helps a ton. thank you!
> 
> yes, and you can have cancer but not be in the cancer miasm. Or have tuberculosis but not be tubercular.
> 
> right, of course.
> 
> so the illness can't be classified to the miasm even if it seems to fit.
> 
> ok, so that makes *some* sense, lol... "cancer" the illness isnt a "brown" illness. thank goodness for those color-based terms.... ;-)
> 
> it may well express differently based on the dominant miasm.
> 
> this is fascinating to me, but again makes me feel that knowing the miasm would be so helpful in treating someone, especially with a serious issue...... of course, that would only work if one believed in them...... ;-)
> 
> no confusion...I just always want to make sure I'm not coming across as having rigid rules, because I don't. I never think there's ONE answer to any problem and I get really irritated when different modalities claim that they can heal things in a vacuum.
> 
> fair enough. i never thought that. and i should be more careful in my word choice. if i'd said "constitutional" it would have been better.
> 
> i have to lol at healing things in vacuums. love it.


----------



## Panserbjorne

oh my god, you so remind me of my brother. what a trip!

yes, and you can have cancer but not be in the cancer miasm. Or have tuberculosis but not be tubercular.

right, of course.

so the illness can't be classified to the miasm even if it seems to fit.

ok, so that makes *some* sense, lol... "cancer" the illness isnt a "brown" illness. thank goodness for those color-based terms.... ;-)

****yes, that's a big reason for them! But it goes beyond that, of course. plenty of people would say, oh skin cancer or eczema is a psoric issue....but that's not technically true. while the action of psora is to throw things out and any skin affliction is classically associated with psora, that outward direction is present in 4 color groups. So clearly while it's a manifestation of outward energy, it does not mean that you're yellow. so if you have eczema and you're yellow, it may be a sulphur or graphites eczema. If you're green (yellow and blue) then it might be a phosphorous or hepar sulph eczema. If orange, (yellow and red) then perhaps it's a nux eczema. or if you're brown it might be an arsenicum or arg nit eczema....they will all have differences. They may come up in the top 10 if you repertorize it but if you know the person is orange, then you're not going to give them sulphur to deal with the picture. It may help, but it's not likely to be what fixes everything. the remedy will have to match the energy to have the deepest impact.

it may well express differently based on the dominant miasm.

this is fascinating to me, but again makes me feel that knowing the miasm would be so helpful in treating someone, especially with a serious issue...... of course, that would only work if one believed in them...... ;-)

*****it's quite helpful. once you see their patterns the remedy pool narrows considerably. using cancer because it's so universal, you can have cancer and be any one of the color groups. each color group may have different symptoms for the same type of cancer though. Or asthma, or bowel issues etc.

no confusion...I just always want to make sure I'm not coming across as having rigid rules, because I don't. I never think there's ONE answer to any problem and I get really irritated when different modalities claim that they can heal things in a vacuum.

fair enough. i never thought that. and i should be more careful in my word choice. if i'd said "constitutional" it would have been better.

i have to lol at healing things in vacuums. love it.

*****I know you didn't, I just didn't want to go down that road. I hear it all the time and I don't like it. that's my mini rant for the day.


----------



## aweynsayl

awesome. great info! i really feel like i'm grasping things on a much better level. the layers thing is really what got to me. i do just have one tiny little thing that was bugging me while i made dinner. (yes, i'm a dork, lol). you'd said this: " But often, you may need to do some work before the constitutional can work to the best of it's ability and that you could call a layer." but then you said that you wouldnt really call that a "layer".... just to make sure-- YOU personally would not call this work that needs to be done a "layer" BUT there are some (many?) homeopaths who DO/would call it a layer. yes? i liked what you said before-- "some would tell you that there are layers of miasms, others would say there are just plain old layers of stuff-there is a type of homeopathy known as sequential homeopathy which works in layers. So yes, it's a definite idea in homeopathy." which is really what i was trying to unravel before. so, thank you! and i'll try and read more before i start asking questions on too-little coffee. ;-)

so... is your brother a brown, too?


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I never think there's ONE answer to any problem and I get really irritated when different modalities claim that they can heal things in a vacuum.


yeah that.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> you'd said this: " But often, you may need to do some work before the constitutional can work to the best of it's ability and that you could call a layer." but then you said that you wouldnt really call that a "layer".... just to make sure-- YOU personally would not call this work that needs to be done a "layer" BUT there are some (many?) homeopaths who DO/would call it a layer. yes?
> 
> correct. as I said it was getting hard to answer more universally when those answers are at odds with my personal perspective. I'm *trying* to be clear that my perspective is just that and that there are many sides to this story. I don't want anyone to think I'm answer on behalf of homeopaths everywhere. As if it were possible. LOL. So yes. You *could* call that a layer, but I do not.
> 
> so... is your brother a brown, too?


no, he is most definitely blue. However he has the same inquisitive without being argumentative way of discussing things. He's also very resigned in his exploration (a blue thing...but brown has blue in it!) it's the way you're asking and the "fair enough." that closes things that reminds me so much of him. when others get all fired up and then argumentative...you'll watch him start to get fired up, then something makes sense, and he's able to let go of the extraneous stuff and accept. It's refreshing.


----------



## aweynsayl

ahhh. well, interestingly, that would have been a whole lot harder for me, before the silica/centaury. "in the face of those who are angry," remember? ah-ha! IT WORKS.  lol. it is interesting, though, because it's coming SO naturally. and resolves huge issues i've had my whole life. i dont have to "try." it's just there. absolutely amazing.


----------



## Mittsy

Panserbjorne: Thanks for the website! I'm really thinking of getting the Bioplasma Cell Salt, and start giving that to all of us. Should I get the 6x, 12x, or 30x? My dd's issues aren't severe, but definitely annoying and bothersome. And, is it ok to let my kids chew the little tablets, or should I really be dissolving them in something? Thanks!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

The tablets dissolve really fast, so you don't actually chew them. Most dissolve before you COULD chew them. LOL

Putting them in water makes frequent dosing easier.

Instead of 2-4 tablets four times a day, you put them all in a water bottle at the beginning of the day and sip throughout the day.


----------



## Mittsy

sunnysandiegan: Thanks! My kids aren't big water drinkers, could I dissolve the tablets in milk or a fruit smoothie/juice?


----------



## Panserbjorne

in that case I'd just give them directly.


----------



## aweynsayl

ds isnt a big water drinker either... unless it has cell salts and FEs in it-- then he cant get enough!


----------



## lachingona1

Would cell salts work for tinnitus that has been going on for years? I am pretty new to cell salts but have ordered all them, they seem amazing


----------



## speedmum

Can anyone please explain how I can help this:

I often get migraine headaches or it seems like that is what they are...It starts with giving me the feeling that I need to eat esp. sugar or just food, even though I have already eaten.

Then it escalates even if I eat, and then finally I go to bed and wake up still with a headache and then finally I have loose stools and I throw up. Its happening more often than not since August last year.

I also start shivering before I throw up. But the stools and throwing up both go hand and in hand. My gut says that my body is heating up which is why its happening.

Has anyone experienced this or anything like?

I had another episode today.

On a different front,

I had asked my parents who were traveling in the US to bring me bioplasma, I started them for my 2.5 yr old daughter and she didn't seem any different, she was very more melodramatic than usual on the two days that she had them -- I followed the dose on the bottle. Do they work right away? Is her behavior a flag, should I continue? The reason I am starting these for her is to give her general strength overall, she is a very small eater and a picky one at that, so a sort of "insurance".

I'd appreciate any thoughts, advice.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## es1967

Well, finally after 6 days of fever my 4 yr old DS's fever went away. I have to get better prepared to handle the high fevers for next time. Today he has been acting very odd. Very moody and whining most of the day. This is not like him. I figure it must be due to the illness. Then all of a sudden he has been urinating alot. I don't know why. Anything I can do to help with this?


----------



## ttcintexas

PB--or anyone else with input--Wondering how long we observe before adding another salt. I am specifically interested at this moment in my daughter's nighttime teeth grinding. We have been doing the calc flour and calc phos for a week + (was doing well on at least 3 x a day, but in the last day or two have been missing a dose). Would that be long enough to notice change? I have stopped the Bioplasma, as I intuitively agree w/ PB on the not "just take Bioplasma" approach. I could see getting benefits, but on the deeper level one could get from figuring out the specific salt/salts really needed. Anyway, I was thinking of trying Mag Phos next if we don't see a benefit. Thanks. Below is PB's response first, then my original question.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> right now this is a great start. sometimes clenching is mag phos, sometimes kali phos and sometimes nat phos. Actually-calc fluor can have it too. So I'd say you can start with calc fl. and calc p. and observe. If the clenching doesn't stop you can add in the salt that makes sense. you could *also* give bioplasma, but I'm not a fan of the "just take bioplasma" approach. You'll see benefits, but not nearly so much as if you use them as a system of medicine. I don't think it's *wrong* to start with just bioplasma though. It's the gateway for most.
> 
> for the clenching structural work can also be extremely helpful alongside the salts. Bodywork and energy medicine both work better together IMO. Just another thought!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttcintexas*
> 
> While on the conversation of teeth, I wanted to ask a couple of questions. I am still trying to wade my way through all this. I feel like my children and I have several things going on that would find direct benefit from cell salts, but the teeth issue seems to be the one I have focused on to start with. I bought Calc Flour and Calc Phos and have been giving them to both kids daily for ~ a week. I have given myself some a little less frequently. I have been giving the kids Bioplasma as well. I want to make sure that this is what I should be giving.
> 
> DD--One cavity recently filled, got first tooth at 8 months, has her first loose teeth at 6 years, grinds her teeth so I am worried about the enamel (figuring there is something else I should be giving for teeth grinding-mag phos?)
> 
> DS--Only has ever had one cleaning and all was good, also got first tooth at 8 months, has never drank milk and had a period of no dairy/low calcium
> 
> Me--MANY cavities filled over the years, one root canal, clench my teeth which has caused afractions/lesions in my teeth and worn enamel, teeth used to be very tight and hard to floss and now have a lot of space between them
> 
> So, are Calc Flour and Calc Phos likely to be helpful to us? Should my DD and I add something else (Mag Phos) for teeth clenching/TMJ stuff?
> 
> I am trying to wrap my head around all the symptoms and possible use of cell salts. Is it best to take a salt for each symptom? Or just take Bioplasma?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Punchy Kaby

I was browsing at the bookstore n the'personality' section and saw a book on facial reading and how personality traits are linked to facial features. They went through most of what was in the facial reading wizard that was posted a couple pages ago. And then had a short description of personality traits associated with the different features. I thought it was interesting to see that right after our discussion of miasms.


----------



## mimi!

Can we re visit food sensitivities again?

So I'm giving us (me and the kids) kali mur, nat mur, nat phos, and nat sulph. plus calc flor for my 8 year old whose teeth are coming in crooked.

Now that's a lot! Generally they seem to be doing better. A while back I posted about my son's ongoing constipation and very huge dark bags under his eyes. I think calc flor is helping with the constipation. But those bags! They are just huge! (and he avoids most allergen triggers of dairy, gluten, citrus, etc.) Will it take a long time for this to go away/clear?

Further, we all have huge problems still digesting carbs and fruit. Any insight into this? Dd starts coughing with too much, and Ds gets more constipated. (They get probiotics and I ferment things. Enzymes don't help with this issue either.)

Any insight would be most appreciated!


----------



## Panserbjorne

the cell salts are a great support and given time they may well take care of the situation. however if someone is uncomfortable I don't think it's necessary to confine them to one healing modality. I have my kids on salts for food allergies/chronic disease but I also do clay, homeopathy, flower essences, nutrition and a few targeted supplements in addition to bodywork. We've had remarkable success, but I really do think it's because I never rely on just one thing to help. So perhaps you want to add in additional support?

I'd consider calc phos in addition to nat phos for this issue for sure though. I like to use clay as liver support but glutathione can also help with those dark circles. calc fluor and ferrum phos are what you'd generally give for them-but as you're already doing calc fluor I'd give stronger physical support as well. I'd not abandon the salts though! calc phos is excellent for food allergies in general and nat phos is great for indigestibility of fruits AND liver support so I'd be suprised if you don't see changes, it just may take a long time if it's all you're doing.


----------



## moonlight mom

This has been my experience with cell salts after using cell salts for a few months. Cell salts are mostly like food or nourishment. They seem to take a long time to work but are wonderful at treating long term chronic problems. IME acute problems such as colds/flu respond better to homeopathy, herbs. I also noticed that children respond the best to cell salts. They seem to work better and faster in children. This has just been what I have noticed and just wondering what others have noticed.

Lindsay


----------



## mimi!

OK! Thanks for your help.

I'll look into the Flowers now, and get some gluthionine.

I've been giving ds l-glutamine, and recently after discovering elixirs.com, I got the large and small bowel nosodes. (I really recommend these! I noticed a shift in all of us, along with the salts. For ds, he had some constipation relief, to the point were he goes nearly daily, and for me it calmed an irritable bowel episode). Currently, I'm waiting for liver 6c and acidopholous 6c to arrive in the mail.

What brand of clay do you use and how do you use it? Doesn't it pull out good bacteria or minerals?

Any other recommendations to target food/fruit/carb sensitivities would be warmly appreciated!!


----------



## aweynsayl

if i said "craves sugar when it's cold" would that trigger anything in anyone? specific cell salt? or maybe a FE or homeopathic remedy? if i added "suffers from pains when it's cold" would that help?


----------



## freyja137

This has been a truly fascinating read and seems to have started a new obsessive-info-gathering-state for me. I was spurred to purchase some reading materials as well as the basic set of salts, but want some backup on my intuition of what to "treat" first.

A few years ago, I ended up with a draining abscess on the back of my lower left central incisor. I've never had any other trouble with my teeth/mouth at all, and I don't really know how this happened, though I remember feeling like something lodged there (there was a moment when I felt something odd, then the abscess developed quickly thereafter). It was treated by a dentist after a routine cleaning - he scraped it out, gave me antibiotics, and told me it would go away.

But - this is six years or so later - there is still a bump at the back of the tooth. It doesn't drain, the tooth is still alive, and I suppose it's possible that it's just scar tissue, but it's always sort of bugged me, the fact of it being there. The bump hasn't gotten any bigger, nor any smaller. I am tempted to try to get it to come to a head and get rid of it as my first sort of experiment with the cell salts (I also plan on using them to treat my asthma, but that seems like a different sort of ailment altogether, and one that it much more tied into my life in general). I have a few questions, however, and would love to hear what people on here might have to say!

My inclination is to use silica and calc sulph. Would these be appropriate? Anything to add? And should I treat it like an acute situation or a chronic one (I've had it for a long time, but it's not something that *developed* over a long time, nor is it tied to other systems the way, say, my asthma could be considered)?


----------



## aweynsayl

well, i'm a huge fan of silica, lol.... sounds right to me.

is there a cell salt that corresponds well to pulsatilla? i felt like we had that conversation, but i can not find it........


----------



## ttcintexas

How long do you observe with one cell salt before trying a new one? I am trying to eliminate my daughter's nighttime teeth grinding. Right now she is taking calc phos, calc flour and nat phos. She has been on the calcs for a couple weeks and the nat phos for about a week. She is still grinding. Should I replace the nat phos with something else--mag phos? kali phos?

Thanks.


----------



## bluets

ttcintexas- the other thing to consider is a remedy. for my little guy, i've been doing Cina 30C, 1 dose per week for 2 weeks so far - i think i need to do 2 more doses. with little ones, teeth grinding can be (but isn't always) tied to parasites. for the moment, it is working. since doing the 2nd dose, his tooth grinding is much much less noticeable. you might look it up.


----------



## ttcintexas

Thanks for your response, Bluets. I do work with a homeopath, who has given my DD various remedies (constitutional and acutes) over the years. I know we have talked about the teeth grinding in recent consultations. I brought up the cell salts to her last summer and she was one of those homeopaths that does not support them. Not sure she really even understood what they were as she looked at the 6x on my Bioplasma and said that was a high dose of all those things--my understanding is it's not the same as homeopathic dosages. I have not tried determining remedies myself (this is a bit frustrating...always feeling like I have to call my homeopath and pay each time we have an acute issue). Cell salts seemed somehow simpler in that there are only 12 to choose from.

Anyway, interesting about the parasites. I really hope that is not what it is. Is this what you think it is tied to in your DS? Is Cinca specific to parasites? Guess I better look up what other symptoms come a long with that. I have always thought her digestion was pretty good--she is my good pooper  But she has always had sleep issues and is a very picky eater! And when she was x-rayed at the chiropractor she showed lots of gas. Her neck is quite messed up, and we have been using chiro to try and correct this, so I was hoping that has some to do with the grinding. Of course the pedi and the pedi dentist says it's normal for kids to grind.

Thanks again for your response.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttcintexas*
> 
> How long do you observe with one cell salt before trying a new one? I am trying to eliminate my daughter's nighttime teeth grinding. Right now she is taking calc phos, calc flour and nat phos. She has been on the calcs for a couple weeks and the nat phos for about a week. She is still grinding. Should I replace the nat phos with something else--mag phos? kali phos?
> 
> Thanks.


I'd give it about 3-4 weeks personally. You don't have to-it's just what I'd do so I'd have a better idea of what was doing what. FWIW the go to salt for parasites is nat phos. So what you really could do is 5 phos and calc fluor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> ttcintexas- the other thing to consider is a remedy. for my little guy, i've been doing Cina 30C, 1 dose per week for 2 weeks so far - i think i need to do 2 more doses. with little ones, teeth grinding can be (but isn't always) tied to parasites. for the moment, it is working. since doing the 2nd dose, his tooth grinding is much much less noticeable. you might look it up.


agreed. Cina, calc carb and silica are some of my favorite parasite remedies (when the picture fits!) I will say that parasites aren't as scary as you might first think and it's a very underdiagnosed issue. Especially in kids.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttcintexas*
> 
> Thanks for your response, Bluets. I do work with a homeopath, who has given my DD various remedies (constitutional and acutes) over the years. I know we have talked about the teeth grinding in recent consultations. I brought up the cell salts to her last summer and she was one of those homeopaths that does not support them. Not sure she really even understood what they were as she looked at the 6x on my Bioplasma and said that was a high dose of all those things (???? wow.)--my understanding is it's not the same as homeopathic dosages. (it's not...but if she meant there's a lot of material in them she's right...but it's still a 6x! we aren't talking a 1x here!) I have not tried determining remedies myself (this is a bit frustrating...always feeling like I have to call my homeopath and pay each time we have an acute issue). Cell salts seemed somehow simpler in that there are only 12 to choose from.
> 
> they are. As to the acutes-does she frown on you selecting your own? how long have you seen her?
> 
> Anyway, interesting about the parasites. I really hope that is not what it is. Is this what you think it is tied to in your DS? Is Cinca specific to parasites? Guess I better look up what other symptoms come a long with that. I have always thought her digestion was pretty good--she is my good pooper  But she has always had sleep issues and is a very picky eater! And when she was x-rayed at the chiropractor she showed lots of gas. Her neck is quite messed up, and we have been using chiro to try and correct this, so I was hoping that has some to do with the grinding. Of course the pedi and the pedi dentist says it's normal for kids to grind.
> 
> Thanks again for your response.


Cina, as bluets stated, is well known for parasites and very effective. It's not the only one, but it's kind of the go to for most people when they think homeopathy and parasites because it IS so effective. The issues you're describing very well could be parasites (again, so common in kids you'd be shocked) or it could be yeast-either way it looks to be a gut function issue at it's core. I'd say without a doubt the neck is connected, but it's a matter of how. Bluets is our structural person here and she could speak more to that hopefully. I know it's very common in kids with poor digestion to have the vagus nerve affected. As to the dentist, people (IMO) need to learn and understand the difference between normal and common. Argh. It may be common, but that doesn't make it normal.


----------



## aweynsayl

any thoughts on either of these?

~ a cell salt to address someone who craves sugar when it's cold, but loathes it when it's hot? (or any thoughts on that in general?)

~ if there's a cell salt that corresponds with puls or scleranthus?

interesting info on teeth grinding. ds recently started doing it sometimes-- "for fun" he says. <fingernails on chalkboard smiley here>


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> any thoughts on either of these?
> 
> ~ a cell salt to address someone who craves sugar when it's cold, but loathes it when it's hot? (or any thoughts on that in general?)
> 
> ~ if there's a cell salt that corresponds with puls or scleranthus?
> 
> interesting info on teeth grinding. ds recently started doing it sometimes-- "for fun" he says. <fingernails on chalkboard smiley here>


hmmm about the puls.

here is my undereducated input.

For a while i thought my newborn's constitutional remedy was silica (currently she is using sulpher). At the time, Panser said that puls was often used as an acute for silica folk.

I continue to test strongly for silica cell salt for her. So connecting dots that might not be there----- maybe siica cell salt corresponds to puls??


----------



## ttcintexas

Ok, having trouble quoting from the multi-quote response from PB above. First, I am so with you on the "just because it's common doesn't mean it's normal." Really too bad that so many doctors blow things off as normal. Sometimes in my fantasy world I wish I could be one of those mothers that believed that. That way my daughter's teeth grinding would simply be a normal childhood behavior, not yeast or parasites, and I could go happily along enjoying my carefree life  Now back to reality....

So how do I go about determining which it is (or if it is neither)? And developing a treatment plan. Are cell salts and homeopathy enough to deal with parasites? Interesting about the Silica. This is one my homeopath has prescribed for my DD in the past, including a recent acute issue with a long (two-three week) ear infection/pain episode. I don't feel confident in determining the "whole picture" to start trying out remedies on my own. I have not discussed giving acutes on my own with my homeopath. Unfortunately she is in California and we are in Texas. Saw her in person last summer. Have been working with her since 2003, but only a few times in person. I wish the was a homeopath or naturopath in my town, but there is not.

On the yeast...this is interesting because when we were with the chiropractor a little while back with this long lasting ear infection, he said she muscle tested for Fungus/Mold/Yeast. When I asked which, he said they are all lumped together? I had sort of stuck my head in the sand on this one (fantasy world I mentioned above) and not looked in to it more. But now you have me thinking of it again. For further info, this ear infection was the third in a three month period. She is 6 yrs old and had only ever had two others that I had know of--when she was much younger (2yrs?). When she had the first of these three I caved and gave her antibiotics for the first time---the pedi said it was close to rupturing and I as I said, my homeopath isn't close by. During and after the antibiotics I religiously gave her Culturelle and Florstor. Maybe this wasn't enough to prevent yeast? Although the sleep issues, picky eating and teeth grinding all proceeded the antibiotics. Sleep and eating pretty much her whole life. Not sure when the grinding started, but definitely before the antibiotics. Can you treat yeast with cell salts and homeopathy?

Anyway, any help in determining how I should proceed would be greatly appreciated. And PB, if I was to do 5 phos does that mean I can give her a two pellet dose of each of the 5 phos 3 times a day? I think I have three of them (I have been buying Hylands individually as I have been beginning to delve into the world of cell salts).

And all this said, it has really been my son who I have been thinking has the gut issues/food intolerance issue. Ugh! Not even sure where to start with him. I just started them on digestive enzymes. Got the Animal Parade ones with probiotics and xylitol as they seemed easier than the power to administer and remember. I have been trying to remember to give with each meal.

We do well checks with our pedi and they are both overdue for 6yr and 3 yr. Is there anything I can talk to her about testing for to determine any of this? Not sure how open she will be to testing if she doesn't see and issue.

Thanks in advance. Maybe I should have started a new thread?


----------



## FireWithin

DS2 got hit really hard on his front tooth. the gum is damaged and the tooth is quite wiggly. i'm giving arnica 200c for pain and trauma. callc fluor for the wiggles? oh maybe a mouth rinse with calendula and hypernica

ETA: and i suspect i need aconite

other ideas?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> DS2 got hit really hard on his front tooth. the gum is damaged and the tooth is quite wiggly. i'm giving arnica 200c for pain and trauma. callc fluor for the wiggles? oh maybe a mouth rinse with calendula and hypernica
> 
> ETA: and i suspect i need aconite
> 
> other ideas?


I'd test for ruta now, and use calc fluor to rebuild over the next month or so. Ruta for a few days is going to be likely though. Poor bug!


----------



## FireWithin

thanks so much -- didn't think of ruta,


----------



## mimi!

I have read that mag. phos (8) is good for sugar cravings. It does not mention in my book whether its hot or cold though.

I wonder if just doing the 5 phos would be good for his overall nervous health.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweynsayl*
> 
> any thoughts on either of these?
> 
> ~ a cell salt to address someone who craves sugar when it's cold, but loathes it when it's hot? (or any thoughts on that in general?)
> 
> ~ if there's a cell salt that corresponds with puls or scleranthus?
> 
> interesting info on teeth grinding. ds recently started doing it sometimes-- "for fun" he says. <fingernails on chalkboard smiley here>


----------



## aweynsayl

ouch! poor puppy! :-(

silica and puls-- i cant believe i didnt think of that! for this person, i dont *think* that fits, but i'll mention it. so funny i didnt think of that..... being a silica for whom puls "doesnt work"...lol!

mimi, thanks! i'll look at the mag phos. it's more an intellectual puzzle than anything... but i am curious.

re: 5phos, i might look at that. i've been giving him calc phos, and sometimes ferr and kali, depending....

love this thread!



which were the headache ones? all the phos, right? or, specifically as indicated? if i were to suggest cell salts to someone who had never heard of them, but had been having really bad headaches.... any one have a good link for that?


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttcintexas*
> 
> Thanks for your response, Bluets. I do work with a homeopath, who has given my DD various remedies (constitutional and acutes) over the years. I know we have talked about the teeth grinding in recent consultations. I brought up the cell salts to her last summer and she was one of those homeopaths that does not support them. Not sure she really even understood what they were as she looked at the 6x on my Bioplasma and said that was a high dose of all those things--my understanding is it's not the same as homeopathic dosages. I have not tried determining remedies myself (this is a bit frustrating...always feeling like I have to call my homeopath and pay each time we have an acute issue). Cell salts seemed somehow simpler in that there are only 12 to choose from.
> 
> Anyway, interesting about the parasites. I really hope that is not what it is. Is this what you think it is tied to in your DS? Is Cinca specific to parasites? Guess I better look up what other symptoms come a long with that. I have always thought her digestion was pretty good--she is my good pooper  But she has always had sleep issues and is a very picky eater! And when she was x-rayed at the chiropractor she showed lots of gas. Her neck is quite messed up, and we have been using chiro to try and correct this, so I was hoping that has some to do with the grinding. Of course the pedi and the pedi dentist says it's normal for kids to grind.
> 
> Thanks again for your response.


i'll have to get back to you after i ponder it a bit. i'm a bit swamped with stuff at the moment. here's something for you to ponder -- the three-legged stool that PB has mentioned, though in a slightly different context: structure / function (or physiology or biochemistry) / emotion (behavior). connecting all of those (the seat of the stool, so to speak) is the vital force, chi, prana, etc. there's more than one way into the heart of it all - homeopathy accesses it directly, everything else nudges it indirectly. i like a multi-pronged approach.

catnip tea + cina (when the picture fits) is our go-to for teeth-grinding + constipation combination. parasites are very very common in kids and really nothing to write home about.


----------



## grazy101

I think my 3 months old is teething. I am planning to give him calc
And mag phos for his pain. But, how should i administer it? Should i dissolve a couple in water and give him throughout? Anything else I can give him? He drooled, and kept sucking his hand. When he cries, his entire face and body turns into bright red, he gets really sweaty and I think pooped more than usual. He is not comfortable, and would even refuse nursing. Anything else I can do? Would love recs for homeopathic remedies and flower essence. Also need to know how to give it to him since he is only three months.
I have some placenta essence made. Can I give it
To him?


----------



## FireWithin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazy101*
> 
> I think my 3 months old is teething. I am planning to give him calc
> And mag phos for his pain. But, how should i administer it? Should i dissolve a couple in water and give him throughout? Anything else I can give him? He drooled, and kept sucking his hand. When he cries, his entire face and body turns into bright red, he gets really sweaty and I think pooped more than usual. He is not comfortable, and would even refuse nursing. Anything else I can do? Would love recs for homeopathic remedies and flower essence. Also need to know how to give it to him since he is only three months.
> I have some placenta essence made. Can I give it
> To him?


Oh poor little guy. I have an almost 5 month old. I started giving her cell salts at a few weeks. What I did was dissolve a couple of salts in water to make a paste and applied it to the bottom of her foot. I then quickly put a sock on it. at this point, I just pop one in her mouth and it dissolves, but I just recently started doing it.

I wish I could give you salt suggestions. Mag phos can be used for colicky gassy pain, but I'm not sure about the other things. My baby presents differently (lots of spit up, wants to nurse a lot, so I give her calc phos. )


----------



## Panserbjorne

I think if teething is an issue calc phos can ALWAYS be used. mag phos is excellent for pain, ferrum phos for inflamed gums, kali phos if the pain is radiating to the ear, nat phos if the saliva is burning the skin....basically 5 phos!  Always a great choice in my mind for teething. But yes, I'd have calc phos on hand too...

For homeopathy the old masters loved to use calc carb, aconite, belladonna, chamomilla and pulsatilla. You can read them and see what fits. They're by no means the only remedies...but they're good ones.

For flowers, I love emergency essence for teething. In the Bach system (or English essences) impatiens, cherry plum, star and walnut do a good job and you just add in whatever emotional state is also popping up. Sometimes it's chicory (chamomilla) other times it's heather (pulsatilla) you can get belladonna (holly/willow) etc.

Best of luck! Kisses to your sweet babe.


----------



## bluets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttcintexas*
> 
> Thanks for your response, Bluets. I do work with a homeopath, who has given my DD various remedies (constitutional and acutes) over the years. I know we have talked about the teeth grinding in recent consultations. I brought up the cell salts to her last summer and she was one of those homeopaths that does not support them. Not sure she really even understood what they were as she looked at the 6x on my Bioplasma and said that was a high dose of all those things--my understanding is it's not the same as homeopathic dosages. I have not tried determining remedies myself (this is a bit frustrating...always feeling like I have to call my homeopath and pay each time we have an acute issue). Cell salts seemed somehow simpler in that there are only 12 to choose from.
> 
> Anyway, interesting about the parasites. I really hope that is not what it is. Is this what you think it is tied to in your DS? Is Cinca specific to parasites? Guess I better look up what other symptoms come a long with that. I have always thought her digestion was pretty good--she is my good pooper  But she has always had sleep issues and is a very picky eater! And when she was x-rayed at the chiropractor she showed lots of gas. Her neck is quite messed up, and we have been using chiro to try and correct this, so I was hoping that has some to do with the grinding. Of course the pedi and the pedi dentist says it's normal for kids to grind.
> 
> Thanks again for your response.


Yes, like PB, I'm surprised at your homeopath's response. Then again, cell salts are sometimes out of homeopathic purview due to philosophy. (Or, dare I even think it? Maybe not a well trained homeopath?)

My mentor will do free phone consults for regular clients for acute issues, for the most part, though he does have a piece of text in his disclaimer documents that threaten fees for consults.

You say her neck is messed up. In what way? And how is her overall alignment? Usually, where there is one region of hypermobility, there is an opposing region of hypomobility. My guess would be some instability elsewhere - lumbar? sacral region? And if lumbar, that would explain the gas  And if not a spinal instability, then there could be something else going on in the cranial region. My bias is clear - I don't think chiro has a complete picture of bony health; if it were my child, I would head to a cranial osteopath, someone who might have connections to the Sutherland Society. I'm blessed in that my HCP is a classical osteopath with a layer of naturopathic training - so we get the best of both worlds.

IT IS NOT NORMAL FOR ANYONE TO GRIND THEIR TEETH! That is why it can be listed as a symptom (even a keynote, sometimes) in homeopathic repertories/materia medica.

Enough digression for this cell salts thread.  I'd agree with PB on the suggestion for 5-phos and calc fluor. Calc fluor would help loosen up tissues, improve elasticity, and help maintain any manipulations/adjustments, so it wouldn't hurt as well.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> My bias is clear - I don't think chiro has a complete picture of bony health; if it were my child, I would head to a cranial osteopath, someone who might have connections to the Sutherland Society. I'm blessed in that my HCP is a classical osteopath with a layer of naturopathic training - so we get the best of both worlds.


as does mine and I find it thoroughly frustrating that I get such amazing care, but when I send others for cranial work with a chiro it falls woefully short. Couple that with the fact that I have TWO osteopaths in my state (of hundreds) that actually does manipulation and I just want to throw my hands in the air!


----------



## ttcintexas

Bluets and PB - I truly appreciate all your input (and digression!). I do think her overall alignment is off. I remember from her initial chiro exam that is sounded like she was "off" from head to toe--down to no arch in one foot! This was a bit of a shock to me. I don't remember the specifics from the x-ray but do know the chiro said her neck was like a stick, rather than a snake, when we first started. We haven't been in a couple of weeks, but at the end of several weeks of once a week her neck was moving better.

I like the suggestion of a cranial osteopath. I think everyone in my family could benefit from this. Unfortunately I live in a very allopathic-minded community. There is not homeopath, no naturopath and I know of one cranio/sacral person. I don't know if she's any good, but worth looking in to. It is challenging because my kids aren't presenting as very sick or obviously unhealthy, but that are clear signs that things could be better. I cherish this forum for it's info and assistance in slowing pushing me toward figuring stuff out.

I definitely agree with you both on the path toward healing being multifaceted. Thanks for your info and time.


----------



## mimi!

Ds just went to the osteopath yesterday. She was recommended by a friend, and I just felt like this might be the key for his on going constipation and puffy eyes.(he's been on the salts since Nov. - while his body is stronger, there has not been much of a shift yet). Ds said that it felt like the osteopath "did nothing." However, she predicted an aggravation when he got home, and that he would poop in the am. Well, no aggravation when we got home. Forgot about the treatment. Then, at bed time, whammy! Major major freak out! He often takes a while to fall asleep, but he really went nuts over this. After a good cry, he settled, and in the am pooped.

Interestingly, the osteopath said his stomach was really tense, as was his lower back, due to constipation. She wondered if the cord was cut right at birth. She finds that if the cord is cut immediately after birth, there is often alot of tension around the belly button. We remember waiting until the cord finished pulsating, so its hard to say if this is the case for him, but very interesting! She was even able to pin point some falls he had recently in his spine (even though he's been to the chiro a few times in the last 6 months).

She also said that the treatments can then open up the path for homeopathic rememdies to then work. Well, that's a relief, as he's seen the homeopath since he was 1 year old. I wonder now how the salts will also begin to work. I don't fully understand osteopathy, but it seems to me that it works on the nervous system. She also found that the base of his skull was very tight. The bones are supposed to be more supple she said. So here's to calc flour (which I added in a month ago) and making the skull more supple.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mimi!*
> 
> She also said that the treatments can then open up the path for homeopathic rememdies to then work. Well, that's a relief, as he's seen the homeopath since he was 1 year old. I wonder now how the salts will also begin to work. I don't fully understand osteopathy, but it seems to me that it works on the nervous system. She also found that the base of his skull was very tight. The bones are supposed to be more supple she said. So here's to calc flour (which I added in a month ago) and making the skull more supple.


I find this to be the absolutely true. That's why I work with a CST. If the remedies aren't working and they are well selected I send them next door to the CST. Almost with out exception the remedy will then get it there and do it's thing. That is why my "three legged stool" for healing is, and always will be, structure, energy and nutrition.


----------



## aweynsayl

it's a rather awkward stool where part of it is so affordable and easy to come by in comparison with part which is very expensive and hard or impossible to access.... :-(

just out of curiosity, what would the letters be indicating someone with the training you feel is important? or, how does one know what to look for? or how to find someone?


----------



## LionessMom

me and all my bio children just got diagnosed with fructose intolerance. we have had it since birth. it causes us to not absorb all of our nutrients which leads to problems. fibromyalgia, bad teeth, low iron, cramps, pain, fatigue, trouble gaining weight, and emotional stuff.

i bought bio plasma. the lactose gives me al ittle heartburn but my kids love them.

what else do you think we should take and can i just put some in the bottle of water/tea they take for lunch? they would only be drinking it at lunch. i can give them more at dinner.


----------



## LionessMom

wow, i just read the whole thread. so much info. how awesome.

so i have been giving bioplasma to the kids and myself. i have noticed that my DD2's teeth look better already after only 3 days. i am going to add calc fluor and calc phos to the kids afternoon water. then silica to the evening water. is that ok? and can i add it to tea or just water?

i read the post (in the beginning of the thread) which had a table to see your symptoms and how it coordinated to the salts. we have all the symptoms. for every salt. would we just do better to get the stronger bioplasma? i am looking at the bottle and see that some stuff lists as 6x and some as 3x.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionessMom*
> 
> wow, i just read the whole thread. so much info. how awesome.
> 
> so i have been giving bioplasma to the kids and myself. i have noticed that my DD2's teeth look better already after only 3 days. i am going to add calc fluor and calc phos to the kids afternoon water. then silica to the evening water. is that ok? and can i add it to tea or just water?
> 
> i read the post (in the beginning of the thread) which had a table to see your symptoms and how it coordinated to the salts. we have all the symptoms. for every salt. would we just do better to get the stronger bioplasma? i am looking at the bottle and see that some stuff lists as 6x and some as 3x.


you can take bioplasma, and I'd stick with 3 and 6x's.

It often does look as though you have indications for each salt, but there will be a clear indication for just a few. Sometimes bioplasma can be the catalyst to help you see which, and sometimes it's easier to find a practitioner take a peek at the case to really ferret out the keystone. Either way, you can start with bioplasma and then see how things progress.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Ferrum phosphate to the rescue!







I had a hangnail that got snagged (OUCH!) and I could feel the beginnings of an infection. It was HOT, so I took ferr phos several times a day for a few days and I rubbed a powdered ferr phos on the hot skin at the same time. On the first day, I also took some mag phos. The hangnail is still there (shrinking on its own and no longer stiff/catching on things). The pain and irritation is all gone.


----------



## es1967

Earlier this week I went to my first cranial sacral therapy session to help with my TMJ issues that have recently developed. I felt very relaxed as if a weight was lifted from my body. My symptoms of TMJ are 90% better. Going for another session next wk. I'm taking Mag phos for the TMj and Calc Fluor for my lymph node issues under my arm. I'm hoping that by doing the CST it can help unblock the left side of my body. It seems odd that the TMJ is on the left and the lymph nodes under my arm? Anyone had issues w things happening on one side of the body? I did go to my obgyn office and have an ultrasound on the nodes. The radiologist/breast specialist did say they looked benign but I'm going back to see him next week. So I am hoping the calc fluor will work. Wonder if 4 x per day is enough for my issue? I'm going to do the CAstor oil pack again but getting a heating pad b/c the water bottle can't get to the are under my arm very well. Hope PB can answer this question for me- I know its not cell salt related but is massaging the lymph node area a good idea?? I have been following Dr schulze for years and found a page where he says to massage daily, do hot and cold therapy etc etc. This advice was for growths etc but I'm not sure if one should massage lymph nodes or not? I may cross post in my other threads to see if I can get some more advice.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> ]Wonder if 4 x per day is enough for my issue? I'm going to do the CAstor oil pack again but getting a heating pad b/c the water bottle can't get to the are under my arm very well. Hope PB can answer this question for me- I know its not cell salt related but is massaging the lymph node area a good idea?? I have been following Dr schulze for years and found a page where he says to massage daily, do hot and cold therapy etc etc. This advice was for growths etc but I'm not sure if one should massage lymph nodes or not? I may cross post in my other threads to see if I can get some more advice.


I'd probably aim for more like 6 times a day, personally.

As for the massage, I'd find someone who specializes in lymphatic massage. There are instances in which you wouldn't want to stir things up too much and it might be a better idea for someone to support the area around the nodes so that they are more able to drain. As far as the castor oil pack, putting it near the nodes as opposed to on them is still acceptable.

As for the "sidedness" it's a common thing we look for in homeopathy. I've a few dozen surgeries in my lifetime-a dozen or so on my eyes and that was bilateral. However, every surgery that was a result of injury was right sided-shoulder, hip and knee. All before I was 21. Yes, it means something!


----------



## es1967

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I'd probably aim for more like 6 times a day, personally.
> 
> As for the massage, I'd find someone who specializes in lymphatic massage. There are instances in which you wouldn't want to stir things up too much and it might be a better idea for someone to support the area around the nodes so that they are more able to drain. As far as the castor oil pack, putting it near the nodes as opposed to on them is still acceptable.
> 
> As for the "sidedness" it's a common thing we look for in homeopathy. I've a few dozen surgeries in my lifetime-a dozen or so on my eyes and that was bilateral. However, every surgery that was a result of injury was right sided-shoulder, hip and knee. All before I was 21. Yes, it means something!


Thanks for your help. I'm hoping if resolve some of the problems on my left side-tight shoulder and neck with the CST and massage that it might help the lymph node problem and the tmj. I've eaten super healthy all my life, juice, take superfoods, wheatgrass, do yoga, aerobic exercise etc. I think mentally I do need to learn how to relax , stress less which must be part of my problem. I'l do the calc fluor 6 x per day. Thanks again.


----------



## Panserbjorne

you're taking a good approach-that is the case for most of us and why I employ flowers as well!


----------



## SuburbanHippie

This thread is amazing! I've started my kids all on a regime to help their teeth, particularly DD1 who has some major issues with "shark teeth" and DS2 who has soft enamel and cavities. I've even given cell salts to the dog. He has a couple open sores on his neck (because I'm a terrible owner and had his collar on too tight







). I started him on ferrum phos to help the inflammation. He's doing so much better already. It's remarkable! I'm waiting for my second (more complete) order to come in so I can tackle some other issues in our family. Thanks for starting this thread, OP!


----------



## SuburbanHippie

Yesterday I had a dentist appointment that was a little more vigorous than I expected. My gums were throbbing when I left. I went home and did 4 Ferrum Phos every 15 minutes for an hour and my gums felt 100% better. They actually felt okay by the 2nd dose, but I kept going because I ate something and they started to feel irritated again. I can't believe how well these work. It's awesome!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuburbanHippie*
> 
> Yesterday I had a dentist appointment that was a little more vigorous than I expected. My gums were throbbing when I left. I went home and did 4 Ferrum Phos every 15 minutes for an hour and my gums felt 100% better. They actually felt okay by the 2nd dose, but I kept going because I ate something and they started to feel irritated again. I can't believe how well these work. It's awesome!


very nice work! yes, they are pretty amazing.


----------



## freyja137

I just thought I'd update a bit, since it's been a couple of weeks since I started on cell salts. After a bit of experimenting, I decided on silica and calc phos for the aforementioned tooth abscess issue; I've since added in kali phos, mag phos and calc fluor to help with some postpartum "bounceback" of tissues. So far, I'm really impressed.

I can't say that the abscess has gone down considerably in size, but it feels... different. But more surprisingly, things that I never thought would go away - that there was any sort of remedy at all for - have shown improvement. I have two blocked pores on my face that are basically pushing themselves out - they are barely noticeable now. (Has anyone else experienced this? I was really surprised...) I also have one spot on my upper left front tooth where either the gum seems to have receded or the tooth root is decaying (it looks like a spot - like there is open space, not decay, if that makes any sense) - I'd noticed that this got worse during my pregnancy. But since starting on cell salts, it has become MUCH less noticeable. My teeth in general are less sensitive and feel, for lack of a better way to describe it, more firm in my mouth. I'm very curious to see what will happen with prolonged use!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freyja137*
> 
> I just thought I'd update a bit, since it's been a couple of weeks since I started on cell salts. After a bit of experimenting, I decided on silica and calc phos for the aforementioned tooth abscess issue; I've since added in kali phos, mag phos and calc fluor to help with some postpartum "bounceback" of tissues. So far, I'm really impressed.
> 
> I can't say that the abscess has gone down considerably in size, but it feels... different. But more surprisingly, things that I never thought would go away - that there was any sort of remedy at all for - have shown improvement. I have two blocked pores on my face that are basically pushing themselves out - they are barely noticeable now. (Has anyone else experienced this? I was really surprised...) I also have one spot on my upper left front tooth where either the gum seems to have receded or the tooth root is decaying (it looks like a spot - like there is open space, not decay, if that makes any sense) - I'd noticed that this got worse during my pregnancy. But since starting on cell salts, it has become MUCH less noticeable. My teeth in general are less sensitive and feel, for lack of a better way to describe it, more firm in my mouth. I'm very curious to see what will happen with prolonged use!


have you considered calc sulph for the abscess?

great report otherwise! It makes a lot of sense and it's what many people tend to see-a good remedy will produce changes to things you haven't even been trying to address.


----------



## colsxjack

I came to this thread a couple of days ago to get some quick how-to's and advice about cell salts for my 21month old DD. Thinking this may be the answer...or at least help her some.

Well, Ive read a lot of the thread and now I am a bit overwhelmed to say the least! And also determined that maybe cell salts are really the way to go...the thing that will help.

Would love some advice from all of you who are very knowledgable and kind enough to give so much advice.

The "story" of our daughter:

From the beginning my DD had a tough time sleeping. Never really slept more than 20minutes at a time for the first few months.

We saw a chiro for her, and it seemed to help. She was a big baby and had a traumatic birth...so we felt alignment could be an issue.

She was also exclusively breastfed and my wife cut dairy and soy, didn't have any caffiene since conception and ate very healthy. We eat very very little processed foods.

My DD starting eating food at 7months or so. From the beginning we saw a lot of issues with what we believed to be food intolerances. She had bad cradle cap from birth to about age 8months. She got eczema patches on her chest, legs and sometimes stomach and still does. She has itchy ears alot, but has never had an ear infection. She has had one cold and been sick one other time. Lots of face rashes and very bad diaper rashes. She wears cloth diapers, uses natural unscented laundry detergent etc.

She has a face rash on her cheeks half the days of the week.

We have eliminated so many things from her diet. We have taken her to a chiro, to a homeopathic nutritionist, to an allergist, to a pediatric nutritionist. We have kept diaries of everything she eats or ingests, her sleep patterns, her bowel movements, rashes, etc, etc, etc. When we see any thing that seems like a pattern we change it, eliminate it, whatever. We see a change for a few days and then back to the rashes, undigested food in her stool, loose stools, etc. After long periods of time we sometimes reintroduce a food and do not see symptoms reappear for a bit...and then they appear again.

We have kept to a diet that we believe to be harmless for her and have seen her symptoms all over the place over a couple of weeks of introducing nothing to her that has shown to be a problem.

She eats very well, whole natural home cooked foods. Lots of vegetables, fruits, healthy meats, bone broths. She is soy and dairy free. Although we did reintroduce organic kefir and she doesn't react to the small dose we give her. She takes probiotics and prebiotics and enzymes. She eats healthy fats (coconut oil, olive oil and avocado). She only drinks breast milk, water and a little bit of almond milk. She is developing on track or ahead of the "norm".

But she still has all of these issues with rashes, trouble sleeping, etc. Her hair grows very very slowly. Her nails grow very fast. I am also worried about her teeth. They seems healthy enough, but I am not sure if they are changing shape or not. The front teeth seemed a bit chipped, but they dont seem to be changing. And now I do not know if I am just paranoid.

Anyway. I am at a loss. She has tested as not allergic to anything. They think she "may be" lactose intolerant. But she seems to react the same to lactose free dairy as she does to regular dairy.

I am thinking that maybe all of this stuff is something else not related to food. Although, she does seem to be very sensitive to dried fruits, dairy, berries, and acidic foods like tomatoes and citrus. I am now thinking that maybe she is lacking in something else or there is another way to fix her other than food related.

Thank you if you have gotten through all of this.

Any advice on what we can try?

Or maybe on the type of health practitioner we can take her to? Beautiful thing is we live in a city with a lot of resources (Toronto) and my health insurance covers NP's, chiro, acupuncture, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## LionessMom

we recently discovered we were all fructose intolerant. fructose is found in fruits, veggies, and whole grains. also table sugar and brown rice. we eat mostly white rice, white flour, dairy, meat, potoatoes, olive oil, mushrooms, and dextrose. it is a lesser know intolerance. it can be hereditray or dietary. my kids were diagnosed dietary but we are pursuing testing for hereditary. they all have cradle cap, dry skin or even eczema at times, they get diaper rashes if they eat the wrong thing, get real bad breath if they eat the wrong thing, and dont sleep all night long, even the 15 yr old doesnt sleep all night. we also can not have soy (it has its own sugar or breaks down to sugar) and i am the only one who cant drink milk but am fine with certain cheeses and yogurt.

it starts to have symptoms when introduced to food that is not breastmilk. bm is naturally fructose free. my kids also have demineralization on their teeth and fast growing nails and slow growing hair. it causes malabsorption of minerals and vitamins. my kids are also low in iron. i cant find any kids vitamins that are safe so i use cast iron pans. for vit c i buy sodium ascorbate in the canning section and add it to drinks.

hereditary can affect the liver making it easier to be bruised, longer healing times, and other issues.

i am not saying this is what you have, but just putting it out there that it is possible. nobody ever thought that fruits and veggies were causing my issues as a child, and my diet would make a registered dietician have a heart attack.


----------



## mimi!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionessMom*
> 
> we recently discovered we were all fructose intolerant. fructose is found in fruits, veggies, and whole grains. also table sugar and brown rice. we eat mostly white rice, white flour, dairy, meat, potoatoes, olive oil, mushrooms, and dextrose. it is a lesser know intolerance. it can be hereditray or dietary. my kids were diagnosed dietary but we are pursuing testing for hereditary. they all have cradle cap, dry skin or even eczema at times, they get diaper rashes if they eat the wrong thing, get real bad breath if they eat the wrong thing, and dont sleep all night long, even the 15 yr old doesnt sleep all night. we also can not have soy (it has its own sugar or breaks down to sugar) and i am the only one who cant drink milk but am fine with certain cheeses and yogurt.
> 
> it starts to have symptoms when introduced to food that is not breastmilk. bm is naturally fructose free. my kids also have demineralization on their teeth and fast growing nails and slow growing hair. it causes malabsorption of minerals and vitamins. my kids are also low in iron. i cant find any kids vitamins that are safe so i use cast iron pans. for vit c i buy sodium ascorbate in the canning section and add it to drinks.
> 
> hereditary can affect the liver making it easier to be bruised, longer healing times, and other issues.
> 
> i am not saying this is what you have, but just putting it out there that it is possible. nobody ever thought that fruits and veggies were causing my issues as a child, and my diet would make a registered dietician have a heart attack.


This is interesting. I haven't heard of anyone else with similar issues as ours.

We too have to have a low fruit diet and low high carb veggies (eg. not too many yams), no grains, or we suffer quite a bit.

We do eat a lot of seeds, like pumpkin, sesame, and sunflower. I soak these in salt water and dry them. Some times we eat millet or amaranth (which makes a nice morning porridge), and buckwheat - which I often soak and sprout, then dry. It makes a good granola mixed with seeds, cashew yogurt, a couple blueberries and stevia.

At any rate, over the last 6 months we've improved in tiny increments with constitutional homeopathy, cell salts, and recently, some flower essences have helped the emotions, and the osteopath has shifted ds in a small way, (dd is next, lol).

At the same time, I make water kefir, kombucha, and cashew yogurt.

We also take liver support herbs, alternate with gluthionine, and other things I run into. Lately, I've added liver 6c, and small and large intestine 30c and acidopholous 6c from elixirs.com

If you're looking for a pure children's vit. with iron, there are certainly some! Search around MDC and you may find some recommendations. I know of children's Thorne Research from iherb.com

Also for iron absorption, you can take Ferr phos. 6x

I'm not sure how far we will go in improving digestion, and it is hard to have continual conversations with my kids on not eating cookies when we're at social event, and loads of fruit, yada yada yada is what they hear. I hope they'll be well adjusted adults over food down the road! lol


----------



## LionessMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mimi!*
> 
> This is interesting. I haven't heard of anyone else with similar issues as ours.
> 
> We too have to have a low fruit diet and low high carb veggies (eg. not too many yams), no grains, or we suffer quite a bit.
> 
> We do eat a lot of seeds, like pumpkin, sesame, and sunflower. I soak these in salt water and dry them. Some times we eat millet or amaranth (which makes a nice morning porridge), and buckwheat - which I often soak and sprout, then dry. It makes a good granola mixed with seeds, cashew yogurt, a couple blueberries and stevia.
> 
> At any rate, over the last 6 months we've improved in tiny increments with constitutional homeopathy, cell salts, and recently, some flower essences have helped the emotions, and the osteopath has shifted ds in a small way, (dd is next, lol).
> 
> At the same time, I make water kefir, kombucha, and cashew yogurt.
> 
> We also take liver support herbs, alternate with gluthionine, and other things I run into. Lately, I've added liver 6c, and small and large intestine 30c and acidopholous 6c from elixirs.com
> 
> If you're looking for a pure children's vit. with iron, there are certainly some! Search around MDC and you may find some recommendations. I know of children's Thorne Research from iherb.com
> 
> Also for iron absorption, you can take Ferr phos. 6x
> 
> I'm not sure how far we will go in improving digestion, and it is hard to have continual conversations with my kids on not eating cookies when we're at social event, and loads of fruit, yada yada yada is what they hear. I hope they'll be well adjusted adults over food down the road! lol


it is not very well known. it is caused by enzyme deficiencies that regulate glycagon storage and metabolism.

we do take bioplasma often throughout the day.

we try not to eat too many nuts. the only thing that is absolutely safe for us to eat is white rice and meat.

i am now a big fan of not eating something that upsets your stomach. lol.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I had a cold over the weekend. Usually, colds last a longer than average time for me and are rarely "simple colds"...turn into sinus infections and go on and on and on...blah.

I've been getting healthier and healthier, though!









As soon as I felt the cold coming on (sore throat), I started taking ferr phos (late one night -- 1 tablet every few minutes until I fell asleep). Starting the next morning, I also took calc sulph and kali mur (alternating the kali mur and ferr phos; taking the calc sulph every half hour). I continued with those three (lengthening the time in-between) for two days and then added in calc fluor and bioplasma, dropping the ferr phos. For the first time in a decade, I had a "normal" cold that was ONLY a cold and lasted three days. I rested practically the whole time and drank lots of fluids and kept up my hydrated clay (2T per day). It was awesome!!!









I know, that sounds odd...







Seriously though, I am grateful it was 1) uncomplicated and 2) SO SHORT!!!!


----------



## bluets

lionessmom: ferr phos for iron uptake. calc phos, calc fluor and silica for the teeth (and bones). in addition to bioplasma, if you want to target those specifically.


----------



## LionessMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> lionessmom: ferr phos for iron uptake. calc phos, calc fluor and silica for the teeth (and bones). in addition to bioplasma, if you want to target those specifically.


but all of those are in the bioplasma. wouldnt it be like taking twice tht bioplasma dose? just wondering bc the only other thing in there is the kali's and the nat mur...


----------



## bluets

bioplasma is broad spectrum and i love it for general use (it blew away a headache for me yesterday). but what i am suggesting is that if you want to specifically target teeth and/or iron absorption, you might also give an extra boost with specific cell salts.


----------



## LionessMom

oh okay. cool


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> bioplasma is broad spectrum and i love it for general use (it blew away a headache for me yesterday). but what i am suggesting is that if you want to specifically target teeth and/or iron absorption, you might also give an extra boost with specific cell salts.


this. I'd use bioplasma as well as individual, targeted support.


----------



## carmen358

I recently bought a combo tissue salts product (I bought the strong bones and teeth one) but now I'm wondering if it's the true tissue salts and not just a remedy....I haven't read through this whole thread but I did read the first few pages and I tried to search for the product and nothing came up....however, I apologize if this has been asked and answered already!

Should I not bother with this product or is it as effective as buying the individual salts?


----------



## Panserbjorne

if it says tissue salt specifically it probably is. I'm more troubled that they don't list potencies on the site. Does it say on the bottle?


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I helped a friend's baby the other day. Poor baby had a really angry-looking diaper rash that had been going on for several days. Mom/friend called me. (She's a nurse and had tried everything she could think of first.) She was dropping her older DD off at my house and I suggested she bring the baby with her. (Her sister was in town and was going to watch the baby.) At first I was thinking about calendula, but as soon as I saw the rash and heard more details I thought of cell salts. I gathered my entire box and books and showed my friend and had her try one first. Ferr phos jumped out at me, so I suggested that one and why and the mom said okay. She gave the baby one every 5 minutes for about a half-hour, then took her home. The next morning she came to pick up her older DD and told me the rash was nearly gone. I saw her today and the rash is gone.


----------



## Panserbjorne

very nice!


----------



## lookatreestar

does anyone have 1800homeopathy discount code?

also would the teeth healing salts be good for bone healing. my mom broke a bone in her leg and it has not been healing well. thanks


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lookatreestar*
> 
> does anyone have 1800homeopathy discount code?
> 
> also would the teeth healing salts be good for bone healing. my mom broke a bone in her leg and it has not been healing well. thanks


I do not have a discount code, but yes. calc phos is what she's really after, but mag phos and calc fluor can be helpful too. good luck!


----------



## carmen358

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> if it says tissue salt specifically it probably is. I'm more troubled that they don't list potencies on the site. Does it say on the bottle?


Yes, it does say "6x tissue salt combination" and "schuessler tissue salts" on the bottle as well as 250ng each of calc phos, calc fluor, mag phos and silica.


----------



## Panserbjorne

perfect!


----------



## Indigo73

I have been lurking on the thread for a couple weeks, and have yet to read backward much... But I am giving some serious thought to cell salts for my family.

Bioplasma for all.

Calc. Flour. Swollen ankles & keratosis (me) & teeth (all)
Nat. Mur. Chronic sinusitis, water retention, migraines (me)
Nat. Phos. Food allergies (me & ds)
Mag. Phos. Fibromyalgia (me)

And Kali phos. While I am taking classes (only 1.5 weeks then off for the summer)


----------



## Aubergine68

I'm about half-way through rereading this thread. I found this link with notes on the individual cell salts and their uses really useful when I first read it and thought I'd repeat it here for the benefit of anyone who hasn't made it through the whole thread.

Cell salts are really powerful. For anyone thinking of trying them, I strongly encourage you to go ahead and do so!

I'm in Canada, so cannot order from the mail order sites listed on this thread. An hfsin my town carries Hylands cell salts, and the Martin and Pleasance kidz combos and the Schuessler combos, but they are pricey, maybe twice what you all usually seem to pay? If anyone knows of mail order sites that ship in Canada or to Canada from the US, I'd be grateful to learn of a source.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmen358*
> 
> I recently bought a combo tissue salts product (I bought the strong bones and teeth one) but now I'm wondering if it's the true tissue salts and not just a remedy....I haven't read through this whole thread but I did read the first few pages and I tried to search for the product and nothing came up....however, I apologize if this has been asked and answered already!
> 
> Should I not bother with this product or is it as effective as buying the individual salts?


This product is for sale in my hfs on the cell salts shelf and listed in the Schuessler Tissue Salts handbook that I have, if that helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo73*
> 
> I have been lurking on the thread for a couple weeks, and have yet to read backward much... But I am giving some serious thought to cell salts for my family.
> 
> Bioplasma for all.
> 
> Calc. Flour. Swollen ankles & keratosis (me) & teeth (all)
> Nat. Mur. Chronic sinusitis, water retention, migraines (me)
> Nat. Phos. Food allergies (me & ds)
> Mag. Phos. Fibromyalgia (me)
> 
> And Kali phos. While I am taking classes (only 1.5 weeks then off for the summer)


The cell salt I ran out of first is Ferr Phos (for headaches, first aid, any onset of illness and pain). I have had amazing success with Ferr Phos and Mag Phos for migraines, and pretty neat success with a Schuessler cell salt combo for Painful Teeth that includes Ferr and Mag phos, Calc Fluor and Phos, and Silica.

I just started taking Nat. Mur when I had a sudden case of strep throat (also abx immediately, because I have a bad history with these infections in my throat, bones, ears, and bladder that has led to surgery in the recent past and I do *not* mess around with it.) I would *love* to figure out what my body and spirit needs to make it no longer susceptible to these infections, and am currently working on figuring this out from several directions.

Within 24 hours of starting Nat Mur, I was having all kinds of other acute symptoms that turned up in my research as particularly Nat Mur symptoms - a bizarre sudden UTI, copious clear runny nose, sneezing fits, etc. These symptoms subsided very quickly with extra doses of Nat Mur. I've also been reading about the emotional uses of Nat Mur, especially for repressed grief, and they all so make sense for me. It has all been very intense and bizarre. I'm feeling really good today, though!

I have been experimenting with cell salts for a few months now, but had never really thought of Nat Mur - it was actually the only one I didn't own and I had to rush out and buy it. Now when I read I see that I do seem to have a lot of the symptoms that are listed with Nat Mur - salt cravings, weak eyes, introvert, etc. I am wondering if this is a constitutional for me. I plan to keep taking Nat Mur and finish the course of teeth cell salts I'm on, then just take the Nat Mur and bioplasma, and the other salts for any headaches or sudden symptoms that come up.

I have this idea that taking Nat Mur regularly might help my body to not succumb to these infections in the future. Hope so!


----------



## rockie52

Hello~

Various searches led me to this thread and I'm so interested in cell salts and remedies.

I am in my late 50's and sadly did not ever have children--sort of funny being on this site!

I am mostly ignorant homeopathic but am learning! 

Can you please suggest salts for the following?

constipation-This is a life long ailment for me, I'm almost 59 and this began in infancy. I could go for days without a BM. I have used herbs and other means to tread my constipation but never seem to regulate. My chosen way to eat is low carb so it makes it more of an issue.

gas/bloating especially right after eating

I seem to have no thirst button--I never sense thirst unless I've eaten a lot of pizza (toppings only) or lots of ham which is infrequently.

Water retention--is this a salt sensitivity?

I do not drink enough water--I have to force myself to drink water most days. Some days I drink very little (no natural thirst).

Poor circulation in calves/feet. I experience a burning sensation in my calves and feet almost daily. It's like a sort of humming or buzzing feeling--hard to describe. BUT--the odd think is that my skin is not warn/hot to the touch. I have to hang my lower limbs out of the covers at night to relieve the warm feeling.

Sometimes my hands and forearms feel hot and are hot to the touch.

I have had these symptoms for 5 or 6 years at least.

I have ringing in my ears. The ringing pulses to my heartbeat. When I bend over or strain it gets louder then comes down when I'm upright again. This has been happening about a year and a half and if I let it, it drives me batty.

I have no insurance or access to a homeopathic physician.

I'm hoping perhaps that some of the cell salts are other remedies can help me out!

I ordered the handbook!

I cannot thank you enough for replying!

I'm only on page 9 of this amazing thread but decided to jump ahead for some advice--off to read more!

I forgot to mention my hair is thinning has been for years.

LOL I sound like a mess!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Ferr phos will help with the hot/warm sensations.

The natrums will help with the water/salt/thirst stuff.

I don't know about the rest. Best wishes and enjoy the journey to better health!


----------



## mimi!

Hi!

I'm in Canada too, and regularly order from iherb.com - which is half the Canadian price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aubergine68*
> 
> I'm about half-way through rereading this thread. I found this link with notes on the individual cell salts and their uses really useful when I first read it and thought I'd repeat it here for the benefit of anyone who hasn't made it through the whole thread.
> 
> Cell salts are really powerful. For anyone thinking of trying them, I strongly encourage you to go ahead and do so!
> 
> I'm in Canada, so cannot order from the mail order sites listed on this thread. An hfsin my town carries Hylands cell salts, and the Martin and Pleasance kidz combos and the Schuessler combos, but they are pricey, maybe twice what you all usually seem to pay? If anyone knows of mail order sites that ship in Canada or to Canada from the US, I'd be grateful to learn of a source.
> 
> This product is for sale in my hfs on the cell salts shelf and listed in the Schuessler Tissue Salts handbook that I have, if that helps.
> 
> The cell salt I ran out of first is Ferr Phos (for headaches, first aid, any onset of illness and pain). I have had amazing success with Ferr Phos and Mag Phos for migraines, and pretty neat success with a Schuessler cell salt combo for Painful Teeth that includes Ferr and Mag phos, Calc Fluor and Phos, and Silica.
> 
> I just started taking Nat. Mur when I had a sudden case of strep throat (also abx immediately, because I have a bad history with these infections in my throat, bones, ears, and bladder that has led to surgery in the recent past and I do *not* mess around with it.) I would *love* to figure out what my body and spirit needs to make it no longer susceptible to these infections, and am currently working on figuring this out from several directions.
> 
> Within 24 hours of starting Nat Mur, I was having all kinds of other acute symptoms that turned up in my research as particularly Nat Mur symptoms - a bizarre sudden UTI, copious clear runny nose, sneezing fits, etc. These symptoms subsided very quickly with extra doses of Nat Mur. I've also been reading about the emotional uses of Nat Mur, especially for repressed grief, and they all so make sense for me. It has all been very intense and bizarre. I'm feeling really good today, though!
> 
> I have been experimenting with cell salts for a few months now, but had never really thought of Nat Mur - it was actually the only one I didn't own and I had to rush out and buy it. Now when I read I see that I do seem to have a lot of the symptoms that are listed with Nat Mur - salt cravings, weak eyes, introvert, etc. I am wondering if this is a constitutional for me. I plan to keep taking Nat Mur and finish the course of teeth cell salts I'm on, then just take the Nat Mur and bioplasma, and the other salts for any headaches or sudden symptoms that come up.
> 
> I have this idea that taking Nat Mur regularly might help my body to not succumb to these infections in the future. Hope so!


----------



## Aubergine68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mimi!*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm in Canada too, and regularly order from iherb.com - which is half the Canadian price.


Yay! I'll go there - much appreciated!


----------



## rockie52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> Ferr phos will help with the hot/warm sensations.
> 
> The natrums will help with the water/salt/thirst stuff.
> 
> I don't know about the rest. Best wishes and enjoy the journey to better health!


Thank you for your advice. I feel like I need specifics--I'm completely ignorant on this subject. I'd like to be able to make just one order.

Does Panser still post here?

Again, thank you!


----------



## SuburbanHippie

For constipation, I would suggest using Natural Calm on a nightly basis. It contains calcium and magnesium, which your diet may be lacking. You will definitely have things moving. Start with the lowest dosage and work your way up as needed.


----------



## rockie52

Thank you sunny and hippie! I feel I need more specifics, though.

My reply was rerouted by the mods because I'm new here.

Natural Calm did not work for me--took it 2 days at least 2 times a day--nothing. I don't especially care for the sour taste.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I ordered one of each cell salt from 1800homeopathy plus bioplasma and the biochemic handbook. I also ordered another cell salt book from amazon. I'm set and the whole family takes them first before any OTC meds now. We hardly even own any OTC meds anymore, anyway, but this pretty much sealed the deal for us.

For me, I asked tons of questions and read a lot before buying, but the knowledge and comfort level comes from trying things for yourself. Using them for various ailments and seeing how they work.

For my DD, cell salts work FAST! Usually the first dose, but she keeps it up for 3-4 or more doses depending on the issue. She's ten and I let her self-dose cell salts and flower essences as she wishes. If her ailment continues after the first two doses, then I suggest a different cell salt. That has only happened once, though. She uses both books and cross-references, along with her own senses.

It takes me longer to see benefits, so I give my body more time before I change tactics.


----------



## LilMamiBella

I'm not sure that cell salts have worked for my 9yo. She's had extractions, cavities,root canal,crowns,etc. She just went today and she had 3 cavities that will be filled on Monday.
My 3 1/2 yo also had 2 cavities in teeth that they are putting crowns on. We have given the 9yo calc fluor, calc phos, and silica for 4 months. With the younger one we've only gave bioplasma. We also have given clo, butter oil to 9yo. I was giving her the cell salts (3) 4 times a day. Should I have given her more or something else? What is the Amazon book you mention?


----------



## rockie52

bumping


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Last week's dental exam revealed a small cavity in the outer vertical plane of one of my back teeth. Time to research the specific cell salt regimen for healing cavities!

Off-the-cuff, I immediately filled up four tiny vials for our camping trip (one for each calc+bioplasma) and have been trying to take them 4-5 times a day. I am a Girl Scout co-leader and was very busy on the camping trip. I was lucky to take them 1-2 times a day. I have a few days to recover and then another camping trip. A week from now, developing a regular routine will be a lot easier.

Got any suggestions?


----------



## speedmum

hello all,

I had posted a loooong (3-4) months ago about my daughter who is 2 and half years old and is a VERY picky eater (since birth -- had trouble breastfeeding, she lost a lot of weight etc)

anyhow, she's always been into salty foods, and for sometime now she's been into sour foods -- like she will happli lick limes and lemons all day...
lately she has accepted mangoes into her diet, and will in a month maybe eat a banana.

she skips meals and generally prefers salty nuts over plain, or crunchy chips and of course limes and lemons..

I feel she is lacking something and fulfilling that through these or perhaps trying to alkalinize her body? not sure..

I've been giving her Hyland's BIOPLASMA cell salts for a month or a little over a month...

any other things I should consider ..

her temperament is that she gets angry and demanding...and yells about everything if we don't give it to her...she is distractable..and still addicted to her paci

her stools and everything else is ok, and she is happiest outside the house.

everything is pretty ok, except for food and I guess some of her behavior is just terrible twos?

Her upper teeth look like they have an over bite and lower teeth like they have an underbite..

I try to add a lot of butter and fat in her food, anything that she will eat.

Any tips, suggestions, direction.

Thanks!


----------



## speedmum

I wanted to add that

she hates water on her head, everyday before going into the bathtub, she will say "no water on head" but she loves taking a bath and splish-splashing in the tub


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedmum*
> 
> hello all,
> 
> I had posted a loooong (3-4) months ago about my daughter who is 2 and half years old and is a VERY picky eater (since birth -- had trouble breastfeeding, she lost a lot of weight etc)
> 
> anyhow, she's always been into salty foods, and for sometime now she's been into sour foods -- like she will happli lick limes and lemons all day...
> lately she has accepted mangoes into her diet, and will in a month maybe eat a banana.
> 
> she skips meals and generally prefers salty nuts over plain, or crunchy chips and of course limes and lemons..
> 
> I feel she is lacking something and fulfilling that through these or perhaps trying to alkalinize her body? not sure..
> 
> I've been giving her Hyland's BIOPLASMA cell salts for a month or a little over a month...
> 
> any other things I should consider ..
> 
> her temperament is that she gets angry and demanding...and yells about everything if we don't give it to her...she is distractable..and still addicted to her paci
> 
> her stools and everything else is ok, and she is happiest outside the house.
> 
> everything is pretty ok, except for food and I guess some of her behavior is just terrible twos?
> 
> Her upper teeth look like they have an over bite and lower teeth like they have an underbite..
> 
> I try to add a lot of butter and fat in her food, anything that she will eat.
> 
> Any tips, suggestions, direction.
> 
> Thanks!


she's a good candidate for homeopathy, actually. you have some good little tidbits in there. However for salts I'd look at calc phos, calc fluor, nat phos and nat mur just from what you've said. calc phos would be the biggie though. perhaps you could also try some chamomile flower essence too.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I've been taking the calc cell salts (all 3) several times every day, but not really regimented. I take them when I think about it, which can be multiple times within a few hours or spaced out throughout the day. How critical is spacing of the doses for healing cavities?

Whatever I am doing seems to be helping at least. After my dental exam/xrays/cleaning, my teeth and gums were sore (unusual for me) up until a day or two ago. This morning I was able to use my oral irrigator in the shower for the first time *completely* all over my mouth -- every little crevice! -- with zero irritation. It felt good the whole time and only tickled a tiny bit. We got it about a month ago, so part of it is the learning curve for water pressure... but it feels like there is more healing going on...


----------



## _ktg_

Just chiming in as I'm hitting up the 5-phos blend cell salts (along with some Hyland's Sinus Homeopathy blend) to help get over this nasty sinus cold - came on full effect Sunday to the point where I couldn't bend over without feeling the sinus pressure and getting dizzy.

So far it seems to be keeping it a small discomfort vs the exhaustion and fatigue, dizziness and sinus pressure I felt earlier in the week.


----------



## speedmum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> she's a good candidate for homeopathy, actually. you have some good little tidbits in there. However for salts I'd look at calc phos, calc fluor, nat phos and nat mur just from what you've said. calc phos would be the biggie though. perhaps you could also try some chamomile flower essence too.


Thank you! I've tried homeopathic doc, who started by giving her Nat Mur 30 c AND it didn't seem to fix or improve. Next time I went there, she gave sephia and something else that she made ( a mega dose of something) for what seemed like a fungal infection her leg..what I thought was eczema...

so my daughter hated the taste of sephia 30 (i looked up its made of squid pigment?) so no wonder...she never finished it..but the fungal is gone for now, it took time and went away despite her not taking the sephia, .

meanwhile, everything else her tastes and aversion to water on head remains..

I forgot to add earlier that she loves running around naked in the house, hates to have clothes on, maybe just being 2 years old.?

Anyway, I am going to order the salts you have recommended PB! Thank you very much!!


----------



## northerngirl

I want to give dd 14 months, some cell salts for her teeth. She has a chipped tooth. I was thinking the cal flor and cal phos.

Can someone tell me:

1) what potency 6x or 12x and

2) how many/times per day/for how long

I read the lecture on here that was by Peter Brodhead CN, which says what the potencies mean, but not which ones to give at what times.

I think he said 4 tablets 4x per day. That would be for an adult and a baby?

If this has already been asked somewhere else, could I get a link to that. Thank you very very much.


----------



## ttcintexas

My children and I have been taking a variety of the individual cell salts. I just bought a larger bottle of the Hylands Bioplasma. It had a very different taste from the sweet lactose taste of the individuals, so I called Hylands to ask why. The person I spoke with pointed out that the Bioplasma contains 3x potency while the individuals are 6x. Any idea why the difference between the individuals and the mix of the Bioplasma? Should we still take 3 to 4 times a day? Thanks.


----------



## Panserbjorne

ALL the salts are 3x, or just a few? And is there a 12x in there (calc fluor perhaps?)


----------



## ttcintexas

Calc Flour, Nat Mur and Silicea are 6x. The rest are 3x.


----------



## Panserbjorne

that is VERY odd. I am going to have to take a peek at that. It's still fine...I've just not ever seen that. I don't use Hylands, but still...that's quite a deviation from the norm.


----------



## ttcintexas

PB-can you remind me which ones you use? I know it's in this thread somewhere. Also, do you still make larger orders including orders for others here at MDC? I'm not married to Hylands--especially if they are deviating from the norm.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I use Luyties brand from 1800Homeopathy, which PB talks about in this thread. Good for anyone without lactose issues, better quality than Hyland's.

DD takes the Bioplasma 6x (Luyties) and I take the Bio 12x (Luyties). We both started with Hyland's Bio, which works for her but not for me.

If you have lactose issues, then there are other brands that PB talks about in this thread.

BTW, I am also interested in larger quantity bottles...all of our calcs are very low.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'm now out of most of the large sizes. They aren't due in to July or so. Luyties is a good brand. I use BestMade.


----------



## IncaMama

i could use some advice...i'm pretty overwhelmed by the sheer size of this thread. anybody who has any advice for me i'd really appreciate it.

i have a nonverbal 2yo with some pretty severe sensory issues and developmental delays. extremely picky eater (will not eat sweet things of any kind, will really only eat things with tomato sauce on them, goldfish, or potato chips - she doesn't get the latter 2 very often). she has recently been diagnosed with 6 cavities and i'm holding off on traditional treatments (w/sedation) so i can have time to hopefully heal her cavities and remineralize her teeth.

lastly, she is constantly withholding her poop - we have to do suppositories in order to get her to go, and i absolutely hate doing that. we had her on miralax for a while but i just didn't feel good about it so she's off of that now. i cannot seem to get probiotics into her. i've tried powders and liquids and she won't take anything. just tonight she vomited up our latest attempts.

any suggestions for any of that stuff?? please PM me.


----------



## LionessMom

malabsorption issues also lead to tooth decay. my children and i have fructose malabsorption syndrome. it causes sugar cravings. the longer we are on a fructose free diet the better we feel. the salts we use go directly to our teeth. you also need to be bale to absorb all the right nutrients from food too. your kid sounds like she has a food intolerance as well.


----------



## SuburbanHippie

Best cell salts for sunburn?







I underestimated how long DD was actually going to play outside today and her shoulders are pretty red. I started her on Ferrum Phos for inflammation already. Anything else?

So my good friend Google also told me to use #9 and #11. I only have #11 so I did that one as well.

I have Belladonna, which I may resort to later on tonight if it starts to hurt. Can anyone recommend a dosage & schedule for that?


----------



## Panserbjorne

cantharis is a much better remedy for burns. I'd put it in water and have her do 4 doses, a half hour apart (you can do more if she is feeling better as well.) Then 3 times a day for 3 days if she needs it. I also apply lavender topically. For a large area you can dilute it in water and spray it. Calendula is lovely for burns too-but the tincture, not the oil.


----------



## SuburbanHippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> cantharis is a much better remedy for burns. I'd put it in water and have her do 4 doses, a half hour apart (you can do more if she is feeling better as well.) Then 3 times a day for 3 days if she needs it. I also apply lavender topically. For a large area you can dilute it in water and spray it. Calendula is lovely for burns too-but the tincture, not the oil.


I don't have cantharis or calendula (time to add them to the shopping list!), but I do have lavendar that I can dilute and spray on the burn. Thanks for the help!


----------



## lmhomeopath

I wrote a good beginner's article on my blog about them:

http://littlemountainhomeopathy.wordpress.com/2011/05/09/homeopathic-cell-salts/

Cheers

Sonya McLeod, BA, DCH

Little Mountain Homeopathy


----------



## Panserbjorne

thanks for sharing!


----------



## lmhomeopath

You're welcome  I believe in educating people to empower them to make decisions about their own health. I believe that's what the alternative health movement is all about.


----------



## Panserbjorne

then you'll fit in nicely here!


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Got another hangnail that got red and puffy. OUCH!!! Yesterday I remembered to put 1 Ferr Phos directly on the hangnail and surrounding tissue. Like MAGIC, the hangnail shrunk and fell off and the skin is completely back to normal in a few hours.









I took some Ferr Phos internally, too, but strongly believe it was the external application that did the trick.

I don't usually get hangnails anymore and I've gotten two fairly close together. Made me go hmmmm.... I think I figured out why. I ran out of my little jar of coconut oil (VCO) I had been using as face moisturizer followed by rubbing the excess into my fingernails every day. I switched back to regular face lotion I already had in order to use it up. I'm trying to use existing products up while experimenting with easier, healthier, less wasteful alternatives. I miss the VCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is simple (it doesn't get any simpler than one single ingredient), healthy (you can eat it, which we do), one huge jar can be used for soooo many purposes, and it lasts a L O N G time.


----------



## bluets

usually ds alerts me to a hangnail when i don't have cell salts handy. so i have him chew up a plantain leaf and slap it on. works like a charm too!


----------



## es1967

About 2 weeks ago I took antibiotics for 5 days due to a tooth abcess caused by a cracked tooth. Reluctantly, I took them. So since I have stopped

I have had this weird raw feeling in my mouth. Just irritated. I read one can get yeast infections in the mouth from antiobiotic use. When I look inside my mouth

it does not look like thrush as they explain on line but I cannot think of any other reason why I have this. So what cell salt would best help me with this?

Would it be silica? Thanks for your help. This is so irritating.


----------



## TigerlilyMama

I was just directed to this thread. I'm so enticed by what I've read here, but like all new beginners feel a little daunted with all the info. I've had health issues for a few years now. I had related them all to stress at the time, but they still linger occasionally and I'm sick of dealing with them and don't want them to get worse. I've been pondering going on the GAPS diet, but if these can help, I'd rather do that than change my family's entire lifestyle (we already eat very healthy, organic, grass fed foods and walk everywhere, etc).

I have a 13 month old, still nursing I am constantly borderline anemic and struggled at the end of pregnancy, especially. I was able to raise my iron on supplements, but I really hate taking supplements like that. And Floradix was just awful to me. I deal with: stomach aches, joint pain, "restless foot" (from iron deficiency as much as I can tell), heart burn, sensitive teeth, TMJ and was previously diagnosed with adrenal fatigue syndrome (though think that was more a symptom than the base cause of everything else, and I don't feel as though I have chronic fatigue anymore). I've always had stomach aches for as long as I can remember, but they became horrible three years ago when I was under a LOT of stress (which is when everything else started - the anemia, the joint pain, etc).

I was also very sick during pregnancy. I was recently told that was related to a spleen deficiency according to Chinese Medicine. I don't know anything about CM, but I fit their symptoms for a deficient spleen. WOuld cell salts potentially help with sickness related to pregnancy? (We're talking the throwing up 7+ times a day for 6 months kind of sickness.)

My heartburn from pregnancy is still lingering 13 months later. Always in the evenings and especially if I have water before eating. I've NEVER had this problem.

Would love any advice and direction.

Thanks!


----------



## LionessMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TigerlilyMama*
> 
> I was just directed to this thread. I'm so enticed by what I've read here, but like all new beginners feel a little daunted with all the info. I've had health issues for a few years now. I had related them all to stress at the time, but they still linger occasionally and I'm sick of dealing with them and don't want them to get worse. I've been pondering going on the GAPS diet, but if these can help, I'd rather do that than change my family's entire lifestyle (we already eat very healthy, organic, grass fed foods and walk everywhere, etc).
> 
> I have a 13 month old, still nursing I am constantly borderline anemic and struggled at the end of pregnancy, especially. I was able to raise my iron on supplements, but I really hate taking supplements like that. And Floradix was just awful to me. I deal with: stomach aches, joint pain, "restless foot" (from iron deficiency as much as I can tell), heart burn, sensitive teeth, TMJ and was previously diagnosed with adrenal fatigue syndrome (though think that was more a symptom than the base cause of everything else, and I don't feel as though I have chronic fatigue anymore). I've always had stomach aches for as long as I can remember, but they became horrible three years ago when I was under a LOT of stress (which is when everything else started - the anemia, the joint pain, etc).
> 
> I was also very sick during pregnancy. I was recently told that was related to a spleen deficiency according to Chinese Medicine. I don't know anything about CM, but I fit their symptoms for a deficient spleen. WOuld cell salts potentially help with sickness related to pregnancy? (We're talking the throwing up 7+ times a day for 6 months kind of sickness.)
> 
> My heartburn from pregnancy is still lingering 13 months later. Always in the evenings and especially if I have water before eating. I've NEVER had this problem.
> 
> Would love any advice and direction.
> 
> Thanks!


all of your symtoms can be attributed to ehlers-danlos syndrom, fructose malabsorption, or some other food intolerance. the borderline anemic thing is def an EDS or FM thing. are you also naturally flexible?


----------



## TigerlilyMama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionessMom*
> 
> all of your symtoms can be attributed to ehlers-danlos syndrom, fructose malabsorption, or some other food intolerance. the borderline anemic thing is def an EDS or FM thing. are you also naturally flexible?


I'm pretty flexible naturally...though not in my legs. Took me years to be able to do a standing forward bend, but lost that ability in the last couple years, lol. I've thought I might have celiac's, but have no proof. Wouldn't surprise me basically. Never heard of ehlers-danlos syndrome. Would the salts be helpful for any of this?

I should also mention, my 13 month old is still pretty much exclusively breastfed. She'll occasionally eat table food, but rarely. At 15 months I'll probably have to have her iron tested, something I don't really want to do. Would the salts be good for her too?


----------



## TigerlilyMama

I just looked up the ehlers-danlos. That doesn't sound like me. I do have some of those symptoms, (currently bruise easily - which can also be because of iron, thin skin, astigmatism in the eyes). I'll ask my dr about it though.


----------



## TigerlilyMama

I'm def. not "double jointed" kind of flexible.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Ferr phos to the rescue today! I walked a mile to get DD from school (normal) in hotter than normal temps and felt VERY ILL as soon as we got home. I had felt great all morning and had been getting things done, etc. I felt REALLY bad and suspected some type of heat-related issues, so I grabbed the ferr phos. After drinking another large glass of water (been drinking water all day), I took 2 ferr phos and fell asleep for a few minutes. Awoke; did a few things; took some more ferr phos; drank more water; and then slept for a couple hours. My body regulated itself and I feel fine again. Odd, but I am happy I am recovered now.


----------



## Metasequoia

I just ordered calc phos, calc fluor, bioplasma, silica & the Biochemic book. Is it okay to use Concentrace drops while taking these? Do we have to avoid the things you're supposed to avoid when taking homeopathic remedies with cell salts?

Thanks!


----------



## mimi!

It sounds to me like the doc you went to see may have been a bit 'off the cuff' in the prescribing. Was this person an ND, not a classical homeopath? If she's mixing something for the fungal part, it sounds like an ND, and is not a classical approach to homeopathy. The right constitutional remedy should take care of the fungal part, and the mental and emotional states.

While Nat Mur and Sepia are very common remedies, they may not actually be the very specific one that your dd needs. For now, you can dissolve the sepia in her water / water bottle. That should do the trick. (Although I'm really not sure why she could taste it. You usually can't taste anything other than the sweetness, not the actual substance, because it is not there; there is only the energy signature of the squid, no actual squiddy bits, per se.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedmum*
> 
> Thank you! I've tried homeopathic doc, who started by giving her Nat Mur 30 c AND it didn't seem to fix or improve. Next time I went there, she gave sephia and something else that she made ( a mega dose of something) for what seemed like a fungal infection her leg..what I thought was eczema...
> 
> so my daughter hated the taste of sephia 30 (i looked up its made of squid pigment?) so no wonder...she never finished it..but the fungal is gone for now, it took time and went away despite her not taking the sephia, .
> 
> meanwhile, everything else her tastes and aversion to water on head remains..
> 
> I forgot to add earlier that she loves running around naked in the house, hates to have clothes on, maybe just being 2 years old.?
> 
> Anyway, I am going to order the salts you have recommended PB! Thank you very much!!


----------



## mimi!

No, all the minerals work together. We have taken concentrace too. Right now I'm finding a lot of mineral absorption success taking Fulvic Acid, which is full of trace minerals. My kids have had their allergies lessen as a result. Because of the Fulvic acid, we don't seem to need to take specific cell salts, and are doing well with just calc flour and bioplasma.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metasequoia*
> 
> I just ordered calc phos, calc fluor, bioplasma, silica & the Biochemic book. Is it okay to use Concentrace drops while taking these? Do we have to avoid the things you're supposed to avoid when taking homeopathic remedies with cell salts?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## blueberrystamps

I have not posted on this thread for a long time but I do try to keep up on reading it I am way behind now thou . Any way I am expecting my 3rd baby I am due august 4th but I am figuring I will go past that since I did with my other 2. Any way my youngest is 4 and I have learned about cell salts and homeopathics since I had her so I was wondering if there is any cell salts and or homeopathics I should want to have on hand for labor and after. Thank you ladies I have learned so much from this thread.


----------



## Panserbjorne

for salts, 5 phos and calc fluor. homeopathics are a bit more involved. there are several musts but often you're better off buying a birth kit if that's the route you want to go. best of luck!


----------



## blueberrystamps

Thank you for the info getting a order ready for 1800 homeopathy. I do not see a birth kit on there any idea where a good place maybe even just a list of what a birth kit has in it ?


----------



## es1967

Bumping this thread because i love it and it has so much useful info in it.


----------



## gabbyraja

I don't think I paid much attention to anything in the thread about first aid/wound healing, but if anybody has some tips I could use them. I cut my hand pretty good and need it to heal quickly, but maintain mobility/reduce scarring. Best way? Salts, homeopathy, herbs? TIA


----------



## mimi!

Ferrum phos. is excellent for deep cuts. I've used it myself when I needed stiches on a deep glass cut. And arnica in the beginning of course.

Speedy recovery!


----------



## MamaChick

Hello everyone! I've finally finished this fascinating thread.

For my DD (3) we have been doing bioplasma for a few months. She has decay on her front teeth. I'm now giving her calc phos, calc flor, and silica. Anything else I should be giving her? She has slow growing hair & fast growing brittle nails.

For me, I'm entering my 3rd trimester soon, what should I be taking other than bioplasma?


----------



## kitana

I've been reading this thread for a while, trying to get through it all, and I've got some questions!

1 - So the difference between cell salts and the corresponding homeopathic remedy in the 6x potency is that the cell salts contain more of the original substance? Is this because the cell salt pills are bigger? If I took more of the homeopathic remedy could I get the same effect as the cell salt?

2 - What would be a good cell salt protocol for pregnancy?

3 - I'm working with a homeopath right now that doesn't believe you can take cell salts while being treated constitutionally, because he thinks that remedies of any potency (even 6x cell salts) are energetic and can interfere with whatever else is going on. He also believes that when I took Ferr Phos 6x and Calc Phos 6x to stop a cold/flu from forming was suppressing the symptoms and he says that if I suppress symptoms like that for too long using homeopathy that it will eventually make my chronic state worse. Just curious what your take on this is?

Thank you!!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitana*
> 
> I've been reading this thread for a while, trying to get through it all, and I've got some questions!
> 
> 1 - So the difference between cell salts and the corresponding homeopathic remedy in the 6x potency is that the cell salts contain more of the original substance? Is this because the cell salt pills are bigger? If I took more of the homeopathic remedy could I get the same effect as the cell salt?
> 
> *No, it's because of how they're made. And no, if you took more of a remedy you could not get the same effect.*
> 
> 2 - What would be a good cell salt protocol for pregnancy?
> 
> *I generally tell people five phos is a great protocol if you add calc fluor in the final trimester.*
> 
> 3 - I'm working with a homeopath right now that doesn't believe you can take cell salts while being treated constitutionally, because he thinks that remedies of any potency (even 6x cell salts) are energetic and can interfere with whatever else is going on. He also believes that when I took Ferr Phos 6x and Calc Phos 6x to stop a cold/flu from forming was suppressing the symptoms and he says that if I suppress symptoms like that for too long using homeopathy that it will eventually make my chronic state worse. Just curious what your take on this is?
> 
> *My take is that it's a misunderstanding of the process and he should probably read Schussler's work, which is only glanced upon in most homeopathic training. Cell salts are not suppressive, they're nutritional. They are on an entirely different wavelength. Yes, they can confuse things if you need to know WHAT is working. But they don't interfere.* *Remedies are energetic. Cell salts are nutritional and work by building you up on a cellular level.*
> 
> Thank you!!


HTH.


----------



## es1967

Any cell salt tips for bronchitis? Have been talkng Kali Mur on and of and I'm not sure if I should continue. I'm having a hard time reducing the congestion in my chest. Have been taking Mullein,tons of teas, lemon drinks w Ginger, cayenne,juicing,vit c,astragulus etc etc. Grapefruit juice helps loosen. I tire out fairly easily and the cough is deep in the lungs.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'd normally (for bronchitis) do a combo of several salts plus a remedy. The salts I'd combine are:

Ferr Phos, Kali Mur, Mag Phos, Nat Mur and Nat Sulph


----------



## kitana

Thank you for the response!! I still have more questions about #1 though - you mentioned that cell salts are different from homeopathic remedies because of how they're made. I've been searching the internet trying to find out how they're made differently but haven't found anything. Could you explain it to me - how the cell salts are made and how this differs from regular homeopathic remedies?

Thank you for indulging my curiosity!


----------



## LionessMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaChick*
> 
> Hello everyone! I've finally finished this fascinating thread.
> 
> For my DD (3) we have been doing bioplasma for a few months. She has decay on her front teeth. I'm now giving her calc phos, calc flor, and silica. Anything else I should be giving her? She has slow growing hair & fast growing brittle nails.
> 
> For me, I'm entering my 3rd trimester soon, what should I be taking other than bioplasma?


have you ever read the healing decay book by ramiel nigel? i believe that is how you spell it. cell salts can help heal the teeth and help speed up the remineralization process, but you have to halt the demineralization process first. with the addition of brittle nails and slow growing hair, makes me think a vitamin deficiency as well, which is usually caused by food intolerances. i would look into this. my kids are all fructose intolerant. it is quite common but hardly diagnosed. we cut out sugar, hfcs, and fruit. instant improvement in their teeth, nails, etc. hair started growing great, looked healthy, and their scalp was no longer dry or had dandruff. it is worth it to look into a possible food intolerance. cell salts are great for supporting the body while healing from gut issues and malabsorption issues. we take bioplasma in our water bottles and then i give calc fluor, and calc phos as needed.


----------



## Panserbjorne

hi there. the difference is very technical and most homeopaths couldn't tell you either if it makes you feel any better. I addressed it earlier in the thread so you can read back if you like, or I can repost. I don't have any time on my hands tonight and will try to get to it tomorrow.


----------



## kitana

I can't locate the description of how the salts are made - I'm having a hard time sifting through previous posts! If you find it, could you repost it?

I also have another question - in a previous post you said that spagyric cell salts are sugar free. I tried searching for them online but haven't found anything! We are on a strict diet to heal our guts (GAPS diet) and I've found I can't tolerate lactose or sucrose anyway. Is there any other sugar free options for cell salts?

Thank you so much!


----------



## kitana

Do you have any experience with AllisOne sugar free cell salts?


----------



## speedmum

hello again

two questions for experts.

1) Hair fall: I think I will need to take Kali Sulf, how long should I take it? I also think my pancreas need some conditioning. and is 6X good? Can I also take Silicea 12x at the same time? I don't get 6x here and can't get it shipped unfortunately.

2) Hemmorhoids: How long should I take Calc Fluor? These aren't constipating stools, just painful and bleeding sometimes less or more. Should I take 6x or 12x? How many doses a day? I've been taking a combination Hylands salt in one dose only, but this condition goes away and comes back. I've been very stressed too lifestyle wise.

Thank you for this world of cell salt support.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I always say start with 6x regardless. You can move up when and if they become less effective at that potency.

You can take silica along with kali sulph, but for these purposes you want to do 6x-why can't you get it shipped?

Calc fluor-I'd say at least 6 weeks every time you have an incidence. This should reduce the number of incidences and severity over time. I tend to use Calc Fluor, Kali Phos, Ferr Phos and Kali Mur for piles for what it's worth.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitana*
> 
> I can't locate the description of how the salts are made - I'm having a hard time sifting through previous posts! If you find it, could you repost it?
> 
> I also have another question - in a previous post you said that spagyric cell salts are sugar free. I tried searching for them online but haven't found anything! We are on a strict diet to heal our guts (GAPS diet) and I've found I can't tolerate lactose or sucrose anyway. Is there any other sugar free options for cell salts?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Basically the difference is in the preparation. Cell salts are triturated up to 6x to have the material remain. Remedies at best are generally triturated up to 3x and then diluted and succussed after that. They are more energetic, while the salts are more material.

There are liquid forms of salts that are sugar free-I'm not sure how many are sold to the public actually. Terra Vitae always were though.


----------



## speedmum

Thank you Panserbjorne  Much gratitude, I am going to do this.

I can't get it shipped because I stay in Dubai, it would cost a lot to get it shipped here unless someone I know is traveling here soon and the pharmacies I've been to only carry 12x, they don't even have 6x Silicea registered or coming to them.

My husband was straight prescribed 2 tablets once a day of 12x by a homeopath for his hair falling condition. Not sure if they do it because 6x isn't available yet.

Oh, I checked today in the pharmacy, even the Calc Fluor is 12x only. Is that ok?

2 more questions, thank you for letting me pick your brain:

1) I've read somewhere that taking these salts such as calc phos should be 3 months and followed by a break, one shouldn't continue taking them on a regular basis, I wish I could find that article...Is this right..? Or its a different viewpoint.

2) Is there a cell salt remedy to help remove/detox candida yeast? *Desperate* I've had it where it comes and goes, since I took anti-biotics last October. I thought I even detoxed it with Apple-cider-vinegar and staying away from yeasted products and sugar. But it is back. And I've not found any specific remedies for it yet. I was doing the Bioplasma, but I think I need something strong?

Thank you,


----------



## fussamama

Hi,

I have a 4 yo DS who has had eczema since he was 2. It used to just be in his inner elbow and would come and go. In the last two months, the backs of his knees have been affected and then he broke out with it all over his torso. He used to have an egg white allergy but has grown out of it. When I did a search on eczema on Mothering and found this thread, this was the first I had heard of cell salts. I have to wonder if this is what we are missing. I have concerns that maybe his liver does need to be detoxed... We have been trying homeopathic remedies for the eczema but they have not had any lasting effect.

There seems to be a couple of different salts for eczema. His skin is very, very dry and sucks up any type of moisturizer we put on him. Skin is also red and very angry looking on his inner elbows. He does get nervous easily and will tend to start scratching when feeling nervous. Would love any advice on which salts would be a good place to start.

Thanks!


----------



## colsxjack

I have a coiple of questions with cell salts if someone would be so kind to answer or point me in the right direction.

I am a newbie and a bit lost.

Background:

Dd is 2.5 yrs old. The dentist just told us she has cavities between her two front teeth. She wants us to do a nightly topical floride treatment and bring her back in 3 months for a possible root canal and filing. We do not want to do floride at all. (She does get it in her tap water).

DD also has very dry and brittle hair that is SUPER SLOW to grow.

We have been giving her cell salts for the past couple of days.

We bought hylands brand. #1 Calc flour, #2 Calc phos, and #3 mag phos.

I have been giving her 2 tablets of each 3 times a day to start. (She has had dairy issues in the past)

We also do a nightly calcium/magnesium drink with Natural Calm with Calcium. We all do this every night with dinner and have for over a year.

We also give her D3 drops. And have recently started a multi vitamin. Animal parade brand. We do the vitamin because DD has become quite fussy and wont really eat much veg recently. Maybe she will become a good eater again after this stage.

Questions:

1) are these the cell salts I should be doing for dental problems?

2) What would be good for her hair and nail growth/health?

3) She has had restless sleeps the past few nights since starting the cell salts and vitamins. Is this a coincidence or do some find restlessness in the beginning?

4) How much of a dose should a 2.5yr old 32lb child get to heal dental problems?

Is there a good book that is easily understandable for those of us who would like to use cell salts but are overwhelmed by it all?

Thank you so much for your time in reading my questions.


----------



## gabbyraja

This isn't cell salt related, but eczema is an allergic reaction. Kids don't simply "outgrow" an allergy when you've not done deep healing, their symptoms just change. Such as, they used to spit up or get diahrrea, now they get eczema. And usually, when you don't do deep gut healing allergies just get worse and more numerous.

Get a very pwerful probiotic and coconut oil for the yeast. The probiotic alone will do wonders, but coconut oil is a good topical complement to it, like how they sell the external yeast cream for "fast relief" along with the 3 day yeast infection treatment. CO provides SOME instant relief, but is no cure. Probiotics (STRONG probiotics, like these: http://www.customprobiotics.com/custom-probiotics-six-cultures.htm) is the cure. PB could tell you some about clay and so on, too.


----------



## mama to 2 girls

Hi, I'm new this whole cell salts idea but I was hoping they could help 2 of my kiddos. My 7yr old dd has very thin hair that doesn't want to grow and she has sensitive teeth and is prone to cavities. I believe from what I've read that Silica can help with the thin hair but what about her sensitive teeth, is there anything that can help in that department? Also my 3yr old ds has a cavity in between his two front top teeth. It's healed some with vit. D but I think the vit. D is has done all it can do. I believe Calc Flour is good for cavities, any other one that would be good? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Rosemarino

May I chime in with a question?

I am fairly new to homeopathy, but first learned about it living in Italy, where all my friends use it and recommend it. My first experience with it working was recent, where I finally took a friend's advice to use sulphur to help my hot feet in bed. Then I gave Nat Mur to my son who had a cold coming on and also some emotional stuff. Then I used Arnica and felt it completely erase my muscle pains and back problems within minutes. I've been skeptical of homeopathy, but I crave its results.

Now I'm hearing about cell salts, and would like to try out bioplasma for all of us. My son has tooth enamel problems on his front 2 teeth and had a cavity between them. His dr. is having him tested for celiac, and we should find the results this week. He's thin, small, large head, very sensitive, emotionally and intellectually intelligent, but has suffered lately from nightmares and fatigue. He hears ringing in his ears. My daughter is taking a long time with a tooth that wants to come out. I hoped bioplasma could help us, but I would like to hear what anyone has to say. Oh, my ds recently completed his vaccinations--I picked up some Thuja 200 cx today but haven't started it yet.


----------



## franklin907

This is a very interesting thread- I'm just trying to get through & absorb this wealth of information







! I have some questions: DS1 has multiple food allergies & intolerances, eczema& asthma. We've done lots of gut healing & just lots of treatments in general. He is doing so much better overall, but I'm thinking he could greatly benefit from cell salts. Does anyone have any recommendations for what to start him on?

I'm also 35 weeks pregnant & wondering if bioplasma is the best thing for me to take? Or would I just take 1 or 2 specific cell salts.

My partner has a full body rash, as well, which the doctors believe is pityrosis rosea & it definitely fits everything we've seen & read online, but am curious if cell salts could also help with this?

Finally, DS1 has a dairy allergy so am wondering what brands are available that are lactose-free. TIA!


----------



## naohart

Should I be using 6x or 30x to help heal a decay issue? My 14 month old has mild decay on 3 teeth and moderate on 1 but it seems to be progressing quickly. I bought a brand called Martin and Pleasance which is called 'Kidz minerals strong bones and teeth" it has Calc Fluor 6x, Calc Phos 6x, Mag Phos 6x and Silica 6x. I give it to her 4 times a day dissolved in a bit of water. Should I be upping the dose or using 30 x?


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Posting to move this up in my profile.


----------



## Krystal Marie

My 18 1/2 month old son has what seems to be a bit of decay on his top teeth near the gum line. He was born 3 months old, and had a lot of medications, etc. while in the NICU which I think might have something to do with this, but who knows.

What do cell salts do, and which ones should I use to help heal his teeth? He takes a multi vit right now.


----------



## blessingscome

Quick question...

I have a child with a fever and cough. No apparent runny nose or drainage. Last child who had this a few weeks ago ended up on antibiotics but his throat showed signs of tonsilitis. This child doesn't show that. I"m thinking virus and would like to avoid antibiotics if they're not needed.

Any suggestions of what to give beyond bioplasma?


----------



## kmm2v

I am trying to order some cell salts online but at vitacost, iherb, etc. I see Hyland's brand and it's not labeled "tissue" or "cell salts". In fact it reads "homeopathic"... I don't want to spend $ and get the wrong thing. Also they all say 6x or 30x... not 6c. I need a lot of calc phos for my daughter's teeth. Can someone point me to the correct website or brand so I know I am buying the right one? I have read a few pages but can't get through the whole thread right now...

Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2Haley

1800homeopathy.com is where I buy my salts from. I prefer the Bestmade brand but they're very expensive and with 5 of us we're going through them quickly.


----------



## smilesx1

i started biochemic phos b/c they had cell salt 10 in them and i wanted to help belly ph. that day i broke out in eczema on my face. i also felt slightly ill. otherwise fine. i read that this formula has no side effects. i don't believe it was detox and die off -- but a major change in ph that caused what looked like die off. i used the regular dose. should i start slower with the dose over a few days? please correct me if i'm wrong regarding detox.

i'm trying to figure out if there is a gluten issue or just a bad gut flora/ph issue (from bland foods and lots of antibiotics). feedback please and thanks!


----------



## entiti

I was wondering if anyone here has read The Zodiac and the Salts of Salvation by Dr. George Carey and Inez Eudora Perry?

It was written in the early nineteen hundreds and is an extensive account and description of the 12 cell salts and how they relate to astronomy/astrology and the human anatomy. VERY interesting stuff, especially if you're interested in cell salts, or regenerative health in general.

Here's a free full version:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/86982460/Carey-The-Zodiac-the-Salts-of-Salvation-Optimized


----------



## Camelia21

Hi,

I read half of post and i realy need help. I start giving my toddler 2 years and 3 month (12 april i have start the cell salt) on cell salt Hyland's but today I have ordered from 1800 homeopaty. He have realy bad decay and same problem with iron asimilation because the range is 12 - 75 and he have only 20. He olso have same kind of alergic reaction to some food because afther he eat that food (ex: peaches, some king of creakers but not all the wheat flour, some melon, etc) he start having hives ofer the body an he is scratching a lot and the skin over his face become dry and olso in his ears. He is not alergic to gluten, because i have done a blood test for him.

I start to give him cell salt 1 30 x; 2 30x, 4 30 x, 6 30x, 12 30x and one week ago olso bioplasma.

What else do you think I need to do more, pls?

And for me, i have iron anemia ,12 and the range is >100: Iron Deficiency unlikely and

I AM VERY NERVOUS one week befour menstruation, I have kind of PMS, i sweat a lot ofer the night, i am angry, bloated, angry and quite depresiv, i need to cry.

Thank you very much for you time and for all the informations that i fine here. Thank you.


----------



## Dhalia14

Hi, I'm interested in purchasing some lactose free Cell Salts. I found the Best Made website http://www.bestmade.us/products/9/Cell-Salts.html but not sure if this is the correct site or correct best made cell salts I've seen mentioned on here.


----------

